
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to
machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company, and
don&#x27;t post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
ulcertified
SpaceX flight software is hiring! Most openings are in Los Angeles, but we're
also looking for senior engineers in SF and Seattle.

We have openings in a bunch of different flavors:

* C/C++/realtime systems - [http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7464](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7464)

* C++/physics simulation - [http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/4337](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/4337)

* Frontend web development - [http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7374](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7374)

* Java/Python/Go automation services

* Dev ops - [http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7579](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/7579)

There are a ton of more openings listed in the career site, peruse and feel
free ask me any questions

[http://www.spacex.com/careers/list](http://www.spacex.com/careers/list)

And for a little inspiration, here's a video of our last landing attempt --
the magic sauce was mostly software!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRPtyhIzkI&spfreload=10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRPtyhIzkI&spfreload=10)

~~~
mrfusion
Are you guys doing anything to improve the reports of poor work/life balance?
I really feel like you'd attract a lot more engineers that way, and get higher
quality work out of them?

~~~
ulcertified
We're actively trying to change the culture and management is onboard. What
this means is that not working long hours isn't a negative in performance
reviews and advancement. However, people often feel compelled/pressured to
work the long hours because a lot of their peers do it.

~~~
zerr
> because a lot of their peers do it

Then just shut down the office and lock the doors at 6pm. This is how things
are done in Europe and we (and our families) are pretty happy with it.

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

~~~
jeffsolo
Are internships paid?

~~~
phila76ers
Hi Jeff - yes, internships are paid.

------
janjongboom
Telenor Digital - Oslo, Norway or Trondheim, Norway or Amsterdam, Netherlands
- Full-time

We're the R&D Tech company within a big telco with branches in the Nordics,
Eastern Europe and Asia; with ~150 million customers and counting. We're
rethinking about how a telco should look like in the 21th century and roll out
projects around the globe, so if you'd like to travel there's definitely an
opportunity. We're looking to hire a bunch of great software engineers (C++,
Java, NodeJS or frontend):

Team Software telco ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48915513?trk=biz-
overvie...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48915513?trk=biz-overview-job-
post)) - Re-inventing the telco by building a modern communications
infrastructure for voice and data communications fully at home in the Internet
and modern distributed/virtualized/containerised/etc. architecture.

No specific team ([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48347266?trk=biz-
overvie...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48347266?trk=biz-overview-job-
post)) - Focused on a variety of our consumer products, which can change
pretty quickly. Some focus areas that are in the pipeline: health solutions
for South East Asia, advertisement supported phones for Bangladesh, consumer
cloud storage (rolled out in Nordics & Malaysia), fashion, IoT, etc.

~~~
zerr
Any chance for a [partial] remote from Europe? (for the right candidate, C++)

~~~
rmz
For the right candidate anything is possible :-) However at this time everyone
on the team is mostly located in Oslo so this is something we would have to
consider as a special case. We're not primarily an C++ shop (we're not
primarily anything really), but we do use some C++ in parts of the realtime
processing code. We do occasionally use objective C when writing for iOS, but
we haven't done that for many months now. Primarily we're using javascript,
java (for serverside signalling and handset android apps), various scripting
languages (python, shell, ...) and whatever is useful to solve the problem at
hand.

~~~
janjongboom
But this applies to software telco team, right. Other teams can use different
stacks.

------
builder_jobs
Naval Research Lab - Washington, DC

Roles: Java developer || GIS specialist || RF engineer

Our team at NRL is looking for a couple more talented software developers and
RF / electrical engineers. Our work focuses on visualizing geospatial and
scientific data, integrating it with various software, and scientific
computing. We work primarily with Java, but try to make the best of it by
using the new Java 8 features (lambdas, optionals, streams). Ruby, Python, and
Matlab are sometimes used as well.

There are no stock options at NRL, but there are interesting problems, good
co-workers, flexible hours, excellent continuing education opportunities, and
stability. US citizenship and the ability to hold a security clearance are
required. All work is on-site. A B.S. in a technical subject (preferably
computer science, computer engineering, electrical engineering, or physics) is
required with GPA > 3.0. Internships for students working toward a technical
degree are also available, though it's too late to apply for summer 2015
internships.

For more information about our group, please visit
[http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774).
Send resumes or questions to buildersupport at nrl dot navy dot mil.

------
JeremyHerrman
Plethora - [http://plethora.com](http://plethora.com) \- San Francisco, CA

Plethora is building the "Full-Auto Factory of the Future" \- giving you the
engineering superpowers to make hardware as easy as software.

We use custom robotics and advanced software to automatically manufacture
prototype and production parts using CNC milling.

We're well funded from top investors, generating revenue w/ growth, team of
20, and lots of fun/hard problems.

★ Computational Geometry / Applied Math -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

★ Backend Engineer -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=13)

★ Technical Recruiter -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12)

★ Marketing Generalist -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Profile: [https://angel.co/plethora](https://angel.co/plethora)

Email me (founder): jeremy@plethora.com

Also happy to answer any questions below!

~~~
phasetransition
Jeremy,

As someone who setup a 4 axis in grad school, and now designs in Al as part of
the day job, you guys have done a great job with the little infographics that
describe what capabilities you have.

Cool idea, like lightweight version of Protolabs, but with real time quoting.

~~~
JeremyHerrman
Thanks! A picture may be worth 1000 words, but animated gifs are priceless, at
least when trying to explain manufacturability concepts.

------
uzi
Planet Labs ([http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/)) in San Francisco, CA
has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of electrical,
mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to image the
whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small satellites. It's a
terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for almost a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, and heaps of possibilities with a supremely interesting dataset
that we're growing.

Some gigs are onsite only, others may be available to remote workers.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

~~~
neotriple
Hey there,

Any way I can talk to you about Planet Labs? I've had a few questions for a
while regarding some of the work and opportunities in general.

~~~
uzi
Sure, happy to chat.

I believe you should be able to see my personal email if you click on my
username.

Alternatively, my work email address is my username at planet.com.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE (UK)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

We're looking for software engineers of all levels and technical managers to
come and work on our flagship product FreeAgent. We're a growing team of 80,
based in Edinburgh but with remote staff around the UK (5 engineers are fully
remote).

We have a lot of happy customers (40,000+, NPS=76!), a lot of traffic (13
million+ page views/mo), and some lovely staff to work alongside, learn from
and have fun with. We invest a lot of time in our platform (code health,
scalability, security) as well as working on new features, which is nice.

Our engineers tend to be full stack, but we’re seeing people move towards more
specialist work these days, such as front-end programming (we're doing a lot
of React.js, primarily on our iOS app), our real-time accounting engine, data
science. People play to their strengths really. Our stack is intentionally
straightforward. It's sensible and sustainable. Javascript aside, we mainly
write Ruby alongside MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Puppet.

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff right now, but we'd also be
interested to chat to UK-based freelancers interested in a longer-term
contract (e.g. 6 months+).

Job listings and applications via
[http://freeagent.workable.com](http://freeagent.workable.com)

~~~
vruizext
May I ask, if the company is in Eddinburgh, why are you looking for
freelancers only in UK and not also in other european countries? I'm in
Germany, only 1h difference.

------
jen_hr
Codeship in Boston is hiring. We also have an office in Vienna, Austria.
Remote in US or EU is ok, Visa sponsorship (transfers) ok.

Continuous integration and deployment as Software-as-a-Service. Don't waste
your time setting up your own Jenkins server.

At Codeship we believe in “building for the builders”. Our tools help
thousands of developers build, test and release the best products imaginable
each day.

We are looking for developers who have experience working with a large
codebase and who want to build something meaningful for other developers.

Our stack:

Elastic Build Infrastructure

\- Golang \- Docker \- CoreOS \- AWS

Web Application

\- Ruby on Rails \- PostgreSQL \- Sidekiq \- Redis \- Heroku

See all our current openings here:
[https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

Codeship culture:

[https://www.facebook.com/codeship](https://www.facebook.com/codeship)
[http://www.venturefizz.com/codeship](http://www.venturefizz.com/codeship)

------
amccloud
\- Front End UI Developers - Front End Application Developers (React) - Back
End Java & Ruby Developers

FileRight is a profitable, fast growing company with offices in Las Vegas and
San Francisco.

Think TurboTax for U.S. Citizenship or Green card applications. We created
FileRight.com because government forms are confusing, the risk of rejection
for making small mistakes is high and help from attorneys can be expensive. We
have streamlined the immigration process with a focus on beautiful interfaces,
transparent policies, modern technology, and extraordinary customer service.

The FileRight Engineering team is a small but growing group. Individual
knowledge and opinions are valued within the team as a source of discussion
and perspective. Visit [https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/our-
story](https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/our-story) to read more about
FileRight and our story.

See a list of open positions here: \-
[https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/careers](https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/careers)

If you think you might be a fit for either role, take a moment and get in
touch.

~~~
burger_moon
I applied here last month when it was posted but never got any kind of
response. Is there anyone I can reach out to about this?

~~~
amccloud
Reach out to me - andrew@fileright.com

------
snewman
Scalyr - Frontend, Backend Engineers - San Francisco Peninsula (on-site) -
$110k-$150k+, >1% equity

 _We know you have a choice of employers, and we thank you for flying Scalyr._

We're rebuilding server and log monitoring from the ground up, bringing Google
Search levels of power and responsiveness to operations visibility. We have a
small team (lots of room for personal growth), traction, plenty of runway, a
low-stress culture, and lots of meaty problems to tackle. Be part of an
awesome founding team (including the cofounder / lead engineer from Writely --
now Google Docs). We’re aiming high, rethinking everything from large-scale
data filtering to how engineers interact with their tools. Come help us figure
it out!

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs), or I'd love to
hear from you personally (contact info in my profile).

~~~
tedyoung
Could you be more specific about the location? "SF Peninsula" covers a lot of
ground, and the jobs page is equally vague. Crunchbase says Portola Valley,
but for those who care about commute time, this isn't a minor detail. Thanks.

~~~
snewman
Sorry, this is vague because it's liable to change. Currently we are in
Portola Valley. Within a few months or so, we're likely to relocate slightly
-- possibly to Redwood City, but possibly elsewhere. We'll definitely be
staying min-Peninsula, likely near Caltrain.

On the subject of commuting, we're open to telecommuting one or two days per
week. I'd be happy to discuss further.

------
martian
Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Offices in SoMa with daily home-
cooked food and a friendly, ambitious team of 30 engineers. We're looking for
expertise in Go, Python, data science (ML and NLP), mobile, and web.

Current projects:

    
    
      * Hadoop/Spark data research platform
      * Two-sided search and discovery system to connect the marketplace
      * Scaling of core systems on AWS
      * Building an Android app to empower service professionals to be more efficient
    

For more information:

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Also, feel free to email me (chris at) with any questions!

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Frontend Visualization Developer, Backend
Developer MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia backed seed-stage startup that builds a hyper-fast big data
analytics visualization platform that takes advantage of the massive
parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run queries
orders of magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the
GPUs, we easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning
pipelines. We’re looking for: Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of
experience with D3.js, preferably also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js.
Needs to have good design sense and significant data visualization background.
Knowledge of WebWorkers and WebSockets a plus. Backend Developer - Someone
with strong experience in C++ and database/systems programming. Knowledge of
CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major plus. We’re a small but
growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU Programming. Benefits
and equity are competitive ($100K-$130K / 1+%). Please email jobs@mapd.com if
you're interested!

~~~
pavanky
Can someone explain why this post is downvoted ? I am just curious.

~~~
icco
Probably the horrible formatting that makes it look like it was copied from
another site.

------
niklas_a
Stockholm, Sweden (relocation offered) | Instabridge | On Site | Several
positions

Instabridge is creating "the SIM-card for WiFi". Just as you can plug in a 4G
SIM-card in your phone and get 4G wherever Instabridge gets you seamlessly
connected to free WiFi crowdsourced by our community. We're crowdsourcing the
world’s largest WiFi network and are just about to pass 1M users.

We are recruiting for a number of roles. All roles are based in Stockholm,
Sweden but we are happy to relocate people from all over the world here. We
are an international team and english is the day-to-day language in the
office.

Junior iOS Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4168-junior-ios-developer)

Big Data Engineer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-big-data-developer)

Senior Ruby Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-
developer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-ruby-developer)

Product Manager - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-
manager](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-manager)

Senior Android Developer - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-
android-develop...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-android-
developer)

Head of Growth Marketing - [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4105-head-of-
growth-marketi...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4105-head-of-growth-
marketing)

Hope to hear from you soon!

~~~
danurna
Does Instabridge offer internships as well? (Especially for iOS development?)

------
will_critchlow
Distilled (www.distilled.net) is hiring in London, New York City (NYC) and
Seattle WA - all permanent, full-time roles. I'm the CEO - hit me up by email
with any questions (email in profile).

We have a whole host of open positions:
[https://www.distilled.net/jobs/](https://www.distilled.net/jobs/)

In particular, we would very much like to talk to digital marketing / SEO
consultants in any of our cities.

We recently had an all-hands email thread where the whole team discussed what
brought them to Distilled, and why they are still here. It got many great
replies (including a number talking about how people's friends had typically
had 2-3 jobs in the time they'd been with us), but this one stood out:

"A combination of an informal environment, freedom, and high expectations - I
wanted a place where I could be myself and grow doing/learning things that I
was passionate about, while having lots of smart people around me to
collaborate with in doing so. I came from a huge, strictly regimented and
siloed company, and was fed up with being told "that's a great idea, but it's
not your job", and Distilled seemed to be the polar opposite."

~~~
TomAnthony
Distilled | London (On-Site) | Full time | Junior Python Developer

I'm Tom - I'm Head of R&D at Distilled, and I'm looking to hire a new
developer to join my team. The R&D team is quite new and is still small (just
3 of us) and operates somewhat like a small startup within the larger company.

Distilled are a creative online marketing agency with an HQ in London and
offices in New York and Seattle. We work with companies both big and small.

Our main technology is Python, with Django for serving front ends. We make use
of a number of other technologies such as Celery, Ansible, PhantomJS, R, and
ReactJS.

We don’t mind too much about your prior experience (basic Python is enough),
but we care a lot about your mindset. You should be very smart, have an
inquisitive nature, and above all else, you need to be passionate about
becoming a great programmer.

We aren't planning to throw you in the deep end, but instead care much more
about finding someone who is a cultural fit than exactly hitting all the exact
criteria. We are ready and willing to help you learn and grow into this role.

We are offering a starting salary of £25,000 - £30,000 depending on your
experience.

For more details or to apply please see:
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/70602](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/70602)

~~~
bkovacev
Is the position still open?

~~~
will_critchlow
Yes - it is - sorry for the slow reply.

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Data Engineers/Data Scientists - Mountain View, CA - Full-time

We're taking on the real estate industry with data.

WHAT WE'RE WORKING ON

* Classifying images into 1 of 9 rooms using the Caffe deep learning library (currently at 90% accuracy)

* Graph analysis on what percentage of the market our RealScout agents have transacted with

* Predicting time on market and final sale price for homes on the market

* Scaling our direct MLS api integrations from 10 to 100

YOUR PLAYGROUND

* More than 10 million homebuyer events (home views, saves, hides, email opens, etc)

* ~ 1 million active and sold homes directly from the regional MLS apis

* Over 1 million human-annotated photos of homes

A LITTLE ABOUT US

* We're backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date)

* Our agents have closed $962m in sales with RealScout

* We like to have fun [1]

* We pair program, have hack days every other Friday and hold lunch and learns regularly [2]

If you're interested working with large and robust data to help agents change
the way they use technology to sell more homes, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com.

-Chris

[1] - [https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)

[2] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/](http://eatcodeplay.com/)

~~~
ephekt
Great team, great idea. +1

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Frontend, Backend, Dev Ops, ML/AI

Blackbird is a stealth, ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology
company focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from
desktop to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are
heavy functional programming users) with most of our AI stack in Python and
C++.

We're one of a few startups that do AI research above and beyond product
development. We host regular talks on multiple disciplines ranging from
systems to functional programming to deep learning.

The team was founded by former Stanford CS graduates that built self driving
cars, search at Google and Yahoo Research, co-authored the google file system
and scaled Twitter to 200 million users. Our open source code powers Snapchat,
Tumblr, Wikipedia in production today.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Want to write
highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and Google?
Want to run ops for software which is designed for fault tolerance? Want to
design next generation user interfaces? jobs at blackbird.am

~~~
uncletaco
To be clear: What are the exact jobs you're offering? Just Ops and and UI
engineers?

~~~
Refefer
Currently Ops, Systems, and UI are our big needs. Great ML folks are always
welcome as well!

~~~
uncletaco
What about entry level folks looking to break into ML?

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems ➡ San Francisco ➡ Full Time

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source.

What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

★ iOS Lead -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and internals,
who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and experience
with making decisions that result in great products. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an eye
for good design.

★ Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with
strong visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple.
You'll take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

★ Product Support / Project Manager -- We're seeking someone with strong
writing skills and a passion for collaboration. This is an integrated position
that incorporates both supporting our users and project management of software
development. You will be responsible for providing support for our users both
directly and by distilling knowledge into appropriate documentation, surfacing
user feedback to help make product decisions and define development
priorities, and using those focus points to help drive sprint planning and
coordinated development. No experience with cryptography necessary, just a
solid technical background, strong writing skills, a large capacity for
empathetic listening, time spent organizing and coordinating development, and
the ability to juggle wheels within wheels.

See more at the link above, or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
cmonaghan
Washington DC - Nava - Reimagining technology in government - Onsite preferred

I'm part of a small team of engineers from Silicon Valley that came out to DC
last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. In the process, we learned a ton about
the world of government software. Many people know about the disastrous
Healthcare.gov launch, but there's a long list of huge technical problems that
impact everyone in the US. A few examples: people are dying because the
Veteran's Administration is six months behind in processing claims, the IRS
system goes down for regular maintenance every night, and the Social Security
Administration is still paying benefits to millions of deceased Americans
because their data is so poorly managed.

Over the past year, our team has seen an opportunity to create software that
radically improves how our government serves its people, and we've started our
company, Nava, to chase that vision.

You probably remember the initial launch of Healthcare.gov, but you might not
have seen our relaunch in the news. That’s a good thing. Here are a few facts
we can share: our new insurance application is processing 70% of all apps
coming through the marketplace, converts 35% more people than the old app,
gets them through in half the time, and is mobile-friendly (20% of
applications were started on mobile). App 2.0 was the first system that CMS
(Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services) ever hosted on Amazon AWS, and
the login system we just launched saves taxpayers $70 million a year. (Here's
a Wired article from last summer about us:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-
revamp/](http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-revamp/))

We’re continuing to rebuild and improve Healthcare.gov while expanding in bold
new directions, bringing talented engineers (we're mainly Stanford, Google,
and Y Combinator alums) to DC, the place where we're needed most. If you'd
like to build software that reimagines how millions of Americans interact with
their government, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com.

Specifically, we’re looking for: \- a product manager with a technical
background \- senior devops engineers \- senior full-stack engineers

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on about 90% of requests across all device categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

And to give you an idea of who you will be working with, the folks responsible
for this articles are on our team: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-
down-amazons-mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-dropdown)

If you're interested, drop us an email. Heck, you can even drop us an email if
you're in Seattle or San Francisco and you just want to have coffee:

    
    
        function getEmailAddr( company ) {
            company = company.replace(/\.com$/i, "").toLowerCase();
            return String.fromCharCode(97, 117, 105, 45, 104, 110) + "@" + company + ".com";
        }

------
ewoodh2o
Atlanta, GA - CallRail - On-site -
[http://www.callrail.com](http://www.callrail.com)

We build call tracking analytics software for small and medium sized
businesses and the digital marketing agencies that serve them. The company is
profitable, with a paying customer base of 18,000 companies, and recently
raised a small series A round. The current product team consists of 8 people,
all Atlanta-based. We're looking to add two or three more to help us build out
the platform faster. Current tech stack is Ruby, Rails, AngularJS, Postgres,
and Redis.

Senior Software Engineer - Looking for full-stack engineers who can help us
expand the platform. Upcoming projects include refactoring key components into
services, building out automated call scoring using machine classifiers,
deeper integrations with other services, and improving our analytics tools.

Senior Mobile Engineer - We have aspirations of building native mobile
applications, but nobody to do it. Looking for someone with experience
building apps from the ground up, part of which will be scoping what features
the app should include. No strong opinions on pure native vs hybrid vs Cordova
vs Xamarin, but regardless there will eventually be some WebRTC components.
Prefer to start with iOS, as that's where most of our customers are.

More at [http://www.callrail.com/careers](http://www.callrail.com/careers), or
email me directly.

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found.no, which is a hosted Elasticsearch service.
We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems: [https://www.found.no/jobs/](https://www.found.no/jobs/)

We're distributed/remote.

~~~
johnward
Had a recruiter contact me about a consulting role. Then he never responded.
Any idea what I should do besides apply on the website? I saw a few of your
consultants at a customer site and almost asked them.

~~~
vruizext
Hey, same happened to me, but I just pinged the interviewer several times
until he finally scheduled my interview. Now for the 2nd interview, I'm having
the same problem. I guess they are quite busy :)

------
wolfpac444
Rover.com - Full Time - Seattle, WA - Full Stack Engineer

Rover.com is a place where dog owners can find and book dog sitters in their
area. We help owners find quality sitters and facilitate the entire
experience, so dog owners can comfortably travel without worry about the well-
being of their furry family members. We are a rapidly growing and well-
financed startup founded and based in downtown Seattle. We're looking for an
experienced Django/Python developer who has experience with one of the
following: split testing, search algorithms and/or machine learning.

Our style: \- Dogs in the office. Bring yours, too! \- Lightweight, Agile
processes constantly improved with retrospectives. \- Fully automated testing
and deployment system. Just merge your branch and it ships. \- Integrated
teams with developers and designers work side-by-side. \- Data-driven decision
making with A/B testing.

If you’re up for all of this and ready to hang out with a bunch of dogs, give
us a shout. We’re excited to hear from you!

This position is based at Rover HQ in Downtown Seattle. Competitive salary &
benefits depending on experience. Candidates must be eligible to work in the
US. To join the team at Rover, check out
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com)

~~~
diggum
I just scheduled my 2nd Rover.com dog sitting. My first experience was great,
my dog came home tired and happy. Wonderful service, easy to recommend. I'll
be keeping an eye open for Product Mgmt positions in the future ;)

------
msy
Crowdstrike: Senior & Junior UI Engineers - London - above average salary +
bonus + options

[http://www.crowdstrike.com](http://www.crowdstrike.com)

We’re a security startup that uses a realtime stream of data from our kernel
module on every machine in our clients’ networks to keep out some of the
world’s most sophisticated attackers. Big data like you wouldn’t believe and a
whole host of fascinating engineering challenges, we’re literally changing
what is possible in system security. We’re very well funded & growing fast.

We’re looking for JS engineers to help build the next generation of security
interfaces, lots of Ember, data visualisation and the opportunity to build in
close collaboration with end users. We’re building a welcoming and flexible
team that prizes collaboration over competition and gives everyone the
opportunity to contribute to the direction of the team and the products we’re
responsible for.

Full descriptions & application below but if you’ve got questions feel free to
email me (UI Lead) directly - alex dot graul at crowdstrike dot com

Junior: [http://j.mp/cs-ui-jnr](http://j.mp/cs-ui-jnr)

Senior: [http://j.mp/cs-ui-snr](http://j.mp/cs-ui-snr)

------
gerad
Developer | $125-175k | San Francisco | gerad@sagansystems.com

We got a pretty good response when I posted this last month, so I figured I'd
repost and put in another a word for the startup I just joined.

\- We've got a pretty cool tech stack (mostly React/Node/Go/Docker), and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (<15 people), but well-funded and growing.

\- Our founding team is B2B serial entrepreneurs who have done it before, so
there's a healthy culture.

It's a good place to wear a lot of hats, learn a ton, and grow with the
company. I'm enjoying it. Let me know if you'd like to hear more, or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring)

We're also looking for devops, a designer, and a product manager (yeah,
growing fast)!

on site only, interns ok

------
programmernews3
Free Software Foundation is hiring in Boston, MA!

Our technology is used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we
produce is open source.

Deputy director: [https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/free-software-
foundation-...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/free-software-foundation-
deputy-director) Web developer: [https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/free-
software-foundation-...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/free-software-
foundation-web-developer)

------
adrianh
Soundslice - Web UX designer - Chicago, IL

Soundslice ([https://www.soundslice.com/](https://www.soundslice.com/)) is
"living sheet music." We make web-based, responsive music-notation technology
that you can listen to and interact with. The goal is to be the best way to
learn any piece of music.

See [https://www.soundslice.com/demo](https://www.soundslice.com/demo) for an
example. It's one of the coolest HTML5 web apps in the world that's an actual
business and not a project. When I originally posted it to HN, it stayed at
the top of the homepage for the better part of a day and was universally
praised:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4790636)

Soundslice is a small (two-person) business -- you'd be the third. It's
proudly bootstrapped and makes money. We make money by (1) licensing our
technology, (2) selling a subscription service to music teachers and (3)
selling interactive sheet music.

We're looking for a UX designer. Somebody who's good at the whole design
process -- understanding problems, creating mockups, implementing in HTML/CSS.

WHY WORK HERE:

* You'd work on an amazing product that helps people learn music.

* Design is front-and-center of our product. Much of its value is pure UX.

* Excellent work/life balance.

* You'd work with me (one of the people who created Django, plus some other stuff; see holovaty.com). I'm an experienced developer and can teach you a lot, if you're open to it.

Email me (Adrian Holovaty) at adrian@soundslice.com.

~~~
faitswulff
Good to see Soundslice on the hire!

------
joshmlewis
DirtJockey | [http://dirtjockey.com](http://dirtjockey.com) | Greenville, SC
or Remote | Full Stack & Intern Devs

DirtJockey is a CRM and inventory management tool for heavy equipment dealers
(think bulldozers, excavators, etc). We bring the messy, offline workflows of
dealers and their sales staff online into a central, easy to use platform. We
have just launched our MVP and closed our seed round of $625k from well known
angels. Our users are passionate about the problems we are solving and provide
weekly input into making the product better. We’re charging head first into
some really unique and challenging problems (like data cleaning with machine
learning), the solutions of which will completely disrupt the industry - and
we need your help!

Stack:

Backend: Ruby (Rails), PostgreSQL, Redis (Sidekiq), AWS Frontend: AngularJS,
Bootstrap, Sass

Full Stack Developer:

You are an experienced developer on every level of the web stack. You have
strong experience (3+ yrs) with Rails and Javascript, but also know how to
properly normalize a database. Bonus points: experience with data mining,
mobile (Android/iOS). Preferably local but remote for the right candidate that
has experience with distributed teams. Competitive pay with benefits, equity,
and relocation if needed.

Software Intern:

You are a budding software engineer looking to step away from the abstractions
of academia and get your hands dirty. You are interested in ‘owning’ a project
for the duration of your internship. You have an understanding of how web MVC
works, prior web development experience, and a burning desire to master Rails
in a short period of time! Competitive pay with travel reimbursement.

To apply email me at josh [at] dirtjockey.com and include a little about
yourself and some projects your proud of.

~~~
jscott0918
Is this team out of Clemson?

~~~
joshmlewis
We are based in downtown Greenville. Our other cofounder, Adam, is a Clemson
CS grad however.

------
tberman
NFL | Culver City, CA

The NFL ([http://www.nfl.com](http://www.nfl.com)) is looking for great
software engineers to help build out its fan facing web, mobile and backend
services. The NFL properties see hundreds of millions of users worldwide and
its mobile applications are installed on tens of millions of devices.

We are primarily hiring iOS, Android, Web and Backend engineers (with a bit of
a lean to people with an interest in full stack development). Currently we are
building (and rebuilding) a lot of our core architecture. Our new iOS app is
written entirely in Swift, our Android application using RxAndroid and our new
web platform is based on React.js. On the backend we are in the middle of
rebuilding a lot of our services experimenting with a lot of different
technologies generally with an eye on immutable data and functional
programming.

If you are interested, please email me at todd.berman@nfl.com

~~~
tberman
By the way, happy to relo from anywhere in the US.

------
Darinspired
Spire Global | Glasgow/SF | VISA OK | Onsite

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer (Glasgow) | Spacecraft Software Engineer
(Glasgow) | Communications Architect (SF/Glasgow) | Technical Director/Project
Manager (SF/Glasgow) | IT/SysAdmin (Glasgow)

[http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com)

SPACE!!, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers,
aerospace, hardware, EE, PCB, FPGA, etc.

Spire builds and launches small satellites (cubesats) to capture valuable data
which we then offer to companies (AIS tracking, weather/climate, etc.). We’re
expanding across the globe and will have 20 cubesats in orbit by the end of
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our Hamburg, Germany and our
San Francisco, CA offices:

\+ Engineering Manager + Frontend Engineer + Distributed Applications Engineer
(especially Go!) + Distributed Systems Engineer + Linux Systems Engineer +
Solutions Architect + QA Engineer/Manager

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!

We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the
layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

------
grammatech
GrammaTech, Inc. | Ithaca, NY | Compiler Front-End Engineer

GrammaTech is searching for an engineer who has experience with the Clang
front end. Not just LLVM; we need someone who knows the parser well. Remote
work is possible but relocation to Ithaca is preferred.

[http://www.grammatech.com/careers/open-positions/compiler-
fr...](http://www.grammatech.com/careers/open-positions/compiler-front-end-
engineer)

To Apply: Send your résumé via email to recruiting@grammatech.com. Please use
reference SWCE14-01 in the subject line.

Qualifications: \- At least a BS in computer science or equivalent experience.
MS is great. PhD is extra-great. \- Experience with the Clang front end. Not
just LLVM; we need someone who knows the parser well. \- Advanced software
application development skills in C and C ++. It's not just about our own
code, it's about taking other people's software apart and showing them what
makes it tick. \- Experience: Graduate work or three years of industrial
experience is desirable, but good new graduates are welcome and encouraged to
apply. \- Although we would prefer the successful candidate to work in one of
our offices, we are happy to hear from applicants willing to work remotely.

Bonus Skills: Know one or more of these? So much the better.

\- Static analysis. \- Java, Python, or JavaScript. \- Machine code,
especially x86, x64, PowerPC, or ARM.

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

1) software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers (SolidWorks)

3) roboticists

4) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

5) Operations folks to help setup our our automated lab

6) Anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline.

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, bullshit-free, you-own-it kind of
environment. We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA
email us at join@synthego.com for more information.

~~~
mdgeuy
Hey Gourneau, I'm really interested in the Technical Associate (or a
Mechanical Engineer) opening and I think I'd be a great fit! Drop me a line at
(my user name)@gmail or via my online application.

------
zachgalant
CodeHS | CS Curriculum Engineer | San Francisco

Want to help change the face of computer science education around the
world?Join the CodeHS team as a curriculum engineer. As a curriculum engineer,
you’ll be responsible for helping to create curriculum and build the tools
around it. You’ll be responsible for projects from end-to-end: You’ll make the
videos, the exercises, the lessons, the quizzes, write the autograders, and
build tools to make it all work better.

We’re planning to make courses for the high school level and beyond, so
extensive familiarity with many programming languages and web development is
required. You are someone who could be or already is a professional engineer,
but really wants to write curriculum too.

You like to bring creativity to your job every day, and likely have experience
teaching programming, either at the high school or college level. You will
have creative freedom to create the best possible learning experience for
students. Why should you work at CodeHS specifically? We are a small team
working on a big problem. We already have a program that students and teachers
really love, and we’re making it better every day. You’ll have an opportunity
to make a big impact on education. Thousands of students will take your
courses.

A few more details: We work in SOMA, near lots of public transportation, get
lunch every day, provide health benefits, and have great team activities like
a monthly hackathon and weekly team recess (yes, to play games, juggle, learn
new skills, etc).

If this sounds like a role you’d be interested in please apply at
codehs.recruiterbox.com

------
kevinschumacher
PwC US | Washington, DC; San Jose, CA | On Site | Full Time | VISA

We are transforming traditional network security analytics, utilizing cloud
technologies to improve detection and alerting of security threats. You will
work on enterprise-facing products in the information security space.

Our team is small and agile (currently 7 engineers) but with the backing of
one of the world's largest professional services firms, PwC.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - frontend and backend software engineers
      - DevOps engineers
      - data integrators (client facing)
      - a product-focused engineering manager
    

to be part of a small but growing engineering team in a "startup in the
enterprise" type of setting.

Ideally, you will have experience in building scalable web applications and/or
data analytics solutions. You should have experience with some of our tech
stack:

    
    
      - Python, Java, Javascript, SQL
      - Kafka, Spark, Google BigQuery, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, MySQL
      - Ansible, Google Cloud Platform
      - Information security topics, log aggregators (e.g., fluentd, logstash), data analytics
    

You must be comfortable with:

    
    
      - linux shell
      - cloud infrastructure
      - git
    

Email me at kevin dot schumacher at pwc.com if you are interested in
discussing any of these roles (please put "HN" in the subject - no recruiters,
please).

We have hired a few people off of these "Who is hiring" threads, so I'm
excited to speak to anyone with interest.

------
ben336
Windsor Circle (Durham NC)

\- Python and JavaScript developers

\- QA Engineer

\- System Administrator

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end. This is an exciting opportunity to
get in on the ground floor with salary and stock options while working with
cutting edge technology.

Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our
awesome downtown Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
lm741
Karmic Labs | San Francisco (SoMa) | Onsite | Backend (Systems/API), DevOps,
Frontend

We're building the first extensible payment card platform for teams.

It's called Dash and it's powered by Mastercard. Dash is designed to help
teams distribute funds in real-time and communicate about spending (auto-
magic-accounting). We're also building real-time APIs to allow others to build
plugins for new and interesting use cases, and accounting.

We value:

* Shipping product, delighting our users, elegant systems, and each other.

* Using first principles, code reviews, testing, collaboration, and mentorship.

We're looking for someone who is excited by:

* Bringing new ideas and abstractions into an existing industry currently dominated by older products and larger companies.

* Forming clean architectural patterns and beautiful APIs to handle messy, underspecified payments backends and communications problems.

* Having the opportunity to step up as tech-lead or to own parts of the codebase.

We're currently building with Python 3, Flask, React, Postgres, and AWS.

Our team includes experience from the founding teams of Netscape and
Pinterest, executives from Visa and American Express, a seasoned venture
capitalist, two high school dropouts, and a Physics PhD. Standard startup
perks included (competitive salary, insurance, home cooked meals, etc..)

Check out [https://karmiclabs.com](https://karmiclabs.com) and send email to
jobs+hn at karmiclabs.com.

------
motti
CopyCopy, London, UK | REMOTE or ONSITE | UX/UI Designer and/or Frontend Coder

CopyCopy is a young, cosy, startup on the cusp of launching a groundbreaking
consumer productivity app.

We require someone to help us get many many users to try out our service!

The ideal candidate would be comfortable:

• Mocking up beautiful compelling usable designs

• Undertaking user research both with on-site interviews and via data-driven
analytics

• Have experience in user research for deciding good UX based on actual data.

• Have a latent ability to dream up good UX and get in the minds of users

• Not afraid to do frontend coding to create engaging interactive design for
our webapp.

• Implementing new UI for web and mobile apps (Android and iOS) via mockup
tools.

Brownie points if:

• You're not afraid to code using native UI platforms like Android, iOS or Qt
QML for rich prototypes.

• You're comfortable with Git and other such geekery

Remote applications are fine as long as you're located +/-3 hours from London
(GMT) timezone but we're very happy to have you on-site in our London office.
Will consider shorter term or longer-term contract or employment for the right
candidate.

Just email a CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

We're also looking for a marketer, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639361)

~~~
druml
Do you guys sponsor visas?

------
gibrown
REMOTE - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 42 countries. Help us influence
the 23% of the web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 39 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 144 languages

\- 33 Terabytes of Elasticsearch Data for 175M+ Unique Visitors

\- 0.5 billion pageviews

\- Millions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, eventually Spark

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

------
raviparikh
Heap | San Francisco, CA, USA | Intern, Remote (from anywhere in the world),
or Visa (from Canada/Australia/Mexico) all welcome | Software Engineer

Heap is a team of 12 building tools that help 3000+ companies make data-driven
decisions and create better experiences for their users.

Other analytics tools require you to define events upfront and manually
instrument code. Instead, Heap automatically captures every user interaction
in your app. This lets our customers analyze data instantly and retroactively,
without writing code.

We're eager to meet all types of engineers, regardless of where you live or
what tools you use day-to-day. Your creativity and intelligence are much more
important to us than your experience with our stack.

How we work:

Happy Customers > Perfect Code. We're out to solve real problems for real
people, not to write slick code or play with the hippest frameworks. We spend
a lot of time thinking through how to build new features, but the goal is
always for the implementation to be maintainable, not for it to be "pure."

Vision > GroupThink. A big idea starts in one person's head. We make sure he
or she has the space to develop it into a fully-articulated thought before we
iterate on it as a group. No brainstorming, no design-by-committee -- these
produce watered-down initiatives and incremental ideas.

Writing > Talking. Instead of sitting in meetings, we develop our ideas in
writing, asynchronously. Written proposals encourage clearer thought and more
thorough deliberation. Our plans are always documented and our culture is
remote-friendly.

We'd love to hear from you at jobs@heapanalytics.com.

~~~
Akkuma
> We're eager to meet all types of engineers, regardless of where you live or
> what tools you use day-to-day. Your creativity and intelligence are much
> more important to us than your experience with our stack.

I received this reply when I applied despite having experience with Node:

> I don't think we have a role that would be a good fit for your skill set.

~~~
binxbolling
Creativity, intelligence, and/or Node expertise are almost assuredly
necessary, but not sufficient, conditions for employment there.

------
sassylime
SAN FRANCISCO: The vision of Alpine Data Labs is to make data science so
straightforward that it becomes a tool for business users as well as data
scientists. Alpine's data-mining software scales to huge datasets, but it is
driven through a simple graphical interface. We deliver on the promise of
Hadoop, Spark and big data by providing a collaborative and intuitive visual
environment for teams to quickly create and deploy analytics workflows and
predictive models. We are a well funded, rapidly growing startup backed by
major venture firms. Our customers include Bosch, Sony, Morgan Stanley, and
GE.

ONSITE POSITIONS:

1) Platform Engineers: [http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n](http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n)

2) Applications/Front-End Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9](http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9)

3) Software Engineers in Data Science:
[http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw](http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw)

4) Senior Software Engineer in Data Science:
[http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3](http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3)

5) Big Data Integration Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW](http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW)

6) Data Science Advisors: [http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv](http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv)

7) Technical Writer: [http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas](http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas)

If you have any questions, please email me: emily@alpinenow.com.

------
gbd
Merchbar - San Francisco, LOCAL, REMOTE is also an option. Competitive Salary,
Etc.

We’re building the online source for authentic music merchandise from your
favorite artists: Nicky Minaj, Chvrches, The Rolling Stones and more.

We help people find and purchase the best authentic gear for their favorite
artists, and it’s important to us that our customers not only find the best
gear, but that they thoroughly enjoy shopping with us.

To get an idea of what we're building, check out our iPhone app:
[http://mrchbr.co/1CGdVxC](http://mrchbr.co/1CGdVxC) and our website:
[http://www.merchbar.com](http://www.merchbar.com)

What are we looking for? Interested and motivated engineers and designers of
all skill levels; people who enjoy teamwork, discussions, and getting things
done. If you’re interested in working with us-- get in touch! Email me at
ganit@merchbar.com, and tell me about yourself in a sentence or two, show me
what you got (github, dribble, or a link to your latest project or side
project), or just say, “Hi!”

Ganit

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs, located in downtown Palo Alto. We're hiring for a full-time
position of Machine Learning Research Engineer. Math, EE, CS, Physics and
Neuroscience PhDs / dropouts / candidates / postdocs and curious individuals
interested in deep learning and machine learning are welcome to apply. If you
love math and software engineering, you'll fit right in.

Required experience:

\- B.S. Computer Science, Mathematics, Electrical Engineering, Physics,
Neuroscience, or other quantitative field

\- Extensive experience training neural networks with gradient descent

\- Strong Math and CS fundamentals: Linear Algebra, Probability, Multivariate
Calculus, Mathematical optimization

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Excellent academic record

\- Demonstrated ability to create and implement state-of-the-art research

\- Published work in top journals (NIPS/ICML/ICRL)

\- Experience with recurrent neural networks

\- GPU programming (Cuda/OpenCL/Theano)

\- Programming / Mathematics Olympiads: IMO, IOI, Putnam

For full job descriptions and more information:

[https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-labs](https://lambdal.com/jobs-at-lambda-
labs)

To apply, please email your resume and github link to:

s[at]lambdal.com

------
carve
Dato | Seattle, WA | [https://www.dato.com/](https://www.dato.com/)

Dato is at the forefront of machine learning technology, committed to bringing
predictive analytics to the masses. Work with an amazing engineering team with
a vision, and deliver real customer value every day. Our platform encompasses
prototyping, data exploration/visualization, model building, and production
tools, and we offer the opportunity to work on the whole stack. Help move the
industry forward in the world of predictive analytics and intelligent
applications!

Frontend Dev: Work with React.js/C++/Python to build delightful experiences
for our users.

Backend Dev: Development, integrate and deploy internal and third party
services to production. Design, implement, and monitor long running services
to the benefit of our product and customers.

Job descriptions here:
[https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html](https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html)

Interested? Email jobs@dato.com

------
gfodor
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | On-site | Full-time | US
Citizen | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails, HTML5, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.-

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- A team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)

We're focused on understanding and recommending content at scale. We use
ML/NLP techniques to algorithmically understand the meaning behind content and
make sense of people's wide and nuanced interests based on their behavior.
Engaging content is the future of online monetization, and our first product
is an intelligent ad engine for revenue-generating content.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve. We’re constantly ingesting
vast numbers of documents to learn from, tracking millions of interactions
with content, computing the interests of millions of users, and making
personalized real-time recommendations. This scale impacts every engineering
decision we make, and we’re looking to build a company with people excited by
the challenges it poses.

You'll want to have interests or experience in some of the following:

* Working extensively in functional languages (we mostly use Scala, with Akka, Spray, Scalaz; some Haskell).

* Building large-scale distributed systems (we run a microservices architecture on AWS)

* Designing and implementing proprietary machine learning models and real-time personalized recommendation systems

* Rapidly designing and building frontend product features

We’re a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup at the beginning of our journey. As
one of our first engineers you'll play a central role in defining our tech
culture and direction, have real responsibility and ownership, and have direct
influence on product and strategy.

Apply by emailing jobs@permutive.com with your CV/resume and anything else
that helps us know more about who you are. Unfortunately we cannot sponsor
visas at the moment so you'll need to be eligible to work in the UK!

------
bigmac
Docker | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite | Software Security Engineer

Docker represents a big opportunity to significantly improve security for
every infrastructure taking advantage of it. Docker’s security team has broad
responsibility for all of Docker’s open source projects and infrastructure. We
work across the community to design and implement secure services, libraries,
and frameworks to support the entirety of the Docker Ecosystem. We're looking
to take the best ideas in crypto and system design and apply them to Docker in
a usable, secure-by-default way.

We're looking to grow the team and are interested in Security-minded software
engineers at every layer of the stack: kernel to web app.

You're a good fit if you're excited/obsessed with shipping secure code. Please
e-mail me at nathan.mccauley@docker.com if you're interested in talking about
Docker security. Even if you aren't looking right now, I'd still be happy to
chat!

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Many Positions

* Software Engineer

* Technical Lead

* QA Engineer

* QA Analyst

* QA Architect

* SQL Developer

* Technical Product Manager

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
rattray
Babajob | Bangalore, IN | Senior JavaScript Engineer (and others)

Babajob is India’s largest and fastest-growing jobs portal for entry-level and
informal-sector work. We get people jobs.

In the past 8 months, we’ve quadrupled our revenue (growing >20% month-on-
month), grown from 30 to 150 employees, raised a $10 million series B, and
added 8 lakh Job Seekers to our platform.

We’re porting our frontend to an isomorphic React.js application using
TypeScript, Immutable.js, and other technologies you’ll help choose.

It’s our goal to build one of the most functional frontends in the world, in
every sense of the word: robust, performant, awesome to develop, delightful to
use, and referentially transparent ;-)

You’ll be on the ground floor of this effort, making architectural decisions
and pumping out pages. If you're interested in being a part of the future of
[“JavaScript”, “India”], shoot me a message (alex@babajob.com).

------
Flammy
Hey all, Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in
Seattle. We're doing a new take on the startup incubator that we're calling an
Innovation Studio.

Check out our website and shoot us an email using the contact in the footer if
you have any questions.

[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        GUI Craftsman – Hybrid Web Application Developer
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Data Scientist
        Software Development Engineer – Windows
        Software Development Engineer – Test

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human – Developers/Designers – Grand Rapids, MI & Columbus, OH (on-
site, full time)

We're always looking for developers, but we're especially looking for a senior
designer to join our team right now.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python, iOS,
        Angular.js, CoffeeScript, QT, Node, Ruby, Rails, and more.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. For example. last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per
        week.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have experience with a variety of technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (REMOTE or local in Paoli, PA). If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user,
please check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we have the following explicitly open areas, but are always
looking for good fits regardless:

\- Front-end engineering (JS/CSS)

\- People operations

\- Community management

\- User acquisition

\- Business Development

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Android Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Anywhere

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We're a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist's
juicy NYC revenues, but we've set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We've taken Jason Fried's TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team, which includes even our CEO. We have no physical office for employees to report to just in case you're worried about bait and switch ;)

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* No wire frames, pixel perfect designs, or 35 page specs handed down from out of touch product managers. We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate until you've built a something we're all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

* Our company is profitable and growing.

We want team members we can trust, who not only care deeply about well written
and tested code, but our business as well. Be ready to learn, grow, and help
the team do great things together. Send us an email, we'd love to hear from
you: jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Web Application
Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Come help us as we continue to
completely re-engineer the entire tech stack!

I am on of the hiring managers, you can reach out to me directly at my HN
username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com.

We're looking for talented JavaScript developers. Experience with Backbone,
React, and Flux would be hugely helpful while experience with other frameworks
like Ember and Angular would also be quite useful. We've got some amazing
teams of JS engineers and we'd love to have you join!

We've got openings in various areas including online checkout, account
servicing, p2p money, etc.

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      == 1:
    

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong 3D Computer Vision or
Graphics background to join our R&D team. Interesting things we are working on
include Real-time Image Processing, SLAM, Optimization methods, Surface
Reconstruction, Meshing, 3D Scene Management.

Candidates should be extremely proficient both on a theoretical / algorithmic
level and in practical implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of
Computer Vision and Graphics algorithms.

Masters or PhD degree in CS or related fields with focus on Vision or Graphics
is required, as well as practical product development or job experience.

    
    
      == 2:
    

We are looking for an experienced, hands-on, detail-oriented developer with
strong skills in C++ and/or Java to join our application, UI and tools
development.

We have a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for
support, from app development (Android, Windows, Qt) to internal tools, sensor
integration and development of core technology.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer a great salary, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
tomonocle
ITV plc / Platform Engineer(s) / London, UK / Onsite (+wfh)

ITV are building a new platform to host all of our applications - internal and
external. Whether it’s the system that sells the adverts for Corrie, pays Ant
& Dec, schedules Emmerdale for broadcast or gets TOWIE on to the ITV Player,
it’ll live here and you can help build it.

As a Platform Engineer you’ll be a part of the team responsible for a product
end-to-end. Working closely with the developers, testers, product owners and
scrum masters you’ll make sure the environments are ticking over nicely,
polish the build pipeline and make sure everything’s looking good in
production.

You’ll be jointly responsible for the quality of everything the team produces
- if you build it, you run it. One day you might be helping design a new
microservice, the next watching your system handle millions of requests during
the X Factor final. The coffee’s pretty good too.

Our ethos is simple: Automate, automate, automate. We believe in using the
right tool for the job - right now we’re using things like AWS, docker,
jenkins, sensu, redis, terraform, centos, rabbitmq, nginx, varnish, haproxy,
trello, github, slack and openstack - but we’re always keeping an eye on the
future and experimenting with new tech.

We want our team to be two things: ‘smart’ and ‘kind’. If that’s you and this
sounds like fun then please get in touch - email + linkedin in my profile.

Tom

What we offer:

* Great salary

* Five weeks holiday (plus national holidays)

* Annual bonus

* Training + conferences

* SAYE scheme (discounted shares)

* Life cover (4x salary)

* Generous pension (matches your contribution + 3%)

* ‘Relish’ scheme: gym, extra holiday, cycle to work, childcare vouchers, private healthcare

* Volunteer days

* Further education sponsorship

* Discounts at highstreet + online retailers

* Tickets to shows

~~~
iseedeadcode
Tom, you don't have email in your profile. Please add.

~~~
tomonocle
Whoops! Apologies - added now (hn@woot.co.uk)

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY (NYC): FULL TIME
Software Engineers, SRE, UX or UI Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team[0] is headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through
our partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers & SRE

We're hiring fun-loving, hands-on nerds at every experience level, layer of
the stack and facet of our technology. We look for people who a hungry to
learn, figure things out quickly, and are massively productive using
technology and math. To really catch our eye, show off your:

    
    
      * Mindful coding combined with ambitious productivity
      * Architectural sense applied using practical, iterative steps
      * Experience at scale with machine learning, NLP, or unstructured data
      * Charting, visualization or optimization skills in javascript
      * Ability to design and build scalable infrastructure
      * Style, workflow and responsive designs
    

While we primarily use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and AngularJS,
that is just implementation detail and you can interview in the language of
your choice.

UX or UI Designers

Design is critical to every aspect of our work. We look for a crisp design
aesthetic applied to complicated workflows or experienced UX methodology that
produces intuitive designs. We hope you will

    
    
      * Share your portfolio and walk us through your design process
      * Work through a design with us
    

Experience with finance is not required. A willingness to play bughouse, play
ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a plus.

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913](https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913)
[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho)

~~~
rishy
Hey, I am looking for a Junior Data Scientist Position at Kensho. Here's my
blog - [http://rishy.github.io/](http://rishy.github.io/) and link to my
github profile - [https://github.com/rishy](https://github.com/rishy). You can
further contact me at rishy.s13@gmail.com

------
apinstein
Tourbuzz - [http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net) \- Atlanta, GA

Tourbuzz is a leader in the real estate photography and listing marketing
space, now serving 2M+ unique visitors a month.

We're bootstrapped, profitable, growing fast, debt-free, and in a brand new
office, all with only 10 people. This is a great opportunity to join a
successful product team that's still very early and playing in a huge market.

We are looking for full-stack engineers (PHP/Postgres/Angular) to help lead
development of major new functionality.

Apply online:
[http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/](http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/)

~~~
orware
I'm a little confused by your careers page (mainly since you mentioned PHP
specifically, which seems like it would be tied to the Lead Software Developer
role) but there's also a Rails Engineer position mentioned so I'm curious
about which direction the team is heading (towards more Rails or more PHP?).
I'm mainly curious because I'm more of a PHP developer (but interested in
doing work in Ruby and Rails too).

Also, I'm currently in Georgia Tech's Online Masters in Computer Science
program and am kind of curious about the Atlanta area (if you can share a
little more about life in the city).

Congrats on your current successes so far :-)!

~~~
apinstein
Our original application was build in PHP about 7 years ago, but we have code
in a variety of languages including PHP, Flash, Java, Obj-C/Swift, Ruby,
Javascript, among others.

Today's software landscape is so complex that you're forced to use multiple
languages on an ongoing basis. As we've built out additional services, it
makes for a perfect opportunity for us to let our team experiment & improve
skills with new languages where appropriate. We are very dedicated to making
Tourbuzz a place where our team can learn new things and improve their skills.

Sometimes it takes more time, but it makes the day fun and brings additional
benefits as new languages and technologies teach you new ways to look at a
problem. My experiments with Clojure taught me things that changed the way I
approach problems even in PHP!

------
hengheng
Germany, Next to Heidelberg / Karslruhe | UAV / Drohne Programmer wanted |
MAVinci GmbH either: Mission control software Java or: embedded programmer
(C/C++)

Hi, we are a young company working in the Geo / Surveying business (typically
3d measuring on big infrastructure projects and mining sites)... so no evil
things ;-)

If you are interested in joining our development team, please feel free to
contact me: mm@mavinci.de

Here our current job posting for the Java job:
[http://www.mavinci.de/download/2015_05_Ausschreibung_JavaEnt...](http://www.mavinci.de/download/2015_05_Ausschreibung_JavaEntwikcklung.pdf)

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with an exciting new database access model -- instead of polling the database
for changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated
query results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system.

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

------
vosper
San Francisco - Conversant -
[http://conversantmedia.com](http://conversantmedia.com) \- Machine Learning;
Computer Vision; Javascript / UI; Python

Our team applies cutting edge machine-learning and computer-vision
technologies at scale - we apply thousands of labels to millions of pages and
videos. Our APIs process thousands of content queries per second, and all of
this data is presented to the customer in a beautiful, fast UI.

We're looking for engineers with a background or expertise in any of the
following:

\- Machine learning

\- Computer vision

\- Python (for the web, or for infrastructure)

Please contact me if you're interested: cglennie@conversantmedia.com

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) Berkeley, CA |
on-site only

Learning has been assessed in the same way for decades: instructors give out
assignments, tediously grade them by hand, and return them to students. With
this process, instructors gain little insight into their students’ knowledge.
Simply measuring the frequency of a specific mistake requires painstaking
tallying. Answering the question “What concepts are my students struggling
with?” is practically impossible.

Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments, but
then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact mistakes made by
every student on every question. This enables unprecedented data analytics:
for example, we can reveal which concepts a student needs help with, or which
questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors finish grading in half
the time.

Our product has been used to grade over 3.5 million pages of work belonging to
over 30,000 students. We’ve raised a seed round, and are making our first
full-time hires to join the founding team of two PhDs and professor from
Berkeley CS. Over the next few months, we’re looking to expand our user base
tenfold, and roll out advanced features including autograding, analytics, and
more. We offer market-rate salary with generous equity.

We’re currently hiring for two positions: Full-stack Engineer and UI Designer

If you’re interested, please email jobs@gradescope.com

------
hargettp
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA

Did you ever want the code you write to make the world a better place?

We are a young startup focused on protecting the elderly and other underserved
communities from financial abuse. Our first offering is a pre-paid debit card
that blocks undesirable transactions in real-time.

At its core, it’s a Java server connected to the major card networks with
multiple instances spread geographically. It responds in 10-20ms, and has to
stay that tight for us to grow. Understanding distributed systems
(construction, diagnosis, and management) is key.

We also have a large Rails stack for our customers and our own rapidly
evolving business. Join us, and you can touch it all: front-end, back-end,
asynchronous queue-driven workers, real-time rules processing, complex
calculation engines, mobile, etc.

All of this great technology helps make someone have a better day. We offer a
mixture of salary and equity, and the chance to work with an amazing team of
people across a range of disciplines. If all of that sounds good to you, let’s
talk.

Because of the stage of the company we unfortunately cannot consider
candidates with minimal experience (e.g. recent dev bootcamp graduates). We
need people that have professional experience working as an engineer. We are
also only looking to make an in-house, full-time hire here in San Francisco
and cannot support part-time, remote, or contract work at this time.

To apply for a job, email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com.

------
colbyh
Walker & Company Brands | Bevel - Palo Alto, CA
[http://walkerandcompany.com](http://walkerandcompany.com)
[https://getbevel.com](https://getbevel.com)

\------ Software Engineer ------

Walker & Company Brands is an e-commerce company that is completely
reinventing the way consumers learn about, purchase and enjoy health and
beauty products. We’re starting with a focus on the $50 billion personal care
segment. Personal care manufacturers and traditional retailers are neither
building brands nor merchandising experiences which cater to the uniquely
differentiated needs of black, latino and asian consumers --- three of
America’s fastest growing and most culturally influential demographic groups.

We're inventing a new class of commerce company that will build beloved
consumer brands, will win on customer experience, and will win on technology.

Our stack is Rails, Postgres, Sidekiq, Rspec, and a few new(er), exciting
things in the works. More details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/6e38e241-cae6-4a9c-a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/6e38e241-cae6-4a9c-a347-a591b6682b12)

I just joined the team in January and I can tell you I've never worked with a
more fun and intelligent group of people. If you have any questions feel free
to reach out to me at colby@walkerandcompany.com, or else send your info to
jobs@walkerandcompany.com and mention that you saw the post on HN!

------
m345456745
CoverHound (SF @ 2nd and Mission, ONSITE) is actively seeking full-stack Rails
and front-end engineers at mid-to-senior experience levels (3+ years
professionally)... We're a Series-B fintech startup changing the way consumers
find, compare and purchase personal lines of insurance. Check out our
offerings through our site (coverhound.com) or our integration with Google
Compare in CA
([https://www.google.com/compare/autoinsurance/form](https://www.google.com/compare/autoinsurance/form)).

Full-stack Rails:
[https://coverhound.com/job_detail/10](https://coverhound.com/job_detail/10)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://coverhound.com/job_detail/9](https://coverhound.com/job_detail/9)

====================================

Our San Francisco office at 2nd and Mission is where our Product and
Engineering teams are located. There's a bunch of great reasons to join us
here in SF:

* Use modern technologies to change the way people find, compare and purchase insurance online.

* Solve interesting technical problems around consumer experience and scale, backend integrations and data analytics.

* Help scale our data-driven company and our full-stack, agile team.

* Work in an awesome office with the SF norms - macs, snacks and standup desks.

* Competitive salary, equity and benefits.

------
marothstein
Final (YC W15) - Mountain View, CA - Full Time, On-site

Final is building the next generation of credit cards and is looking for:

Backend Engineer
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/)) -
To architect and build the APIs, integrations, and mission critical backend
infrastructure that power a new kind of credit card.

There will be opportunities to work with and scale infrastructure across AWS
and Azure, work with technologies throughout the stack, and build things that
really matter to people.

About Final:

Final is a credit card that gives consumers total control over their merchant
relationships and transparency in their spending. Rather than a single card
number, Final generates multiple card numbers the consumer can restrict, and
manages them automatically.

It works everywhere you buy; online, and offline, and implements with digital
wallets like Google Wallet and ApplePay with zero updates to the payment
infrastructure. With Final, you’ll never lose access to your spending ability
from a breach, fraud, cancelled or stolen card ever again.

More about this position:
[https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/backend/) About
others: [https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/](https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/) You
can apply directly by emailing: jobs@getfinal.com

------
ScotterC
* Full Stack Engineers * DevOps Lead * Build and Release Engineer

TeachersPayTeachers -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) (TpT)
New York, NY

We're building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 3
million active teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day,
and has generated over $100 million in sales of some of the best, original,
most creative classroom resources.

Where you come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong
reputation, only now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out
TpT's future. We're looking to build a tech dream team that'll be our core.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

We're putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is a monolithic architecture of PHP/MySQL/NGINX
and we're breaking it down into SOA.

Position postings:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

or shoot me an email scott at teacherspayteachers.com

------
subleq
Software Engineers (to work in Python and Django)

Fusionbox - Denver, Colorado

Job Description

At Fusionbox, the engineers work on tasks that span from server provisioning
and system administration to server-side development to JavaScript fronted
interface developing. We use git, Puppet, nginx, Postgres, memcache, Django,
Backbone, AngularJS, Ember.js, and React--but we are always open to trying out
new things. In addition to working on client projects, we have our own
portfolio of open source projects that the engineers maintain.

Skills & Requirements

ABOUT YOU

You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies. You do
not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background, but you
have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to engineering. You
are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get paid to write open
source software.

About Fusionbox

Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about the craft of programming. We are committed to the open
source community and Pythonic sensibility.

Get more information at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-engineers-to-
work-in-python-django-fusionbox)

------
mivey
Medtronic Diabetes - Los Angeles, CA

iOS Developer - Full Time, Onsite

Medtronic Diabetes creates insulin pumps and continuous glucose monitors for
people with Diabetes. Our software team is currently hiring iOS developers to
help build our first generation of Medical Mobile Apps. You can see an early
example of the app here: [http://bit.ly/1sXXAgG](http://bit.ly/1sXXAgG). We
are looking for developers who have experience with iOS and Objective-C
development and welcome the challenge of building safety-critical applications
in a regulated environment (which, unfortunately, means a bit of red tape).

If you are interested in building Apps which impact patients lives every day,
you can apply directly at the following links, or if you have questions feel
free to email me (see profile for email).

[http://jobs.medtronic.com/los-
angeles/engineering/jobid76817...](http://jobs.medtronic.com/los-
angeles/engineering/jobid7681712-mobile-developer-ios-%28software-
engineer%29-jobs) [http://jobs.medtronic.com/los-
angeles/engineering/jobid76312...](http://jobs.medtronic.com/los-
angeles/engineering/jobid7631298-senior-ios-software-engineer-jobs)

~~~
e_d_g_a_r
I tried applying but it said that my resume pdf was invalid. My resume is
titled edgar_resume-1.pdf. Is there a way to email you directly?

~~~
mivey
Sorry, just realized that the email in the profile wasn't visible publicly.
I've updated it so my email is there now.

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

\- great coding skills

\- solid understanding of distributed systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Arachnys - [http://arachnys.com](http://arachnys.com)
\- REMOTE and VISA

Arachnys is a search engine for the rest of the world - you can search for
news, corporate ownership, court documents, and much more in 160 countries and
over 50 languages. We unlock hard-to-access public records data in the far
reaches of the global internet, with results automatically translated for you.

We are currently a close-knit team of 25, with an engineering team of 10. Our
approach is nimble and responsive, with close integration between sales and
tech. Challenges for our developers include managing terabytes of data,
crawling obscure corners of the web, teaching machines to analyse and index
all this data, and helping users to make sense of it with great workflow and
design. We are particularly interested at the moment in developers with some
team leadership experience (doesn't have to be very much).

Turn up early, leave early, work from home - far more flexible than a
corporate job. As long as you get your work done we don’t care where you do it
from. Our offices are located five minutes’ walk from the Angel tube station.
It’s a bright, airy space equipped with free food, showers and fresh towels,
aeron chairs, and great people.

We are able to offer to sponsor visas and pay relocation expenses for some
candidates. Remote working is certainly possible, but we have a strong
preference for people who can spend at least part of their time each week in
London - ask for details.

Please include GitHub profile or similar with your inquiry.

------
QTtech
QUESTRADE INC. | SENIOR FRONT END ENGINEER | TORONTO, CANADA

Questrade is a rapidly growing online financial service firm in Canada. Our
mission is to help Canadians achieve financial independence by offering our
clients with great investment products, cutting edge technologies, and quality
customer service throughout. We offer self-directed trading platforms for Do-
It-Yourself Investing, as well as professionally managed portfolios at ultra-
low fees.

\---- ABOUT THE POSITION ---- In a nutshell, the Senior Front End Engineer
will see through the full software development life cycle at Questrade; from
requirement-gathering, design and development, to implementation of both small
and large-scale projects. You will collaborate with our user interface team,
our back-end engineers, and other front-end engineers to design and develop
functionally rich, robust, and user-friendly web and mobile applications, as
defined by business requirements.

\---- ABOUT YOU ---- You have hands-on and proficient knowledge of web
technologies (such as (such as HTML, CSS3, jQuery, AngularJS, SASS and
Node.JS), system environments (Windows and Mac OS X), and tools (MS Visual
Studio, Subversion, JIRA), as well as a strong understanding of OOP
programming and MVC architecture. You have experience with tools like JSPerf
and JSFiddle for performance testing and prototyping, as well as a
demonstrated ability to work under minimal supervision.

Wanna know more? Check out this and more of our opportunities:
[http://www.questrade.com/why-questrade/careers](http://www.questrade.com/why-
questrade/careers)

------
falonfatemi
Backend Senior Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data Scientist |
SAN FRANCISCO

We have an opening for a senior level data engineer who is entrepreneurial and
passionate about leveraging big data and search technologies (e.g Hadoop,
Machine learning, Natural Language Processing, Web Crawling) to build out a
unique product that will transform how businesses are able to analyze
relationships in their network to uncover new opportunities. We're looking for
fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who know when to duct
tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a hacker, ship like a
pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are intrigued by the
overall space we're in. You'd be single-digit employee and have a significant
opportunity to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense impact on
the product itself. For the past 12 months we have been heads down building
Node and running a successful private beta. Now we're looking to build out our
core engineering team that will shape the foundation of our company. We are a
stealth startup comprised of ex-Google, IBM, and Salesforce players and backed
by a reputable list of investors including NEA, Mark Cuban, Felicis, and Dave
McClure.

Here is a recent article written by our CEO which speaks to the evolution of
network intelligence and our ability to harness this data to transform the way
business gets done: recode.net/2015/03/31/the-network-intelligence-movement-
will-add-personal-context-to-the-online-world/

Are you interested in hearing more? Looking forward to hearing from you.

Email falon@node.io

------
prudhomme
Software Engineer | Madrid

If you love tapas and think immutability is a game changer when building
software, this is a great opportunity for you. We're a Madrid based start up
and we're looking for software engineers to expand our team.

To give you a high level overview, our Clojure platform runs on AWS that
serves as a "central server" for other components such as a back-office web
app, public website, kiosks, mobile apps (Android and iOS), etc. The kiosk is
a ClojureScript/Om web application interacting with a local web server. In the
back-office web app we show events as they arrive into the central server
given an overview of what's going on in the whole system.

\- Some of the interesting problems we're working on:

    
    
        * System modularity
        * Data security in the kiosks
        * Unreliable communication with a central server over weak links (mobile networks)
        * Kiosk offline support (and all its complexity, e.g. data synchronization)
        * Kiosk communication with hardware components (designed and developed by the "Hardware Team")
        * etc
    

\- Tools and languages:

    
    
        * Clojure / ClojureScript (Om)
        * PostgreSQL / H2 / SQLite
        * Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS)
        * ZeroMQ
    

We really love Clojure and the ideas behind the language, we try to follow a
event based (log like) approach in our infrastructure, avoiding the usual
"update in place" pattern.

If this seems interesting we would like to hear from you, please send your CV
to:

(str \i \p \@ "ride-on" \\. \e \s)

~~~
siscia
I am sorry, I cannot find you online.

What you guys do ?

~~~
prudhomme
Hi,

Didn't get any notification about your reply. Apologies for the delay.

We're a startup initially focused implementing a platform for a bike sharing
system (usually installed as a public one), with other kiosk related projects
in the pipeline.

If this seems interesting, please send your details and we can get in touch.

Cheers,

------
ncantelmo
ArmorText | Washington, D.C. Area (Tysons Corner, VA) | Full Time

ArmorText is helping organizations replace existing communication tools with a
modern, secure alternative that puts them in control of their own data. We're
passionate about great design, strong security, and making products that our
users love.

We're currently looking to add 2-3 members to our 8-person team in the
Washington, D.C. area:

* Front-End Engineer - Interested in developers with solid iOS, Android, or JS (Node.js, Angular) experience. All three are not required, but we do need someone capable of serving as a product lead in one or more of the listed areas long term.

* Back-End Engineer - We have an immediate need for a back-end engineer with experience designing and implementing large systems for scale. We're currently running on Java/Spring with MongoDB as a backend. Experience with AWS, RabbitMQ, WebSockets, and Docker are all a plus.

* DevOps Engineer - Looking to hire a DevOps engineer to help us mature all aspects of our current back-end infrastructure. Strong security, Linux, and AWS experience are a must. Experience with Java, Ruby, Node.js, Nginx, Docker, Chef, Jenkins, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, and Atlassian Tools are all desired.

If interested, please email jobs@armortext.co

------
priz3
Samba TV - San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX

Hiring full-time front-end engineers (HTML5, JS, CSS), backend engineers
(Python, PostgreSQL), embedded engineers, data scientists, product manager, QA
manager.

We started Samba TV in 2008 to with one goal: To improve the TV experience for
the people who watch, broadcast and advertise on TV. Our team has deep
experience in digital media, algorithms, large-scale Web engineering, big data
& design.

At Samba TV, we work together to make television the best it can be.

Samba TV's technology is built into connected devices like Smart TVs, Set Top
Boxes, Smart Phones and Tablets. Across phones, tablets, and TV, Samba TV
delivers a personal television experience. Our data and insights are
transforming the way stakeholders across the media landscape are thinking
about their business. Given the dramatic growth in streaming services,
connected devices, time-shifting, and multi-screen viewership, our data
products solve real problems and create tremendous competitive advantage for
our clients. TV advertisers and TV broadcasters can now better understand and
execute media plans using our insights on viewership. From post docs and PhDs
working on complex video and audio algorithms to hackers and designers working
on insane web and mobile problems – we’re looking for the best and brightest.
Bonus points if you don’t hog the remote.

We were recently written up in the New York Times!
[http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu](http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu)

For more info: [https://www.samba.tv/jobs/](https://www.samba.tv/jobs/)

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) — New York NY, Ottawa ON,
SF - Multiple positions — VISA, INTERN

We are looking for full stack Node developers, data scientists, and interns
(Sep-Dec 2015). We have various openings across the US and Canada. We will
help with your visa process and your relocation.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for developers to join our new NYC office. You will be
working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world
and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JS, Backbone, Mongo,
Cassandra. You'll be joining our small team and helping us enhance the product
by designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    

We also have multiple other job positions available. To find out more or to
apply, please visit:
[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply)

------
iammaxus
Formlabs

Somerville, MA (Boston)

Formlabs is bringing ground-breaking professional 3D printers to the desktop
of every designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world. We pioneered
the desktop SLA printer and now have the largest installed base of SLA
printers in the world. Our team has tripled in the past year to over 100
people today and counting.

\--

Electro-Optics Systems Lead

Formlabs is hiring an electro-optics systems lead. We’re looking for a hands-
on engineering leader who has technical depth & breadth as well as excellent
project management, product development, and team-building skills. This person
will lead an interdisciplinary team to design and manufacture electronics,
control systems, and precision optics inside the next generation of desktop 3D
printers. This a great opportunity to join the team that’s building
breakthrough products and an awesome engineering culture.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/na45lx](http://grnh.se/na45lx)

\--

SW engineers - Linux, Embedded, Algorithms, Devops

Software at Formlabs is beyond full stack: bare metal firmware, embedded
Linux, signal processing and controls, 3D algorithms, UI/UX, scientific
computing, web applications. Software is critical at every stage in the
pipeline that transforms 3D digital models to beautiful physical form. We’re
building a team that’s the best in the world at rapidly developing complex
systems into elegant and accessible products.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/63alih](http://grnh.se/63alih)

------
dmacvicar
SUSE is hiring for 66 different positions. 39 in Engineering. (REMOTE OK², CAN
OFFER VISA, RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP)

    
    
      - Nuremberg, Germany, Prague
      - Czech Republic, Beijing, China
      - any SUSE location globally or home office
    

We have positions open for Docker developers, Kernel engineers, Java/Linux
developers, Ruby hackers, Rails developers, OpenStack engineers, and QA
engineers.

SUSE is a 20+ year old company providing a rock-solid enterprise Linux
distribution. You can see where we lead here:
[https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-
leadership.html](https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-leadership.html)

What do we offer:

    
    
      - Direct contact with representatives of free/open source software projects
      worldwide.
      - Regular hackathons (Hack Weeks) and workshops on the company, department,
      and team levels.
      - Five weeks vacation. (¹)
      - Contributions to pension insurance or capital life insurance. (¹)
      - Other common employee benefits (food coupons, health care, sports and cultural
      activities). (¹)
      - Free beverages. (¹)
      - We know how to party.
      - We celebrate success.
    

All job postings are available here:
[https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=15495&version=6)

    
    
      ¹ Reference for the example benefits is the office in Germany.
      They may vary across hiring locations.
      ² Please note that not all positions are available for remote workers and
      still relocation may be preferred.

~~~
SpreadTheWord
> REMOTE OK

This is one big lie, company policy is to bring people to the office.

~~~
dmacvicar
I am not sure why would you say that. The company has a big chunk of people
working from remote locations all over the world, not only developers but also
managers.

The fact that the possibility to work remotely is evaluated based on the
candidate experience, the location (eg. cost to the team to meet in person),
timezone, and the location of the rest of the team, does not mean hiring
locally is a policy. It is completely up to the team with very few exceptions.

~~~
SpreadTheWord
I was told that it is indeed company policy to have employees in the office.
There are only very few remote workers, and new hires are relocated to the
next office location, with very few exceptions. Once there, one can basically
forget about working remotely, because telecommuting is "only an exception
under special circumstances".

~~~
dmacvicar
Whoever told you that, it is incorrect information. There are remote workers
at all levels of the organization.

You should not confuse that with "every position is open to be hired remote".
There are teams that are setup for that, others that are not. Even for the
same position, it depends a lot on the candidate.

About telecommuting, we call that home-office and has nothing to do with
"remotes". It only applies to people working in office locations (obviously).
You can work from home if you have a reason for it (something delivered, big
cold but feeling well, sick child, etc.), but it is not like "I am not in the
mood of going to the office today so I stay home".

~~~
SpreadTheWord
Awesome. And then your team is located in Beijing, Nuremberg, Prague or
wherever and you're to come to a different office for no reason whatsoever.
Then you spend your whole day at the office communicating over IRC or mail for
the sole reason of having your ass in an office chair.

------
shper
Security Researcher | Cisco Systems, Inc. | Austin, TX |
[http://www.cisco.com/](http://www.cisco.com/)

A link to the formal job description follows but here's the short version: Our
primary objective is to find security weaknesses/vulnerabilities in Cisco
products using techniques like code analysis, fuzzing and attack modeling. We
go a lot further than using blackbox techniques or red-teaming. Folks who are
successful in our organization are very comfortable with large code bases,
writing custom tools, reading RFCs, etc. etc.

We are looking for both entry level and experienced candidates. For
experienced candidates, we are looking for folks who have experience finding
vulnerabilities in enterprise products and leading teams (or the desire to
lead teams) doing security deep very technical assessments.

The complete job description is @ [https://jobs.cisco.com/job/Austin-Security-
Researcher-TX-733...](https://jobs.cisco.com/job/Austin-Security-Researcher-
TX-73301/258307300/).

If you're interested please send me an email with your resume:
shivapd@cisco.com.

------
voberoi
NYC -- Harry's (www.harrys.com) is hiring full-stack engineers and data
engineers.

We're a high-growth company with a small engineering team (11 of us) across
our web platform and data engineering teams. We've grown our business
substantially over the course of two years, acquired our manufacturer, and are
now one of the only companies in the world that manufactures its own blades
and sells them directly to consumers.

We're hiring full-stack engineers on our platform engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/w5Eubk/Senior-Software-
Engineer](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/w5Eubk/Senior-Software-Engineer) Want
to build a massive e-commerce website and online retail operation? This is for
you.

We're hiring data engineers on our data engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Software-
Engineer...](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Data) Want to solve complex problems by building out infrastructure and
products that intelligently use lots of data? This is for you.

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time

Fetch is a small team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re well funded and growing quickly. We’re looking for experienced and
deeply talented people who want to solve real world problems.

Front End Developer (React / Backbone) -
[http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn](http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn)

Robot Perception Engineer (lasers / vision) -
[http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY](http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz](http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz)

Robot Navigation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA](http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA)

Robot Application Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI](http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI)

Our stack: Ubuntu/ROS/C/C++/Python/JavaScript

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're poised for
significant growth. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC (onsite)
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Full Stack, Front-End, Sales, and Marketing roles
here: [http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd
love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire
for people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company based in San Francisco.

\- We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today,
we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals - Burley, ID - Full Time or Local-ish* contractor - Full Stack
Ruby on Rails developer - $50-75K -
[http://www.redoxchem.com/](http://www.redoxchem.com/)

Redox is a very fast growing fertilizer company with some amazing products
that help reduce fertilizer needs by over 99% and even get better utilization
of the product.

Software Engineer - We are looking for an amazing software engineer to put
together some advanced software for a custom inventory management and tracking
project we have coming up. We are in the process of completely revamping the
entire digital infrastructure here and need your enterprising mind. Our
current stack is Heroku, RoR, Postgres, ReactJS, RSpec, etc. iOS development
experience is also a big plus.

Benefits include: health, dental, vision and life insurance. There is also
401K matching. MacBook Pro to your specs. Awesome work environment. Relatively
inexpensive to live in south-central Burley.

So, if you are interested in working in small town America - Burley, ID,
contact us - we would love to chat: it@redoxchem.com.

*local-ish = you can get to Burley on a regular basis.

------
prakashk
TransUnion | Boca Raton, FL | ON-SITE | Big Data Developers

We develop algorithms to perform data fusion and data analysis in very large
scale distributed environment using high performance clusters. We create the
infrastructure/tools to enable management and efficient processing of large
amounts of data.

If you like to create solutions to minimize business risks and tackle complex
real-world challenges by leveraging very large scale data, come join us.

We are looking for talented developers at various levels.

    
    
        • Relational Database Systems, Data Modeling, ETL 
        • Sound knowledge of SQL 
        • Strong Experience developing on Linux/Unix platform
        • Experience in C/C++
        • Scripting experience in Perl, Python, Ruby or Shell
        • Solid computer science fundamentals (particularly algorithms and data structures)
        • Strong analytical skills and out of the box thinking
        • Experience in Big Data Solutions/ Distributed Data Processing is a plus
        • Computer Science (equivalent degree) preferred or comparable years of experience
    

Contact kspoone@transunion.com with your cover letter/resume.

------
divideby0
Spantree Technology Group, LLC | Senior Software Engineer and/or Devops
Specialist | Chicago, IL; Grand Rapids, MI | Onsite; Remote | Full-Time |
Citizen | Elasticsearch, Groovy, Docker, Mesos/Marathon, Drools/Optaplanner,
Angular/Backbone/React, D3.js, Clojure/ClojureScript, Grails, Spring Boot,
Puppet, Spark, Kafka

Spantree Technology Group is looking for a new member to join our existing US-
based team members in Grand Rapids or Chicago. We'd also be interested in a
remote team member (preferably based in the Midwest or East Coast US)
depending on expertise.

\---

Hello, we’re Spantree, a rapidly growing boutique software engineering
consultancy headquartered in West Loop of Chicago. We’re looking for a
brilliant and personable engineer to join our team. Our clients range from
small and scrappy startups to large banks and insurance companies. While we
have a pretty broad technical focus, a key element to most of the stuff we do
is building tools to help people make better decisions.

Our technical role on projects varies a bit depending on the customer, so
we’re hiring organically for generalists that can be flexible up and down the
stack. Though if you have deep expertise in some of the technologies listed
above (esp Elasticsearch or Docker/Mesos), we can teach you the rest on an as-
needed basis.

We offer competitive compensation, relatively flexible work schedules,
health/vision/dental, 401K matching and the usual tech company perks (a
copious amount of catered lunches in our Chicago offices, etc).

To find out more about who we are, please feel free to visit our website at
[http://www.spantree.net](http://www.spantree.net) and reach out via
jobs@spantree.net.

------
tga
Amsterdam, The Netherlands, onsite, full time, visa possible

AgriPlace is currently looking for a Lead Developer to further provide a
robust and scalable solution to farmers worldwide. We use Django, ReactJS and
PostgreSQL on Linux servers.

AgriPlace is changing the way farm level data is collected, managed and shared
in agricultural supply chains. The long-term objective is to become the
leading IT platform for farm data exchange and compliance.

You offer:

* Experience in developing web applications using JavaScript and Python

* Experience in leading development teams

* Enthusiasm for lean methodologies, detailed focus and quality work within deadlines

* A can-do attitude and team spirit

* Strong communication skills, bridging IT and business

* Fluency in English and preferably Dutch

Bonus points:

* Experience with developing applications for mobile devices (Cordova, Android, iOS).

* Experience in food supply chains / farmer applications / data collection

We offer:

* A challenging job that incentivizes you to stretch your capabilities

* Flexible and result oriented atmosphere with an emphasis on personal responsibility

* Compensation commensurate with your experience

* Full time position, between 40 and 32 hrs.

* Long term commitment is intended, starting with a 1 year contract

* Office in a vibrant and historical part of Amsterdam

Say hello at info@agriplace.com and let's have a talk.

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience \- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content
using Elasticsearch and NLP \- Create awesome visualization tools around
complex and highly diverse datasets \- Analyze everything from tweets to press
releases to discover new marketing strategies

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
oshoma
DIVE Networks | Toronto, ON | Full Time | [LOCAL] or [REMOTE] | Software
Engineer & UX Designer

DIVE visualizes brand data for marketers. Think "24/7 news channel for brands"
\-- like Bloomberg News, but for marketers instead of stock traders.

We are hiring a User Experience designer and Software Engineer. These are
full-time positions in a small, scrappy team of expert peers. The design role
is local, in our Toronto office. For software development we do both local and
remote.

Our v1 product launched at CES 2015 and has great customer traction. The team
is a truly decent bunch of human beings. The founders have all had successful
startup exits. We're founder-funded. You'd be joining at a time when we're
just taking on our first round of outside investment and scaling up like crazy
to meet customer demand.

Things that make this opportunity unique:

* We visualize complex data in simple, "glanceable" formats. Form factors range from large touch-sensitive screens and digital TV's to mobile devices and desktops. Huge design and implementation challenge. * Our platform ingests data from many different sources. We have great data partnerships with Google and other leading platform companies. * The tech stack is Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Ubuntu, and embedded hardware * We have a gong which we ring to celebrate all the things that need celebrating

Check out the job descriptions to learn more. UX Designer:
[http://bit.ly/1LppU6Q](http://bit.ly/1LppU6Q) SW Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/1H7ik1P](http://bit.ly/1H7ik1P) [http://dive-
networks.com](http://dive-networks.com)

------
programmernews3
A whole bunch of open source corps are hiring:

[https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/](https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/)
[http://www.canonical.com/careers](http://www.canonical.com/careers)
[http://jobs.redhat.com/](http://jobs.redhat.com/)

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - Full-time -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a few job
postings:

Data Scientist: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, Tableau, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the
job done. We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white
boards, and a great team of smart and fun coworkers. We are one of Charlotte
Business Journal's 2014 Best Places to Work.

Come join us! Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
ventesjobs
Software Engineer - Python Django

VENTES - Singapore

Join a highly motivated team of software engineers and PhD data scientists to
build an exciting new product.

We offer very competitive salaries commensurate with experience, uniquely
attractive stock options, and an excellent working environment in Singapore
Central Business District.

\- You are disproportionately motivated by the thought of launching an
innovative product

\- You like to work with a wide array of technology (services, front-end, data
mining)

\- You like to work without a map or guide.

\- You’d rather be thrown into the deep end and solve complex technology
problems for yourself rather than have your hand held

\- You truly care about the business results of what you build, not just the
elegance of the technology you build

\- You adapt to change well, and aren’t particularly phased by course changes

\- You are open and honest You have a positive and optimistic personality.
Setbacks motivate you to work harder

\- You are confident in your technical abilities

\- You are passionate about your craft

Must Have

\- A good understanding of Computer Science fundamentals, including object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm design, problem solving and
complexity analysis.

\- Proficiency in Python, Django and one other modern language

\- Experience with PostgreSQL, or another RDBMS

Desirable Experience

\- Big data technology such as Hadoop, Spark

\- Cloud computing and highly scalable systems.

Send us an email at jobs@ventes.io !

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington), NC (RDU) | ONSITE (with a few
exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.
[http://www.distilnetworks.com/](http://www.distilnetworks.com/)

Distil Networks is a rapidly growing company that allows our customers to stop
bad bots from scraping content off their websites, along with reducing fraud,
spam and security issues arising from automated traffic. We have a global
network and actively block traffic based on our bot / human signatures. Our
customers love us. Our investors love us.

We're Hiring:

\- Senior Lua Developer - Dive into the guts of NGINX to build the next gen of
our bot blocking system.

\- Senior Solutions Architect / Solutions Engineer - The nitty-gritty work of
getting customers hooked into our network and happy with the performance.

\- QA Automation Engineer - Automate all the things!

\- Front End Engineer - Change the face of what our customers see.

\- Senior C/C++ Platform Engineer - Make the bot blocking guts fast.

\- Senior Javascript Engineer - We need deep, framework-less, JavaScript
experience to build fast bot-fingerprinting systems on the frontend.

\- Ruby/Rails Developer - Our customer facing systems are Ruby/Rails and we
need more help.

\- DevOps Engineer - We run a vast global network and East/West coast
engineering teams that need support.

We're also hiring sales and marketing.

I'm a data scientist at the company and I'm having a great time working there.
If you want more information or want me to push your resume into our hiring
stack, contact me: william dot cox at distil networks dot com.

~~~
Akkuma
I just wanted to publically thank William and let others know he is one of the
few people I emailed on Hacker News who actually got back to me with a reply.

------
akislevitz
Lab49 (www.lab49.com) New York City OR Washington, DC ONSITE – we do offer
relocation assistance

Looking for server-side engineers to work on next generation financial
systems. We build applications that push the envelope when it comes to
throughput, latency and resiliency.

· We are building distributed systems that deal with actor-based concurrency,
reactive programming, distributed in-memory data grids, an messaging that goes
beyond plain JMS; we fully expect to participate in shaping the future of
financial technology stacks

· These days the majority of our server-side projects are JVM-based, but you
can still find anything from Node.js to niche financial vendor packages; we’ve
done everything from C++ to Python in the past and from CEP stacks to tick
databases

· The ideal candidate will hit the ground running with the typical Java or
Scala JVM ecosystem stack (spring and its subprojects, guice, guava, maven,
hibernate, jetty, etc)

· We know that the technology landscape changes every few years, and we expect
to retool continuously

· We have a track record for picking up other technologies along the whole
development stack, including front-end and other non-JVM ecosystems

· In most cases, we get to work with our clients in iterative, project-based
engagements, where self-organizing and focused teams move quickly to build
innovative solutions for the client.

In addition to server-side, we are looking for senior Web UI developers. If
you come from a strong OOP background, have an engineering mindset (we are not
hacking things together or building algorithms in isolation—we build real
systems, and we treat software as a craft), and are passionate about
delivering quality code, we want to hear from you.

\- Alexandra alexandra.kislevitz@lab49.com

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology, Inc. -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java with Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but
Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the
works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and consolidate
platforms into best of breed. The Reston office is located right next to the
Silver Line metro station.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

~~~
sahil_videology
I just found out that we are also hiring in our office in Austin, TX.

------
akislevitz
Lab49 (www.lab49.com) New York City OR Washington, DC ONSITE – we do offer
relocation assistance

Looking for server-side engineers to work on next generation financial
systems. We build applications that push the envelope when it comes to
throughput, latency and resiliency.

· We are building distributed systems that deal with actor-based concurrency,
reactive programming, distributed in-memory data grids, an messaging that goes
beyond plain JMS; we fully expect to participate in shaping the future of
financial technology stacks

· These days the majority of our server-side projects are JVM-based, but you
can still find anything from Node.js to niche financial vendor packages; we’ve
done everything from C++ to Python in the past and from CEP stacks to tick
databases

· The ideal candidate will hit the ground running with the typical Java or
Scala JVM ecosystem stack (spring and its subprojects, guice, guava, maven,
hibernate, jetty, etc)

· We know that the technology landscape changes every few years, and we expect
to retool continuously

· We have a track record for picking up other technologies along the whole
development stack, including front-end and other non-JVM ecosystems

· In most cases, we get to work with our clients in iterative, project-based
engagements, where self-organizing and focused teams move quickly to build
innovative solutions for the client.

In addition to server-side, we are looking for senior Web UI developers. If
you come from a strong OOP background, have an engineering mindset (we are not
hacking things together or building algorithms in isolation—we build real
systems, and we treat software as a craft), and are passionate about
delivering quality code, we want to hear from you.

\- Alexandra

alexandra.kislevitz@lab49.com

------
david_p
Linkurious is hiring in Paris! We are a 5 people startup (4 engineers) looking
for a full-stack JavaScript developer to work with us on the future of network
visualization tools. ONSITE only, VISA welcome.

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Sigma.js, Neo4j, ElasticSearch

details: [http://linkurio.us/jobs/](http://linkurio.us/jobs/)

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 26 cities across the country and continue
to expand each month. We built an API that allows Postmates to power delivery
for any company, which has led to partnerships with Starbucks, Chipotle,
McDonalds, and more.

I'm happy to answer any questions at brady@postmates.com

------
evaneykelen
Europe - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just 11 people), we love remote working but we also like
to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery) but
we're sure we'll become a polyglot platform and are eying Elixir. We value
simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done. You will
have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements:

\- You love Ruby, Elixir or both; \- Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed,
object-oriented language (e.g. Ruby, Python); \- Several years experience with
a modern web framework such as Rails or Django.

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

------
ryan12345
Full time React Front End Engineer wanted! Lake Forest, CA USA or REMOTE -
Saddleback Church - [http://www.saddleback.com](http://www.saddleback.com)

Saddleback Church is writing the next generation of church management software
to manage our 14 campuses. The software is responsible for managing church
members, small groups, ministries, events and various other aspects of the
church.

We currently have a team of three and we operate as a mini-startup inside the
church. The product is a single page application (SPA) and we are using React,
Flux and ES6. We move very fast and innovation is encouraged. We are looking
for someone that has deep Javascript experience and can help us push the
codebase forward. There are plenty of opportunities to also get your hands
dirty with Docker and the back end part of our system.

We prefer candidates that align with the vision and values of Saddleback
Church.

Our stack: Linux, Postgres, Docker, .NET 5.0 (vNext), React.

Email rmeyer at saddleback dot com for more details or to submit a resume.

Thanks!

------
danoprey
Hyper (Hyperledger) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time | Backend

Hyper are the creators of Hyperledger, the decentralised ledger platform
without a cryptocurrency. We're primarily working with banks and other
financial institutions to take a pragmatic approach to applying this to real
world problems, such as clearing and settlement.

Our code is open source and written in Elixir (on Erlang / OTP):
[https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger-
server](https://github.com/hyperledger/hyperledger-server)

Looking for:

5+ years industry experience Knowledge of Elixir/Erlang Proven deployments of
distributed systems Excellent knowledge of database management, both
relational and key-value Proven experience of automating operations Working
understanding of cryptography and key management

You would be employee number 1. More info:
[http://hyperledger.com/about.html#jobs](http://hyperledger.com/about.html#jobs)

My direct email: do [at] hyperledger

------
hijinks
Site Reliability Engineer | Urthecast | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.urthecast.com/](https://www.urthecast.com/)

I am the head of DevOps at Urthecast. We are looking to build out our SRE and
DevOps team pretty quickly. If working for a space company seems like a great
job then take a look. We are looking to map the world and provide close to
real time imagery from space to governments, business and consumers. Take a
look below for the job description.

Must Haves

Linux / CentOS / config management experience / nginx / php-fpm / monitoring
experience

Activities

Manage platform services to support high-volume mission and business critical
applications

Effectively handle multiple customer impacting issues on UrtheCast websites

Act as lead on complex site incidents and drive issues to restoration

Drive proactive efforts to prevent site incidents from occurring

Independently build tools and test major features and capabilities, as well as
work jointly with other team members on complex features and complex site
issues

Provide technical leadership and do hands-on scripting, tooling, automation
for continuous builds, integration, and site restoration

Work with architecture, engineering, and operations teams to develop
innovative solutions to attain high availability scalability and reliability

Apply technical & domain expertise to solving day-to-day challenges

Learn more at

[http://urthecast.theresumator.com/apply/UcgBjY](http://urthecast.theresumator.com/apply/UcgBjY)

You can always email me at mzupan (at) urthecast.com

------
BinaryResult
Disco Melee | Mebane, NC | Onsite or remote | Hiring Frontend & Backend
Developers

Disco Melee was founded by a group of gamers who were frustrated with Twitch's
lack of social features and decided to reinvent the concept of social
streaming, basically we are "making gaming social again".

We are seeking backend and frontend developers to build our web stack. We are
moving fast, adding significant features every week to our product, currently
in closed beta.

Here is a link to the job description
([https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GvnrSCUbYgbY9XdFs_DUx-0Q...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GvnrSCUbYgbY9XdFs_DUx-0QZG2bIYT8Mbr0zdpTeew/edit))

To submit your resume for consideration please email
cfitzgerald@discomelee.com.

[http://discomelee.com/](http://discomelee.com/)

[http://closedbeta.discomelee.com/#landing](http://closedbeta.discomelee.com/#landing)

------
RKlophaus
Senior Software Engineer at FiveStreet.com (a division of Move, Inc. / News
Corp.)

Alexandria, VA / Northern Virginia / Washington, DC - Full Time - ONSITE

Are you a risk-averse engineer who yearns for a startup experience?

We are a recently acquired startup who has carved out an "intrapreneurial"
working environment in our parent company. We have the autonomy, flexibility,
and learning opportunities of a startup, but with the stability and budget of
a large company.

Our team runs FiveStreet.com
([http://www.fivestreet.com](http://www.fivestreet.com)) and related micro-
services within Move, Inc. We grew our active userbase by over 10x last year
because we still act like a startup. We're on track to achieve this same level
of growth in 2015.

If you join our 5-person team, you will gain experience in every part of
planning, building, and operating a high-volume Rails app. Heroku, Twilio, and
machine-learning experience a plus.

If you're intrigued, email rusty -at- fivestreet.com

------
binwiederhier
Senior PHP Developer [1] - London/Reading, UK - Full time - Direct hire / no
contractors

We are seeking a Senior PHP Developer with strong PHP, JavaScript and Bash
background for our top-flight development team.

Datto specialises in backup and disaster recovery solutions, and we are a
leader in our field. The dev team at Datto is a highly collaborative
organisation consisting of engineers with the highest levels of technical
depth, programming skill, and a passion for quality.

Requirements \- PHP (5+ years) with strong OO programming skills, Composer
know-how is a plus \- Strong Linux skills (command line, scripting,
administration) \- Good understanding of CSS/HTML/JS/jQuery \- Working
knowledge of backup, databases (MySQL) and file systems \- An understanding of
design patterns

“I love working as a developer at Datto; I already have a lot of
responsibilities and I get to work on new and exciting projects. I really
enjoy working with so many great people, and unlike other companies I've
worked at, developers are treated with respect.

Datto has this awesome you-can-do-it company culture. We are moving incredibly
fast and things change daily -- which is very exciting! No matter the
workload, we always manage to have lots of fun on the way -- be it in nerf gun
battles or forced-fun activities such as jelly-offs or beer pong competitions
[2].” - P. Heckel

Apply through the website or contact Sharon Lambourne directly
(slambourne@datto.com).

[1] [http://datto.com/career/senior-php-developer-reading-
uk/](http://datto.com/career/senior-php-developer-reading-uk/) [2]
[https://twitter.com/DattoEMEA/status/604235174872780801](https://twitter.com/DattoEMEA/status/604235174872780801)

------
dreamlines
Dreamlines, Hamburg, Germany, Full Time, On-Site

Dreamlines is a fast growing e-commerce company selling cruises online.
Headquartered in the heart of Hamburg, we now have about 350 employees across
our offices in Germany, France, Brazil, Australia and the Netherlands.

We're growing our development team of currently 15 developers and looking for
PHP BACKEND DEVELOPERS. You'll be working on object oriented PHP Projects,
mostly but not exclusively with Symfony 2. Other technologies in our stack
include MySQL, Doctrine, Docker, ElasticSearch, AWS and HHVM. Our team is very
international, so English is required and we offer German language classes.

If you're interested in finding out more or want to apply, contact Jana from
HR: jana.dudler@dreamlines.de

P.S.: We're also looking for PHP Frontend Developers and ASP.NET developers!
See our Jobs Page for more info: [https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-
karriere](https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-karriere)

------
voxy_dale
Voxy ([http://www.voxy.com](http://www.voxy.com)) - Manhattan, NY

Voxy is an adaptive learning platform focused on teaching English as a second
language. We've just entered a growth phase as our product takes off in Brazil
and Mexico. We have a small tech team that needs to grow rapidly, and whoever
we hire next can have a real impact on our engineering culture.

We practice XP and real Agile, and have a very respect driven, peer based
culture. Our team believes in real engineering, not programming. Stack wise we
use Python/Django, Backbone, PostrgesSQL and MongoDB and have native iOS and
Adroid apps.

We have 2 senior engineering positions open at the moment. We believe in
T-shaped generalists so if you're a Python engineer that'd like to learn what
mobile development is all about, or the other way around, we'd love to hear
from you.

More details at [http://grnh.se/c7qald](http://grnh.se/c7qald)

~~~
beatriztqueiroz
I heard about Voxy here:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/shamahyder/2014/09/08/15-tech-
co...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/shamahyder/2014/09/08/15-tech-companies-
taking-nyc-by-storm/) Very cool opportunity!

------
mansilladev
Runscope | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Full-time

Data Systems Engineer

Runscope is looking for a Data Systems Engineer to plan, build, and scale data
analysis platforms.

We love the cloud! We run on AWS, build & consume APIs, and are built to
scale. We’re looking for someone who knows the ins and outs of highly
available services and zero-downtime data systems. We collect A LOT of data.
As the founding member of our Data Team, you'll have the freedom to architect
and build services to help us make better products powered by data. Making
this data available to our customers in real-time will require you to set up
robust systems that can power demanding analytics and search requirements.

Requirements

* Strong software development skills in Python, Go, Scala or a similar language.

* Experience designing, building, monitoring, or scaling data processing pipelines.

* Experience with some or all of the following tools: AWS Kinesis/EMR/Redshift, Apache Spark, InfluxDB, HBase, HDFS, ElasticSearch, Solr, Vertica, PostgreSQL

Bonus

* Expert level knowledge of HTTP. Can recite passages of RFC 2616. Knows the RFC numbers for the ones that replaced 2616.

* Experience or interest in using machine learning to solve developer problems.

* Experience building developer tools, either internally or as a product (or open source).

\---

Job listing:
[https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope/e55d042e-0ee3-4e99...](https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope/e55d042e-0ee3-4e99-8335-e8467dfb6a6b)

More positions and additional info about our team:
[https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope](https://www.runscope.com/work_at_runscope)

------
bherrup
Optoro - DC is Hiring!

Looking for full-time senior engineers in DC or remote:

* Senior Mobile Applications Developer - Android -[http://grnh.se/rx7jd3](http://grnh.se/rx7jd3)

* Senior Mobile Applications Developer - iOS - [http://grnh.se/jl1v47](http://grnh.se/jl1v47)

* Senior Front End Developer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/optoro/jobs/70110?gh_jid=70110](https://boards.greenhouse.io/optoro/jobs/70110?gh_jid=70110)

* QA Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/optoro/jobs/56885?gh_jid=56885](https://boards.greenhouse.io/optoro/jobs/56885?gh_jid=56885)

For other non-tech openings:
[http://optoro.com/careers](http://optoro.com/careers)

We're an awesome company that tries to crush it daily!

------
katyatcarezone
\-- Who we need

CareZone is hiring experienced devs for: backend (Rails preferred), Android,
iOS, and testing in software development.

\-- Where we want you

We’d love to welcome you to our Seattle office (Cap Hill) or SF office
(Mission) – otherwise, strong candidates can be remote employees.

\-- Great stuff we can offer you!

1) Feel-good warm fuzzies

We’re on a mission to help folks manage their medications and health. We
receive very kind user reviews, such as:

[http://imgur.com/a8JGFZd](http://imgur.com/a8JGFZd)

(Screen shot is from our app store reviews channel in Slack, totally un-
edited)

2) Exciting prospects

We’re in growth mode. Yet we’re still small enough that newcomers can be
impactful. We’ve figured out how to help people, and we’ve luckily figured out
how to make money.

3) Technology

Backend team uses rails and constantly seeks to try new js libraries and gems.
We care about having nice git commits, rebase instead of putting merge commits
on master, follow a style guide (but have made plenty of changes to it as we
see fit), and generally have what we think is a really nice culture around
coding, QA'ing, deploying, etc.

Our iOS and Android teams are similarly tuned.

4) Benefits

We're well-funded – so we can offer great benefits that let you focus on
making great products. We’re family-first, and flexible with hours and
location. You figure out what makes you productive.

\-- Apply

Email whatever you think makes you qualified to katy@carezone.com

\-- More info

All positions: [https://carezone.com/jobs](https://carezone.com/jobs)

------
darango
DigitalOcean
-[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/-](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/-)
New York or Remote

We’re a fast-growing New York based cloud provider that puts developers first.
Our goal is to create a frictionless experience that enables developers to
deploy faster and scale more easily. We’re committed to building a product
that is not only used by millions of developers around the world, but loved by
them, too.

We are looking for SWE (both back end and front end), SREs, Platform
Engineers, Linux Systems Administrators, Technical Writers, Technical
Operations folks and management/directors to lead these teams!

To apply to any of our roles; please peruse our careers website site and/or
drop a line to us at recruiting@digitalocean.com with a link to your profile.

~~~
microcolonel
You've made the link unclickable by putting that hyphen right after it, might
want to add a space.

Cheers.

~~~
autotravis
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/)

------
jasontan
Sift Science (YCS11) is Hiring Machine Learning Experts San Francisco, Full-
time, [https://siftscience.com](https://siftscience.com)

Sift Science uses real-time machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a
problem that cost U.S. merchants > $12B last year with 70% being a result of
organized crime. We are currently seeking ML engineers to join our team to
work on our diverse and exponentially growing dataset to employ large-scale,
online machine learning and model millions of unique features. Sift is a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) or ping us at
jobs@siftscience.com for more information :)

------
danbmil99
San Francisco

hiQ Labs is using data science to disrupt HR. Recently funded; customers
include Facebook, Box.com, Pfizer, Nestle, Gap and more.

We are seeking a big data guru -- someone who can help us grow from handling
merely biggish data to truly massive data collection and processing. Presently
our infrastructure is built around MongoDB, but we are well aware of its
limitations and anticipate moving to something such as Postgres and/or
Cassandra/Hadoop. Our ideal candidate has 4+ years of experience in the real
world dealing with terabytes of data, distributed file systems, map/reduce
style processing, and building systems that remain robust to component failure
and network issues. Experience with MongoDB and AWS a big plus.

dev.jobs@hiqlabs.com

[http://www.hiqlabs.com/jobs](http://www.hiqlabs.com/jobs)

------
noamsml
Square is hiring payments engineers!

[http://j.mp/square-payments](http://j.mp/square-payments)

The payments team enables Square to move money. From developing infrastructure
to working with external partners, we find the best ways to move money across
different networks and countries in a way that is cost-effective, available,
scalable, secure, and forward-looking.

As a software engineer on the Payments team, you will be responsible for
designing, building, and maintaining the Payments Platform services and
infrastructure that move money for Square. You will be deeply involved in the
technical details of building highly available and reliable services, while
also working with product teams to enable Square to rapidly build new
capabilities for our merchants and buyers all over the world.

~~~
jawspeak
I work here and it is pretty awesome. :-D

------
ianlevesque
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Native Mobile
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a talented Native Mobile Developer to join our
distributed Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team. We
currently support native apps for iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Windows Phone,
with other devices of all sizes and shapes still to come. Ideally you’re
already proficient with several mobile platforms, but if you’re rock solid in
one and willing to learn others, we’d love to talk with you.

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info or email jobs@di.fm
to apply.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django (Python), front end web, iOS, and
Android developers plus UX designers, a Director of Business Development and a
Resource Manager across our offices. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 5yr old, 90 person agency based in London, UK with offices in Bristol,
UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype, a
number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
swaraj
Expect Labs - San Francisco, CA - Full Time Software Engineer - Onsite

I am an engineer at Expect Labs, where we're building a platform for adding
voice interfaces to any app, device, or website; think of it as the ability to
add Siri-like functionality to any domain. We're working on tough machine
learning, natural language processing, and information retrieval problems. We
are looking for both backend or machine learning engineers (python,
Elasticsearch, node) to power our API and frontend engineers to help us build
real applications (Angular, Coffeescript, iOS, & Android) powered by our API.

Check out our jobs page here:
[https://expectlabs.com/jobs](https://expectlabs.com/jobs)

Please reach out if you have any questions: swaraj@expectlabs.com

------
nmacias
San Francisco

IGN is hiring in many departments, but here are a few that might particularly
interest the HN reader. Shipped in 1996, we're not a startup, but _most_ of
that code is gone now, and we're keeping things interesting with work spanning
desktop (ign.com), mobile web, iOS, Android, and consoles (Xbox One & PS4
native apps).

I'd never thought of it as a value before joining 4 years ago, but there's a
lot of happiness derived from a strong common ground (e.g. a passion for games
& entertainment) that's not directly related to roles across the company.

Good hunting.

Lead Software Engineer [https://social.icims.com/job/Lead-Software-Engineer-
Job-US-C...](https://social.icims.com/job/Lead-Software-Engineer-Job-US-CA-
San-Francisco-12037725.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=376844)

Product Manager - Video [https://social.icims.com/job/Product-Manager-Video-
Job-US-CA...](https://social.icims.com/job/Product-Manager-Video-Job-US-CA-
San-Francisco-12024298.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=376844)

Product Manager - Advertising/Monetization
[https://social.icims.com/job/Advertising-Product-Manager-
Job...](https://social.icims.com/job/Advertising-Product-Manager-Job-US-CA-
San-Francisco-12024293.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=376844)

Frontend Software Engineer [https://social.icims.com/job/Front-End-Software-
Engineer-Job...](https://social.icims.com/job/Front-End-Software-Engineer-Job-
US-CA-San-Francisco-12024287.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=376844)

Infrastructure Engineer [https://social.icims.com/job/Infrastructure-Engineer-
Job-US-...](https://social.icims.com/job/Infrastructure-Engineer-Job-US-CA-
San-Francisco-12024292.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=376844)

------
kdamica
Uber - San Francisco, CA - [http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m](http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m)

We have numerous open positions in engineering, product, and data science.

Come help us solve hard problems! You also get free Uber credit!

Feel free to email me for more info: <my hn username>@uber.com

------
prophetjohn
Full-time | Senior Software Engineer | PolicyGenius | Brooklyn, New York (NYC)

We're PolicyGenius and we're building an online education and shopping
platform for insurance. We're looking for a full-time senior software engineer
to help us build out our Rails and React architecture.

If you interested, you should email me at josh@policygenius.com. I'm the VP of
Engineering here, so also feel free to just shoot me a message with any
questions.

Further details:

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

\+ You like Ruby and React. You're a minimalist and a pragmatist who likes to
write clean code.

\+ You have designed, deployed and scaled real-world Rails apps.

\+ You consider testing to be an integral part of your coding workflow.

\+ You follow best practices (testing, continuous integration, refactoring,
consistent code standards).

PERKS

\+ Salary range: $100 - $140k

\+ Great benefits (we’re an insurance startup after all).

\+ Ground-floor member of a startup team.

------
artatfamous
Amsterdam & SF | Full Time | On site | Famo.us WebGL Creative Engineer &&
UX/UI Designer

www.famo.us/jobs Open source JS framework building a team in Europe: Watch a
short video here: [https://youtu.be/NqDMFANQ1v8](https://youtu.be/NqDMFANQ1v8)

Glimpse into our SF office: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-
us-the-startu...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-us-the-
startu...). Amsterdam office: [https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-
amsterdam/](https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-amsterdam/)

Feel free any questions: art (@) famo.us

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com is looking for a full-stack developer with the grit to hack on
Ruby/Rails at scale.

The Webstores Developer at Bonanza will expand and improve our Bonanza
Webstores platform, which launched last year and is a green field of
opportunity. Innate interest in e-commerce is recommended, because our
philosophy is that developers are most productive when they are given projects
that best combine their talents & interests.

Our challenges range up and down the stack, in a variety of technologies. If
you like working at scale, to make improvements in the lives of entrepreneurs,
there's plenty for us to get done together.

[http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/9](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs/9)
jobs@bonanza.com

~~~
barakathecat
Looks great. Are remote positions available?

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
jurre
Blendle | Utrecht, the Netherlands |
Operations/Backend/Frontend/iOS/Android/Business

One year ago we launched our pay-per-article startup Blendle in the
Netherlands. The goal: put all newspapers and magazines in the country behind
one (quite sexy) paywall, and make it so easy to use that young people start
paying for journalism again.

Right now we're focusing on scaling internationally. We use Ruby, Node.js,
Redis, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Sinatra, Clojure, React and more
Ruby. We're playing with Go, Elixir and Spark amongst others.

If you're interested feel free to reach me at jurre[at]blendle[dot]com.

Job postings (in Dutch):
[https://blendle.homerun.hr](https://blendle.homerun.hr)

~~~
tarblog
Please only post once per thread.

~~~
jurre
Did I post twice here? Apologies!

------
thisjody
Radius is a fast-growing, venture-backed startup in the heart of San
Francisco. We're Hiring!

Lead Front-End Software Engineer - Radius Connect:
[https://goo.gl/yBIcKJ](https://goo.gl/yBIcKJ)

Senior Python Engineer: [https://goo.gl/5cNrEX](https://goo.gl/5cNrEX)

Data Software Engineer: [https://goo.gl/S1rk7q](https://goo.gl/S1rk7q)

Integrations Engineer (Mid-Senior):
[https://goo.gl/8w2GyQ](https://goo.gl/8w2GyQ)

Senior Front-End Software Engineer:
[https://goo.gl/mXzJ8s](https://goo.gl/mXzJ8s)

------
esfourteen
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Backend Rails
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a Senior Backend Rails Developer for a full-time
position in the Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team. We need
a well-rounded developer with at least 5 years experience. The ideal candidate
will be able to manage their own time and regularly produce quality code
(read: working from home isn't for everyone).

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info on how to apply

------
joshuakarjala
Dixie | Copenhagen, Berlin, London | Technical co-founder

Every business needs a back office, yet no business owner enjoys doing
bookkeeping, accounting, payroll or the like. Most people end up either taking
away precious time from their business and their loved ones, or simply
outsource these tasks out of sight, thus losing the benefits of knowing what's
going on in their company.

With Dixie we want to challenge the way the back office works. By taking care
of the tedious tasks and providing actionable insights - not just numbers -
Dixie’s goal is to help everyone do what they love and their business be
successful.

 _So what kind of product will I be building?_

Dixie is a tech company, tackling a real life problem. At the core of our
product is a personal advisor who assists business owners with their
administrative tasks and provides them with valuable insights.

Your job is to craft an elegant and easy to use interface between business
owners and our advisor team. Focus is on providing a day to day overview of
how a business is doing, ignoring all the noise. Advisors communicate with the
business owners by submitting them actionable tasks and answering ad-hoc
questions.

Behind the scenes your job is to evaluate and glue together the best existing
tools into a unified platform. On top of this we will build the automation
that allows our advisory team to focus on their client relationships and not
menial tasks.

_Requirements_

    
    
       - You are passionate about entrepreneurship and technology - and maybe even back office ;)
       - You are passionate about and have strong experience with modern frontend & backend technologies
       - You have previous experience as a CTO or lead developer in a startup environment
       - You are confident that you can build and lead an amazing team
       - You have experience running agile(ish) / lean product development
       - Willing to relocate to Copenhagen, London or Berlin
    

Please apply @
[https://dixie.workable.com/jobs/62065](https://dixie.workable.com/jobs/62065)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs | [http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com) | Mountain
View, CA

Tubular analyzes the engagement of 290+ million viewers and track 1 billion
videos across 30+ platforms including YouTube, Facebook, Vine, Instagram, AOL,
and Yahoo. Our data empowers Video Teams to refine their video content
strategies.

Right now we're looking for:

    
    
      * Front Engineering: AngularjS, CoffeeScript
      * Production Engineering (DevOps):  Python, AWS, SaltStack
      * Backend Engineering: GoLang, Python
    

We're also building out a team in Toronto, Canada - same skills as above.

Interested: Contact david@tubularlabs.com or submit online (mention HackerNews
for priority consideration)

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Front-end Engineer
        - Senior UX/UI Designer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
dzlobin
The New York Times - New York, NY -
[http://developers.nytimes.com/careers](http://developers.nytimes.com/careers)

Mobile (iOS + Android), Backend, and Frontend Engineers.

The New York Times is hiring multiple roles across multiple teams.

At The New York Times, your code will drive one of the world’s finest news
organizations. You might work with our unique data sources, refining and
expanding APIs. Or on our CMS, used by the most respected journalists in the
world. You might build NYTimes.com or our mobile apps. You could be writing
JavaScript, PHP, Java, Objective–C, Python, Ruby, Go or Scala.

iOS engineers, feel free to reach out to me directly at danny dot zlobinsky at
nytimes dot com

------
trhaynes
Duo Security is hiring in Ann Arbor, San Mateo, and London. We just raised
$30M to build/market/sell the next generation of access security. Work with
smart and fun people at a fast-growing company.

Engineering (Ann Arbor, MI or San Mateo, CA)

\- Product Designer, SaaS Scaling Engineer, Senior Windows Software Engineer,
Sr. Front End Software Engineer

Product (Ann Arbor, MI or San Mateo, CA)

\- Senior/Principal Product Marketing Manager

Duo Labs (Anywhere)

\- Director of R&D, R&D Software Engineer, Security Researcher, Senior
Security Researcher

Marketing (Ann Arbor, MI)

\- Creative Producer, Web Designer/Developer

Plus many more positions in sales and customer success.

Full job board (scroll down): [http://grnh.se/bqvst2](http://grnh.se/bqvst2)

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA -
ONSITE

Engineering @ Iterable

We're a nimble startup of 8 people (5 engineers) building the growth engine
for consumer Internet businesses. Our mission is to build a must-have
messaging platform for modern marketers or growth hackers to engage with their
users. Customers that rely us for messaging include Yelp, BetterDoctor and
MemeBox.

We previously worked at Twitter/Google, and we noticed that every one of these
high growth companies would rebuild the same tools and abstractions internally
to drive growth. They'd organize some people into a growth team, build
software to orchestrate email, push, and prompt messaging, and run
experiments.

We've built that ourselves to make those abstractions available to everyone.

There are a lot of interesting challenges in engineering the software - here
are a few!

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Build integrations with leading messaging platforms: Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, Line
      - Built our content recommendation service
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

I'd also really pinpoint our culture. We're all friends and have fun at work.
(I know everyone says that, but that social culture is something we missed at
larger companies/startups, so it's something we focus on having at Iterable)
Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th & Market in San Francisco. If
this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email me:
andrew at iterable.com

------
thoughtpalette
Chicago, IL. [http://vokal.io](http://vokal.io)

Backend Engineer - Python || GO Developer

Frontend Web Engineer - HTML, LESS, Javascript, Angular, Grunt

[http://www.vokal.io/careers](http://www.vokal.io/careers)

Vokal is an industry-leading digital experience agency specializing in mobile
application development, responsive website development, user experience
design, and branding in an interconnected world. We are redefining the
expectations of what value mobile can create through our success in enterprise
mobility management, digital development, and mobile experience design
innovation.

------
mbesto
Charlotte, NC

Java Developer @ ProctoFree

[https://angel.co/proctorfree/jobs/68112-java-
developer](https://angel.co/proctorfree/jobs/68112-java-developer)

We are seeking an ambitious Java developer to fill out our world class team.
You’ll be working alongside some of the best developers in the Charlotte area
focusing on challenging and interesting tech revolutionizing the ed tech
environment.

About you:

\- You enjoy tinkering with new technologies that can gain a competitive edge

\- Have strong Java development chops (2+ years)

Our Stack

\- Java, Spring, Spring MVC

\- Hibernate/MySQL/PostgreSQL

\- HTML/CSS/jQuery on the frontend

\- Trello, Jenkins, Git, Ansible, Linux

\- AWS infrastructure

Apply on AngelList or contact me directly at mikeb@proctorfree DOT com

------
chiamonkey
Indigenous Software | Software Developer | San Diego, CA | Remote; Onsite |
Full-Time; Contract | Node.js, AngularJS, MongoDB, full-stack developers
preferred

Indigenous is building a single platform for content, customer (relationship
management), commerce and digital marketing management for small businesses
and non-profits. We’re looking for polyglot, full-stack developers already
adept in Node.js, Angular and MongoDB. All skill levels, all engagement types.
If you’ve done something amazing with the technologies above or something
related, send portfolio, CV and comp. needs to chris@indigenous.io. Remote
cool.

------
devspade
Litmus ([http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com))

At Litmus we build best-in-class tools to help email marketers. We're trusted
by over 100,000 email marketers all around the world and have partnerships
with industry leaders including MailChimp, Campaign Monitor, Experian and
more.

We’re bootstrapped, profitable and proud. You’ll be working with our team of
developers building cool stuff, with amazing people.

We're looking for Ruby and .NET developers who are either local to the Boston
area or remote.

[https://litmus.com/careers](https://litmus.com/careers)

------
mattyohe
WillowTree | Charlottesville, VA | ONSITE | iOS/Android/Web (React++)/UX

Client services company that has been in business since 2008. We're about 80+
developers and UXers all under one roof in beautiful Charlottesville,
Virginia. We are constantly shipping mobile apps/sites for myriad business,
big and small. Tons of freedom to deliver exciting products.

Find out more here:
[http://www.willowtreeapps.com/careers](http://www.willowtreeapps.com/careers)
Or shoot me an email with questions. I'm on the iOS team - matt.yohe @
willowtreeapps dot com

------
hdinh
Place Place - New York, NY - Software Engineer - Full Time

Place Pixel is making location data easily searchable. Our mission is simple:
Allow everything online that have location data to be available via search.

We’re looking for Mid to Senior Level Engineers. If you know location data or
have worked with maps before that is a huge plus. We are a Clojure /
ClojureScript / Python shop. We’re small and looking to grow with strong
engineers. Compensation will be salary plus meaningful equity. As an early
engineer you'll be shaping this company.

If you're interested please send me an email with your resume:
hung@placepixel.com

------
lovely204
Red Badger- London- Full Time

Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with strong Ruby/
Node.js. React.js would be a bonus.

[http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/](http://red-
badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/)

We build beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like
Fortnum & Mason and Sky.

We are lean, agile and like to do things properly.

Sound interesting? Send us your CV, Stackoverflow profile, Github, code,
portfolio and anything else you think we might be interested in to jobs@red-
badger.com. \-----

------
joshuakarjala
Founders | Copenhagen, Berlin, London | Technical co-founder

Founders is a startup studio based in Copenhagen, Denmark. We partner with
exceptional people and provide capital, expertise and talent flow to turn
ideas into great businesses. We are in it with you 100 percent and we get our
hands dirty, just like we expect you to do.

 _About the opportunity_

As a co-founder in residence your objective is to turn an idea into a company,
working with us through the steps of the Founders Creation Process. You will
work on one of our early stage ideas together with us. We expect you to act as
a founder from day one and show that you have what it takes to build and lead
a team in order to create a successful company. As part of Founders you will
have access to a team of people who do nothing else than building companies
and products.

 _Your profile_

The typical technical co-founder is an accomplished developer who is already a
passionate entrepreneur or has an extraordinary track record leading projects
during her / his career. We value your experience and previous
accomplishments, but most of all we value your attitude. As a co-founder you
are expected to be able run and grow a company. You will have access to
Founders’ resources, but you are responsible for building a great team, a
great product and doing what it takes to win in the market.

_Requirements_

    
    
      - Drive, passion and curiosity
      - You feel at your best contributing production quality code every week
      - Track record of delivering polished features based on operational and customer feedback
      - The ability to fight for your opinions while remaining open to feedback
      - A track record of getting shit done
      - You know how to build a team and create a good product development culture
      - The stamina to work hard and go through tough times
      - An analytical and data driven approach to decisions
      - You love getting your hands dirty
    

_Bonus points_

    
    
      - Previous entrepreneurial experience
      - You already know your first hire
    

Please apply @
[https://founders.workable.com/jobs/23077](https://founders.workable.com/jobs/23077)

------
peawee
[REMOTE] SpiderOak, JavaScript UI Engineer

We're building our next-generation products making full use of HTML5
technologies. If you've experience with Node and React and are excited about
crafting amazing user interfaces, we'd love to hear from you!

We're a global team of engineers, with 8 years experience building world-class
privacy technologies with recommendations by no less than Edward Snowden.

See more at [https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-front-end-
develope...](https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-front-end-developer) .

------
wnissen
Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory - Livermore, Calif. (on-site, most
require ability to get a security clearance)

Currently transitioning from MPI at massive (10^6 core) scale to MPI + ? Help
us define the next generation of concurrency; will it be OpenMP, CUDA, Xeon
Phi, nobody knows. We have developers working on everything from C/C++ physics
simulator applications to research in computational techniques.

[https://careers.llnl.gov/](https://careers.llnl.gov/)

[Speaking only for myself, and am not an official representative of LLNL.]

------
mgod
Splitwise ([https://www.splitwise.com](https://www.splitwise.com)) is hiring
software engineers in Providence, RI Full-time. Remote not OK. Will support
visa transfers. No internships available. Too many couples, roommates, and
friends fight about money. Splitwise makes beautiful apps that make it
effortless to share costs. We're passionate about supporting our users,
building a world-class product, and solving interesting social problems
through technology and design. We're a super-small team backed by leading
investors in Boston, New York, and Silicon Valley. For all positions we're
offering 75K-120K and .5-2% equity in Splitwise. All Positions
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs)): Full-stack
engineer: You love building things in any language: Rails, Backbone.js, HTML5,
Objective-C, Java, and more
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack))
Back-end engineer: You write code that’s a joy to read, and want to help scale
a service with millions of transactions per month
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend))
Please direct resumes to jobs@splitwise.com. We're looking forward to meeting
you!

~~~
icebraining
In the future, please using ON-SITE instead of "Remote not OK".

------
agrothberg
Butterfly Network | New York City or Guilford, CT | Software Engineer

We're a team of world-class scientists and engineers working to build the next
generation of low-cost, ultraportable medical imaging devices to really change
how medicine works. We need you to help us make the software as awesome as the
hardware, and build an integrated system that will bring laboratory-grade
medical imaging to everyone.

Learn more at:
[https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities](https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities)

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell) We're looking for
multiple software and DevOps engineers. If interested, contact
careers@wingspan.com.

Wingspan Technology is a small, family friendly software company headquartered
in Blue Bell, PA. The Wingspan engineering team is responsible for
architecture, implementation, and maintenance of the company’s enterprise
software products that target highly regulated industries, primarily life
sciences. Current projects span the whole software lifecycle, from maintenance
of industry-leading solutions to the development of new, unannounced products;
some are on-premise and some SaaS.

Our engineering team has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new
projects we’re using Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres, with an emphasis on
functional programming techniques where appropriate. Internally we use
Atlassian tools for defect tracking, continuous integration, and code reviews.
Engineers involved in tier 3 support typically work with older technologies,
but are able to see how real customers use their work. New engineers typically
rotate through a series of projects over time. These might include building
new UI features in Javascript, writing database migration scripts, or tier 3
support for a SaaS application, depending on the candidate’s interest and
experience. Project selection is based around the current needs of our
customers, and offers many opportunities to take ownership of projects that
have real value to the company.

------
savvyHQ
Savvy is hiring in San Francisco: Head of Engineering -
[https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/67189-head-of-
engineering](https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/67189-head-of-engineering)

Savvy ([http://savvy.is](http://savvy.is)) is changing the way the world
learns by enabling anyone with expertise to teach. We believe there are more
teachers in the world than are actually teaching, and we want to empower more
people to learn from each other.

We are looking for a passionate, full-stack web developer to lead engineering
at Savvy. This role requires technical chops as well as leadership. We're a
small, focused, and ambitious team, so you’ll be working on everything from
creating smart & scalable infrastructure to beautiful UI.

Savvy is in the startup sweet spot. There are just a few of us, we've secured
our seed funding, and we're ready to go. You will be making decisions that
impact the way the business and our culture grow. We're a learning company, so
we encourage people to push themselves and learn new skills as part of their
work. We'll also connect you with a professional mentor outside the company,
and give every employee an annual stipend to spend learning anything they
want. We provide good benefits (health, vision, dental) and a great office in
the Mission. Also, fairly often, one of the founders cooks lunch for the team.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | ON-SITE | Software Engineer | 100 - 130

At Pixlee, we look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks.
Our proposition is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive and
grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

Relevant skills: Javascript, PostgreSQL, Mobile Web, Backbone.js, Scala, Play
Framework, Ruby on Rails, Marionnette.js

Contact dennis@pixleeteam.com with your resume.

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 2.5 million vacation homes in 100,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. ---About You---
You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative solutions
to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it to make
the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for yourself and
you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and inspire you to
play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full Stack Engineers
to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will have the
freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical direction of
the site. ---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP,
Python, Ruby, Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong
knowledge of big data, database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience
with NoSQL and/or RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code *
Experience working with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with
XML, JSON, and REST * Experience working with queueing systems such as
RabbitMQ and Beanstalk * [https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation - Amsterdam, London, Stockholm, Bangalore

DevOps lead

Akvo seeks a senior DevOps engineer with leadership experience to initially
lead our small Infrastructure team and later expand this to include live
support team members. The role will have a mixture of hands-on work to
maintain and expand our growing technology infrastructure as well as
leadership and management of our infrastructure needs over the coming years.
Our projects are all open source and currently rely on various infrastructure
types and open source technologies including hosted Linux VM clusters, cloud
computing services like Google App Engine and Amazon Web Services as well as
both relational databases and distributed datastores. The Akvo developer team
has tech hubs in London, Amsterdam, Stockholm, Helsinki and Bangalore with a
further distributed presence. For strong candidates REMOTE work is possible.

Akvo develops open-source software which we run as a service, which is used
mainly in international development across Central America, Africa, Asia and
the Pacific. We build data collection, mashup, management, visualisation and
publishing tools. We work with thousands of NGOs, many UN organisations and
countries. Our tools get used in everything from disaster response to
environmental preservation.

Full descriptions here: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

------
jmarge
[REMOTE] | Full Stack Developer / Architect | www.generationready.com

National education consulting firm with a small, remote development team
working in the Ed Tech market.

\- Stack includes Laravel, Backbone.js and PHP

We're looking for a lead developer / architect to contribute to the code-base
and mentor a small team.

For the full job description or to apply go to -
[http://www.generationready.com/careers/lead-software-
develop...](http://www.generationready.com/careers/lead-software-developer-
architect/)

------
ncbk12
COLUMBUS, OHIO – Full Stack Engineer w/Ruby on Rails Focus

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is a web application for attorneys to prepare, manage and file bankruptcy
cases online. We are seeking a Ruby on Rails / Angular.js developer to join
the team in Columbus, Ohio. This is an opportunity to be an early employee at
a rising legal tech startup, take on a lot of responsibly and play a
substantial role in the future of the company. We make sure that our early
team members are well compensated in equity, salary, benefits and quality of
work.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgresql, Javascript, Coffeescript, Angular.js

Our ideal candidate will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Extensive experience in developing web applications
      • Dedication to creating quality, maintainable code
      • Compassion for the end user and an eye for design
      • Ability to work with a team of developers and designers
      • Experience developing REST APIs to serve web clients
      • A firm grasp on object oriented analysis and design
      • Passion for discovering new ways to solve problems
    

For more information:
[http://nextchapterbk.com/jobs/](http://nextchapterbk.com/jobs/)

TO APPLY: Please tell us your story and share with us why you want to be part
of the NextChapter Team. Email jobs(at)nextchapterbk(dot)com. Thanks!

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
rishy
Any chances for a J-1 Visa?

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineers | 70-120k +equity

Knack ([http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com)) is a database PaaS that makes
it easy for anyone to build online database apps. We're growing rapidly and
looking for software (node/mongo/solr) engineers/developers and front-end
(html/backbone/socket.io) designers/coders.

We're focused on building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We don’t compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can
more than compete if you’re looking to sink you teeth in and make a
difference:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

------
liuhenry
Tilt (YC W12) - Front End Engineer (Tilt/Open) - San Francisco - Onsite, Full-
Time

Tilt/Open builds powerful tools to drive the world’s largest pre-order and
crowdfunding projects. We’ve powered some of the most successful and well-
known launches, working with companies like Lily, Soylent, Lytro, Navdy, Eero,
Plastc, and many more.

We are a small “startup within a startup” team which grew from an experimental
side project at Tilt, and many of us have backgrounds as former founders.
We’re able to move extremely quickly, while also enjoying the benefits and
support of the larger engineering organization and Tilt technology and brand.

We've migrated some of our user flows to a React + Flux stack and are looking
for experienced front-end developers to help take this to the next level and
own a few of the key experiences. Currently, our primary focus is around the
admin dashboard and embeddable checkout flows. We’re looking for team members
who pair strong technical skills with an innate desire to work closely with
customers to drive the product forward. Beyond our own areas of expertise, we
take great pride in being well-rounded, full-stack developers (which sometimes
encompasses non-technical parts of the “stack”).

Please apply at
[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p).

------
escapecharacter
Occipital | San Francisco or Boulder | Computer Vision Engineer

Interested in working with mobile devices for large scale SLAM?

Occipital is a small company looking for more 3D Computer Vision Developers. A
lot of our work consists of following the latest developments in computer
vision research, and then optimizing them so they run snappily on a mobile
device, and then pushing them out to customers with a very quick turnaround.

Last year, we launched Structure Sensor, the first depth sensor for mobile
([http://structure.io,
http://kck.st/16BkwuO](http://structure.io, http://kck.st/16BkwuO)).

However, fundamentally Occipital is a software company
([http://occipital.com/about](http://occipital.com/about)), and we dedicate a
lot of efforts on research in mobile computer vision software. We’ve already
released early prototypes of real-time object scanning, indoor mapping and
augmented reality demos, but we want to push the boundaries of computer vision
much further and enable practical 3D vision on mobile devices.

Additionally, we are interested in people who are passionate about creating
applications that exist in the real 3D environment around us, including
Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality, and are comfortable in exploiting the
latest advances in Computer Vision. We regularly accept internships.

Please email dustin@occipital.com

------
agentcooper
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam

Booking.com B.V., part of the Priceline Group (Nasdaq: PCLN), owns and
operates Booking.com™, the world leader in booking accommodations online. Each
day, over 850,000 room nights are reserved on Booking.com. The Booking.com
website and apps attract visitors from both the leisure and business sectors
worldwide.

Established in 1996, Booking.com B.V. guarantees the best prices for any type
of property, from small, family-run bed and breakfasts to executive apartments
and five-star luxury suites. Independent accommodations are also specifically
a focus of Villas.com, a sister site recently launched by Booking.com. Truly
international, Booking.com is available in more than 40 languages, and offers
over 660,360 properties in 212 countries.

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers (JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, A/B testing) -
[http://grnh.se/v2g0qh](http://grnh.se/v2g0qh)

\- Perl developers (Perl, MySQL, Memcached, Hadoop, Apache, NGINX) -
[http://grnh.se/h58nmy](http://grnh.se/h58nmy)

There is lots of other positions
[http://grnh.se/y3bfed](http://grnh.se/y3bfed) and INTERNS are also welcome!

~~~
vruizext
Is Booking considering remote candidates?

~~~
agentcooper
Yes, but not for developer positions.

------
sangwen
Smarking (YC W15) San Francisco, CA Full-time on-site

\- DevOps engineer \- Front-end engineer - Angular+D3

Smarking - By combining big data, analytics, and transportation logistics, the
Smarking team is helping property owners, municipalities, airports and parking
management companies access predictive analytics and real-time tracking to
optimize revenue and staffing, saving hundreds of millions of dollars every
year.

Email directly to CEO, Wen Sang, at wen.sang@smarking.net

Video:
[http://smarking.net/videos/smarkingvid.mp4](http://smarking.net/videos/smarkingvid.mp4)
Website:[http://www.smarking.net/](http://www.smarking.net/)
Team:[http://www.smarking.net/about.html](http://www.smarking.net/about.html)
Media: WSJ [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/05/13/smarking-
rais...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/05/13/smarking-
raises-3-million-to-help-parking-providers-fill-every-space/) TechCrunch
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/31/smarking-drives-big-data-
to...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/31/smarking-drives-big-data-to-parking-
industry/)

------
amyboyd
City Pantry | Senior frontend developer, mid-level full-stack developer,
junior developer | London, UK or remote (close timezone preferred) | Full-time
| Symfony2, PHP, AngularJS, MongoDB, Puppet, Gearman

City Pantry are hiring more developers to help move City Pantry from being an
operations-powered business to being a tech-powered business, and to shorten
the time from idea to execution. Some of the challenges the tech team have
recently worked on include: writing algorithms to generate menus for companies
based on their preferences; tightly integrating communication between our
suppliers, our customers and ourselves via automated SMS messages and emails;
and building an API to be the foundation of the company going forward.

Requirements for senior dev: AngularJS, unit testing, backend experience
preferred.

Requirements for mid/junior devs: Symfony2, unit testing.

What is on offer:

* Flexible working times and location - you do have to be within a 3-hour difference with the UK. * Work on open source code -- check out our GitHub profile at [https://github.com/CityPantry[1]](https://github.com/CityPantry\[1\]) * Allowance to buy a workstation. * Annual education allowance. * Central London main office location, with regular team lunches and a company bookshelf (recent purchases include books on A/B testing and machine learning).

Email amy@citypantry.com with your CV, and any links or code samples you think
would be helpful

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring backend, frontend, devops, mobile, and test engineers who are
looking to work at an exciting early stage startup (20 people) that has grown
very quickly over the last 6 months and is about to go through a ton more
growth over the next year. We're very generous with salary and equity because
we have a high bar for hiring
([https://amplitude.com/team](https://amplitude.com/team)).

Amplitude is in the mobile app analytics space, and we're bringing the next
level of analytics to app developers out there. Instead of just showing people
numbers about their app, we're helping them find real insights and take action
based on those findings. Check out our blog
([http://blog.amplitude.com/](http://blog.amplitude.com/)) to learn more about
how we think about analytics.

We don't hire for specific skills since we believe any good engineer will pick
them up, but some of the technologies we use include: Python, AngularJS, Java,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Amazon S3. We spend a lot of time thinking about
distributed systems for data processing and querying as well as the user
interaction/experience of dealing with a very complex and powerful analytics
product. If any of this sounds interesting to you, check out our careers page
([https://amplitude.com/careers](https://amplitude.com/careers)).

Apply to: careers@amplitude.com

~~~
alishiu
We're also looking for a full-time, onsite Content Writer to join the
Amplitude team. We strive to create high-quality, interesting content, that
often times appeals to the Hacker News audience. We're going to start writing
more data-driven posts that discuss interesting trends around mobile app
usage, so if you love digging into data to find and tell interesting stories,
definitely get in touch! See
[https://amplitude.com/careers](https://amplitude.com/careers) for more info.

------
leonardaustin
Ravelin is a new type of fraud company. We are pragmatic in our approach to
solving the crime of fraud, which means using bleeding edge technologies
coupled with tried and proven methods. We are looking for smart people who
have or are willing to learn new skills (machine learning, neural networks,
python, golang, cloud automation etc) and are capable of working autonomously,
yet are friendly and respectful enough to work in a small team.

As a founding employee, you will be invited to have opinions about direction
and product. Your background is unimportant, we care about where you want to
go, not where you've been. CV and your github/whatever profiles to
jobs@ravelin.com

\---------------------------------------------------------

    
    
      LONDON - FULLTIME - ONSITE
      Backend Software Engineer
      Go, Python, Micro-Services

[https://ravelin.com/jobs/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://ravelin.com/jobs/senior-backend-engineer/)

\---------------------------------------------------------

    
    
      LONDON - FULLTIME - ONSITE
      Senior Frontend Engineer
      Javascript, HTML, CSS

[https://ravelin.com/jobs/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://ravelin.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer/)

\---------------------------------------------------------

------
thdevon
West Hollywood, CA (or Remote) - Talenthouse,
[http://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate](http://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate)

At Talenthouse, we're building a platform that is home to the world's most
creative people; Musicians, Film Makers, DJs, Fashion designers, Painters,
Digital artists, Photographers, and more.

We want to help artists grow, find new audiences, and make money by doing what
they love.

Our platform is a social network for creatives where they can connect, get
inspired, and also collaborate with brands who want to engage with the
artistic community.

We are on a journey to build the largest platform of our kind. Our bar for
quality is high, and we take pride in our work (both user facing and behind
the scenes).

Primary Stack: jQuery/ReactJS/Angular/Less; Scala/Play2.0, PostgreSQL;
Mac/Linux friendly

We are looking for a senior frontend engineer to help us build an amazing user
experience for our platform's users. In this role you would be working with
our existing frontend technology stack - jQuery/ReactJS/Less on our public
site, AngularJS/Less on our admin site - to build new features in
collaboration with our backend engineers.

Perks: Flexible vacation and sick days; Health/Dental/Vision; Quiet, spacious,
comfortable working environment; Free coffee and snacks; Flexible work hours,
remote-working friendly; 401K and Stock options; 15 paid vacation days

To apply, email jobs@talenthouse.com

------
iceddante
Skubana New York . On Site . Full Time . VISA

We are a small, nimble and driven team of developers on the precipice of
shaking up the e-Commerce space with a cloud system that supports e-Commerce
sellers.

Skubana is looking for a DevOps Engineer with solid knowledge of MySQL
administration to help grow our DevOps team. You will be tasked with the
responsibility of making ongoing improvements to our infrastructure and
deployment process as well as keeping the daily operations running smoothly
and without interruption.

Our infrastructure is hosted on Ubuntu 14.04 servers on an Amazon AWS VPC. We
used Jenkins for build and deployment, and Ansible for orchestration of
deployment tasks. Our application is Java 8 on Tomcat Application Server using
MySQL as our database.

An ideal candidate is an experienced Linux systems administrator with
knowledge of Debian/Ubuntu and some exposure to configuration management
tooling (such as Ansible, Puppet, Chef, etc..) They should also be able to
configure and administrate MySQL Server and know how to diagnose performance
bottlenecks and help tune/optimize queries or tables for performance. Bonus
points for having experience with Java and programming Java web applications.

Get in on the ground floor of an amazing opportunity. The freedom to innovate,
be self-led, teach and learn are never in greater abundance than they are
right now in our Soho office.

[VISA] devops@skubana.com [http://www.skubana.com](http://www.skubana.com)

------
yonasb
StackShare - Lead Engineer - San Francisco Bay Area - $70-120K, 1-3% equity

Ruby/Rails/Postgres/JS/HAML:
[http://stackshare.io/careers#stack](http://stackshare.io/careers#stack)

StackShare lets you see all the best software tools and who’s using them.
We’re building LinkedIn for the $150B B2B software industry, starting with dev
tools. We growing 25% MoM - with startups like Instacart, Coursera, Stack
Exchange, Docker, Firebase, and Twilio using our site to share the software
they use and connect with developers. We’re the only site that lets companies
share and discuss their entire software stack from their programming
languages, to their cloud infrastructure, all the way up to their CRM. Our
vision is to fundamentally change the way that everyone discovers and decides
on software for work. We’re revenue positive (quickly approaching
profitability) and we have an awesome group of angel investors including the
creator of the Heroku Add-Ons Marketplace and Airbnb’s 1st Employee.

We’re looking to bring on our 1st full-time engineer. You’ll work alongside
me, the founder/product lead, and two part-time team members. You’ll influence
every aspect of the product from ideation to execution. You’ll have access to
the latest and greatest tools, many of which aren’t in GA. You’ll be able to
make your own daily schedule and work wherever you’re most comfortable 4/5
days of the week. Email me at yonas@stackshare.io, I’d love to hear from you!
Bonus points if you include a link to your StackShare profile :)

------
jjolis
Verbling | San Francisco | Engineering (Node.js, React, iOS)

Full listings at
[https://www.verbling.com/jobs](https://www.verbling.com/jobs) (summary below)

Verbling (Y Combinator) is helping the world learn foreign languages.

FULL-STACK JAVASCRIPT GENERALIST

Javascript is crucial to Verbling. We use Node.js on the backend and a
Backbone/React-based framework on the front-end. Looking for someone who's
excited about getting their hands dirty in all part of the stack.

Requirements: Experience in Node.js; front-end JS development, preferably in a
framework like Backbone, Angular, etc. Bonus: interest in spoken languages,
open-source contributions, experience in NoSQL; MongoDB, Couch, redis, or
similar; React.

iOS ENGINEER

We’re looking for someone who is not only well versed in iOS development, but
also has a strong understanding of good UX and isn’t afraid to get their hands
dirty in backend code.

Requirements: Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining native iOS
applications in both the App Store and Enterprise Distribution; Deep knowledge
of Objective-C, Cocoa, and Xcode; Experience collaborating on software
projects and working in a team environment; i18n experience; Strong debugging
skills; Knowledge of algorithms and data structures Bonus: Open-source
contributions; Experience in Android development. VISA ok

DEVOPS Part-time contractor. See our jobs page above.

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Sr Backend Software Developers located in Boston, MA
- Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions. We operate
in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In these
development roles, you'll be working to build out new products and services to
expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals with solid
fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is important - but
also looking for those who have skills to build scalable systems in higher
level languages. Interest / experience in internet security and/or building
high capacity backend systems is a huge plus as well. For more info, please
see the posting here (note, the posting only mentions Portsmouth, but we're
looking for roles in Boston and Maidstone as well):

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
soft...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-software-
engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP) Any questions you can email me at
lancen.lachance at globalsign.com

------
junkafarian
Lystable - [http://www.lystable.com](http://www.lystable.com)

London, UK - onsite - full time

Lystable is building a design-focussed SaaS platform for companies to manage
their external network. We've just closed a round of funding that marks Peter
Thiel's first seed investment outside of the US
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/27/lystable-
seed/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/27/lystable-seed/)) and are looking to
expand the engineering team.

We're currently a team of 6 with backgrounds including Google, M&C Saatchi,
Salesforce, onefinestay and Huddle.

Engineering-wise we're using Python 3 & Flask to expose a RESTful API and
currently building a standalone clientside application using ES6 and React.

More details on openings at
[https://angel.co/lystable/jobs](https://angel.co/lystable/jobs) but most
urgently we're looking for a mid-senior Frontend engineer to take ownership of
the clientside app and a DevOps engineer to help design and build our
infrastructure on top of AWS.

If the above sounds interesting, drop us a line through AngelList or ping me
an email (fergus at)

Must be eligible to work in the UK and personally have the skills described
above (eg. not be a recruiter).

Cheers

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME|
Software Engineering, technical lead, data science, sales and marketing

Slice is building one of the most powerful e-commerce data sets in the world
from email receipts. We're challenging assumptions and transforming businesses
along the way, and we’re just getting started.

Slice was founded by Stanford GSB professors and entrepreneurs who have built,
sold, and taken multiple companies public. Last year Slice was acquired by
Japan's largest internet company, Rakuten. As a result, we offer the best of
both words: a start-up mentality with the backing of an established global
company. We are a curious, creative team of people who love to solve
fascinating, challenging problems. We foster a culture of learning and thrive
on continuous improvement through teamwork to build better products and a
better company. We are growing rapidly and hiring world-class software
engineers, data scientists, data analysts, sales directors, sales, and
marketing communications managers.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com](http://careers.slice.com)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Please send resumes/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and mention the
HN Who's Hiring thread when applying! Thank you!!

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Sr Backend Software Developers located in Boston, MA
- Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK - ONSITE

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions. We operate
in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In these
development roles, you'll be working to build out new products and services to
expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals with solid
fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is important - but
also looking for those who have skills to build scalable systems in higher
level languages. Interest / experience in internet security and/or building
high capacity backend systems is a huge plus as well. For more info, please
see the posting here (note, the posting only mentions Portsmouth, but we're
looking for roles in Boston and Maidstone as well):

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
soft...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-software-
engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP) Any questions you can email me at
lancen.lachance at globalsign.com

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced iOS, Android, frontend, or fullstack web engineers. We're always
open to good DevOps, backend, and data engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 29 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can apply at
[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs) if you're
interested!

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting things done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior DevOps Engineers to help us grow our infrastructure, 
        build new tools and automation, provide expert advice on 
        building robust systems at large scale, and work with cutting 
        edge technologies like Docker and Kafka.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
tsheffels
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Senior web or mobile software engineer/adventurer/do-gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented senior level developers who want to generalize
across the stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web
(Python, Django, CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (Knockout/Angular)
platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
mjohn
Plentific | London, UK | Backend & DevOps

We are a small startup, based near Old Street in London, aiming to bring
innovation to the home buying process. Beyond property listings we offer tools
for financial decision-making and listings for professionals that home buyers
might need, such as surveyors, mortgage brokers and architects.

We are growing and have some exciting projects coming up. We are about to
launch a partnership with Zoopla and we are also working on a project with
LendInvest, the world's largest peer-to-peer platform for real estate
mortages.

We are looking for backend & devops developers who are comfortable with:

    
    
        - Python (we are using Django)
    
        - Postgres, ideally with some exposure to Postgis
    
        - Elasticsearch
    
        - AWS
    
        - Bonus points for experience with Python data libraries such as NumPy, Pandas & scikit-learn.
    

For devops, we have experimented with Ansible & Docker, but haven't settled on
anything yet.

Get in touch even if you don't have experience in everything listed above,
ultimately we are looking for good developers who are interested in learning
and having a big impact in a small team.

If you are interested, please email jobs@plentific.com with your CV or have a
look around [https://plentific.com/jobs](https://plentific.com/jobs).

------
rskinner
Signpost - Onsite Fulltime (NYC & Denver)

A very exciting update this month!!! We’re excited to announce the close of
our Series C round ($20.5MM). It will continue to spread online, but here are
some highlights of the initial coverage -

    
    
         Calacanis.com - http://goo.gl/U5FBNi     
         Forbes - http://goo.gl/qJ02BD
         TechCrunch - http://goo.gl/4VXI2v
    

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Open Positions:

    
    
         Business Development Manager (NYC) - http://grnh.se/tsn0e7
         
         Director/VP of Finance (NYC) - http://grnh.se/qoe71s
    
         Head of Talent Acquisition (NYC) - http://grnh.se/5uxqhj
    
         Helpdesk Technician (DEN) - http://grnh.se/3jqbm2
    
         Sales Enablement Specialist (NYC) - http://grnh.se/iej61a
    
         Senior Product Manager (NYC) - http://grnh.se/6qx5he
         
         Senior Software Engineer (NYC) - http://grnh.se/1odlt3
         
         Technical Account Manager, Payment Processing (DEN) - http://grnh.se/lkxur7

------
knowtheory
DocumentCloud | Data Engineer | Remote (we're in -0500 & -0400 UTC) | Full-
time

We're hiring a full-time remote dev to focus on our document/data analysis &
processing stack.

DocumentCloud is a collaborative tool for analyzing and publishing documents.
Journalists have used DocumentCloud in world-changing reporting from the first
publicly posted Snowden documents to the Ferguson Grand Jury documents.

We're opening our platform to the public because document analysis isn't just
a journalist's problem.

So, your focus with our tech lead (that's me) will be on our document
processing capabilities as we implement new ways to extract data from
documents, and tighten down the efficiency & scalability of our current tools.

DocumentCloud is a polyglot Rails/Backbone stack, with some processing
components written in Java & C++. We do what it takes to turn documents into
data, and you're guaranteed to learn a lot on the job!

We write FOSS code that's directly connected to the public good. (We're where
Backbone.js & Underscore.js came from & you can check out our other projects
here: [https://github.com/documentcloud](https://github.com/documentcloud))

Drop us a line at jobs@documentcloud.org

(This is a full-time remote job with excellent benefits & sane expectations of
work-life balance.)

------
La_Hammelmann
Smaato is hiring in Hamburg (Germany)

Smaato is the leading global mobile RTB ad exchange (SMX) helping mobile app
developers and publishers increase ad revenues worldwide.

We have several open positions:

Python Developer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/82714895-python-
de...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/82714895-python-developer-
f-m)

Senior JavaScript Developer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83156443-senior-
ja...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83156443-senior-javascript-
developer)

Data Engineer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83097577--
senior-b...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83097577--senior-big-
data-developer-f-m)

Java Developer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/82682998-senior-
ja...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/82682998-senior-java-
developer)

Senior Systems Engineer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83038702-senior-
sy...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/SmaatoInc/83038702-senior-systems-
engineer-f-m)

Check out our career page!
[https://www.smaato.com/jobs/hamburg/](https://www.smaato.com/jobs/hamburg/)

------
jayzalowitz
Simplyinsured is hiring a few good full stack engineers

We are looking for hackers and generalists that like using software to win.
Don’t hesitate to get in touch - we are built on Ruby on Rails, but we just
want you to be smart and get stuff done.

SimplyInsured is “Kayak for Health Insurance” - we are a 100% online platform
to buy small business health insurance. We are revolutionizing the $20B health
insurance brokerage market.

We have thousands of delighted customers, grow in double digits every month,
and are backed by YCombinator (W13) and some of silicon valley’s top
entrepreneurs and investors.

WHAT WE LOOK FOR

Demonstrated experience hacking elsewhere - code samples are best (share your
github, personal website, previous projects, etc.) Will do everything from
tweaking nginx on our servers, to building analytics and marketing solutions,
to designing entirely new insurance services Work hard - play hard, strong
desire to build product and win Technical background: a degree in CS, EE,
math, physics, molecular gastronomy, etc. Bonus points if you have worked at a
startup WHAT MAKES OUR TEAM GREAT

Strong desire to build, to sell, and to win People who want to fundamentally
transform the health insurance industry Self starters with a history of
building (and breaking) things High trust, achievement, and transparency
culture WHAT WE OFFER

Generous stock option packages Lunch and Dinner every day (along with healthy
snacks) Team-building activities like wine tastings and free (as in beer) beer
Health, Vision, Dental Insurance (duh!)

------
grovr
Software Engineers - On-Site, Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media

We're looking to hire multiple Software Engineers for roles which will be
mostly writing Javascript, both server side (Node.js) and client side. You do
not need any Javascript experience to apply (we've hired many people without
it) we find it easier to teach good engineers Javascript then to teach
Javascript developers good software engineering skills.

We're hiring developers for our Spark Enhance product:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/)

We work in an Agile environment with daily Scrums, Retrospectives and 2 week
sprints (though some teams have been experimenting with Kanban) and a real
focus on the Engineering department owning the Engineering processes which
means you get to spend your time writing code and have the autonomy to try
changes to the processes and see if they work.

We're looking for multiple engineers with a range of experience levels (from
recent grads to Senior Developers) so I can't specify specific salaries but I
think they tend to be higher than most other Cardiff companies.

If any of this sounds interesting then feel free to contact me at
mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions, CVs, github profiles etc.

Thanks - Matt

------
agotterer
Nomi - New York, NY / Atlanta, GA

Nomi helps businesses deliver the best possible in-store experience by
offering solutions for brick-and-mortar analytics. We provide comprehensive
enterprise-grade interior analytics and proximity marketing in a single
platform. Our customers use our platform to measure traffic, analyze shopper
behavior, and optimize the in-store experience. To date we've installed over
150,000 sensors, cameras, and beacons that collect over 6 billion data points
every month.

We believe building a strong engineering culture is the key to building a
great company and product. Part of that vision is working with the best tools,
many of which are open source. We consider ourselves language and framework
agnostic and strive to use the best tool for the job. Our core platform is
comprised of Python, Java, Ruby, Apache Storm, Hadoop, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Hbase, Tornado, Kafka, sinatra, redis, AWS, and ReactJS. Our team loves to
build, hack, and solve hard problems. You should as well.

We are hiring data engineers, algorithms engineers, data scientists, backend
developers, embedded systems engineers, and computer vision engineers. Visit
[http://nomi.workable.com/](http://nomi.workable.com/) for detailed job
descriptions and submission forms.

------
kayluhb
Vive.co - New York City. FULL TIME, ON SITE senior and mid-level RoR devs

VIVE, is the modern concierge for the today's woman. We offer unlimited
blowouts at NYC's top salons for a flat monthly fee ($99). We've competed at
Disrupt NYC and have been featured in Fortune, Bazaar, Elite Daily, Allure,
and more, and were also named as one of NYC's hottest startups by Business
Insider.

Vive is hiring for Full Time RoR mid to senior level positions. Our tech stack
is Ruby on Rails and we're planning on implementing new features in Node.js,
React.js, and React Native. We're looking for well rounded engineers who are
excited about what we're doing and want to join a great team of intelligent
people. At Vive, we have a passion for working and playing hard.

Our current initiatives are to build out an API for our iOS application as
well as build new features into our web app as we respond to feedback from our
beta testers.

We're looking for engineers who have

\- A love of test driven, agile development

\- Discipline and an understanding of the importance of writing clean,
maintainable code

\- An ability to work in a fast paced, results focused start up

\- A desire to jump between different emerging technologies

Apply at [http://careers.vive.co](http://careers.vive.co) or contact
engineering@vivestyle.com with your resume and some examples of your work.

------
Classy
Classy is hiring engineers in downtown San Diego, CA!

Classy is a fast-growing startup that is revolutionizing online fundraising –
finding money and supporters that no other solution or strategy can. As a VC
backed company with triple-digit revenue growth and customer retention that
beats the world’s top SaaS companies, our products are used by thousands of
Social Impact organizations. We’re doubling our Engineering team and looking
for engineers of all types. Our offices are located in the bustling Gaslamp
district of downtown San Diego. Everything is built on open source (Linux,
PHP, Laravel, MySQL, MongoDB) and cloud platforms. Come join us in doing what
you love to do, while making a dent in the world of philanthropy.

Apply here: Software Engineer:
[http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/63660](http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/63660)
QA Automation Engineer:
[http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/63664](http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/63664)
DevOps/Security Engineer:
[http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/60580](http://stayclassy.workable.com/jobs/60580)
We look forward to hearing from you!

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
maximize their profit while reducing their impact on the environment.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry. – I am
surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness and
mentorship. – I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of
climatology, agronomy, data science, and remote sensing. – I build large-scale
systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of satellite imagery. – I
am using 20% of my time to work on a brand new product within the company just
for the fun of it. – I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

Engineers of every kind.

Our positions are listed here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)
If you apply through that link you should get priority.

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) | Chicago | Full Stack Engineer

WHY WORK FOR US? Because the team is incredible. A-players on the tech,
design, and business side. Tons of talent without blustery egos or corporate
politics. Every day is a joy. Because we build a great product. Our design and
engineering is head and shoulders better than our competitors and we work with
the latest technologies. Because it’s the perfect time. We’ve got Fortune 500
clients, serious revenue, and investment, but we’re still small enough that we
want you to own substantial parts of the product, technical organization and
the business as a whole.

SKILLS

Expert with:

    
    
       - At least one backend language, ideally PHP or Python
       - At least one backend framework, ideally Django
    

Serious experience with:

    
    
       - JavaScript and at least one JS framework, ideally AngularJS
       - DevOps (automation tools, ideally AWS too)
       - Version control
       - Automated testing
    

Bonus points if you have:

    
    
       - Experience using and tuning ElasticSearch
       - Experience leading Agile/Scrum teams
    

Beyond the purely technical, any great candidate will have excellent
communication skills and dedication to personal growth, learning and teaching
others. Email me and tell me how you learn & get better at your craft.

Come work with me: john@knowledgehound.com

------
StuieK
Slant - San Francisco, CA - FULL TIME

Slant tells people what they should buy. Our vision is to own the consumer
experience for discovering products and deciding which one to purchase. We’re
currently a small team of three: two experienced developers and a “non-
technical” founder whose last job was building satellites for NASA. A major
revision to the current product is in the works, but you can see a live
version here: www.slant.co. Some info on our investors/advisors:
[https://angel.co/slant](https://angel.co/slant) Our tech Backbone-based
front-end, with improvements to allow it to run on both client- and server-
side, and as both a single- and multi- page app. RESTful backend written in
functional Coffeescript on Node.js, with a temporal postgres database that
allows for rewinding to a previous state. The codebase is written in
Coffeescript, Jade, and Stylus. Entertaining git history. Gratuitous use of
Monads.

We're a multidisciplinary team, so we'd love to hear from full-
stack/frontend/backend engineers as well as designers familiar with html/css.
We're optimizing more for hiring someone talented, rather than for a specific
role. If you’re interested in learning more, email me at stuart@slant.co

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems| DevOps Engineer | Remote (North America [us|ca|mx])

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems (KRS) is hiring for our DevOps Engineering team.
KickBack is looking for a technical leader with proficiencies in modern DevOps
tools like Chef, CI/CD (Bamboo), AWS, Terraform, Ruby, Python, and Networking.
KRS has a pretty complex application hosting environment so if you want to
cover a lot of technologies quickly, we might be a good fit. For example, one
day you might be working on an ELK Stack, the next Hadoop and the third-day
announcing new subnets over BGPv4/6 for a new BGP Anycast datacenter
deployment.

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 by Pat
Lewis that specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over
1000 US clients. We bootstrapped and we're now profitable. We're building a
nation-wide coalition loyalty program and already have thousands of clients
and thousands of locations on the program. Our clients include a half-dozen
Fortune 50 companies - one that is an anchor partner in our coalition loyalty
program. As the CTO, I need some help! You will be joining a medium sized team
of 13 developers which includes only one other DevOps Engineer. If you are
interested in this position my contact information is under my profile. You
are also welcome to peruse the job description at
[http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/)

Thank you.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Many open positions including Software Engineers, QA
Engineers, Directors of Engineering, Product Managers and more

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the the
world’s largest mobile games-only platform, helping developers grow their
audience, monetize, and make better data-driven decision. We’re profitable,
backed by Sequoia and have a ton of traction in our space, currently being
used by 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android Game Developers.

Our technology stack includes Scala, Python, AWS, Git, Kafka, multiple NoSQL
storage solutions, Jenkins, Puppet and more. Experience with our stack is a
bonus, but not required for all roles. And... you’d get to work in our new
office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

We're hiring Scala Developers, engineers for our Segmentation and ETL/Pipeline
teams, strong back-end developers on our Advertisers engineering team, as well
as QA. Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pipe.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
kim_Yuzu
Yuzu- [https://www.yuzu.com/](https://www.yuzu.com/) \- ONSITE in Mountain
View CA Mid/Sr/Lead Ruby Development role for Yuzu. Yuzu by Barnes & Noble
College is our new digital education platform/online ecosystem. Design and
develop SOA web API's that provide the foundation for our educational
software. TDD using RSpec. Built primarily in Ruby on Rails 4, our technical
stack also includes internal gems/engines, Mithril JS, Node, CoffeeScript,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, Memcached, Sidekiq, Rails API, Chef, and
AWS. No legacy to maintain and we have 2 JavaScript Developers who cover most
of the front end stuff.

We are leveraging our 30 years in the college textbook business with Barnes
and Nobles College Division who run over 700 college textbook stores in the US
(locally Santa Clara Univ, SJSU, also Harvard and Yale) reaching over 5
million students which is approx 25% of the college students in the US. We
also have a strong partnership with Pearson ( largest online publisher in the
world).

This is a full time role in Mountain View with competitive salaries, generous
vacation (18 days per year + sick + Holidays), matching 401k, work/life
balance, Flexible hours, daily catered lunches etc! We are nice people too!
Caltrain shuttle and pre-tax commuter programs will help get you to our
Mountain View office.
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?or...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=BNCOLLEGE&cws=41)
or email kmoritz@yuzu.com

~~~
kim_Yuzu
We Also have this open: DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer / Unix Sys Admin
Yuzu- [https://www.yuzu.com/](https://www.yuzu.com/) \- ONSITE in Mountain
View CA. This Engineer will be part of a team that is responsible for
continuous integration and continuous deployment of Yuzu’s back end cloud
applications and products. The engineer will manage servers, update Chef
recipes and cookbooks, create bash scripts, respond to tickets, configure
Jenkins, manage AWS resources, manage user accounts, configure and monitor
firewalls, etc. Ruby is a plus but not required.

Yuzu by Barnes & Noble College is our new digital education platform/online
ecosystem.

We are leveraging our 30 years in the college textbook business with Barnes
and Nobles College Division who run over 700 college textbook stores in the US
(locally Santa Clara Univ, SJSU, also Harvard and Yale) reaching over 5
million students which is approx 25% of the college students in the US. We
also have a strong partnership with Pearson ( largest online publisher in the
world).

This is a full time role in Mountain View with competitive salaries, generous
vacation (18 days per year + sick + Holidays), matching 401k, work/life
balance, Flexible hours, daily catered lunches etc! We are nice people too!
Caltrain shuttle and pre-tax commuter programs will help get you to our
Mountain View office. For details email jmorse@yuzu.com or apply here:
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=BNCOLLEGE&cws=41&rid=20776)

------
mooreds
Oracle Data Cloud | Westminster, CO | Engineers | Full Time | On Site Only

The company I work for is looking to hire engineering talent. Here are two job
descriptions in particular:

Software Developer:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000IOC&lang=en&sns_id=google)

Sr. Cloud Systems Engineer:
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000JHR&lang=en&sns_id=google)

A couple of notes (personal notes, not the corp speak in the job reqs): This
is on-site work in Westminster, about 25 min from Boulder and 30 min from
Denver. Lots of java running on AWS deployed via puppet, but python, node,
groovy, Angular and R are all used as appropriate.

However, the primary need is for someone who can help build back end systems
in java using tools like Kafka and Hive, or who can play a devops role a
largish AWS environment. We operate in small teams (3-8 engineers) with a fair
bit of autonomy--use Rally and agile processes. Quarterly hackweeks. Forward
looking engineering culture--continuous deployment, testing.

------
stephenfenech
Nosto | Extensions Developer; Recommendation Systems expert; Software
Engineers; Front-End Developers | Helsinki | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re transforming the way people shop online by personalising the online
shopping experience. Nosto enables online stores of all size to benefit from
its technology -­ automating marketing activities and increasing conversion,
customer retention and store revenues as a result.

Join our team of talented developers focused on continuously delivering a
great experience to both Merchants and Customers.

We are currently looking for \- Extensions Developer to join the Platforms
team: develop extensions for the major ecommerce platforms so that
personalisation is just a click away.

\- Recommendation Systems expert to join our Personalisation team: push the
envelope of personalisation within the context of eCommerce.

\- Software Engineers to join the Features, API, Ads and Personalisation team:
Our stack includes MongoDB, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Redis and AWS services.
Build features that help millions of consumers to find the right products for
them.

\- Front-End Developers to join our UX team: Where you will be involved in the
building of our platform where Usability and Ease are of paramount importance.

Apply at [http://www.nosto.com/join-us/](http://www.nosto.com/join-us/)

------
davenaff
BrandVerity |Seattle, WA| Full-time Onsite Python Developers

At BrandVerity we think big and we don't cut corners. The internet is full of
bad guys trying to trick unsuspecting users and make a quick buck. Our mission
is simple: Clean up the internet. We're a small company and the only way we
can deliver on this mission is if everyone we hire is talented, passionate,
and committed to doing things the right way.

We do a lot of web crawling to trace the flow of web traffic, or identify
places where their brand is being used incorrectly or inappropriately in
specific offers, free form text, or even images. Directing a crawl against big
chunks of the web and filtering the results to find the needle in the internet
haystack has many challenges, and certainly puts our core work in the "Big
Data" realm.

We're looking for an experienced engineer who is a strong individual
contributor but also wants to share their experience with some extremely
capable but more junior team members. We’re very collaborative, and our
engineers are some of the best communicating people around, because we
appreciate that even if you can solve a problem well, being able to
communicate about it is just as important. The strong developer we’re seeking
will have the foundations to easily adapt to a new stack, so we’re not looking
for specific skill buzzwords. Experience with Python, AWS, and non-relational
data storage would help you ramp up faster, but we’re willing to invest the
time if you come with the right stuff but not the same stack.

If this sounds worth having a conversation about, please drop us a line at
jobs@brandverity.com

------
cedsav
Infrastructure-Operations Engineer: REMOTE or Bloomington, Indiana, United
States

FormAssembly is looking for an Infrastructure-Operations Engineer to help
support and improve our environments that provide FormAssembly to our
customers.

To succeed, you'll need solid Linux skills, experience with PHP-based
application stacks (such as nginx and php-fpm, httpd and mod_php), a comfort
investigating any problem and asking for help when needed, and the ability to
identify and anticipate potential problems.

Responsibilities:

You'll be part of a team responsible for delivering FormAssembly reliably,
securely, and with minimal delay. As a member of the team, you would be
expected to:

\- Collaborate on planning, designing, and deploying technology and resources
within the FormAssembly environments.

\- Maintenance of our FormAssembly infrastructure environments by
participating in day-to-day system administration and helping scale our
existing services to support our capacity needs.

\- Monitor servers and services within FormAssembly, including performance
monitoring, reliability monitoring.

\- Write, maintain, expand components of our Infrastructure, including puppet
manifests, shell scripts, and other tooling.

\- Troubleshoot issues and outages, including participation in an on-call
rotation. Position is full-time, local or remote.

To apply, go to
[https://formassembly.workable.com/j/CFF870E7F7](https://formassembly.workable.com/j/CFF870E7F7)

------
sync
Lead Front-End Developer

Thought Industries

REMOTE [US West Coast Hours overlap] [US Citizens Only]

We are looking for a Lead Front-End Developer to help us build out our SaaS
Learning Management System.

You would be a good fit if:

\- You are excited about new web technologies like ES6/ES7/ES2015.

\- You sweat the small stuff, but know when to ship it.

\- You are passionate about listening to users & building elegant web
products.

We use Ember.js, but are open to any SPA framework experience you might have.
This role is about 50% Ember and 50% responsive CSS/Sass. Any additional
experience you have on the back-end wouldn't hurt but definitely isn't
required.

Throughout the day, we rely on Slack, Github pull requests, and Screenhero for
remote collaboration. Our platform makes heavy use of ES6, node.js, RethinkDB
and Ember.js.

The Company: We a team of 10 spread throughout the United States. We're a
funded startup in the Consumer Learning space. We enable companies to launch
and sell their own online school— think Shopify meets Udemy/Coursera. We have
a solid SaaS business model with many paying clients.

To Apply: Send a resume and a little about yourself / what you're looking for
to eng@thoughtindustries.com.

This is a full-time position. You can work from anywhere, but there should be
some overlap with US West coast hours. No Recruiters, please. Sorry, US
citizens only.

------
sdriver
CloudMine - Philadelphia -
[https://cloudmine.me/careers/](https://cloudmine.me/careers/)

CloudMine is an enterprise mobility company that provides HIPAA Compliant
Mobility solutions to accelerate development, eliminate maintenance and
standardize cross-organizational mobile IT. Our team is revolutionizing the
way mobile apps are developed in the enterprise, and we are quickly rising in
market leadership.

DevOps Engineer - Responsible for designing, implementing, and maintaining the
operational systems architecture and development of a Ruby on Rails/node.js
based MBaaS API in a cloud environment. We also use Docker, Puppet, OpenStack,
AWS and Rackspace Cloud. There’s even some nascent work with Deis and other
open source PaaS technologies.

Platform Engineer - You will have the opportunity to work on various
interesting projects – from mobile development and platform design to server
operations and deployment, and everything in between. Our core technologies
include MongoDB, Ruby, Node.js, Kafka, and ElasticSearch. On the mobile side
we also use Objective-C, Java (both for Android and back-end), C#, and client-
side JavaScript.

You can apply through the above website or directly to SDriver@cloudmine.me
with an attached resume.

------
champion
HubSpot - Boston/Cambridge -
[http://product.hubspot.com](http://product.hubspot.com)

Looking for front-end developers (React, ES6, Backbone, CoffeeScript) or back-
end developers (Java, Dropwizard, Kafka, Elastic Search). Position is onsite
in our beautiful office.

We're building platforms for sales & marketing software. Each team owns a core
vertical of the product, and are given real responsibility and ownership of
their components.

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics | Chicago, IL |
[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

Civis is building cloud-based products to help organizations do data science
better and easier. We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock
the truth hiding in their own data—transforming them into smart organizations
that are ready to thrive. We help organizations solve their biggest problems
with Big Data.

Our incredible team of engineers, statisticians, researchers, and solution
seekers come from all over the world with diverse backgrounds in Fortune 500
companies, international non-profits, ivy league academia, and even actual
rocket science. We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound
like you?

A few of our open positions:

Devops Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1P30uit](http://bit.ly/1P30uit)

Senior Security Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1anABtS](http://bit.ly/1anABtS)

Systems Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1GCZQkn](http://bit.ly/1GCZQkn)

Full Stack Software Developer - [http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1](http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1)

Along with Software Engineers, Civis is hiring Data Scientists, Product
Managers, and Sales, Marketing, Account experts. View all of our open
positions at
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

------
gstathis
Traackr | Boston | Sr. Software Engineer | 100k - 130k + equity

Our mission is to build trust and transparency between brands and people. Our
stack includes: search (Elasticsearch/Lucene), NoSQL (MongoDB), queuing
systems (RabbitMQ), content processing pipelines (Apache Camel), APIs
(Scala/Spray.io), email notification apps (Node.js), Ansible, AWS and that's
just to name a few.

We are looking to inject new DNA into our team, learn some new tricks from the
people that join us and maybe share a few tricks of our own. You'd be working
on our backend distributed data processing systems and search engine
technology.

If you are looking for a 9 to 5 gig, keep looking. If you are looking for a
challenge, a seat at the decision making table and want to be empowered to
take ownership, you should check us out. We have an open vacation policy: no-
one will bean count your time off, just make sure your team is taken care of
while you are sipping Piña colada somewhere tropical. Our office is located in
the impressive WeWork space in downtown Boston
([https://www.wework.com/locations/boston/south-
station](https://www.wework.com/locations/boston/south-station)), an easy
commute from pretty much anywhere. And if you need to work from home part of
the week, that's ok too. Lots of us do just that.

If you're interested, we'd love to chat. Check out
[http://traackr.com/careers/](http://traackr.com/careers/) and/or ping me at
gstathis [at] traackr [dot] com.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
shirazi
Phlint is hiring! Phlint creates analytics based retail environments and
experiences. At the core we are a consumer and UX focused software platform.
Our goal is to enhance standards for branding and usability for consumer
electronic products in the retail environment. We work primarily with product
manufacturers and brands.

We have openings for:

\- Front end web development

\- Android development

\- Sales/Customer Relations

\- User Experience Design (mobile/web/data visualization)

Just send an email to careers@phlint.net

More information can be found at www.phlint.com

------
madicap
C3 Energy - Redwood City, CA [ONSITE] [http://c3energy.com/careers/job-
openings/opening/?Listing=oX...](http://c3energy.com/careers/job-
openings/opening/?Listing=oXw70fwk)

The UI Team at C3 Energy is looking for fun, motivated, diligent, creative,
and product-minded full-stack / front end developers to join us as we grow. We
code primarily in JavaScript and make use of libraries and tools such as
React, Underscore, jQuery, Bootstrap, HighCharts, Backbone, Capybara, Bower,
Grunt. If you like end-to-end ownership of projects, fast-paced environments,
and technical challenges, then please send us an email. We'd love to talk
about having you here building alongside us.

C3 Energy develops smart grid applications to transform the energy value
chain, and our products are used by leading utilities throughout the United
States, Canada, and Europe.

You can reach our team ([https://goo.gl/30xaiZ](https://goo.gl/30xaiZ))
directly by emailing kevin.liu@c3energy.com, madison.capps@c3energy.com, or
bob.rafie@c3energy.com

Happy Friday! Madison Capps, Software Engineer

------
eloelz
Seattle WA | Vancouver BC | REMOTE
[https://antsquare.com](https://antsquare.com)

Antsquare is seeking an experienced and self-driven back-end focused developer
to help build our company's core services and infrastructure. Daily tasks can
and will include creating & maintaining RESTful APIs for our web and mobile
clients, building tools to streamline our development process, and optimizing
our full stack (DB disk access, caching, network calls) for killer
performance.

Our current technology stack is Node.js / Postgres / Mongo / ElasticSearch /
Redis. You're welcome to use any new tools or languages you find fun and
interesting (as long as they interface with our existing infrastructure!)

You are ideally:

\- Resourceful - able to learn quickly and think critically

\- Passionate about writing maintainable and testable code

\- Familiar with Git/Mercurial or another version control system

\- Experienced with JavaScript or languages that compile down to JavaScript

\- Familiar with at least one RDBMS (Postgres, MySQL, SQL Server, etc)

\- Familiar with at least one NoSQL database (Mongo, Redis, etc)

Antsquare is building the next generation of mobile retail marketplaces. We
focus on buying and selling goods within the local community.

Send applications to jobs@antsquare.com

------
wmdrHung
WeMash, Playa Vista - Los Angeles CA, Lead-Mid Level Developers, Full Time.

WeMash is hiring senior level experience engineers to join our growing team to
build amazing products that enable derivative content creation and
monetization. The WeMash platform empowers the masses with licensed premium
video and music for use in their mashup and derivative works. WeMash does the
hard work of licensing, ingesting and organizing clips from movie, television,
news organizations, music labels, etc. - making it easily discoverable and
searchable. The mashup space is exploding and WeMash is removing the barriers
precluding each stakeholder from prospering in the current, piracy-intensive
environment.

We develop using primarily NodeJS with Express, AngularJS, and MongoDB. The
company is based out of the fastest growing technology area in Los Angeles
with YouTube, Google, Facebook, Vevo, TMZ, Fullscreen, and soon Yahoo in the
neighborhood.

Interested in learning more drop us a line at careers@wemash.com or
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/63739955?trk=hn-
overview...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/63739955?trk=hn-overview-job-
post)

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA.

Coursera is hiring! We are looking for frontend, backend, and mobile engineers
to join our team. We use scala/play, react, cassandra, and other technologies
across our stack. If you are interested in working with a great team focused
on making the world's best education universally accessible, join us!

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

------
jdotjdot
Campus Job (YCW15) -
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

Campus Job is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time
jobs, internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students.
Everyone remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their
first job. We’re not happy unless students and employers are happy.

We're growing out our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love
getting features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our
users and making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be
too. We just raised our Series A and we're looking for all types of roles,
including our first senior engineering hire:

\- Engineering Lead (Full stack)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django)

\- Back-end developer (Python) w/ DevOps experience

\- Lead iOS developer

\- Front-end developer (HTML/CSS and/or AngularJS)

\- Designer (Photoshop/Illustrator/HTML/CSS)

\- Senior data scientist

\- Product Manager

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us!
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Mobile Software Engineer (positions for both iOS and Android) (Santa Monica)
      - Systems Administrator (Linux, AWS) (Santa Monica)
      - Database Administrator (mysql or Redshift experience preferred) (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
bcantrill
Joyent, San Francisco / Vancouver | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software engineer

Recently, the world has figured out what we at Joyent have known for a long
time: that operating system containers are the future of elastic
infrastructure. While this future has become clear to many, its essential
implication remains elusive: that in an all-container world, the old
abstraction of the virtual machine becomes prohibitively confining -- a
suffocating skeuomorph that incarcerates infrastructure in the past. At
Joyent, we believe in containers to our marrow -- and that the transition to
native container infrastructure presents opportunities to fundamentally
rethink computing, networking and storage systems. We are looking for more
people like us: systems generalists who love to cut code -- software engineers
who are afraid of neither the biggest of problems nor the grittiest details,
who are comfortable in every stage of the software design and implementation
process, and who find gratification in seeing their work available as open
source. We're seeking engineers who are able to move up and down the stack: at
any given time, we may find ourselves debugging a nasty device firmware bug,
rewriting a portion of the operating system kernel, instrumenting the
networking stack, debugging a virtual machine or interpreter, or developing
code for a distributed system to allow containers to be understood or managed
-- perhaps all in the same day or as part of the same problem. We expect that
you have detailed knowledge of a favorite language, tool or system, but that
you are also able to quickly pick up new ones as needed. And while
implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and interest can trump
experience; we are willing to take a chance on someone who wants to step up.

We have immediate job opportunities in both downtown San Francisco and
Vancouver (both close to mass transit) -- and we are remote-friendly in the US
and Canada for those who have a track record of contributing to our open
source communities (or who otherwise have a proven ability to work remotely).
We are a growing company that appreciates the value of talent -- in terms of
things both big (we offer highly competitive salary and excellent benefits)
and small (your ACM membership dues are on the house). Join us in forging the
containerized future of elastic infrastructure!

E-mail jobs@joyent.com (subject "Software engineer") or DM me on twitter
(@bcantrill)

------
shanev
New York, CrimsonJet - [http://crimsonjet.com](http://crimsonjet.com) \-
REMOTE, INTERNS

CrimsonJet makes Drum Kit and Drum Kit 2, two of the best and most popular
music apps in the App Store with 10M+ downloads. Drum Kit has been featured on
Apple billboards and TV ads.

Work with and be mentored by the founder who has 7 years of experience
developing native iOS apps and 20+ years of programming experience. Learn what
it takes to make a successful app and delve into how to run an app business.

* iOS Engineer: Objective-C, SpriteKit, Core Audio, AVFoundation

* Backend Engineer: Ruby, Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB

* Growth Hacker: A/B testing, analytics tools like Mixpanel, Heap, Flurry

You'll get to work on one of the most popular indie apps of all time, touching
code that reaches millions of people. If you don't have all the above skills,
you'll get a chance to learn them. All positions are for interns only.

A passion for music and/or music games is required. Drum experience not
necessary. If you like music and code, this is your ideal internship.

Email me at shane [at] crimsonjet.com to apply, including a little about
yourself and some projects you're proud of. Include link to Github if you have
one. New York or San Francisco preferred, but anywhere is okay.

------
jmcminis
Narvar - www.narvar.com - San Mateo (Silicon Valley)

Hiring for front and back end engineering and data science. Jobs posted to
angel.co/narvar as well.

Narvar is the complete supply chain management platform that’s helping the
world’s best brands improve the customer experience. From consideration to
fulfillment, and beyond, our solutions deliver world-class, data-driven
experiences to better serve your customers and transform your business.

We work towards improving customer experiences and maximizing customer
lifetime value for businesses through a smart, engaging, and analytics-driven
approach to supply chain using open APIs and SaaS technologies.

Full-stack Engineer ONSITE: You will be working with every aspect of the
product, to develop the experience for our clients and the end consumers.

Front-end Engineer ONSITE: You would be working with the design and
development team to constantly create and improve the experience for end
consumer while supporting the product team on behalf of our retail clients.

Data Scientist INTERN ONSITE: You will be provided with mentorship and given a
choice of problems: starting from one-off descriptive statistics, to
developing predictive analytics, to developing production grade, high-volume
machine learning APIs.

Feel free to email me (lead data scientist) jeremy at

------
njansen
Tin Whiskers Technology LLC is looking for a senior-level CS / software
engineering position for a unique and rare challenge. We have a strong chance
to go to prestigous hardware accelerator program in Shenzhen, China, from July
22 to November 10, 2015, and need a CS person to attend the program with us,
and help us perfect the software of our prototype robotic machine. Our company
will be given $100,000 to develop a fully working machine that's designed for
manufacturing and ready to sell to the general public. We will attend a demo
day on the 111th day in San Francisco, and pitch our idea to VC's and media.

Requirements:

* Java, C++, Javascript

* Ability to travel to China

* Free calendar from 6/22/15, to 11/10/2015

Candidates with the following are preferred:

* Project leadership, startup experience

* Strong mathematics background

* Full-stack web developer experience

* 3D printing and/or robotics experience

We will provide:

* Salary, competitively priced for the candidate's knowledge and experience level

* A life-changing experience to travel to the world-capital of hardware manufacturing, in Shenzhen, China to develop a cool product

* Air fare, room / rent, food costs in China

* Vested equity, but this will be on a case-by-case basis.

A quick background on our machine and our company:
[http://delta.firepick.org](http://delta.firepick.org)

Contact info: hello@tinwhiskers.io

------
ecaron
Best Buy - Minneapolis, MN - [http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Web-
Engineering-As...](http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Web-Engineering-
Associate-Director-Job-MN-55423/232770300/)

Best Buy is looking for an API Lead Engineer. What's the culture like? Well,
look at
[https://developer.bestbuy.com/team](https://developer.bestbuy.com/team) \-
this is where you'll be. We're looking for somebody who is passionate about
RESTful APIs and believes that APIs are the future of the web. We're also
looking for someone who cares about encouraging API best-practices inside the
building as much as they want to show it to the outside world.

The details of the tech stack are in the description, but the highlights of
responsibilities and requirements:

\- You want to help shape a culturally self-governed team

\- You'll work on defining strategy and requirements and then leading feature
and platform development

\- You have experience in eCommerce technologies (ideally with Java and
something like Dropwizard)

\- You have experience with large database-driven applications and/or
distributed computing

Email me - eric.caron@bestbuy.com - if you want to learn more!

------
mapleoin
London, United Kingdom - Osper - [https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers - but right now,
especially interested in experienced UI Engineers who can not only translate
design briefs into working mobile and web products, but also question and
improve the brief to help us keep developing consumer experiences.

We're also looking to fill quite a few non-engineering roles atm:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this time.

I'm a backend developer at Osper and it's awesome. Feel free to contact me
with any questions.

~~~
markdown
> Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this time.

In future, please use ONSITE and avoid using REMOTE in your post. Thanks :)

------
ismail
Pretoria, South Africa | ONSITE | Full-Time | Various

Every day millions of people in South Africa have to suffer through long wait
times, and +2 hour long commutes just to get into work and back. We are on a
mission to change how people commute, in a more efficient, safe and cost
effective way. We are going to positively make a difference in millions of
peoples lives. There are some difficult challenges to solve in this space,
join us and work on these challenges while making a positive impact on people.
We are a funded startup within a larger group and you will be a key member of
the team who will be building meaningful products that affects millions while
shaping and driving the technical architecture.

We are looking for:

* Front End Developer - [http://bit.ly/zap-fr](http://bit.ly/zap-fr)

* iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/zap-ios](http://bit.ly/zap-ios)

* Android Developer - [http://bit.ly/zap-an](http://bit.ly/zap-an)

* Senior Developer - [http://bit.ly/zap-sd](http://bit.ly/zap-sd)

You can find my email in the links above or my HN profile.

Feel free to mail me, or reply here if you want more details.

------
alxndr
Bleacher Report • Frontend or DevOps Engineers • San Francisco • full-time or
contract

Bleacher Report, the 2nd largest digital sports destination in the U.S. with
the #1 sports app by minutes/unique (comScore), is seeking mid-to-senior level
engineers with experience designing, building, and shipping applications.

You’ll be helping us:

• Build robust and scalable applications using JavaScript, Ruby, Elixir

• Drive the evolution of our existing stack to a service-oriented architecture

• Improve code quality with testing, automation, and code reviews

• Coordinate with our devops team on releases and the analysis of system
performance

• Manage and optimize services within our continuous monitoring platform

Here’s the kind of experience we’re looking for:

• 3+ years using a language (not solely a framework), and the willingness to
learn new technologies

• Creating solutions that are extensible, reusable and scalable

Bonus points for:

• Contributions to open-source communities

• Experience with AWS, Docker, Erlang, Redis, Node.js

• Formal computer science education

Read more about engineering at Bleacher Report on our blog
[http://eng.bleacherreport.com](http://eng.bleacherreport.com), careers page
[http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering](http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering),
or contact us directly at eng@bleacherreport.com

------
LNorville
Atlanta - Onsite - Engineering and PM positions at StrataCloud!

Systems Engineer - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/systems-
engineer/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/systems-engineer/)

Technical Product Manager - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/technical-product-
manager/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/technical-product-manager/)

Support Engineer - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/support-engineer-
junior/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/support-engineer-junior/)

Sales Engineer - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/sales-
engineer/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/sales-engineer/)

QA Engineer - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/qa-
engineer/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/qa-engineer/)

Java Developer - [http://www.stratacloud.com/job/java-
developer-2/](http://www.stratacloud.com/job/java-developer-2/)

------
rocketmike
Sandy Springs (Atlanta) ... Great place to work

Can you handle being part of a fantastic team? Are you ready to fearlessly add
skills to your experience while maximizing your potential? You've come to the
right place.

AnswerRocket is expanding to meet the parallel challenges of demand for our
products and the drive to do new things. We are seeking a few software
developers with a passion for amazing design, scalability, quality and
innovation.

Are you a smart and flexible thinker for whom programming is second nature?
You will love it here.

React.js, Python (and Java (data server). Agile/Git/Jira.

Our product focus is the Business Intelligence marketplace, which is exploding
with opportunity. We deploy in Amazon's cloud or at customer premises.

We hate putting people in boxes, so think of these points as inducing a high
probability of success with us:

\- 3-5 years experience as a software developer \- Knows our tech stack or has
long track record of learning fast \- Self-teaches new technologies, but not
always anxious to use them \- Loves design almost as much as implementing
modules and fixing broken things \- Knows how to hit a deadline but also knows
when and how to explain a delay

We move fast and require you to manage yourself. What we lack in formality, we
make up for in results.

contact: mike@answerrocket.com

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production, and have begun using the compile-to-JS
language Elm alongside them. I work here because I get to learn about my
practice (as well as my failing grammar skills) every day. I work here because
I care about education. I work here because existing online tools for teaching
grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as engineer #7, and improve how
grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

------
SteveMorin
ANYWHERE USA - Nvent - Nventdata.com Nvent is currently looking for several
Big Data Hadoop Architects, Software Engineers and Infrastructure Engineers
for full time positions as a consultants with Nvent. If you want to know more,
send me an email back and let me know. Then we can set up a time to chat and I
can tell you all about Nvent and the open roles. If you don’t have an updated
resume, that’s ok, we want to know more about you and what you can bring to
the team. We can work with you on getting your resume together. Must be
willing to travel every week to the client site as needed, all travel paid for
by Nvent.

We are open to sponsoring Visa's and greencards.

Open Positions:

    
    
       1. Infrastructure Automation Engineer and DevOps
       2. BigData and Hadoop Software Engineer
       3. BigData and Hadoop Architect
       4. BigData and Hadoop Sr Architect
       5. Big Data Hadoop ETL and Data Pipeline Software Engineer or Architect
       6. BigData Specialist: Realtime Streaming Software Engineer or Architect
       7. BigData Specialist: Cascading Software Engineer or Architect
       8. BigData Specialist: NoSQL Software Engineer or Architect
       9. BigData Specialist: Enterprise Search (Solr/Elastic+Other) Software Engineer or Architect
       10. BigData Specialist: Apache Spark Software Engineer or Architect
       11. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Administrator
       12. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Architect
       13. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Sr Architect
       14. BigData Specialist: Hadoop Infrastructure and Security Software Engineer Architect

Contact me: Managing Partner CTO/Steve Morin smorin@nventdata.com OR Kendall
Battleson Director of Recruiting 843-213-1049 kbattleson@nventdata.com­

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Intermediate/Senior PHP Developer | Montreal, QC | [REMOTE] |
Full-Time

TapClicks' TapAnalytics provides a unified reporting dashboard to digital
agencies, aggregating data from 50+ different sources into a single dashboard.

We're experiencing rapid growth, have raised $6M so far, and are looking for
software engineers to join our engineering team, of which most members work
from home in the Montreal area. We're looking mostly for people from Montreal
and the surroundings, but are open to candidates from elsewhere in the US and
Canada as well.

You'd be working on adding new third-party integrations and core features to
our platform. If you have sysadmin experience, please mention it as well as
we're looking for help with that.

We use the LAMP (PHP) stack on dedicated servers and are gradually moving our
front-end to a single-page app with Angular.

Ideally, we'd like a software developer with at least 3 years of experience
who: * Is smart and self-motivated * Is familiar with the LAMP development
stack * Is detail-oriented * Is a fast learner * Is a great communicator
(you'll be working from home) * Has a bachelor degree or higher (nice to have
- not required) * Has experience with third-party APIs (nice to have - not
required) * Has previous experience with digital marketing and/or order entry
systems (nice to have - not required)

Is this something that could interest you? If so, please contact
plsoucy@tapclicks.com with questions or with your CV/LinkedIn profile for more
details.

We offer a competitive salary for the Montreal area and a possibility of stock
options.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. Our
engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

We are currently looking for Platform Engineers to continue improving and
scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).

~~~
tonybaroneee
In the future, please use "ONSITE" instead of "No Remote".

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing systems at scale, you'll
work with a world-class data science team (winners of multiple KDD Best Paper
and other awards), and you'll gain direct exposure to the constantly evolving
adtech industry. We're still pretty small on the engineering team, and
everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

We also have one more [INTERN] slot left for the summer. All roles are local
in NYC.

------
evtothedev
SnapDocs, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers (rails) - Full Time,
Onsite and Remote-leading-to-onsite

About us: We're a small team tackling the huge offline market of consumer
lending. It's all papers and fax machines now, and we're going to bust it wide
open.

About you: You’ve got 3-6 years experience building web apps. You’re
interested in owning a product, everything from calling clients to wireframes
to writing code and analyzing metrics. 2+ years with rails is ideal. We are
looking at miles and miles of green field, so be pumped about building new
things that will immediately go into paying customers' hands.

More about us: We're growing fast (double-digit month-over-month). We do SaaS
for non-technical users. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that
we're making them happy, and that feels great. We’re becoming ubiquitous in
one segment of the market and we’re looking to hire another core engineer to
help us expand further.

Details: Our office is in downtown San Francisco, right off of Union Square.
We prefer to hire for onsite. But if you want to start remote and move towards
relocation, we'd be open to that too. (Our UX guy did just that very thing.)
We offer health insurance and generous vacation. Compensation will be salary
plus meaningful equity. As an early engineer you'll be shaping this company.

More details: pivotal, git, rails 3&4, Postgres, slack, opsworks, AWS, jquery,
balsamiq, coffee (as in... you know... code fuel)

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself.

Please include a resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

------
CiaranR
London, UK - Full Stack PHP / Magento Engineer - Full Time

Swoon Editions is about getting beautifully crafted furniture from the
workshop floor straight to your door at an exceptional price. We cut out
expensive retail overheads without ever compromising on quality. We are
building a leading direct to consumer online sales app with a data platform
for trend analysis, demand prediction and logistics optimization. We are
fairly unique in the Ecommerce world as everything we do is data driven. We
test all assumptions from web page layouts to button colours, from the
physical products we launch to the finish of the material. We're a small and
passionate group of people based in the old Southwark Playhouse in London,
with a growing team here and abroad overseeing our workshop partnerships.

We also have some great benefits: * Unlimited Holidays * The best hardware Mac
or PC * Free Company Gym * Regular Team Lunches, Drinks and more * Fully
stocked kitchen and drinks fridge * Amazing Company Culture * Just a little
too much trust

Full Stack PHP / Magento Engineer - You should have a track record of solving
problems across all parts of the development stack, from debugging JS in the
browser to full “OOP SOA API Design”. We spend the majority of our time
working in PHP with Magento and its APIs so prior experience would be great
but we will also consider candidates with all strong programming backgrounds
that want a new challenge. -
[http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32943](http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32943)

If you have questions, you can email me Ciaran the CTO on -
ciaran@swooneditions.com

\-----

------
saucelabs
Engineering Internship – Summer 2015 - Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs makes testing awesome. Developers from startups to Fortune Global
1000 enterprises use our cloud-based service to automatically or manually test
mobile and web apps on 350+ browsers and platforms. Our 10-16 week internship
program provides interns with the ability to explore and improve upon their
interests in a growing start-up environment. Interns should be passionate
about problem solving and using computer science fundamentals to collaborate
with managers of their team and contribute directly to our product.

We are looking for interns to join our Web Development team:

\- Actively contribute to the Sauce Labs user experience that enables
customers to be successful at test automation

\- Gain full exposure of the web stack all the way from the frontend, APIs to
the backing database

\- Increase your understanding of software architecture, style and design
through feedback from your peers

\- Power our front-end development with exciting technologies such as
Angular.js, Backbone.js, WebPack and Grunt

Specific responsibilities depend on your background and experience. At the end
of the internship, interns will get the chance to present on their
contributions to the company.

Qualifications:

\- Currently pursuing a Bachelor's or above in Computer Science, Engineering
or equivalent experience.

\- Software development experience using Python.

Interested in becoming an Engineering Intern at Sauce Labs? Send us your
resume, a quick introduction and links to your projects at:
recruiting@saucelabs.com

------
pchristensen
Better | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time | On Site

Senior Rails Engineer, Senior Android Engineer

The health technology space is seeing rapid growth and Better’s goal is to
deliver a seamless, on-the-go, and affordable healthcare concierge experience
so consumers can focus on getting healthy and staying healthy. Basically,
subscribers get unlimited access via mobile app to personal health assistants
to help with medical, scheduling, insurance, billing, planning, etc - anything
health-related you need, our assistants can handle it!

As an early stage engineer, you will be joining a lean and fast-paced team to
build out Better’s product foundation. You will tackle interesting and complex
challenges involving sensitive HIPAA compliance issues and non-intuitive
problems.

Being a Better engineer, you will be entrenched in a wide range of the product
area and carry engineering responsibilities across the board.

The office is right next to the Palo Alto Caltrain station.

Right now we're hiring the following positions [from
[https://www.getbetter.com/jobs](https://www.getbetter.com/jobs)]

* Senior Rails Engineer - [http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/X3gwCv/Senior-Rails-...](http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/X3gwCv/Senior-Rails-Engineer.html)

* Senior Android Engineer - [http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/oR2R6s/Senior-Androi...](http://getbetter.theresumator.com/apply/oR2R6s/Senior-Android-Engineer.html)

------
myaidin
Aidin | NYC | LOCAL

Software Engineer

Aidin is looking for software engineers who are passionate about delivering
value and providing solutions that improve the lives of our users and empower
our client communities. We want people who take pride in designing, building,
and maintaining the products they deliver, and are constantly seeking to
master the skills that make this possible and learn new ones in the process.

At Aidin, you will touch on every aspect of our technology stack, and your
opinions and decisions will directly affect our technical direction. We're
seeking engineers who have experience building and maintaining high-quality
Ruby on Rails applications and have excellent knowledge of Ruby, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, SQL, Unix, deployment, performance, debugging, refactoring, design
patterns, and other programming practices and tools.

Comparable programming languages and frameworks are regarded equivalently.
Experience with front-end frameworks and server-side JavaScript is a plus.
Knowledge of object-oriented design (or functional programming) is also a huge
plus.

We honor diversity and encourage creative thought. We're committed to building
an environment that challenges you, but allows you to have fun in the process.

If our goals align with how you'd like your career to grow, please feel free
to send us an email with your resume or career summary/portfolio. A link to
your GitHub profile, blog, or anything that you've built or that represents
you would be a fantastic addition.

Apply:
[http://www.myaidin.com/careers.html](http://www.myaidin.com/careers.html)

------
Fergi
PipelineDB (YC W14) | Systems Engineers and Frontend Engineers | San Francisco
| Full time | jobs@pipelinedb.com

We're on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in which
information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL queries
continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required. This
inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are novel.
We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and freedom of
choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top talent in
a low distraction, streamlined work environment. Our small team has
backgrounds from Berkeley, MIT, Facebook, Locu and AdRoll, and we're all doing
exactly what we want to be doing: building a groundbreaking new product out of
thin air. As an early stage engineer you'll ultimately own a very large part
of the product. Which part of the product you take charge of depends on where
your interests are, but there are several different potential areas of focus.
You'll be entrusted to make sound architectural decisions as well as implement
your vision effectively. We are well funded by top investors including SV
Angel, Susa Ventures, Data Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more. If you’ve been
waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume and a quick
blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com.

Benefits:

* Full medical/dental/vision insurance * No set work hours--work when you feel smart * Choose your own setup * No vacation policy other than that it is strongly encouraged * Large equity ownership

------
adoyal
Pandora (Internet Radio) -- Senior Security Engineer and Security Analyst,
Oakland, CA (2 blocks from BART) -- ONSITE, FT POSITIONS

At Pandora, we're building out our application security team; we have two open
roles currently. Both are full-time, onsite positions at our Oakland, CA HQ
(and we have a great relocation plan if you aren't in the Bay area already):

1) Senior Application Security Engineer. In this role, you'd have a direct
impact to the business, work closely with our C-level staff, and really
helping drive decisions around app security. Link to job description is:
[http://bit.ly/1LFXOnR](http://bit.ly/1LFXOnR).

2.Security Analyst, Web Apps. Looking for someone with really strong
analytical and scripting skills; could be a great fit for someone with a
passion for mobile application security who doesn't have as many years of
professional web/app security experience. Must have experience testing large-
scale applications, excellent opportunity for career growth at Pandora. Link
for that one is [http://bit.ly/1RkZztU](http://bit.ly/1RkZztU).

You can apply to the positions directly @ the link above, but feel free to
reach out to me directly if you want more information on the roles or have
questions! My email is adoyal@pandora.com. (I'm an in-house recruiter/sourcer
at Pandora. My LinkedIn is
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleydoyal.](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashleydoyal.))

 __ _Please do not contact me if you 're a third party recruiter, vendor, or
agency._ __

------
burnout1540
HelloSign - [https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

=============

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. We've seen tremendous growth and now
we're taking it to the next level by launching a fully featured API that
allows clients to integrate our eSignature functionality directly into their
own website. We're just shy of 40 people and are hiring!

The top 3 technical positions we're currently hiring for are:

Lead QA Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005#.VW0W12RVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/69005#.VW0W12RViko)

API Technical Support Rep -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/53830#.VW0W1mRVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/53830#.VW0W1mRViko)

Software Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/35126#.VW0W12RVi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/35126#.VW0W12RViko)

------
geostellar
Geostellar | Martinsburg, WV | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE Full-time

Are you tired of the world's reliance on fossil fuels? Do you want to have a
positive effect on the environment for future generations to come? Join the
team at Geostellar as we bring the joy of solar power to every rooftop in
America and make the world a better place in doing so.

The world is ready for the solar power revolution, help us bring it to them!

Funding:

\- Raised $17M+ to date

\- Cash-flow positive

We offer:

\- Stable-hours 7am-4pm PST

\- Competitive Compensation (Salary + Equity)

\- Flexible Time-off

\- Hands-on Experience with all parts of the Web Application stack

\- Paired-Programming

\- Completely Remote minus quarterly meet-ups

Current Technology Stack - Ruby-on-Rails 4, PostgreSQL, HTML/HAML,
Javascript/Coffe-script, BackboneJS We are looking for individuals with 3+
years experience building scalable applications with Ruby-on-Rails 4 and
PostgreSQL, TDD/BDD experience, and have a strong understanding of Object-
Oriented Software Design Principles.

[https://geostellar.com](https://geostellar.com)
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/geostellar](https://www.linkedin.com/company/geostellar)

Send your resume to jobs [ at ] geostellar [ dot ] com with "HN Software
Engineer" in the subject

------
subburamaatx
Bitfusion is hiring core technology engineers, cloud + DevOps engineers and
openCL library developers in Austin, Texas to solve some of the most
interesting computer science and engineering problems.

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-
enginee...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-devops-
engine...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-devops-engineer)

Our team gets to work with some of the cutting edge hardware spanning CPUs,
GPUs, FPGAs, etc and software technologies, some of them not even released in
the market yet. Our offices are at Capital Factory in Austin downtown, which
is considered Austin's startup hub.

Bitfusion.io is a Techstars company, TechCrunch Disrupt 2015 Finalist and
Winner of Austin's A-list hottest emerging startup 2015.

Bifusion.io, founded by former Intel veterans, backed by prominent VCs is
working on bringing supercomputing performance to applications without source
code changes.

Internships also available. Email jobs@bitfusion.io for more details.

------
bgibson
Mirror | San Francisco | Software Engineer, Interface Engineer (Web, QT),
Product Designer

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging blockchain technology
to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more accessible,
affordable, and globally available than their contemporary counterparts, and
with minimized counterparty and clearing risk. Our vision is to realize the
promise of the Bitcoin blockchain as a global, decentralized,
cryptographically-assured fiduciary system. Headquartered in San Francisco, we
are making peer-to-peer contracts, available to everyone everywhere.

We have raised $12M and are assembling a team with capabilities in
cryptocurrency, cryptography, distributed systems, functional programming,
cross-platform desktop application development, comprehensive software
assurance, and design to build new kinds of financial platforms and
decentralized p2p markets. If this interests you please contact us below and
reference this post.

Details: [https://angel.co/mirror](https://angel.co/mirror)

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/mirror](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror)

------
stepnyc
Cafe.com (NYC) - Front-end/Full-stack/Back-end engineers

Cafe is hiring! Looking for a range of engineers (front-end, full-stack, etc).
Python knowledge is a plus.

These technologies power Cafe, but experience in them is not required: —
Microservices written in Node.js and Python — Persistence via Redis, MongoDB,
and Postgres — Deployment on AWS with Docker — JavaScript apps leveraging
Rendr and Knockout.js

They're building: web scrapers which analyze content across the web (with NLP
and Amazon Mechanical Turk) to identify promising writers, a platform which
makes it easy for non-technical writers to publish interactive stories, and
analytics which model how ideas and stories flow across the web in real time.
As a developer at Cafe, you'll be using technology to inform and entertain
millions of people while driving clickbait off the web.

Cafe is a new digital publication which seeks to reach millions of people
through meaningful stories. We're founded by a successful entrepreneur who
sold his last company to Amazon for $545 million and haven't taken any outside
funding. Our mission is to publish great, original ideas that make human
connections, whether they're serious or fun. We're building first-class
technical and analytical tools to further our mission of popularizing great
content, including our own proprietary content management system and analytics
platform. We believe that great technology is essential to creating a powerful
digital presence and that the tools of the past are insufficient for the
present. We want you to be part of building these next-generation tools. You
can read more about us in this letter from our founder.

Email mo@step.com if you're interested!

------
technicalfault
Bytemark | York, UK | On-site & Remote | System Administrator

£16500 to £29000

This role is initially centred around customer service and building internal
systems. Ultimately, we are looking for "power users" or Linux/Windows server
administrators looking to build their skill sets.

Apply anonymously here:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/2](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/2)

------
jo_baddeley
THE GUARDIAN | LONDON | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Multiple positions | Pittsburgh | Onsite | Full-time | Citizen;
Visa for well-qualified candidates | Scala; Java; Angular.js; Bootstrap;
Python; Watson Explorer

IBM Watson in Pittsburgh has several open positions as of this posting.
Unfortunately, our listing page is acting up at the moment so I cannot tell
exactly which ones. Try back another time or search around a bit!

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

All or some of these may still be open:

* Watson Technical Product Manager

* Watson User Interface (UI) Junior Developer

* Watson Software Engineer

* Watson User Interface (UI) Developer

* Watson Quality Engineer

* Watson Support Explorer Engineer

I’m the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team.

We’re looking for folks versed in Java, Scala, and the Ruby on Rails stack.
The UI positions are heavily focused on Angular.js and Bootstrap. We're in new
development mode right now, so if you like to start from nothing, you'll like
what we're doing.

We do things like TDD, real actual pair programming†, kanban, agile-ish
planning (IBM Design Thinking, not some convoluted buzzword bullshit),
automated builds, “use the right tool for the job even if it’s not an IBM
product”, and daily stand ups that, for the most part, never run past 15
minutes.

We like to have fun, too, having regular board game lunches and evenings,
hosting meetup events, weekly communal lunch cooked by one or more of our
fantastic cooks, and managers that are incredibly full-of-clue and treat us
like the adults we all are.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended code test, where you’ll implement a simple
library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live culture
fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if not. This
process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

† no, really. We shoot for 50%-75% pairing, otherwise known as “pair when it
makes sense”.

~~~
colindean
I should mention that I get a copy of the email when you apply through this
site, which asks the bare minimum necessary to get you into the pipeline. I
don't get all of that information, but I do get at least your name and email
address and I pass that information to the hiring manager, sometimes even
walking over to them myself and saying, "LOOK AT THIS MAGNIFICENT PERSON. HIRE
THEM. PLZ."

Applying above is not a black hole. Repeat: not a black hole.

The new hire standing next to me as I type this, whom we hired through a post
very similar to this a couple of months ago assures you that this is not a
black hole. Seriously. She is evidence of the absence of a black hole.
Checkmate, doubters.

~~~
J41Manning
New Hire here. Colin speaks the truth. Everyone is awesome here. I highly
recommend applying. DO ITTTTTT!

~~~
colindean
w00t

------
pankogulo
Symbiont.io - New York

[http://symbiont.io](http://symbiont.io)

Symbiont.io is a financial technology startup working to bridge the gap
between cryptocurrency technology and mainstream finance. Our team consists of
known leaders in both fields, with three of its founders having co-founded the
Counterparty platform, and its other founder behind two alternative trading
systems and the original LavaFlow ECN.

We are looking for a strong full-stack web developer
-[https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs/65584-senior-frontend-
develop...](https://angel.co/symbiont/jobs/65584-senior-frontend-developer)

Applicants must be intelligent and passionate self-starters who have
experience working remotely, work well with a team, and can pick up new
programming languages and frameworks quickly.

We are offering a competitive salary, plus benefits. We want our team members
to share in our success, and to have equity to benefit from it. Native English
speakers are preferred. Although you will primarily be working remotely,
applicants must live within a one hour commute of Manhattan. Hours will be
flexible, however.

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or [REMOTE] (US time zones)

We're hiring full-stack engineers to build our marketing technology platform
that is used by Coke, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT
among others, as well as many independent developers.

We work with the latest technologies and <3 open source
([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). We analyze images and
videos from Instagram, Twitter and Facebook to discover the best, most-
interesting content for our customers and then enable them to use those images
in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go (plus Python on the
data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6
(transitioning from Backbone/Marionette).

For more info: [http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email
us: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
jerrett
InQuicker - Nashville, TN or Remote (US/Canada only) Seeking UX/Visual
designer

We are on a mission to break down the barriers and inefficiencies that
separate people from the healthcare they need. Our market-leading online
scheduling system is used to improve patient’s access to health care in
hundreds of hospitals and other healthcare facilities around the United
States.

We have an inclusive culture with competitive compensation, we focus on
results and have good work/life balance, and are dedicated to making a
positive impact on how health care is accessed.

We are growing and are looking for somebody to join our UX/Design team with
solid Design and UX skills. This person will be working closely with our
product team and customers from discovery & prototyping to final designs, as
well as working with the dev team to bring those ideas to life.

If this sounds like it might be for you, check us out at
[http://inquicker.com](http://inquicker.com) \- and then email
jerrett@inquicker.com. Let me know who you are, why you want to work with us,
why I should hire you, what you are looking for in a job, and what questions
you might have for us.

Cheers!

------
NikhilLanjewar
Jombay - Pune, India - Android Development - ONSITE and Full Time

Jombay is a Talent Measurement and Analytics company based in Pune, India. At
Jombay, we have built a suite of web products for behavioral assessment of
professionals in India. Our customers include top enterprises such as
Citibank, Taj Group, Kotak, Nestle, HDFC Bank, etc. Jombay is led by highly
capable founders who are the alumni of Stanford University and University of
Southern California. We are a 4.5 year old venture funded company, and have
started paying our own salaries via earned revenue. :)

Jombay's web and backend platform was built, and is being maintained by a lean
team of 4 engineers (including myself). As we gear towards extending this
platform to mobile, we are looking to expand our engineering team. We are
looking for team mates to join a set of highly passionate product builders who
are set to build the next valuable company in India.

We are looking for mobile developers who:

* Have extensively worked on native mobile platforms for at least 2 years

* Have been associated with at least one product startup in the past

* Have hands on experience on more than one native mobile development platforms such as Android, iOS, Windows Mobile, RIM, etc.

* Have experience with building mobile applications which closely interact with REST APIs

* Can write quality code, are used to source code management and review using Git Pull Requests, and are comfortable working with weekly release timeline (we take this a bit too seriously)

* Live or want to live in Pune

To apply or raise any queries regarding this position, please write to
nikhil@jombay.com. Links to Github/Bitbucket, StackOverflow profile, etc.
would be much appreciated.

------
vimarshk
Okta - SOMA, San Francisco

We are Enterprise SSO and Identity Management Company/Platform.

Great colleagues. Seasoned executive team. Funding from World Class VCs.Our
team includes some of the smartest, most creative and innovative people you'll
ever meet.

Whether you work for Okta's engineering, sales, marketing, business
development or customer success team, one thing is certain - you'll find
colleagues that will engage, inspire and challenge you. We're a passionate
group of people who believe that cloud architecture is here to stay. And our
laser-like focus on customer success and technical/operational excellence has
enabled us to be a leader in identity management.

It's a fast-paced, agile work environment and we need the best and the
brightest to help us change the world. Building and selling the future of IT
is no small feat - you love challenges, work hard, play nice with others - and
if you know your way around a ping pong table, that doesn’t hurt either.

Please visit for a list of open positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)

Email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group, NYC -
[http://www.controlgroup.com](http://www.controlgroup.com)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and a team lead at Control Group. I am not in HR,
and I'm definitely not a recruiter. We build hybrid physical/digital
experiences for clients, with an emphasis on shared spaces, such as transit,
museums, retail, office space, airports, and more.

One of our most exciting upcoming projects is LinkNYC:

[http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/)

[http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html)

We're turning the city's pay phones into free gigabit wifi hotspots. And we're
looking for people who are excited about the opportunity to work with us to
help change the landscape of New York City.

Job descriptions can be found here:
[http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html)

Drop me a line at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com if you're interested in
learning more, and I'll also try to do my best to answer questions here.

------
joshuakarjala
Founders | Copenhagen | Onsite | Prototype Developer

Founders is a startup-studio which continuously develops new products, systems
and services, and turns them into great companies. As part of our company
development process, we love to put interactive prototypes in front of
potential customers.

As a Prototype Developer at Founders, you will quickly create web and mobile
prototypes working directly with the Founders core team and entrepreneurs in
residence. We work in a quick and iterative manner, with light-but-clear specs
and lots of user feedback. You will have input into how the product is
designed and architected, and be responsible for delivering great prototypes
with minimal supervision.

When you are not working on prototypes of new projects, you will work on
internal tools to power our portfolio companies. We believe that solving
problems for our own startups, also can lead to developing a potentially great
comercial product.

We have some big ideas in the pipeline and we would love for to be the person
who helps bring them to life.

Please apply @
[http://founders.workable.com/jobs/63949](http://founders.workable.com/jobs/63949)

------
timedivers
Parkopedia | Full-time in London, UK | Multiple positions: Product Manager,
Lead iOS Developer, Lead Android Developer, Backend Developer, Frontend
Developer

Come join Parkopedia to build the next generation of parking
information/reservation services used by millions of drivers in 52 countries
every month as well as our B2B customers including Audi, BMW, Garmin, General
Motors, Toyota, Volvo and many more.

Our product is evolving from being a parking information service to include
predictive space availability, payments, reservations and more.

Product Management: As our services continue to evolve, we are looking for a
Product Manager who can own and drive the product development further. You
will report directly to the CEO and will play a key leadership role in the
future of our consumer-facing business.

Engineering: We are looking for 1 Lead Android and 1 Lead iOS developer to own
our award winning mobile apps.

We are also hiring full-stack engineers to support our web infrastructure used
by millions of drivers every month. Ideally experienced with LAMP, AWS, SQL,
payments integration, JS/html/css. Nodejs and react are a plus.

Send us your CV to jobs@parkopedia.com and include HN in the subject line.

------
caherrerapa
BANGKOK, THAILAND - ONSITE ONLY - FULLTIME - VISA AND WORK PERMIT

About Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region using Ruby on Rails and Node.js. We have been behind
the scenes of prominent startups from Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia
and Hong Kong. Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups and backed by
early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

We have also started to work on our own products as well mainly on B2B area.

We have built dating, e-Commerce, live video streaming, consumer feedback,
logistics on demand web and mobile applications. Our team just reached 10
engineers and we keep growing. We are proudly a 100% engineering company.

ONSITE POSITIONS: \- Full stack Ruby on Rails developer (SaSS, JS and any
modern JS framework). 2+ years of Ruby experience \- iOS developer. 2+ years
of experience \- Android developer. 2+ years of experience \- Paid
internships.

Due to Thai work permit regulations you must have a degree in relevant area of
knowledge (CS, Math, Engineering work).

Please share your github account and CV to hello@nimbl3.com Tell us briefly
why it sounds interesting for you to join us in Thailand.

------
revx
SNAP Interactive, Inc. | New York | Full-time

SNAP Interactive, Inc. (OTC BB: STVI), a publicly traded company based in New
York City, creates leading and cutting-edge social dating products. Snap's
flagship product, AYI.com (AreYouInterested?) is one of the largest social
dating applications on the internet with over 75 million installs, and offers
a completely integrated Facebook, iPhone, Android and Web app.

SNAP also recently launched The Grade, a mobile dating application catering to
high quality singles, that has been featured in TIME, Fortune magazine, New
York Post, ABC News, USA Today, Vogue, Fox News, and others.

We are recruiting for a number of roles. All roles are based in New York, NY
but we are happy to relocate people from all over the world here.

iOS Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/ios-
developer/](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/ios-developer/)

Android Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/android-
develop...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/android-developer/)

PHP Developer - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/senior-php-
deve...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-openings/senior-php-developer/)

Digital Marketing Strategist - [http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-
openings/head-of-growth-...](http://www.snap-interactive.com/job-
openings/head-of-growth-the-grade/)

Hope to hear from you soon!

------
lcm133
Homesnap in Bethesda, MD (near Washington D.C.)

Homesnap is an award-winning startup disrupting the real estate industry. Our
website and mobile apps products empower people to discover real estate info,
whether standing in front of a house or sitting on a couch.

[http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)

Onsite Roles: Android Developer, Web Developer

Email me directly at jobs@homesnap.com

------
subburamaatx
Bitfusion is hiring core technology engineers, cloud + DevOps engineers,
openCL library engineers, full stack web engineers in Austin, Texas to work on
some of the most interesting computer science and engineering problems.

We are hiring multiple engineers for each of these positions. Internships also
available. Please email jobs@bitfusion.io if you would like to chat.

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-
enginee...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67010-performance-engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-
engineer](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/67018-cloud-engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-
engi...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69213-opencl-library-engineer)

[https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69158-full-stack-web-
deve...](https://angel.co/bitfusion-io/jobs/69158-full-stack-web-developer)

Our team works with some of the cutting edge hardware spanning CPUs, GPUs,
FPGAs and software technologies, some of them not even released in the market
yet. Our offices are at Capital Factory in Austin downtown, which is
considered Austin's startup hub.

Bitfusion.io is a Techstars company, TechCrunch Disrupt 2015 Finalist and
Winner of Austin's A-list hottest emerging startup 2015.

Bifusion.io, founded by former Intel veterans, backed by prominent VCs is
working on bringing supercomputing performance to applications without source
code changes.

------
priitmaxx
We want to work with cool engineers, develop fun software and have fun along
the way!

email: jobs #at# gowatchit %dot% com

Ruby on Rails Engineer (Min 1.5 years Ruby on Rails experience) Java Engineer
(3+ years, hands on) Frontend Engineer EmberJS/Angular, Ruby on Rails.

GoWatchIt, Movie and TV marketing software platform for consumer discovery and
consumption of filmed content, is looking for a talented, forward-thinker to
join us in our Union Square HQ (NYC). We work directly with leading media
companies and major movie studios such as Sony, Warner Brothers, etc.

Some examples of the b2b work

[http://gethardmovie.com](http://gethardmovie.com) (click on preorder now/buy
now)

[http://runallnightmovie.com](http://runallnightmovie.com) (click on buy now,
top menu)

[http://weddingringer-movie.com](http://weddingringer-movie.com) (Check out
the GoWatchIt Widget on the center of the page)

[http://www.americansnipermovie.com](http://www.americansnipermovie.com)
(click on buy now)

Our website is undergoing a major overhaul!!!

Competitive salary and compensation! Be a part of an awesome team!

------
bijanv
EventMobi | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineers,
Managers, Director of Engineering Operations

    
    
      ------------ About Us --------------
    

At EventMobi we develop technology to help events & conferences create and
deliver the ultimate event experience through mobile apps, web and desktop
based products. Want more details about us and our team? Watch this fun 3min
video here:

[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video)

Wondering how our technology is affecting the world and the meeting industry
in general? Well here is an awesome infographic that summarizes what we have
achieved this past and why we are super excited for 2015:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2014/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2014/)

We develop using micro-services exposed through a (Python) RESTful API to feed
our Node & AngularJS applications – from our mobile apps, to the app-building
services, real-time chat / gamification / mapping services and tons more.

    
    
      ----------- Looking For ------------
    

For a more detailed look checkout
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/)

Senior Software Engineers looking to work with Python & Javascript, Team Leads
/ Engineering Managers looking to lead small cross-functional teams, and a
Director of Engineering Operations to help us build out our DevOps and
Operations talent and processes internally as we continue to scale.

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Full Time | Local | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row)

We are expanding the Boston team and hiring in many areas.

* Frontend Web Developers * C++ Application Developers * Firmware Engineers * h.264 and Media Experts * Automation engineers * Mobile * UI/UX *

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
research and development. The Boston office is team of 30 engineers looking to
double this year.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (Palo Alto, CA) www.robinhood.com

Data Infrastructure Engineer - We're looking for an experienced infrastructure
engineer to help build our real-time data and event processing pipeline. This
system will power several new product features and our real-time risk
monitoring framework. Your work will help process an unprecedented amount of
financial data. (Experience with Kafka/Kinesis/Storm/Spark & Hadoop preferred)

Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced frontend web engineer to help
build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features
real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be
building a very rich client-side web application.

Backend Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced backend engineer to
help build our brokerage web API. This includes systems such as market data,
trading, accounting, authentication, and security. An ideal candidate would
have previous experience designing RESTful APIs and the backend systems that
implement them.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/robinhood](https://jobs.lever.co/robinhood)

------
dseigle
Qualtrics | Seattle,WA | Full Time

I'm part of a small team of 20 engineers and growing at Qualtrics-Seattle.
We're currently working on a scalable data visualization platform call
Vocalize or Voice of the Customer
[http://www.qualtrics.com/vocalize/](http://www.qualtrics.com/vocalize/). This
product takes data from Qualtrics' Research Suite platform (industry leading
survey platform) and provides actionable information for our clients. Some of
the tough problems we're tackling are: big data, data visualization, external
data integration, and supporting a wide range of customers.

If you're interested in working with Node.js, Angular, D3.js, and Scala,
there's plenty of opportunity for that here.

Please email me dseigle @ qualtrics.com if you're interested in learning more
check out our careers page link below. I've also included some links on
Qualtrics Culture, a blog post from our Director of Engineering - John
Thimsen, and our latest press release.

Latest Press Release: [http://bit.ly/1HpKrIc](http://bit.ly/1HpKrIc)

John Thimsen Blog: [https://www.qualtrics.com/blog/author/john-
thimsen/](https://www.qualtrics.com/blog/author/john-thimsen/)

Qualtrics Culture:
[https://youtu.be/aekXU98D_5k](https://youtu.be/aekXU98D_5k)

Job Descriptions(all levels-click on engineering):
[http://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](http://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

------
Mhaley123
RBM Technologies is looking for intelligent, driven individuals to join our
global expansion. We are dedicated to changing the future of retail and
empower our clients to win with the solutions we create. Backed by a large
equity round from top investors, we get to work in an environment with startup
energy, yet with established company security, proven leadership and awesome
talent. We're in the Seaport, Boston’s hottest tech area.

Front End Developer Responsibilities: •Implement and refactor web pages using
html5, css3 and JavaScript •Help define, implement and communicate web styling
standards •Craft graphic elements, assets and visual treatments •Adhere to
development standards and best practices •Come up to speed quickly and perform
at a high level

Skills and Experience: •Proven experience designing and helping to implement
excellent user interfaces as part of a software development team •Proven skill
with html5 and JavaScript. Exceptional talent with CSS •An artistic connection
that demonstrates an understanding for clean, modern visual web designs
•Experience with RoR, Ember.js or Angular.js a huge plus •Ability to use
standard tools in the creation of graphic elements and assets •Ability to
prototype user interfaces and create wireframes •Experience using agile
software development methodologies and key best practices. •Experience with
Git and standard Gitflow

Qualifications: •Bachelors degree in a relevant field of study or equivalent
•Clear understanding of web design concepts and best practices •Strong verbal
and written communication skills and ability to interact with others in a
professional manner •Ability to work in fast paced, dynamic environment •A
good sense of humor and a passion for technology Please send your resume or
email Michelle Haley @mhaley@rbmtechnologies.com

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies including Spark
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Front End development and data visualizations with AngularJS and D3.js
      - Ruby on Rails
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, MapReduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Spark, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

Please send inquiries to jobs@localytics.com

~~~
Akkuma
I just wanted to say Pete Karl, Technical Director, Front End, from localytics
was great to talk to and seemed like a genuinely great guy and had one of the
more interesting phone interview questions. Unfortunately, the pair
programming interview involving someone else wasn't so hot. The interviewer
was rushed for time as it sounded like a room booking conflict, so couldn't
allocate the full time I was supposed to have.

------
jescobedo
Canopy Labs | Toronto | DevOps Engineer | Full time

We're hiring our first DevOps Engineer, who will report directly to our VP of
Engineering. As the company’s first DevOps Engineer, you will play a crucial
role in shaping our overall ops strategy, from performance monitoring and
analysis to designing and implementing innovative methods to improve the
operations of our distributed analytics platform. The role will involve being
part of a broader team of software engineers and analytics experts.

Job description

\- Design and write software to support and improve the availability, latency
and scalability of our distributed predictive analytics platform

\- Responsible for build automation and performance monitoring

\- Engage in server capacity planning and system tuning

\- Collaborate with software engineers to support continuous deployment

Requirements

\- 2+ years in DevOps or SysOps role

\- Experience in agile software development

\- 3+ years experience in at least one of the following: Python, Java and
Scala

\- Strong background in Linux administration

\- Experience deploying and maintaining production environments in AWS

\- Familiarity with Nagios and/or PagerDuty

\- Hands-on experience in Hadoop, Spark and/or distributed systems preferred

If you are interested or would like to know more about the company or
position, email me at jorge@canopylabs.com

------
technicalfault
Bytemark | York, UK | On-site & Remote | Office support administrator

£15000 to £33000

This role is for someone who loves being on the inside of a business, enjoys
supporting both customers and staff, and can manage the logistics of a busy
office. All experience levels considered.

Apply anonymously here:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/3](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/3)

------
aj_icracked
iCracked (YC W12) San Francisco or Redwood City, CA

Our company is just under 100 strong with offices in the Bay Area, London, and
Berlin and the iCracked engineering team is currently 12 individuals. We are
looking to grow that to ~25 in the next 12 months. Our system currently
consists of our website, 3 sets of custom built business admin tools and 3 iOS
apps (1 consumer and 2 enterprise).

Revenues have gone from $1.7M in 2012, to $>17M in 2014 with massive growth
estimated for 2015. We are a graduate of YCombinator (W12) and one of Forbes
Top 20 Most Promising Companies. Backed by the preeminent Venture Capital
firms in Silicon Valley and growing like crazy. We are poised to dominate a
massive global market with backend technology that can be applied to a variety
of different markets in the future.

Back End Engineers-
[https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=36814](https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=36814)

Front End Engineers-
[https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=6133](https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=6133)

iOS Developer-
[https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=6130](https://www.icracked.com/careers/job?gh_jid=6130)

Additional Benefits:

Competitive Compensation Meaningful stock plans 401(K) plan Medical, Dental &
Vision Benefits Catered lunches and dinner Fully stocked kitchen Team retreats
New workstation, hardware and software Health Membership Two offices to work
from; our headquarters in Redwood City, and office in San Francisco Flexible
Vacation Policy Anyperk Membership

------
robg
Neumitra - physiology of daily brain health - Boston, MA at South
Station/Leather District

Full-time for embedded, mobile (iOS and Android), and full stack applications
from physiological data.

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for daily brain
health.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

We've had great luck finding amazing people here. Please say
hello@neumitra.com!

------
jmcminis
Narvar - San Mateo, Full Time, Onsite, VISA

Data Scientist - [https://angel.co/narvar/jobs/47508-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/narvar/jobs/47508-data-scientist)

Narvar is a fast-growing cloud solutions company poised to change and disrupt
how businesses handle their Supply Chain Management and customer post purchase
experience. We use open APIs, SaaS technologies and are taking a smart,
practical and data driven approach to supply chain. We are a well funded
startup with several marquee customers. With companies of every size relying
on our cloud solutions, Narvar thrives on innovation and succeeds with
talented and committed individuals and the best customer service.

The position: We are looking for a self-motivated entrepreneurial data
scientist with interests in between engineering, statistics, and product. We
have data products for you to help design, build, and deploy including
recommender systems, natural language processing, an A/B testing platform, and
numerous predictive analytics models. You will be joining a small team and
will be able to make an immediate impact. Are you an expert in one domain and
want to learn another? Do you own one piece of the data science stack and want
to master another? Let's do it!

About the data team: We maintain a set of ML APIs using a microservice
architecture. Our tech stack is mostly python code deployed in docker
containers using Amazon web services where ever possible. Our data group leans
towards an agile methodology for iteration on existing services. We cut code
and deploy on a weekly basis. For new products and services we plan a MVP and
then get to work. We work inside the engineering organization, closely with
product, and provide support for all business units. We work on both internal
and customer facing solutions.

------
jekor
Global DevOps Lead - Zalora -
[http://worldwide.zalora.com/](http://worldwide.zalora.com/) \- Singapore -
VISA, REMOTE

We need someone with experience running large websites. We already have 5 very
talented developers with systems and networking experience who are already
managing the sites on a day-to-day basis. They need someone to lead them:
guide designs, anticipate problems, communicate with other departments,
prioritize projects, etc. You will need to have a strong development
background even though this is not a developer position.

If you can do the job, you can work from anywhere or we will get you a visa to
work from our offices in Singapore (assuming you don't live here already).
Singapore is an ideal location for living in and exploring South East Asia.

Tech used: Nix/NixOS, Linux, Haskell, VirtualBox, Puppet (for legacy servers)

Apply (and read more details) at
[http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/DHuzeh/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/DHuzeh/Global-DevOps-Lead)

------
kathleenyano
TheLadders | New York City |
[http://www.theladders.com](http://www.theladders.com) | Full-time

We're looking for engineers to join our team! If you want to help people find
their next job, come join us. We're hiring for iOS engineers, front-end
engineers, back-end engineers and anyone in between.

Some of the technologies we use include Scala, Java, Storm, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ and Backbone.js. (Don't sweat it if you're not familiar with them- we
believe that good engineers can pick up new languages and frameworks easily.)

We have a strong engineering culture and believe in investing in our team's
ongoing education through a dedicated training budget and weekly tech talks.
Besides that, we value good engineering practices like clean code and testing.

To learn more about us, check out: *
[http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com) *
[http://careers.theladders.com](http://careers.theladders.com) * @TheLadderDev

or email me at kathleen [at] theladders [dot] com.

------
coderkeith
YouCanBook.me

UK | REMOTE

Rapidly growing startup, looking for developers (Java for our APIs, JS for a
greenfield React/Flux app) and an operations person (AWS, Java a plus). We are
a small team, but right now are defining the future of calendar data on the
internet. Help us scale our really neat app from millions to billions of
bookings.

[https://youcanbook.me/jobs](https://youcanbook.me/jobs)

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate) -
[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

———————

Solink transforms content from security cameras into insight that will change
the way you operate your brick and mortar business. Solink allows users to
view and measure physical interactions through a technology called Contextual
Analytics. While video cameras have traditionally been used for security
purposes - Solink unlocks video to be used across the entire enterprise.

A job at Solink means working with an amazing team, tackling one of the
biggest big data problems out there. We are investor-backed and housed in an
incubator-style innovation hub. We have a creative work environment, and at
Solink all of our employees have meaningful equity in the company.

We’re looking for a passionate and creative backend or full-stack developer to
help us define how people will interact with data to highlight the interesting
events in video.

——————————————————————

We work with a myriad of technologies, but primarily:

    
    
      - Node, C#
      - Angular, React 
      - Solr/ElasticSearch

------
spooneybarger
Sendence - NYC

We create high velocity data solutions targeting the financial sector.

Resilience Engineer - Do you love Aphyr's Call Me Maybe series? Do you love
distributed systems? Want to spend your days breaking one in a repeatable
fashion? We're looking for someone to do exactly that to the system we are
building.

Backend Engineer - We're looking for a couple of experienced engineers who can
move around to different parts of our infrastructure and work where needed.
Great chance to come onboard, contribute and find a part of the infrastructure
that most interests you.

Web Developer - We're looking for an experienced web developer to come in and
help lead the development of our real-time reporting and monitoring dashboards
as well as work on our external APIs.

Distributed Systems Architect - We're trying to create high throughput, low
latency systems that sometimes have exactly once semantics. We're looking at
how things like CRDTs and COVR can help us get there. If you spend a lot of
time building and thinking about distributed systems, we could use you.

Drop me an email at sean@sendence.com to talk about any of the positions
above.

------
loopj
Bugsnag - San Francisco, CA

[https://bugsnag.com](https://bugsnag.com)

We're helping software teams focus on building great software by building
automated crash monitoring for web and mobile apps. Half of a typical
developer’s time is currently spent finding and fixing bugs; we aim to bring
that number as close to zero as possible, by automating the entire error
monitoring process.

* Lead Operations Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184bad43f)

* Lead Frontend Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/72d44059-903c-4e7c-b064-6eb89c...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/72d44059-903c-4e7c-b064-6eb89c13fce2)

We already work with some of the world's fastest growing companies like
Square, GitHub, Mashable, Goodreads, Buffer, Heroku (and thousands more).
We’re currently doubling revenue every few months and we're now expanding our
team.

Email me (james at bugsnag.com) to talk more!

------
reczy
Chicago, IL

CounselHQ - CTO / Cofounder

CounselHQ is an early-stage legal technology company located in Chicago’s 1871
space and dedicated to helping sophisticated companies reduce their legal
bills. We are building a platform that makes it simple for these companies to
find, engage, and collaborate with a curated network of amazing legal
professionals.

CounselHQ is tackling a massive industry at an incredibly interesting time.
About 40,000 large private and public businesses spend almost $140 billion per
year on legal services. As CTO, you will lead in the design of technology that
helps bring efficiency, cost savings, and information symmetry to an industry
where hourly rates can exceed $1,000.

Technologies: ● Ruby ● Rails ● JavaScript ● HTML ● CSS (SASS) ● React ●
PostgreSQL ● Git

Looking for a full-stack or back-end developer with 3+ years experience, but
no hard requirements. Compensation will include salary but the focus will be
on significant equity. As a cofounder, you will have a meaningful impact on
the future direction of the company.

If you are interested in chatting and learning more about this position,
please reach out to me at mike@counselhq.com

------
instacart_dg
Senior Software Engineer: Rails - San Francisco at Instacart (FULL TIME/VISA
NEEDED?OK)

Instacart is building the best way for people to shop for groceries. Whether
on mobile or the web, you can order groceries and have them delivered to your
doorstep in minutes. You can choose from a variety of stores like Whole Foods
and Costco, as well as local grocers, and able to mix items from multiple
stores into one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is absolutely magical. Join us!

What You’ll Be Doing

Executing a variety of projects to extend and enhance our Instacart web
applications. Building new features to create an experience nothing short of
magical. What You Should Already Have

Bachelor’s degree in computer science, computer engineering, electrical
engineering, or equivalent preferred Demonstrable projects and results from 2+
years of relevant experience Ruby on Rails experience, or a willingness and
ability to dive in and learn extremely quickly Experienced with HTML & CSS as
well as web and mobile tool kits Superior analytical skills and a strong sense
of ownership in your work Experience working with open source, cloud-based web
and mobile platforms Comfortable working both alone and in teams of various
sizes Self-motivated drive to build, launch and iterate on products under
pressure What We’ll Set You Up With

Competitive salary and equity, based on experience Comprehensive health,
dental and vision coverage Laptop and peripherals of your choice A smorgasbord
of food while you work, including lunch and dinner catered daily A fulfilling,
challenging adventure of a work experience An incredible team of hackers and
hustlers

Please email resume to derrick@instacart.com if interested.

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync - Dallas, TX - Software Developer - Full time - On-Site Only

## About OrgSync

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

## Development Environment

Our platform is a balance between cutting-edge and production-solid. We aren’t
afraid to try new things, but they must support our millions of users. The
platform is primarily a Ruby on Rails app, with additional services crafted in
Clojure, Node, and more. On the front-end, we’re big React fans, and we have
iOS and Android mobile apps. We’re fully hosted on AWS with a matching Docker
stack for local development.

## Positions

Software Developer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

------
rfrey
DISTILLED LABS | SAN FRANCISCO | ANDROID, iOS LEAD ENGINEERS

Distilled Labs is reimagining how technology can help with note taking. We
believe that although tablets have enormous potential to transform note-taking
in school and in business, they've failed to catch on because pen on paper is
still good enough. We have some innovative ideas that we think will push
electronic note-taking from being "cool but kinda gimmicky" to being
indispensable.

We're currently just the two founders: two engineers who have founded
successful startups together in the past. We're well funded and have
distribution in place if we deliver.

What's in it for you:

● Greenfield development and the chance to do it right, right from the start

● Solid compensation in upper quartile for SFBay

● Participation in the entire product, and ownership of your part

● The chance to have your work used by millions of people

We'd love to talk to you if:

● You have deep experience in either Android or iOS development

● You care deeply about your craft

● You have broad knowledge of other technologies, because you're a curious
person

● You care about having your software used by real people for real reasons

I'm one of the founders - shoot me an email at rod@distilledlabs.co

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us on Yelp!

We have a number of open positions:

1) We are hiring a Designer in San Francisco to move our product, website, and
apps to the next level. We're a consumer-facing brand with interactions across
mobile, web, email, and even SMS. We're also advertising across multiple
media. Since our brand centers around a seamless and friendly experience, this
is a prime opportunity for a designer who wants to have a central role in a
'rocket ship' startup.

2) We're also hiring a Marketing Manager in San Francisco to manage our
creative campaigns, optimize funnels, and control CPA while comparing to LTV.
This is a data-driven role, so analytical strength and ambiguity tolerance are
critical attributes.

3) We're also hiring a Senior Operations Associate for our Los Angeles office.
Responsibilities including managing a rapidly-growing team of drivers, and
communicating with our customers and vendors. This is a great opportunity for
a smart person with 'hustle' who wants to get in early on an expanding local
office with.

4) Rinse continues to search for a qualified Senior Software Engineer. We're
primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of javascript and even a
little Java thrown in.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene? Perhaps your family ran a
dry cleaner or laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our
service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly.

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC W2011)- Accelerating Science in Palo Alto, CA (www.quartzy.com)

Researchers in the life sciences make discoveries that impact the way we
understand our world, but are stuck using post-it notes and excel to keep
track of it all. At Quartzy we are building the software infrastructure for
researchers manage their labs more efficiently and help accelerate the pace of
scientific discovery.

With 1/10 scientists in the US using Quartzy already, we are well on our way
to becoming the de-facto global standard for lab management and change the way
a $100B industry does business.

Tech we work with: PHP/HHVM, Laravel, MySQL, Ember.js, Redis, Elasticsearch,
beanstalkd, nginx, Ansible, Vagrant and more.

Front-End Developer: [http://grnh.se/76onl2](http://grnh.se/76onl2)

Full-Stack Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s4q63l](http://grnh.se/s4q63l)

If you’re interested or would like to chat about the positions, shoot Jane an
email - jane.eisenberg@quartzy.com

We also have a handful of ops positions open that you can check out here:
www.quartzy.com/careers

------
AngelaN
Location: San Francisco, CA

Subject: Drone Startup Hiring UI/UX Designer.

We're hiring an experienced designer who’s motivated & excited to take our
user experience to the next level.

At Airphrame (www.airphrame.com), our goal is to deploy a fleet of flying
robots, potentially 10,000's across the world, that are constantly updating
geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud sets) for mapping platforms,
environmental & civil engineers, and other industries that can utilize such
data. We've been in business 3 years, have recently raised 5M Series A, and
have paying customers who love us. Our data is invaluable to maintaining
utilities infrastructure (dams, powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the
future, robots (for delivery, cars, etc) will depend on good mapping data to
navigate the physical world - and we will be an essential part of that.

Founded by three engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, we
have a dynamic environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a robotics
laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland. You could be one of our early
core teammates.

About you: BS/BA in Design or related experience. 4+ years’ experience
designing user interfaces. Expert Photoshop, HTML and CSS skills. Passion for
applying user-centered design processes while working collaboratively with
cross-functional teams. Solid understanding of how design impacts user
conversions & other metrics. Can distill complex ideas into a simple,
straightforward interface. Strong visual design capabilities, including
composition, layout, information hierarchy, typography, color and motion.
Excited to join a small team.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include portfolio link or design samples

------
dat888
ShareThis is HIRING: Site Reliability Engr. DevOps. Big Data. Full Stack.
Front End. Publisher Support Tools. Dir. Data Product Manager. - Palo Alto,
CA.

ShareThis is an incredible social sharing data start-up backed by DFJ - who
also funded huge successes like Tesla, Twitter, Skype, Box and much more -
DFJ.com. We analyze & visualize terabytes of social data in real-time. We're
passionate about building quality software (unit testing/continuous
deployment) and work in small teams. Our clients have massive budgets, e.g.
Toyota, Microsoft, AT&T. If you're interested in solving big data problems
with us, contact me. Stack: Java, JS, Angular, Kafka, Aerospike, Hadoop,
Cassandra

Engineering Blog:
[http://engineering.sharethis.com](http://engineering.sharethis.com)

Learn More & Apply:
[http://ShareThis.com/rocketship](http://ShareThis.com/rocketship)

Feel free to contact me directly about any questions. Yes - H1B transfers.
Onsite positions only. No Recruiters. EEO.

-Dat Nguyen

Head of Talent, ShareThis e: dat@sharethis.com

------
nickreffitt
Sysadmin - London, UK - REMOTE an option

As a Sysadmin at Tapdaq you will be working to improve the reliability and
performance of our web services. You will work shoulder-to-shoulder with our
engineers to design and build the next generation of web applications and
systems infrastructure, focusing on automation, availability and performance.

Our stack is built on Google Cloud, and consists of Java (Jetty), Node.js
(Express), Apache Kafka, MySQL, MongoDB.

## Responsibilities

* Work with our engineers to design, build, and maintain systems.

* Write scripts to monitor and automate processes.

* Troubleshoot issues across the entire stack - hardware, software, application and network.

* Participate in code reviews for projects.

## Qualifications

* 2+ years industry experience as Software engineer.

* Demonstrable knowledge of TCP/IP, HTTP, web application security, and experience in multi-tier web application architectures.

* Hands-on experience in building event driven backend systems on JVM with Java.

* Ability to prioritise tasks and work independently.

* Track record of practical problem solving, excellent communication, and documentation skills.

## Perks

* Macbook Pro.

* Loose vacation policy.

* Bi-annual company retreats.

* Based in Balderton Capital’s stunning office in Kings Cross, London.

* Join in on conversations with our advisors: [https://tapdaq.com/about](https://tapdaq.com/about)

E-mail the co-founder to apply: nick@tapdaq.com

------
meetearnest
San Francisco, CA

Earnest – Software and Data Engineers of all levels –
[https://www.meetearnest.com/careers](https://www.meetearnest.com/careers)

Want to revolutionize finance?

Earnest is a next generation financial technology company intent on improving
consumer finance. We are looking beyond traditional metrics like credit scores
and using data science and software to reinvent lending.

Our technology team is made up of data scientists, software engineers and data
engineers that decide how they work best. We believe this allows for people to
take greater ownership and approach problems creatively. We find value in code
reviews, pair programming and paying down technical debt. Every day we are
deploying code and launching features with few internal bureaucratic barriers
to get closer to our vision of a better, more just bank. We’re constantly
reflecting on how we can improve our product and processes, and will quickly
push towards better solutions as they come. We value diversity of perspective,
and evaluate ideas on merits, not seniority.

------
jamilvelji
Vantage Analytics | Toronto, Canada |
[http://gotvantage.com](http://gotvantage.com) | Growth Marketing Lead

Headquartered in Toronto, Canada, the Vantage Analytics team is made up of
diverse, creative and fun individuals. Our culture is open and flexible. We
believe that people do their best work and are happiest when they are given
the freedom to shape their environment and are surrounded by amazing
colleagues. There are no suits here. We wear jeans or shorts and we often have
dogs in the office.

We're looking to hire a Growth Marketing Lead. This is a vital role, you’ll be
responsible for growing our customer base of paying customers and tightening
up our conversion funnels. This position will have complete control over
managing and driving customer growth so having a desire to lead and manage a
comprehensive growth strategy, as well as the skills to help execute that
strategy, is critical.

You'll need to take on the traditional marketing world, SEO and paid channels
(AdWords, Facebook, 3rd party networks, etc), content marketing, and the new
techniques of growth-hacking, all with a heavy emphasis on data and analysis
to run experiments and validate hypotheses.

The successful candidate must be passionate about using data to make decisions
and taking the company vision to new heights.

We’re looking for someone who embraces failure in testing, learns from it and
makes their decisions better the next time around.

Full job description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/18oiu0gd3kh_D7aSUga03WLvd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/18oiu0gd3kh_D7aSUga03WLvd-
jeDXxOZBD4d1OxZQIs/edit?usp=sharing)

Interested? Email jamil.velji@vantageanalytics.com

------
old-gregg
We're a stealth start-up in the cloud/systems market (our target customer is
us: engineers). Founded by previously successful YCombinator portfolio alumni
with great connections in the industry and the investing community.

This time we want to build something big. Our product makes open source
developers happy. It also makes users of open source software happy.

We're in YC Summer 15 class and we're talking to engineers who're interested
in joining very early on with significant equity upside (but we offer a salary
as well). We will be flattered if you'd consider to sit down with us, discuss
the vision and possibly pick holes in it and help us fix them.

    
    
      Our Backend Needs:
        - Golang and C
        - Filesystems and network protocols
        - Security
        - Linux internals and containers
    
      Frontend:
        - Looking for an opinionated front-end UI/UX expert.
        - Teach us how it's done. We're backend people, we need your help.
    
      Location:
        - Bay Area
        - Austin
        - Seattle
    

Contact: jobs@gravitational.io

------
jbergstroem
Pageload - Remote - Full time

Pageload (pageload.io) is a new service that aims to make websites faster by
acting as a transparent proxy between the origin and a CDN. Pageload is based
in Sydney, Australia but has a global customer base and aims to be a global
service when publicly launched. Pageload recenly aquired venture captial to
accelerate the global rollout. We strongly believe that everyone who wants to
work with us does it because it's an area they like to spend time in, be it
jpeg headers or shaving cpu cycles off css minifacation. We don't have
requirements as to when or from where you work -- that's most often best
decided by yourself.

Our platform is [at the moment] mostly built with nodejs.

We are (currently) looking for two positions:

\- dev ops: we're looking for someone that wants to help us build a globally
distributed, fault-tolerant and auto scaling containerised platform. Since
pageload's job is to make other websites faster, reducing latency in every
step of the stack will be your highest priority. Experience with amazon,
docker and nginx is required. Experience in writing javascript/nodejs is a
strong plus since you most likely also will be contributing to the backend of
pageload. Varnish is also a plus.

\- backend engineer: your main job will be to expand the functionality of
pageload in terms of what we can optimise (for size or speed) as well as
generally improving the application, its resiliency and infrastructure. A
strong background in javascript/nodejs as well as experience with C is
preferred since that's where you will do most of your work (unless you can
convince the team there's a better tool for the job). Experience with Amazon
infrastructure is also a plus.

Feel free to shoot us an email to [jobs at pageload.io] or ping me on IRC
(jbergstroem@freenode) if you'd like to talk. Looking forward to hearing from
you.

------
olegp
Omniata - [http://omniata.com/careers/](http://omniata.com/careers/) \- San
Francisco or Helsinki - Full Stack Engineer - Full time, visa

Omniata enables the entire digital organization - marketers, product managers
and data scientists - to run their business based on data. It creates an
integrated view of consumers across devices, providing tools to optimize the
user experience in real-time. Omniata integrates analytics, CRM, engagement
and A/B testing platforms into a single all encompassing solution.

We are looking for a talented full stack engineer to help us take our service
to the next level and change how our customers view their business critical
data. As such, we hope you have keen interest in big data, data visualization
& building modern web interfaces and REST APIs. You will work alongside
product managers, business analysts, designers and other engineers to spec up
and implement new parts of our service. This will involve writing code for
both browser and server, which interfaces with our back end event data store.

As a full stack engineer you will be responsible for creating the front end of
Omniata's service that allows our customers to make the most of their data.
You’ll need to have the ability to quickly go from a set of wireframes and
requirements to a working web app while taking customer needs and changing
priorities into account.

Knowledge of HTML, CSS and JavaScript is required. Familiarity with AngularJS
is a plus. Experience with any server side web stack such as: Java, Rails,
Node as well as any Python or PHP framework is also assumed.

To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile
to careers-sf@omniata.com or careers-hl@omniata depending on whether you're
applying to San Francisco or Helsinki.

------
eloycoto
Galicia, Spain | Full Time | WebRTC QA engineers

Company: [http://www.quobis.com](http://www.quobis.com) Job Specs:
[http://www.quobis.com/images/stories/qa%20webrtc%20engineer%...](http://www.quobis.com/images/stories/qa%20webrtc%20engineer%20posittion%20quobis.pdf)

My colleagues of Quobis are hiring. They are based in Galicia, north-west of
Spain, 7 km to Portugal.

They need QA WebRTC engineer. They are on the top of WebRTC companies in the
world + they had more than 50 webrtc POC in more than 37 countries.

Quobis is located in Galicia, where you can rent a 3 bedroom flat for €350 pm,
and you can live in front of the beach for €500 pm. In the other hand, Galicia
is knowing as Galifornia.

[http://www.quobis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view...](http://www.quobis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=277&Itemid=84)

I worked for them and all was perfect. Leave that position was one of my worst
decision ever!

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco - [https://sense.io](https://sense.io) \- VP of
Engineering

We’re building a cloud data science platform to power the future of science
and business. We're a VC-backed seed stage company and are working with some
of the largest companies in technology, finance, and pharma.

We're looking for a VP of Engineering to help scale our engineering efforts.
We view this role as a late-stage cofounder. You'd be responsible for managing
engineering and accelerating product development as we scale. Our stack
consists of Go, Kubernetes, Node.js, Docker, React, and Angular.js. You should
have strong knowledge of cluster scale distributed systems and a passion for
building efficient engineering processes.

Compensation: We're willing to offer competitive salary and significant (late
stage co-founder) level equity to the right candidate. If you're looking for
such a role, email us to start a conversation.

Email: tristan@sense.io

Website: [https://sense.io](https://sense.io)

------
vecter
KAMCORD | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.kamcord.com/](https://www.kamcord.com/)

* iOS Engineers: [https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905)

* Android Engineers: [https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/054e810f-fc88-46ea-9b50-65e9c996d11d)

* Technical Sourcer: [https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/e89844df-ea55-4a33-81f3-e34df7...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/e89844df-ea55-4a33-81f3-e34df7cbd1da)

Kamcord has raised over $25M in funding and is growing fast. We’re building a
social network centered around gameplay videos for the world’s 1 billion
mobile gamers. Using the world’s first mobile gameplay recording and sharing
technology, we reach hundreds of millions of mobile devices a month.

------
stanshch
Since 2009, Venmo has been connecting and empowering people through payments.
Venmo has been hailed as “the crown jewel of all finance apps” by Forbes, and
nominated “#1 app college students should download right now” by Buzzfeed.
With Venmo, you can make and share payments instantly on your iPhone or
Android device (or online), for free. Pay for dinner, split rent, or just say
hello. Venmo makes sending and receiving money fast, simple, and fun. At
Venmo, we believe that innovation is fostered in an environment that values
intellectual curiosity and the joy of learning. We are changing the world from
our offices in New York and San Francisco, and we'd love for you to join us!

Platform Engineer (Python): [http://grnh.se/vdoc7t](http://grnh.se/vdoc7t)

Web Engineer: [http://grnh.se/dlaqy3](http://grnh.se/dlaqy3)

Lead Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/vy4ew6](http://grnh.se/vy4ew6)

Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s6jb1a](http://grnh.se/s6jb1a)

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kyr102](http://grnh.se/kyr102)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/jyf8et](http://grnh.se/jyf8et)

Android QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/qxpcl4](http://grnh.se/qxpcl4)

iOS QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/lix1d5](http://grnh.se/lix1d5)

UI Engineer: [http://grnh.se/o56ila](http://grnh.se/o56ila)

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for UI and data Software Engineers, DevOps, Demand Marketing, and
Sales Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate
international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. Just announced: a $9m Series A, and our customers
include eBay, Square, and Hipmunk.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://jobs.lever.co/alation](http://jobs.lever.co/alation) or contact
joanna.leon@alation.com

------
ramseykhalaf
RADIOactive - Singapore ([http://radioactive.sg](http://radioactive.sg))

At Radioactive we provide cutting edge software solutions to the radio
industry. We work closely with some of the biggest broadcasters in Asia in all
areas of the business, from apps to big data analytics.

We are a modern, agile software company; currently building awesome stuff with
some exciting technologies including Play, Akka, Elasticsearch, AngularJS,
AWS, Docker and Ansible. We like wearing many hats, brainstorming about new
features in the morning and automating deployment to cloud servers in the
afternoon, and learning new skills all the time.

As a member of our small and highly skilled team you will be involved in all
parts of the product life cycle: requirements, design, prototyping,
development, deployment, and operations. If you love shipping clean, lean,
efficient code that makes a real impact on the everyday lives of millions of
people then we want to talk to you.

If you're interested, get in touch at russell@radioactive.sg

------
ValG
Android Dev San Francisco, CA

email: val@instamotor.com

Instamotor - Mobile First Used Car Marketplace

tl;dr - We're technical, funded with an exceptionally long runway, you'd get
to build your own Android Dev Team

Our team is small and highly technical. We are experienced when it comes to
iOS but we're looking for help when it comes to Android. Our iOS app focuses
on speed, efficient data-sync between thousands of objects, and strong UX.
We'd like to bring someone onboard who can bring the same discipline to
Android development.

What You'll Be Doing

You will be the first Android Engineer at Instamotor. You will own the app and
have your hands in everything (including broader company direction).

We're looking for

2+ years of software development experience and at least 1 year of Android app
development experience. We don't care about degrees, but we do care that you
know what you're doing. Very strong development skills in Java, Android SDK,
and good general programming skills Superior analytical skills and a strong
sense of urgency and ownership in your work Proven customer facing application
development, troubleshooting, deployment and application performance tuning
experience Proven ability to build, launch and iterate on apps under pressure
A love for coding and ability to code quickly What We'll Set You Up With

Competitive salary and equity, based on experience Comprehensive health,
dental and vision coverage Laptop and peripherals of your choice A fulfilling,
challenging adventure of a work experience An incredible team of hackers and
hustlers In your application, please include a short note about your
background and interests, your Github username, and/or links to any projects
that represent your skill set.

------
zmillman
Magoosh ~ Berkeley, CA ~ Software Engineer (Rails + more)

###

We’re looking for our third full-stack developer to contribute to building the
future of test prep.

Our engineering team is small (two developers + you), but we have a huge
impact! We already help millions of students around the world study and
prepare for their standardized tests with our popular web and mobile apps, and
more are signing up every minute.

From day one, you’ll own projects and contribute directly to code running in
production and we highly value collaboration, positive feedback, and
mentorship.

Our projects usually involve close collaboration with other departments, which
means you’ll learn far more than just engineering. The whole company is around
25 people, so you’ll know everyone in the office and have a real say in
Magoosh’s goals and business decisions.

If you're an engineer excited about building edTech products, I'd love to talk
:)

###

Read more about our position here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/magoosh/jobs/59481](https://boards.greenhouse.io/magoosh/jobs/59481)

------
kevinwuhoo
San Francisco, CA - Academia.edu - Full Time Onsite

We're a team of 12 engineers (18 total) building an Open Science platform to
bring the world's research online, available to all, for free. With over 22M
registered users (that's a user-to-engineer ratio of 1.2M to 1!) and growing
at 10% per month, we're looking to reach to 60M registered within the next
year. We're currently working on products which accelerate the speed of paper
peer review and publication.

We're hiring full-stack engineers, front-end engineers, an infrastructure
engineer, and a product designer. We use Ruby on Rails, RSpec, Postgres,
Redis, Elasticsearch, Backbone, and React on AWS. We're 3 blocks from the
Montgomery BART station. Check out our hiring page at
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring).

Please contact me if you have any questions or if you'd like to chat:
kevin@academia.edu, software engineer. Check my profile for more contact info
if needed.

------
rkpzero
DocNav Labs | New York City (Union Square) | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.docnavapp.com/](https://www.docnavapp.com/)

Lead Engineer (Full Stack)

DocNav is changing the way people interact with documents – providing
unparalleled insight and solving problems they didn’t even know they have.
After a successful launch and a financial raise, DocNav is looking for an
engineer to help lead it to the next level.

You will be the technical lead. The position is a chance to contribute to and
shape the future of a unique product with far-ranging applications in a space
experiencing lots of innovation. Primary responsibilities will be day-to-day
development along with helping plan the product roadmap, building out the
technical team, and managing outside development resources.

Some of the things you will be working on are:

\- Designing and developing new front-end features to make the user experience
even more compelling

\- Implement the back-end to realize these new features

\- Building data sets from user interactions and using them to gain insights
into document content and usage

\- Architecting systems to deliver data to producers of legal content

\- Design, plan, build, and test DocNav’s API and integrations into third-
party services

\- Improve document analysis algorithms including incorporation of potential
machine learning methods

Current Stack — Python / Django / Backbone.js / AWS / RDS (Postgres)

Full description here —
[https://docsend.com/view/vjivdrt](https://docsend.com/view/vjivdrt)

Contact — Please send resumes to recruiting@docnavlab.com

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, onsite only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who recently broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automated testing. We can - and do - deploy to production
several times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

~~~
georgerobinson
Sounds like a really exciting opportunity! However, I can't open the link to
your website. I get stuck in a redirect loop on your careers page between
m.smakets.com and smarkets.com. Client is mobile Safari, iOS 8, iPhone 5S.

~~~
bostik
Oh bugger, I thought we had snuffed every last one of those redirect traps.
Obviously not.

For what it's worth, we're in the middle of (to be fair: long & arduous)
process of re-merging the desktop and mobile site. They really need to come
from the same layout engine with a unified, responsive theming. WIP, as it
stands.

And in case you're wondering why the process takes so long: we don't believe
in "big bang" rollouts. Improving things gradually makes it far easier to
track the effects and errors from individual changes. It's simpler to triage
errors, misfeatures and omissions between small steps.

Rolling back a bad release is cheap, and there's nothing to be ashamed of in
reverting a bad commit.

------
jtg
TrueCar is hiring Rails, Python, and devops engineers in Santa Monica.

If you're a Rails engineer, we're hiring in San Francisco and Austin, too.

See [http://truecar.com/hiring.html](http://truecar.com/hiring.html) for the
full scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools.

Let's see; what else?

* We're remote-friendly.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options and performance bonuses.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch.

Send an email to me (jgo AT truecar.com) and I'll personally see to it that
your resume and/or GitHub profile get looked at. Or heck, even if you're not
applying but just have questions, drop me a line.

------
TheHunter
Looking for a Mid Level Front End Dev in DC or NYC to join Jibe. We have a lot
of cool perks (free healthcare, free lunch, unlimited vacation, etc...) and a
fairly relaxed startup atmosphere. You will primarily be working on a mid size
AngularJS app currently in use by eBay / UPS / Paypal and others. I don't care
if you have AngularJS experience as long as you have experience with a JS
framework. You can read more about the job here -
[https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-
engi...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-engineer-
washington-dc/) or [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-
engi...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-engineer-new-
york-ny/). Feel free to contact me directly - hpowers@jibe.com - I am the team
lead on the project.

------
sdangerfield
Hi-Rez Studios - Onsite in Atlanta, Ga

We are looking for: UI Artist, Environment Artist, Game Designer, Senior Level
Designer, Associate Level Designer, Associate Motion Graphics Designer, Web
Developer, Senior AI Programmer, Systems Programmer, UI Programmer, &
Character Rigger.

You can read more about them at www.hirezstudios.com. Or message me at
sdangerfield@hirezstudios.com if you are interested!

------
mac14
Coho Data ([http://www.cohodata.com](http://www.cohodata.com)) - { Vancouver,
BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Palo Alto, California | Bangalore, India }

We’re building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system. We’re a
well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture and a
growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI’14 and FAST’14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest position: \- Software Engineer - Storage Core

Other roles: \- Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) \- Software
Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow, python) \- Test Automation
Development (python) \- Optimization and Profiling (C, valgrind)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you’re interested, please head to our website to learn more about us and
our open roles: [http://www.cohodata.com/jobs](http://www.cohodata.com/jobs)

------
trsohmers
REX Computing ([http://rexcomputing.com](http://rexcomputing.com)) is a new
DARPA funded Bay Area fabless semiconductor startup building a new processor
architecture providing the highest energy efficiency compared to all other
general purpose compute systems (including top of the line CPUs, DSPs, GPUs,
and FPGAs). Founded by two Thiel Fellows, REX just closed its first (not yet
announced) financing round, and is posting here on Hacker News about 2 weeks
before we will be looking elsewhere. Competitive salary offering and equity
will be offered as we are now hiring our first ~5 engineers, with three
positions listed below. We're looking for people who are excited about the
possibilities of new semiconductor startups, processor architectures and
making the worlds best chip, and the positions below are not all
encompassing... if you are interested in revolutionizing the semiconductor
space, and excite about making a completely new processor from the ground up
(with the full resources to go and do so), please send an email to thomas [at]
rexcomputing.com !

Feel free to ask any other questions here! Our website is relatively vague,
but I'm happy to answer most questions here, and a lot more over coffee!

Also note that the titles are not final, and as we are building a team from
scratch, our early engineers will be forming the company around them.

REX Computing | Compiler Developer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | Citizen | LLVM ; Compilers ; Backend

REX Computing | RTL/Verilog Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | Citizen | RTL ; Verilog ; VHDL ; ASIC ; FPGA

REX Computing | VLSI/Digital Chip Design Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area |
On site ; Remote] | Full Time | Citizen | FPGA ; ASIC ; Synopsys ; Cadence

metafriendly

------
samelawrence
StrataCloud - Junior to Senior Engineering - Atlanta

[http://www.stratacloud.com/careers/](http://www.stratacloud.com/careers/)

StrataCloud is deployment and monitoring intelligence for the data center. We
have legacy products that bring in solid revenue, have taken in recent
investment to guarantee financial stability, and are looking to grow our new
product offerings FAST. We are focused on the Converged Infrastructure market
in IT, making complex deployments of storage, compute, and networking
resources in the data center blindingly fast, allowing application deployments
on private data centers with the same ease of public cloud offerings, and
continuously monitoring the performance of the infrastructure and those
applications in an ongoing manner.

We hire for cultural fit and intelligence above all else. We use Erlang,
Python, CoffeeScript, Backbone, Mongo, Java, and a few other fun flavors in
our cookbook. All the usual startup perks, without the dumb schmancy stuff.

------
republicgop
Republic | Washington DC

Republic is a startup in beautiful Alexandria, VA. Located about 15 minutes
away from the US Capitol, we are building software for our Nation's
politicians and creating modern tools for our democracy. If politics and
engineering interest you, this is for you.

Backend engineer: Python / Django

Frontend engineer: JavaScript / HTML5 /CSS

If interested, please reach out to hn [at] republic.gop

------
primaryobjects
The Associated Press | Cranbury, NJ | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full Time,
Onsite [http://www.ap.org](http://www.ap.org)

The Associated Press has an opening for a junior web developer with experience
in C# ASP .NET MVC 5, AngularJs, jQuery, Javascript, CSS, MongoDb, and REST
web services. Experience with Visual Studio 2013, TFS, AWS, and Github is a
plus!

The AP is one of the largest and most trusted sources of independent
newsgathering, supplying a steady stream of news to its members, international
subscribers and commercial customers. Founded in 1846, AP has covered all the
major news events of the past 165 years, providing high-quality, informed
reporting of everything from wars and elections to championship games and
royal weddings.

[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=AP&cws=1&rid=3334)

------
kujenga
Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We just closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us take this idea to the next level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
analysis problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our
careers page at [https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
nmb
Color Genomics | Burlingame, CA | Onsite, Full-time | Full Stack, Backend,
Bioinformatics

Color Genomics is democratizing access to high-quality genetic testing. Our
first product, a breast and ovarian cancer risk test that's 1/10 the price of
existing offerings, launched 2 weeks ago and was covered in Fast Company,
Forbes, and the New York Times[1]. We're lucky to have a team that represents
the best from of the worlds of software development and next-generation DNA
testing, and a scientific advisory board that includes the scientist who
discovered the BRCA1 gene. If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about
biological problems, or have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel
free to contact me directly: nish@getcolor.com

More info on our mission: [https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-
everyone](https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-everyone)

[1] Press coverage:

\- [http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-
people/ex-g...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-people/ex-
googlers-new-breast-cancer-gene-test-cuts-the-cost-to-women)

\-
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-u...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-
up-pledges-to-cut-cost-of-breast-cancer-genetic-testing-from-4000-to-249/)

\- [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-
aff...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-affordable-
tests-for-detecting-breast-cancer-genes.html?_r=0)

------
adamhn
Dallas, TX: Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At Brainspace ([http://brainspace.com](http://brainspace.com)), our goal is to
meaningfully connect the world. Our groundbreaking core technology is
transforming the way people find and connect knowledge and people.

We work in Ruby, Java, and some Clojure, building complex systems with high
scalability in the cloud.

Things you’d be doing:

    
    
      * Participate in the design, development and deployment of products,
        features and enhancements
      * Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs

You are a great fit if:

    
    
      * You think doing analytics in real time at web scale is a fun challenge
      * You want to work someplace where cookie-cutter off-the-shelf solutions aren't
        good enough.
      * You are willing to dig into Java, NLP, and machine learning. And are not
        afraid of ElasticSearch, Scala, Clojure, or whatever it takes to make great
        things work at scale.

BONUS POINTS FOR:

    
    
      * Expertise in engineering world-class web applications that scale
        from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond
      * Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc) or similar
      * Familiarity and experience with modern search architectures
      * A level of comfort amidst flying nerf darts and RC helicopters

You love to ship code, have a strong sense of ownership, and an
entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer:

    
    
      * A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
      * A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish
        things you never thought you could
      * Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
      * Generous vacation policy

Sound interesting? Let's talk. Drop me a note — adam at brainspace.com

------
rhyslindmark
Edify -- Remote or Onsite

We're a seed-stage Colorado start-up dedicated to making learning music more
fun, creative, and accessible for kids around the world.

We're hiring an iOS Developer and a Full-Stack Web Developer:
[http://www.edify.co/jobs](http://www.edify.co/jobs)

If you're excited about teaching, games, music, or kids, reach out!

------
trusche
LegitScript - Portland, OR and Dublin, Ireland

We fight illegal online pharmacies with ruby!

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
mission includes protecting consumers from fake cancer cures, cosmetics that
contain mercury, "all natural" supplements that contain dangerous
pharmaceuticals, and illegal online pharmacies that fake their certifications
and sell prescription medications to anyone who asks. Our clients include
Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

We have open positions for software developers in both Portland and Dublin,
and are also looking for a full time DBA.

[http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/](http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/)

~~~
bpg_92
I can't get to see the page, it is sending this:

The page you were looking for doesn't exist.

You may have mistyped the address or the page may have moved. Maybe other
link?

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat is hiring for a number roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We are also hiring interns for the Fall (Sept-Dec) term so please
feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on experience from
$70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in the US. If you're
not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to contact
us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage the work
permit / visa process.

Send your resume/github account to steph at tophat dot com.

[https://tophat.com/careers/](https://tophat.com/careers/)

~~~
r0naa
You look like a cool place to work for, could you provide more details on the
responsibilities of each role? Also, would you mind if I submit this job
opening on of my college's mailing lists (UWaterloo)?

~~~
wahnfrieden
Hey! You can find details on our careers page, each role is listed at the
bottom: [https://tophat.com/careers/](https://tophat.com/careers/) If you've
got specific questions about the roles / our tech stack / company, reach out
to steph at tophat dot com and we can chat more.

And yeah definitely feel free to share this on your mailing lists :) Thanks!

~~~
r0naa
Sent! Best of luck :)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. These parents-to-be look to us to help them make
decisions about what to buy for their baby and where. We have an extremely
engaged user-base, we’re growing quickly, making real money and building new
products that will take us to the next level.

Frontend Developer - Lead the development of our website. Obsess over user-
experience, A/B testing, code maintainability and page-speed. Our stack is
Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and Backbone/CoffeeScript/Javascript.

Why should you consider BabyList?

We offer:

\- fascinating work that users actually notice and love

\- extremely smart, diverse team

\- actual work/life balance

\- benefits of an early stage startup (autonomy, fast pace, many hats...),
without the risk of the an early stage startup (i.e. our revenue is paying for
our growth)

\- great office location

\- Old Oakland neighborhood (3 blocks from 12th street BART)

\- we're a team of 9. Everyone has a big impact and is great at what they do.

I would love to tell you more over the phone or coffee. Email me at
natalie@babyli.st

------
igurari
Judicata - Software Engineer - San Francisco

Judicata is building the most advanced legal research, analytics and
artificial intelligence tools in the world. Ours is a highly collaborative
environment that fuses engineering, law, product and design. Building an
ontology of the law requires a deep understanding of natural and legal
language.

Requirements:

We’re looking for software engineers with 2+ years of experience, including
significant backend development, and a passion for organizing one of the most
complex logical systems in the world. Having a B.S./B.A. in Computer Science
or a related field is required, along with strong communication skills for
collaborating, not just within our engineering team but with our legal team as
well.

Candidates should be excited about transitioning between applying NLP and
graph theory techniques to writing frontend code and optimizing database
queries.

Our stack includes Python, Django, JavaScript, Java, PostgreSQL, AWS, git and
gerrit. Experience in each of these is a plus but not required.

------
andrewfhart
Pogoseat - Santa Monica, CA (On-site, full-time) |
[https://pogoseat.com/](https://pogoseat.com/)

* Full stack software engineers: [https://angel.co/pogoseat/jobs/68114-full-stack-software-eng...](https://angel.co/pogoseat/jobs/68114-full-stack-software-engineer)

* Front-end developers: [https://angel.co/pogoseat/jobs/68334-front-end-developer](https://angel.co/pogoseat/jobs/68334-front-end-developer)

Pogoseat is building the world's premiere white-labeled platform for live-
event upgrades. Want a better seat at the next Giants game? Want to shoot a
basket on the court after the game? Pogoseat provides technology that enables
teams, venues, promotors, and organizers to offer an endless variety of seat
and VIP upgrade possibilities to fans.

We're out to make the world a better place by making live events more
memorable. We believe that only the worst seats should be empty, never the
best, and we've got a passionate team of diverse, talented people working hard
to make sure your next experience at a live event is one you'll never forget.

Join our Santa Monica, CA based team (of 12) and take a leading role in
helping us grow.

More about us: [https://pogoseat.com/](https://pogoseat.com/),
[https://angel.co/pogoseat](https://angel.co/pogoseat),
[https://twitter.com/pogoseat](https://twitter.com/pogoseat),
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/pogoseat-2-3m/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/pogoseat-2-3m/)

------
pmorgan
Twelvefold is a Big Data-driven, real-time marketing platform that reaches
audiences through relevant content, versus cookies.

We are looking for a highly-motivated, devops-minded Systems Engineer to join
our small but growing Technical Operations team and help us expand our
infrastructure and streamline our operations. Technical Operations is
responsible for all of the equipment within our datacenters, from networking
to servers to storage administration. Remote work is a possibility for this
role.

Ideal candidates enjoy having exposure to a wide range of technology and want
to use automation and devops practices to conquer Big Data challenges.

For more details and to apply, please visit our site:

[http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=51268...](http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512687.viewjobdetail&CID=512687&JID=496467Twelvefold)
is a Big Data-driven, real-time marketing platform that reaches audiences
through relevant content, versus cookies.

We are looking for a highly-motivated, devops-minded Systems Engineer to join
our small but growing Technical Operations team and help us expand our
infrastructure and streamline our operations. Technical Operations is
responsible for all of the equipment within our datacenters, from networking
to servers to storage administration. Remote work is a possibility for this
role.

Ideal candidates enjoy having exposure to a wide range of technology and want
to use automation and devops practices to conquer Big Data challenges.

For more details and to apply, please visit our site:

[http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=51268...](http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512687.viewjobdetail&CID=512687&JID=496467)

------
dminor
Say Media - Full Stack Engineers, Senior Front End Engineer (San Francisco,
Portland OR), DevOps (San Francisco, Portland, REMOTE), Engineering Manager
(San Francisco)

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 50 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this.

Say is well funded and a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance.
We're looking for good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our
platform is Python based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates, except for remote devops.

------
technicalfault
Bytemark | Manchester & York, UK | On-site | Developers

£32500 to £48000

This role would suit a software engineer who loves web technologies, front and
back, and has a track record of achievement they'd like to build on.

Apply anonymously here:
[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/4](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/4)

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or San Francisco, CA or REMOTE |
Ruby on Rails & DevOps Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We're one of the world's leading VPN service providers and are looking for
Ruby on Rails engineers and DevOps engineers to help us manage our growth and
build out new features. Our stack is completely Ruby-based, so the ideal
DevOps candidate should be comfortable with Ruby scripts.

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood
hills), and all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the
occasional email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume, a link to your GitHub
(or some other site where we can see your code), and what makes you interested
in our company. Don't forget to mention you're from HN!

------
motti
CopyCopy, London, UK | REMOTE or ONSITE | Marketer/Growth Hacker

CopyCopy is a young, cosy, startup on the cusp of launching a groundbreaking
consumer productivity app.

We require someone to help us get many many users to try out our service!

The ideal candidate would:

• Know the correct channels for marketing our product.

• Have good writing and communication skills.

• Be prepared to get hands-on posting on all relevant marketing channels and
pushing our product.

• Have been involved in a tech product launch.

Brownie points if:

• You've worked in advertising to some extent.

• You've done some really cool "growth hacking" in past.

• You've got some coding ability.

Remote applications are fine as long as you're located +/-3 hours from London
(GMT) timezone but we're very happy to have you on-site in our London office.
Will consider shorter term or longer-term contract or employment for the right
candidate.

Just email a CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

We're also looking for UX/UI designer, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639387)

------
JacobKyle
We’re looking for a full-stack Unreal Editor 4 developer to join us in
downtown SF on a ground breaking new venture building immersive Virtual
Reality and Augmented Reality experiences with new hardware.

This is a full-time on-site role in an accelerator/incubator startup funded by
of one of the worlds largest technology companies. We’re a small group of
programmers, artists and hardware designers. Attention to detail, strong
communication skills, an ability to do design and implementation from end-to-
end are critical.

Check us out at [http://liminal-ar.com/#intro](http://liminal-ar.com/#intro)

Core requirements:

\- Extensive experience building games in Unreal Engine

\- Knowledge of blueprints customization

\- The ability to script VFX animations in UE4

\- Strong C++ / C# skills with the ability to code and architect gameplay
mechanics

\- Experience building complex technical products

\- Comfortable with version control

\- Good background in 3D and applied mathematics

-Direct experience using VR/AR devices such Oculus Rift, Razer Hydra, Leap Motion etc is a plus

------
robmixlr
[London - F/T - onsite]

At Mixlr, we’re currently looking to meet great developers with a background
in one or more of Ruby, C/C++ and Linux server administration.

Mixlr is a simple way to share live audio. Over 40,000 live broadcasters and
millions of listeners use our platform every month, and the use cases go far
beyond music: our service is used by politicians, journalists, teachers,
podcasters, concert-goers and many more.

Our main web applications are built using Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but we have
also built in-house native mobile applications for iOS and Android, and a
cross-platform broadcast app in C++ for both Windows and Mac.

We are a small team and to help build and maintain our service, we invest in
building great internal tools, monitoring systems and backend processes.

Keywords: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Puppet, Nodejs, Websockets, Redis, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, streaming media, Java, mobile, devops.

For more information get in touch. jobs@mixlr.com

[http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

------
mapton
Distributed Database Senior Architect @ Huawei in Santa Clara, CA;

Job Summary: Geo-distributed database architect candidates are sought to work
on leading-edge geo-distributed data management system research and
development for scalable high-performance, highly available, distributed
database systems to support transactional and analytic applications in the
cloud across data centers.

Contact; E-mail: mark.apton@huawei.com Phone: 408- 330-5338

Job URL;

[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=FUTUREWEITECH&cws=1&rid=6064)

Why work for us? • Our contract sales reached $46.5 billion USD in 2014, a
year on year increase of 20.6%. • We invest in engineering and innovation -
70,000+ of our 150,000 global employees work in R&D. • Globally ranked #1 for
International Patent Submissions.

------
samskeller
Fenix International - Full Stack Web Developers (San Francisco, CA; or
Kampala, Uganda)

Looking for web developers (with a focus on the backend) who want to work for
a solar power company that is providing pay-to-own solar products for people
off-grid in East Africa. The job would be working on our Django-based web
application that runs our financial platform that allows our customers to pay
for power as they use it until they've paid off the entire device.

More information on Fenix:
[http://www.fenixintl.com/](http://www.fenixintl.com/)

Job posting: [http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engi...](http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engineer.html?source=Fenix)

It's a lot of fun, has some awesome (but not too much) travel to East Africa
involved, and you're helping to provide electricity to those who really need
it!

------
skwp
Reverb.com - Chicago, IL

We're a 2.5 year old marketplace for vintage, used, and handmade musical
instruments in Chicago. We grew from 6 to 40 employees in the last year and
are really rocking this industry. If you want to build HATEOAS APIs and Domain
Driven Ruby/Rails while playing guitar or twiddling synth knobs at work, this
is the job for you.

If you are wondering if a job where you get to play music and write great code
in an environment that values best practices and engineers owning product (no
PM's here) is real, yes I assure you it is indeed.

Stop pinching yourself and apply now at
[http://jobs.reverb.com](http://jobs.reverb.com). If you want to find out more
about our culture check out
[http://product.reverb.com](http://product.reverb.com) for our technical blog.
Hiring Rubyists and hands on Designers who feel at home with haml/sass. ONSITE
only right now.

------
J0415
Addictive Mobility | Front End Web Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada

 _APPLY NOW_
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/41675142](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/41675142)
(mention HN when applying!) or shoot me an e-mail:
johnny@addictivemobility.com

 _About the role_

We are looking for a web developer well-versed in JavaScript to help us build
a next-generation dashboard for mobile advertising. The role will focus on
developing our front-end single page application built on top of Backbone,
Marionette and React. There will also be opportunities to work on our back-
end, a Node.js-powered API. You must be have experience building non-trivial
JavaScript-powered web apps. Web pages with some scripting does not count. We
are located in Liberty Village in downtown Toronto.

 _About us_

Addictive Mobility is a successful, rapidly growing company, with expanding
offices in Toronto, New York, Vancouver, London and Dubai. We’re one of the
most innovative companies in Toronto, and one of Canada's fastest growing
startups. We increasingly exceed the needs of our diverse client base,
including major, well-known retailers and internationally recognized agencies
in the US, Canada and the Middle East.

 _About you_

\- You want to work on exciting projects with only the latest technologies and
modern techniques

\- You understand IIFEs, function scoping, context switching, and know "the
Good Parts" by heart

\- You’re not afraid of asynchronous code

\- You make use of new HTML5 features, but also know how to fall back
gracefully

\- You lint your code with JSHint / JSLint

\- You believe in Atwood's Law

If you do not fit the above descriptions, you need not apply.

------
meifamous
Famous Industries | San Francisco | Amsterdam | Full Time | On Site

Each of our 5 teams are hiring:

Framework Team: Sr Framework Engineer - Looking for excellent JS knowledge and
a desire to write the Famous Framework

Cloud Services Team: Sr Software Engineer & Sr Systems Engineer - Full Stack
and Backend peeps

Engine (Platform) Team: WebGL & JavaScript Engineers - If you want to push the
code that makes famous.org

University Team: Curriculum Software Engineers - If you're a passionate and
creative educator.

Creative Team: Interactive Designers & WebGL Software Engineers - If you're
all about the visual.

Feel free to email me if you have questions m(at)famo(dot)us
[http://famous.co/](http://famous.co/)
[http://famous.org/](http://famous.org/) [https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-
source=hackernews](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us?lever-source=hackernews)

------
conorgil145
Virtru | Washington, DC or REMOTE (within America) | Fulltime | Javascript
fullstack, iOS, .NET

== Who we are ==

[https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works)

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient.

Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your existing email
address and existing email provider with the flip of a switch.

We have browser extensions for Chrome/Firefox, apps for iPhone and Android,
and a plugin for Outlook desktop.

Our full time team of ~23 is currently 50% engineers. We value automated
testing, readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run
in 2 week sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev
team thinks are important (technical debt, refactoring, exploring a new
technology, etc), while the rest goes to feature development and addressing
bugs.

We are well capitalized with investments from Bessemer Venture Partners [0]
and private investors.

== Current positions ==

1) Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer with expert level CSS, JS animation,
and demonstrated high-end UI/UX experience.

2) Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer with experience deploying and
maintaining services and infrastructure in AWS using automated tools such as
Terraform, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, AWS CloudFormation, etc.

3) C# .NET developer with experience developing MS Office and Office365 add-
ins to support our Outlook desktop and Office365 add-ins.

4) iOS Developer with experience leading a team of mobile developers to
support our Virtru Mail Apps.

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to jobs@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc).

[0] [http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru)

------
baran
healthfinch (www.healthfinch.com/careers) - Madison, WI

Healthcare is unnecessarily complex, healthfinch aims to fix that. We do so by
building applications that seamlessly integrate into electronic health record
systems to automate pieces of the physician’s day. Our award-winning tool,
Swoop has significant traction, but we are not resting on our laurels.
Instead, we are quickly building out three additional applications and the
platform we need to support them.

Software Engineer - Remote, Onsite

Join our modest development team and change the way the health care industry
works! We’re scaling to more customers, integrating with a broad range of
medical systems, and building out capabilities that will impact the day-to-day
lives of thousands of doctors, nurses, and other heath care practitioners.

We work with Ruby and Javascript on our current apps, but believe in the
philosophy of using the best tool for the job.

Lead UX Designer - Remote, Onsite

At healthfinch, we’re looking for a passionate, talented and experienced Lead
UX Designer who can help us optimize our flagship application while guiding
the aesthetics, functions and experience of our new suite of applications. Our
Lead UX Designer will work closely with our Engineering, Customer Success,
Sales and Marketing staff to understand the complex healthcare IT landscape,
our vision for our future products and most importantly, the needs of the
customers.

You are a strong candidate for healthfinch if you have deep experience in UX
design/research and can demonstrate an ability to take an application from
concept to market. You must be a gifted communicator who is able to solicit
meaningful feedback from clients and can, in turn, prioritize feedback with
staff to incorporate it into our product roadmap. You understand that great
product design is a result of intense collaboration, multiple iterations,
patience and persistence.

~~~
Akkuma
I applied on May 20, but have yet to hear anything back from Healthfinch. They
did just change who the job application gets emailed to it looks like, so it
is possible I was lost in the transition.

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation -- San Francisco, CA

[http://www.tempoautomation.com](http://www.tempoautomation.com)

Front End / Back End / Software Generalists

No one went to engineering school to write boring e-commerce websites. Come
help Tempo Automation build the future of manufacturing robots. We are hiring
engineers number four and five as front end and back end developers. These two
engineers will assist us in building robot infrastructure and putting a user
interface on the robot. No robotics skills are required. Candidates should
roughly have the following skills:

* College degree in CS/CE/EE or equivalent experience.

* Good python back-end chops -OR- decent front end JS skills.

* Flexible software generalists are our preferred applicants.

* We're a Linux shop, so candidates must be able to navigate a command line.

* Experience with MongoDB, OpenCV, iPython, Pandas, Numpy, and similar packages are a big plus.

Please send a resume _and_ a portfolio of past work to
katherine[at]tempoautomation.com.

------
jordo37
MoveOn.org - remote

Hiring for a CTO

Job Description: Working together with our EDs and leadership across the
organization, MoveOn’s Chief Technology Officer will vision and drive
technology to serve MoveOn’s 8 million members. You’ll work closely with your
own team of 2-4 developers (to be hired by you), as well as MoveOn.org Civic
Action and MoveOn.org Political Action’s terrific, small (25-30 people), and
tight-knit staff.

In full transparency, my wife works at MoveOn and I am advising them on this
role and some of their future tech plans. I have always been impressed by how
they work. The entire team is remote and the wage should be competitive for a
manager level position - doing both some coding and some people management. If
you have questions, feel free to reach out to me or go directly to the job
post here:

[http://front.moveon.org/about/jobs/#CTO](http://front.moveon.org/about/jobs/#CTO)

------
jamespayneuk
Lendable - [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) \-
London, UK

We're taking the opportunity to build a 21st century financial institution,
from scratch. After retail (Amazon) and media (Google), finance is the last
great intermediating industry, and the one best suited to being conquered by a
tech company.

Our first product: the world's fastest P2P lending platform, powered by real-
time automated credit decisions and risk pricing.

\---------

We're looking for a developer to own/rebuild the front end of our platform
(Choose your own stack!). Beyond that, there are smart uses of behaviour
tracking we can extend, plus want to continually improve our user journey.

Job listing on our site: [https://www.lendable.co.uk/content/jobs/front-end-
developer/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/content/jobs/front-end-developer/)

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO | Intern | iOS Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

For the iOS development, we use Swift primarily. But we want you to have deep
understanding of Objective-C and the best practices of iOS programming. Good
sense of design is bonus. We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a
triathlete, or at least to have the passion about running.

Relocating to Boulder during the internship is required. But you know what? If
you like running, this is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of
opportunities to run and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd
ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to stryd@stryd.com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Web or Cloud Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, tight-knit team looking for a full-stack engineer.

Mixmax’s mission is to do the impossible with email. We believe everything you
do today on the web should be possible in any email. We launched a Gmail
plugin earlier this year that brings apps (interactive content and workflows)
to Gmail and it's been a huge success. Here's our Twitter wall of love -
[https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376](https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376)
\- and we recently won at Launch Festival
([http://www.launchfestival.com/](http://www.launchfestival.com/)). Already
thousands of customers depend on us for their daily productivity. We have an
A++ list of investors that previously backed companies like Twitter, Heroku,
Lyft & Square.

We’re an incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team. We value
personal and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar
products together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Stack: Node.js, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars, AWS

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

    
    
       _____       _                      _   _               __                _ _ 
       \_   \_ __ | |_ ___ _ __ __ _  ___| |_(_)_   _____    /__\ __ ___   __ _(_) |
        / /\/ '_ \| __/ _ \ '__/ _` |/ __| __| \ \ / / _ \  /_\| '_ ` _ \ / _` | | |
     /\/ /_ | | | | ||  __/ | | (_| | (__| |_| |\ V /  __/ //__| | | | | | (_| | | |
     \____/ |_| |_|\__\___|_|  \__,_|\___|\__|_| \_/ \___| \__/|_| |_| |_|\__,_|_|_|

------
adamatclarifai
Clarifai - [http://clarifai.com](http://clarifai.com) \- New York (NYC) - Full
Time or Intern

Clarifai uses deep learning to allow computers to better understand the world
-- starting with images and video. Leveraging our expertise and cutting-edge
research, we’re solving hard technical problems across a wide variety of
industries from personal photo organization to medicine.

We're currently a team of 14, and growing fast. We're looking for passionate
engineers (mobile, frontend, backend, GPU, devops), researchers, data
scientists, and designers to join our team. Our stack runs the gamut from low-
level CUDA kernels to Python machine learning code to apps built with React,
and massive data pipelines of images and video.

For full job descriptions and how to apply, visit:
[http://www.clarifai.com/jobs](http://www.clarifai.com/jobs)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - Software Engineer - San Francisco

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and they have no
information about the students who are using their software. On the schools’
side, large districts are spending tons of money on learning applications, but
they have no way of knowing if students are even using the apps they’re
purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but the challenge
of getting 30 kids to log in correctly makes using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change that. We provide schools with a free API
and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze. We’ve
grown fast: after two and a half years, we’re moving data for a quarter of all
K-12 students in America (16M kids), and 36,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things: -a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all
the software they’re using, and -a single identity that students can use to
see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 60 (25 engineers) based in downtown SF. We’re looking for
full-stack engineers who like:

-Go, Coffeescript and Python (or are willing to learn)

-big responsibilities (there are 700,000 students on the platform per engineer here)

-hard technical problems (managing a huge, constantly updating data pipeline)

-tech talks on everything ranging from the history of hip-hop to neuroscience to exoplanets

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs#software-
engineer](https://clever.com/about/jobs#software-engineer), or check out what
we’re working on at [https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
metatype
The GemFire team is hiring for positions in Portland! We're part of the data
group at [http://pivotal.io](http://pivotal.io) and we've got openings in dev,
qa, and customer engineering. GemFire is a distributed, in-memory, and
transactional data store designed to provide very high throughput with
predictable latency.

Our team tackles some of the most challenging problems in distributed systems:
data consistency, high performance, and extreme scale. Our customers deploy
GemFire for mission critical applications in financial, transportation,
retail, and, telecommunications markets. We’ve just donated our source code to
Apache and we're transforming our engineering culture and processes to match
the shift to open source development. It’s an exciting time for us! We’re
focused on building an open source project community and creating tons of new
ecosystem integrations with projects like Hadoop, Spark, Mesos, Lucene, AWS,
and others.

You can check out the Apache Geode (incubating) project at
[http://geode.incubator.apache.org](http://geode.incubator.apache.org) or on
github at [https://github.com/apache/incubator-
geode](https://github.com/apache/incubator-geode).

Here are the open positions:

[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qt...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qtX9Vfwe&j=owWc1fwp)
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qt...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qtX9Vfwe&j=oFWc1fwy)
[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qt...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qtX9Vfwe&j=oAWc1fwt)

------
udfalkso
Foodstand | NYC | Full-Time | Frontend Engineer | On-Site Preferred

Foodstand is a quickly growing digital community for anyone who cares about
supporting a better food system. We’ve launched a beta version of our mobile
app that allows eaters, makers, and growers to share and discover good food
from like-minded folks. We have an extremely active and growing audience and
have a quickly established ourselves as the hub of good food through our
events, community activities, and partnerships. The Foodstand app was
incubated by Purpose, the movement-building agency in NYC that has launched
several movement organizations and initiatives to tackle issues of social
change such as gun violence, LGBT rights, human trafficking, and climate
change. The Foodstand venture is Purpose’s effort in mobilizing consumers to
be a part of changing our food system.

We are a small team working from the lovely Purpose offices near Union Square
in New York City. As our user-base continues to grow, we are looking for an
outstanding Front-end focused engineer to help us scale up our community and
continue to improve our product.

On-site full-time presence in NY is preferred but we are open to other
arrangements for outstanding candidates. You will be joining a very small
engineering team and will have the opportunity to make a huge impact on the
organization and the product. If you care about food and improving our broken
food system, and want to work with fun, smart, pragmatic, motivated people,
please get in touch.

Our Stack is HTML, CSS, JS, Ember, Cordova, Objective C (iOS),
Ruby/Rails/Heroku/Postgres. Experience with these specific technologies is a
plus, but not required.

You can learn more about Foodstand and the team here:
[https://www.thefoodstand.com/about-
foodstand/](https://www.thefoodstand.com/about-foodstand/)

Apply by emailing udi@thefoodstand.com with your resume. Thanks!

------
mooreds
Katasi | Boulder, CO | Engineering | Full Time | On Site Only

A company I work for is looking to hire a senior Java developer. Katasi is
helping stop unsafe driving by limiting cellphone functionality. Right now it
is a very small team of three engineers. They have a POC running, and are
looking to build the next generation of their system, so it's a fair bit of
greenfield development.

From the job desc:

    
    
       * 5+ years development experience or equivalent skill level
       * Experience with and understanding of real time data solutions
       * Experience with and understanding of distributed programming practices
       * Writes clean, efficient, testable code
       * RESTful web services
       * Java
       * MySQL
    

More here, plus the perks and 'nice to haves': [http://katasi.com/senior-
software-engineer](http://katasi.com/senior-software-engineer)

------
taylorhughes
Full Stack Engineer at LaunchKit, downtown San Francisco --
[https://launchkit.io/](https://launchkit.io/)

LaunchKit is building kickass tools for mobile makers, and we are looking for
our first web engineer (besides founders). We've launched a few simple web-
based tools, but in the next few months we will launch a platform that will
change how mobile devs build and maintain native UI -- first for iOS, later
for Android.

Our server-side stack is skit ([http://skitjs.com/](http://skitjs.com/)) over
python/django/celery/postgres/redis/etc. and we have tons to build. Come help!

[https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs/61325-versatile-full-
stack-w...](https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs/61325-versatile-full-stack-web-
developer)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Greenwood Village, CO | C#/SQL/ASP.Net

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisers. We are seeking long-term employees who will grow with the
company over a period of years. I am the founder and am a serial entreprenur
in this space with a background in software development.

We have fun; I serve margaritas every Friday and we occasionally kick off
early to catch movie premieres. We're centrally located in the Denver Tech
Center, with free parking, health care, 30" monitors, great chairs, free
soda/snacks, Foosball, video games, casual dress and other amenities.

Mainly Microsoft stack, we are hiring two positions:

\- C#/SQL Developer

\- Full Stack C#/SQL/ASP.Net Developer (mostly coding with a bit of Dev Ops)

[http://finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Careers.aspx](http://finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Careers.aspx)

------
josephruscio
librato.com & papertrail.com, San Francisco CA

Librato and Papertrail recently joined forces with Pingdom as part of the
Solarwinds Cloud family. We're respectively industry leaders in metrics and
log/event management/analysis-as-a-Service. We process billions of events in
real-time every day for tens of thousands of users with a small team of ~20
engineers.

We're looking to expand our engineering teams to help build the next
generation of real-time IT analytics products. We're looking for great
frontend engineers, data pipeline engineers, designers, etc. We're a modern
shop that practices chatops and continuous delivery using tools like Slack,
Github, Asana, AWS, Salt, etc

You can find a list of current openings at
[http://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=librato+papertrail](http://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=librato+papertrail)

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC, NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only Open
Positions: Quality Assurance Engineer, Mobile (Android) Engineer, Software
Development Engineer in Test, Front-End Engineer, Senior Software Engineer,
Engineering Manager, Data Scientist, Product Manager

With $17 million in funding over the last 8 months, we are looking to further
build out our engineering teams!

At FiscalNote, we're building predictive analytics platforms for open data
that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating sectors
untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of
the Top 10 Startups in America in 2014. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com.

------
vorador
Nylas | San Francisco, CA (Mission) | Onsite | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend
(Systems+Ops)

    
    
          _   _       _
         | \ | |     | |
         |  \| |_   _| | __ _ ___
         | . ` | | | | |/ _` / __|
         | |\  | |_| | | (_| \__ \
         \_| \_/\__, |_|\__,_|___/
                 __/ |
                |___/
    
    

Hi! We're Nylas and our team is building the next generation email platform,
starting with beautiful APIs. Developers depend on our APIs, so we have to be
reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more data for a single user than
in most startups' entire database. That means big technical challenges to
solve as we scale our fledgling distributed backend. We've also been working
on a new email client, and we're looking for product designers and front-end
engineers.

We're using React, Flux, and Electron. More here:
[http://www.nylas.com/blog/splitting-the-
atom](http://www.nylas.com/blog/splitting-the-atom)

== More about us ==

• Backend: Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian.

• Frontend: Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL, Atom Shell (NodeJS +
Chromium)

• Like open source? Us too-- check it out:
[https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

• We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2
cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

• Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not
corporate. Our team is more likely to end up in Yosemite or on a bike ride
together than drinking at the latest startup event.

• We have a flexible vacation policy and value personal responsibility and
ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch
at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://www.nylas.com/jobs](https://www.nylas.com/jobs) and mention
HN. We love it when candidates let us know what draws them to the job, and we
encourage applications from women, LGBTQ folks, and people of diverse
backgrounds. Some recent press: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-
email-platform-nil...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-
platform-nil...).

------
pmorgan
Twelvefold is a Big Data-driven, real-time marketing platform that reaches
audiences through relevant content, versus cookies.

We are looking for a highly-motivated, devops-minded Systems Engineer to join
our small but growing Technical Operations team and help us expand our
infrastructure and streamline our operations. Technical Operations is
responsible for all of the equipment within our datacenters, from networking
to servers to storage administration. Remote work is a possibility for this
role.

Ideal candidates enjoy having exposure to a wide range of technology and want
to use automation and devops practices to conquer Big Data challenges.

For more details and to apply, please visit our site:

[http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=51268...](http://twelvefold.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512687.viewjobdetail&CID=512687&JID=496467)

------
prolucid
MISSISSAUGA, ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Like F# and all things lambda? Come work on our #IoT platform!

We try to avoid hiring based on a list of buzzwords but these points are worth
mentioning:

 _You have an in-depth understanding of design principles and design patterns
(and you know when not to overdo it)._ You prefer a working software and
practice TDD, know when to judiciously apply refactoring and rely on
continuous integration to achieve it. _You have built a few complex systems
from the ground up in C /C++, C#, a modern scripting language and perhaps
NotOnlySQL (some of them are still alive and kicking). _You like to experiment
with new languages, tools, and libraries, applying your new knowledge to your
everyday work. You enjoy sharing what you know over a lunch and learn.

Apply here -> [http://t.co/FFAb095Sye](http://t.co/FFAb095Sye) now!

------
samsolomon
SidePrize - Atlanta, GA or Remote - Lead Developer

[http://sideprize.com/](http://sideprize.com/)

SidePrize sits somewhere between traditional fantasy and daily fantasy sports.
You can think of us as a bridge between the two. We partner with fantasy
sports platforms and leagues to provide additional game types, real-money
contests and payments.

Fantasy sports is our first target, but we'll be heading into video games and
other verticals soon.

We’re looking for someone to lead our backend development efforts. The
challenge at hand is building a solid integration with our partners using a
combination of APIs and scraping.

Required:

* Experience writing and maintaining web applications, specifically back-end (server-side).

* Experience with the Ruby programming language and/or the Ruby on Rails web application framework.

* Great writing and communication skills. One or more members is often remote, being able to communicate by writing is of critical importance.

* Good requirement-gathering skills. Starting with a problem and working from there to understand how the problem can be solved is a valuable skill.

* A strong interest in sports.

Preferred:

* Experience maintaining the front-end of web applications (HTML/CSS/JavaScript).

* A strong interest in fantasy sports and sports statistics.

* Experience building fantasy sports or similar applications.

Both fantasy sports and mobile payments were crowned as two of the 10 hottest
industries for 2015—we operate in both. Plus, we’ve got a solid team with a
proven CEO at the helm.

If you’re interested in statistics, technology or sports, there isn’t a better
opportunity than SidePrize. If you’re interested, send an email to
tareq@sideprize.com.

------
Enflick
TextNow - Enflick | Waterloo, Canada

HIRING FULL TIME DEVELOPERS: Server; Web; QA; DevOps; iOS; Android; Windows

We're on the hunt for our next rockstar developers!

Who are we? Founded in 2009, TextNow provides a better alternative to
traditional wireless plans and services. Our products are in the hands of more
than 50 million users.

What do we do? Our free app provides users with their own phone number to make
free calls and texts across North America.

We're also the world's first all-IP, cloud-based mobile phone operator. We
offer affordable TextNow-powered smartphones that allow customers to purchase
plans on a month-to-month basis.

Sound interesting? Feel free to shoot us an email at careers@enflick.com and
introduce yourself.

Want to learn more about life at TextNow? Check out our about page
([http://www.enflick.com/about](http://www.enflick.com/about)) and Instagram
account: @textnowapp.

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have
recently signed deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content for their
broadcasts, starting with this clip that appeared on NBA Countdown:
[http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250](http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250),
and extending to interactive products that the broadcasters will use on air.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, systems, mobile, dev-ops, machine learning and computer vision
engineers. The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that
supports detailed but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will
appear on national sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that
supports robust video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the
semantic layer that understands the game. Our software stack is based around
Node, Go and Python, and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
klistwan
Software Engineer - Kira Talent (www.kiratalent.com/about/) - Toronto, Canada
- Full-Time

Our mission is to help schools predict their most successful students. We're
used by almost half of the top MBA programs across North America, and are
quickly growing in engineering, undergraduate business and science programs.

Applicants complete timed and written assessments created by the school, that
test non-cognitive competencies like leadership, creativity and empathy.
Admissions teams can then better evaluate students and build a stronger
program overall.

We've raised over $3M of financing, and are growing our engineering team in
all areas (full-stack web, infrastructure, etc).

Here's what we're working on: - architecting and building global
infrastructure to scale our video recording and streaming - workflow features
that help admissions team assign applicants to certain reviewers, and manage
their reviewing teams - capturing analytics data about how our users use the
product, and making decisions internally - data trumps everything!

Here's what we use: Python (Django), JavaScript (jQuery, RequireJS, FlightJS),
MySQL, Celery, RabbitMQ, Wowza, AWS,.

You’d be a great fit to our team if you have:

    
    
      - 2+ years of software engineering experience in production
      - Proven yourself as an A+ engineer through great work results, interesting hobby projects, open source contributions, or superior academic results
      - Deep experience with multiple programming languages including Python, C, Java, Ruby, JavaScript
    

Since we’re a small team (you’d be #16), we have lots of fun together! We host
bi-weekly lunch & learns, beer o’clock on Friday afternoons, board game nights
every few weeks and have done tons of activities outside of work (i.e. wine
tasting, cottage retreat, etc).

My name is Konrad, and I'm one of the founders! Send me a note at
konrad@kiratalent.com if you're interested!

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Javascript / Node.js / Backbone)

Location: SF

Company: Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)). We're
a fast growing, engineering-focussed company building tools that simplify
website localization and translation.

You'll have control over large parts of our product and can meaningfully
impact our direction. You'll receive a huge equity grant alongside of a
competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales;

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

------
oscarmike
Oscar Health, NYC:
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/)

Founded in 2013, Oscar is disrupting the healthcare industry by putting people
first, not business and cost. And we’re using a consumer-focused, tech-driven
approach to do so. This gives us a unique positions and creates one of the
biggest opportunities in decades.

We've secured $300mil in funding, and we are rapidly expanding our business to
more states. We're looking for full-stack developers, data engineers, platform
engineers, analysts --- really, any strong technical talent that's interested
in revolutionizing healthcare.

Interested? Apply directly through our careers page
([http://www.hioscar.com/jobs](http://www.hioscar.com/jobs)) or email me,
Mike: lee@hioscar.com

~~~
dadair
Hi Mike, are these positions remote friendly? I looked at your career page and
the Software-Engineer Product posting looked very interesting.

------
arram
ZeroCater//San Francisco,CA//On-site//Fulltime//Profitable Startup//

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

The roles we're hiring for:

\- Full stack engineers \- Front-end developers \- Data Scientist \- VP of
Engineering

[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.
PS. Btw, we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to
your heart - ping me for more info.

------
ganarajpr
London, UK : Machine Learning Researcher,
[http://www.dhi.io](http://www.dhi.io)

This is a very early stage role - so you get to ride the full wave of a
startup. Especially when you can completely influence its journey. The vision
is to change the way people write web applications. Enough said.

At Dhi, you will be working on an Artificial Intelligent assistant to help
"developers" build web applications. A good knowledge of Machine Learning is a
must. You should know your way around Torch, Theano - and basically be able to
start programming from day one. A good solid maths background would be a
serious plus. If your work is in NLP or CNN or RNN we want to hear from you.

Apart from ML , if you have some background in Javascript or building web
applications that that would be even better. You can contact us at info at dhi
dot io.

------
brimpa
Managed by Q ([https://managedbyq.com/](https://managedbyq.com/)) - NY, NY

Q was founded a year ago. We’re creating smart solutions for office
management, and we’re growing at an insane pace. We’re a small team so there’s
huge impact. And we’re making a difference in the lives of our field operators
(cleaners and handymen) and the communities we serve. Our stack includes AWS,
Django, MySQL, Node, React, iOS, Android. We’re hiring frontend engineers,
backend engineers, mobile engineers, product designers, product managers /
leads, and a CTO / SVP Engineering.

[http://tcrn.ch/1IYYd6d](http://tcrn.ch/1IYYd6d)
[http://bv.ms/1GDZC1K](http://bv.ms/1GDZC1K)

Reach out to tyler@managedbyq.com with any interest.

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Brookline, MA (Boston)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/)

We're a startup focused on promoting financial literacy, with a mix of in-
person classes and a suite of online tools ranging from virtual classrooms to
financial plan generators. We do all of our content development in-house, and
are looking for talented engineers to help us reach grownups nationwide.

We're specifically looking for a senior engineer who wants to take a
mentorship role, helping our team become better Javascript developers, through
functional programming concepts and automated testing. You should have
experience with other languages, but with a deep knowledge of Javascript.

Want to know more? Send an email to careers@societyofgrownups.com, or reach
out to me directly via the address in my profile.

------
samangan
Gliffy - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) Sr Software Engineer

I'm a software engineer at Gliffy working on the SaaS diagramming application.
I found out about Gliffy from the 'HN: Who is Hiring?' from last july, and I
love it here. So I figured I would post another Who is Hiring since my team is
looking for a Senior Engineer.

\------About the Application------

Gliffy ([https://www.gliffy.com/](https://www.gliffy.com/))

Backend:

* play! framework (So some experience with Java, Scala or another JVM language is required)

* Mysql

* Node.js microservices (Understanding of js necessary, but node.js not required)

Frontend:

* Ember

* HTML5/Canvas

\------About the Company------

Gliffy is a profitable, bootstrapped startup that currently has 23 employees.

Gliffy benefits highlights:

* Everyone can work from home Monday and Friday

* Quarterly Bonuses

* Equity plan available

* Employer 401k contribution

* Health + Dental insurance

If you are interested see our posting here:
[https://www.gliffy.com/jobs/](https://www.gliffy.com/jobs/)

~~~
kzisme
+1 for Gliffy used it multiple times to create diagrams and was a pleasant
experience as opposed to the other options.

I wish companies like Gliffy has internship opportunities as well.

------
lucaotta
C++/web/mobile developers | Florence, Italy | Italian language proficiency
needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for several people in various teams:

* C++ developers;

* Web backend developers;

* Web frontend developers;

* iOS/Android/Mobile developers.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require relocation in Florence and proficiency in Italian language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

~~~
zerr
Could you please comment about approximate compensation range? Florence seems
nice place to live. Any chance for partial remote?

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA. Remotes, interns and those needing visas are encouraged to
apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

\- A spacious new office complete with a living room couch, big screen TV, PS3
and darts.

We are looking for both frontend and backend engineers that are familiar with
any combination of Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript (especially Ember, Angular
or Backbone), and MySQL. For more details, head here:
[http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/](http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/).

------
GolfyMcG
Healthify | New York, NY |
[http://healthify.workable.com/](http://healthify.workable.com/)

Healthify is looking for a full-stack web developer with expertise in Ruby and
Ruby on Rails and a frontend web developer who is excited to help us deliver
modern UI/UX to an industry and population in dire need of it.

We are working on real problems affecting the lives of populations that have
been forgotten and marginalized by the tech industry for far too long. You
will help define how the healthcare market delivers on the promise of reform
and have the potential to lower the trillions of dollars we spend on
healthcare. Your programming will have an immediate and dramatic impact on
countless lives and organizations dealing with social needs.

Our job site is healthify.workable.com Our website is healthify.us

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Customer Support Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Software Engineers (Web CMS)_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
ddispaltro
Impart Co | Dev | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa Transfer |
Scala; Akka; Spark; Mesos

We are building a web/mobile replay and analytics platform giving you very
granular insights to understand the broader "happy path" of customers.

Impart is looking for a seasoned backend development dev. We are looking for
Scala, Akka, Spark and/or general backend developers to help us create some of
the early code to manage a highly data centric application at scale.

We are also looking for critical iOS/Android mobile engineers to lead the
development of the mobile agent/library to give the same excellent experience
to mobile customers.

We are funded but haven't released a product yet. Email me dan@impart.co

Currently limited to on-site in SF, CA for now, contact me if you aren’t in SF
but are still interested, maybe we can figure something out long term.

------
petrasj0
Treasure Data has a trove of roles open from Frontend Lead (angular.js) to
Sales Engineers. Some roles are remote, the rest are in our Mountain View, CA
office. Yes on H1B's.

Lots of things open: _Frontend Lead role (partial remote
OK):[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/f670b692-b9a7-432e-bec1-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/f670b692-b9a7-432e-bec1-0da4e934ec30) _Sales Engineer, solid data
analytics experience needed: [https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/4753052d-4a83-43cd-b3e3-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/4753052d-4a83-43cd-b3e3-5a561688d695) _Account Exec, NY /Boston area:
[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/c06e2d66-bf3d-49d8-8fbb-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/c06e2d66-bf3d-49d8-8fbb-2343dfbed2e2) _Data Scientist, customer facing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/2991e41d-fea8-4ca6-a19c-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/2991e41d-fea8-4ca6-a19c-8609c366e12a) _Director, Demand
Gen:[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/9cc0fafd-b02d-4d1f-a1a7-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/9cc0fafd-b02d-4d1f-a1a7-45df8f660a51) _Distributed Systems Engineer
(systems programming, algorithms, data structures, Java, and C++):
[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/411beebe-3612-4c9b-a389-...](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data/411beebe-3612-4c9b-a389-90940e80bd4a)

Lots more going on here. You can reach me directly at petra@treasuredata.com
with questions or interest.

You can find out more about Treasure Data on this video:
[https://youtu.be/lFxJgTD5eqw](https://youtu.be/lFxJgTD5eqw) (yeah, a little
long for the general public but I bet this audience will want more details...)

------
whharris
Intent Media | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer in Test, Data
Engineering

You might like Intent Media if you like these things:

* Transparency and open communication. The only walls here are on the conference rooms.

* Work/life balance. We work hard while we’re here but value results over long hours.

* Empowerment. We don’t wait for permission to make our workplace better.

* Hack Days. We do them every quarter, and they are really fun :)

You might do well here if you have these things:

* Five or more years of experience as a QA, test engineer, or developer

* Good programming chops

* Thoughtful opinions about the software testing pyramid (from base to apex)

* A pragmatic devotion to agile practices

It would be even better if you could do these things:

* Build test harnesses in Clojure, Java, or Ruby

* Help us implement dual-track agile and continuous deployment

* Teach product teams when and how to charter exploratory testing sessions

* Bring your dog :)

We would like for you to help us do these things:

* Deliver the components of our data pipeline quickly, efficiently, and safely

* Write code, especially unit, component, integration, and end-to-end test automation

* Define the scope of user stories

* Hire diverse people with whom you would love to work

* Advance the state of the art in software testing

To learn more about Data Engineering at Intent Media, read this blog post:
[http://intentmedia.com/data-engineering-principles-
practices...](http://intentmedia.com/data-engineering-principles-practices/)

To apply go here: [http://grnh.se/cdi8v4](http://grnh.se/cdi8v4)

------
TinyBig
thredUP | Senior Software Engineer - Operations | San Francisco, CA (on-site)
| Full-time | React/Flux, Rails

thredUP is the leading online shop for buying and selling like-new women’s and
kids’ clothing.

We have hundreds of thousands of items in inventory, all of them unique, which
makes for some really interesting inventory automation and management
challenges. We build our own tools to manage our distribution centers. thredUP
is growing and our engineering team is still small, so you’ll have a great
chance to make an impact.

There are some other nice things about working here - one of the most diverse
teams you’ll find anywhere, a focus on professional development, and some neat
perks (Work from home Wednesday!). I am one of the engineers - if you are
interested or would like to know more, feel free to shoot me an email (ryan at
thredup.com).

------
scieneer
PlaceIQ | Software Engineers/Data Scientists | NYC | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time
| [http://placeiq.com/about-us/careers/](http://placeiq.com/about-us/careers/)

We are a small team of software engineers and data scientists, working on the
next generation of location-based reasoning/analytics platform. The platform
is built on hadoop stack (hbase, kafka, pig, hive, cascading, and many other
technologies), leveraging our geolib (for geo-temporal processing) and rule-
based domain-specific languages (for classifying user behavior).

If both of these conjuncts satisfy your personality model: (a) you thrive on
technical challenges in an agile environment, (b) you care deeply about your
craft, we can't wait to hear from you!

------
MattRogish
ReactiveOps | REMOTE - US based ONLY | Site Reliability Engineers /
Consultants

We're a completely distributed company performing two important services for
our clients:

1) DevOps consulting (infrastructure automation, containerization, creating
high availability infrastructures/DR, chatops implementations, etc.)

2) Ongoing retainer-based services, functioning as our client's "outsourced,
in-house (dev)-ops team" (stuff from #1, database administration, ongoing
platform maintenance and support, pager duty, etc.)

We're looking for Ops professionals from mid-level to CTO: DBAs, Ansible
coders, Docker architects, AWS experts, Linux kernel hackers, etc. - we prefer
full-time perm but have enough work to take on folks looking for a more
flexible arrangement, too.

Contact me, the CEO and co-founder at: matt [at] reactiveops dot com

I look forward to speaking with you!

------
egonschiele
Etsy is hiring! We have a great, open work culture. We also open-source a ton:
github.com/etsy

More information: [https://www.etsy.com/careers/locations/san-
francisco/](https://www.etsy.com/careers/locations/san-francisco/)

------
ashalan
Drupal Developer

Columbia University Medical Center - NYC, NY.

Based out of our campus on 168th st. in New York. Web Services at Columbia
University Medical Center (CUMC) includes a technologically diverse and
talented group of individuals who are focused on bringing new and innovative
approaches in Web and application design and development to the CUMC
community.

We are looking for someone who thrives in a team-based environment; who has a
strong technical background in Drupal development; and who is active in the
Drupal community (module development a large plus). A key requirement is a
willingness to learn new systems and being able to find creative ways to
integrate these with Drupal.

No recruiters

Apply here jobs.columbia.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=147960

If you have any questions, you can reach us at cumcweb@columbia.edu

------
enghiring
Simply Hired | SF BAY AREA |Full time Onsite Python Developers-Mid Level to
Senior Engineers wanted

www.simplyhired.com/careers

Simply Hired is a tech company based in Sunnyvale, CA that operates job search
engines in 24 countries and 12 languages. We help connect jobseekers to jobs
and have over 30 million unique visitors per month! Our engineers are some of
the most talented in the bay area. We use cutting edge design concepts to
build software that millions of people use. Ready to take your career to the
next level? Join Simply Hired! We offer the following perks: 1)Visa
sponsorship, 2)Great Medical, Dental, Vision benefits 3)Stock Options 4)Gym
Reimbursement 5)Fully stocked kitchen and catered gourmet lunches M-F 6)Happy
hours/ Fun offsite events

Email: avni at simplyhired dot com with your resume for consideration.

------
madcaptenor
AT&T's "Big Data Center of Excellence" in Roswell, Georgia (Atlanta area) is
hiring:

\- data scientist:
[http://connect.att.jobs/roswell/it_engineering_technology/jo...](http://connect.att.jobs/roswell/it_engineering_technology/jobid7645001-professional-
data-scientist-big-data-jobs)

\- data engineer:
[http://connect.att.jobs/roswell/it_engineering_technology/jo...](http://connect.att.jobs/roswell/it_engineering_technology/jobid7700326-professional-
big-data-software-eng-big-data-jobs)

Feel free to e-mail me (see profile for e-mail address) if you've got any
questions - the ads are fairly generic. (I didn't write them.)

------
sdabby
ClickTime - San Francisco, CA (Onsite, full time)

We're a small (27 person) company that helps people become more productive
every day. Our time and expense tracking solutions are used by thousands of
companies worldwide.

We're currently hiring software developers:

Front End (Javascript-rich, utilizing AngularJS on top of Bootstrap):
[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-50992-front-end-
dev...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-50992-front-end-developer)

Back End (Clustered SQL database and REDIS, web services in C# on
.NET):[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-50994-back-end-
deve...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-50994-back-end-developer)

Questions? Feel free to email me at sdabby@clicktime.com.

------
Vekz
Tilt (YC W12) - Front End Engineer ( Tilt.com ) - San Francisco - Onsite,
Full-Time Tilt is looking for strong frontend engineers to help us build the
next generation of social crowdfunding. The public site team is responsible
for the Tilt.com domain, the main portal where users learn about the company
and join Tilts with their friends to make amazing things happen. Our users
access the site through a variety of devices (mobile and desktop) and a
variety of browsers (we support IE9+ and the latest of each of the "evergreen"
browsers), and we want each of their interactions to be a great one. Please
apply at
[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=8116](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=8116)

------
denizozger
Klarismo | [https://klarismo.com/](https://klarismo.com/) | London, UK

Klarismo is a three months old, well-funded health startup. We are looking for
software engineers, designers and data scientists in London. We have a big
vision, a great team and lots of opportunities to work on cutting edge
computer science problems. If you are interested in medical imaging or machine
learning, this is a great chance to make a real impact.

See our current team:
[https://klarismo.com/company](https://klarismo.com/company)

See all positions and apply here:
[https://klarismo.com/careers](https://klarismo.com/careers)

Our current stack is Java/Node/Python but pretty flexible as well.

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom | SF Bay Area (San Mateo) | INTERN | VISA (CPT/OPT processing) ok.:

We're looking for one intern with deep interest in system and network level
issues, protocols (TCP/HTTP/UDP based protocols etc) and Unix System level
programming in C/C++. Additional interest in mobile programming (iOS/Android
at the lower layers of the system) would be a bonus. Connect at
jobs@packetzoom.com or directly with me, CEO/CTO of the company (my user info
is in the profile).

You'd be working at our San Mateo office. If you're a student in a US
university but far away from the Bay Area, don't worry. We'd make travel and
living arrangements for you at company expense. Unfortunately we can't process
candidates from foreign universities at short notice (much as we'd love to).

PacketZoom was started with the goal to completely change how mobile devices
communicate with the cloud. We've created a tech stack and cloud service to
upend the tired old TCP/HTTP stack with a more mobile friendly networking
protocol built on top of UDP.

Read this for the background and our motivations:
[https://packetzoom.com/blog/](https://packetzoom.com/blog/)

Discussed here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354279)

We ran an Intern program for the first time last year with two amazing interns
from Harvard and CMU respectively. One of them wrote a review:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PacketZoom-
EI_I...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PacketZoom-EI_I..).

Come join us in the beautiful Downtown San Mateo, CA for a summer of fun
combined with occasional hard work and learning.. or the other way round.

Connect at jobs@packetzoom.com or directly with me (my user info is in the
profile).

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

Are you a talented software engineer ready to make a huge impact in a medium-
sized business? We work at a scale where seemingly small improvements can have
a big impact. You'll be working right in the heart of the profit center.

Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising through RTB, and
run 50 to 100 million impressions each day. Our total transaction volume is
between 5 and 10 billion per day, and we've served ads on nearly every site
you've ever visited.

We're primarily looking for someone to contribute to our Rails app. It's used
to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It's the heart of our display advertising
business. The business folks will know you and have a tremendous amount of
appreciation for your work.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as other
tools. In addition to the conventional Rails work, you'd get hands on
experience with Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. Several on the team
started in the Rails app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-
latency RTB bidder written in C or sophisticated reporting and optimization).
It's really possible to get bored around here unless you're a boring person.

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as paid lunch,
a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation; the
culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-work
life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work (unless you
hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails or other relevant web app
experience, that's a good start. More importantly, you'll be eager to learn
display advertising inside and out. Attitude, ambition and sound judgement
trump experience with a specific set of tools.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead
engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
hungryblank
Contentful (Berlin, Germany, VISA assistance offered) is a content management
platform for web applications, mobile apps and connected devices.

It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the cloud and publish it
anywhere via API.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Frontend JavaScript - Angular Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

2\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

3\. Solution Consultant -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153)

------
rdl
CloudFlare, Inc

Locations: San Francisco, CA, US; London, UK; Singapore, SG; VISA ONSITE

CloudFlare is the leading edge network performance and security company --
with customers ranging from "mommy blogger" WordPress blogs all the way
through large, highly dynamic sites like HN, Reddit, and many enterprise
sites. There are all the challenges of making the Internet better from a
performance perspective as well as trying to drive security forward for
everyone.

We're rapidly growing and always looking to fill a variety of roles (we
started 2015 at 128 and are looking to double every year...), but a few in
particular.

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a full listing. Please apply through the website.

1) Principal Engineer -- we're looking for someone who can help re-architect
the parts of our site which are starting to show scaling issues (a high class
problem to have). A lot of our stack is in PHP and Postgres stored procedures,
but there's no requirement it remain so, and no requirement you be a PHP
expert. We're very interested in fully transitioning to Go and a microservices
architecture, so we'd highly value someone who is familiar with the
transition. [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/principal-
engineer/...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/principal-
engineer/cDJc8g-Zir5kwJiGaltGfR)

2) VP Engineering -- Our team is growing rapidly (and >50% engineering), and
we're looking for an engineering leader with a people-first philosophy. We're
looking for someone with a track record of snipping great products and who can
build great organizations where engineers love to work.
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/vp-of-
engineering/c...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cloudflare/vp-of-
engineering/cacM-A8N4r5jGgiGaltGfR)

------
jshakes
Big Human - New York City (Union Square) - Front-end Developer

We're looking for an experienced (4+ years) front-end developer. We're an
agency that works with a wide range of clients from Time Inc to the Winklevoss
Twins to small startups you've never heard of. We're all Javascript all the
time - Express and Backbone/Marionette power almost all our sites.

We need someone who has a deep understanding of CSS, HTML and Javascript (not
just jQuery), uses pre-processors and Grunt/Gulp. If you've worked with
Backbone and Marionette before, that's a real plus.

For more info and to apply:
[http://www.bighuman.com/#/careers/](http://www.bighuman.com/#/careers/) or
email me directly, james@bighuman.com

------
Curaladie
Seattle/NYC/Philly Looking for full-stack devs for Curalate as we tackle some
of the gnarliest problems at the intersection of computer vision and big data.
Info here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate#.VWxvCJNVikq](https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate#.VWxvCJNVikq)

\--Responsibilities: You'll be expected to dive into our stack and toolkit,
and start shipping code on day one. We're not hiring code monkeys; you'll be
given substantial feature ownership, and we'll expect you to contribute
product ideas as well as code.

We're not language zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job,
and are comfortable with a polyglot codebase. That said, today we lean on:

-Languages: Scala, Javascript -Infrastructure: AWS, Asgard -Databases: Cassandra, MySQL (RDS), DynamoDB, Redis, Redshift, CloudSearch -Frameworks: Finagle, Storm, Scalatra, Lift -Front End/Mobile: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Backbone, Ionic (Production experience with any of these technologies is not required. However, candidates will, at a minimum, want to have experience with an object-oriented language)

\--About You: We’re much more interested in hiring developers with exceptional
problem solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with
quickly learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. While we're not
looking for any specific industry experience you should have at least two
years of experience and come prepared to join a fast-moving team. Above all
else, we're looking for others who are as excited about the potential in this
space as we are, and who will be willing to join us in moving fast and
breaking things as we execute against that vision.

\--About Us: Curalate is the leading marketing and analytics suite for the
visual web and a partner to more than 500 of the world’s most-loved brands.
We’re a passionate team of visual thinkers, makers, and storytellers dedicated
to helping brands create authentic connections with consumers through images.
And we’re building something really powerful.

------
grrowl
CareerLounge is hiring Full-time Web Developers in Prahran, Melbourne,
Australia to build out the next generation of its products.

We're looking for anyone with React familiarity, a strong understanding of
Javascript (we write in ES6) and modern HTML/CSS, and a passion for delivering
the best possible user experience. Ruby experience and API design are also a
plus. We have many great products with validated market fit in the pipeline,
we just need you! Remote work may be considered for the right applicant.

More information about the role here:
[https://careerlounge.com.au/careers/uxui-
engineer/](https://careerlounge.com.au/careers/uxui-engineer/)

To apply, see our website or email tom.mckenzie@careerlounge.com.au

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only)

We're tackling the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla takes on several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry). We can lower both the first and second
derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. There's some
compelling evidence we can do so, if you'd like to chat.

The company just under a year and half old. We punch well above our weight-
class with experienced founders, 50+ team members (~ one quarter is
engineering), and paying customers.

If you're interested in some challenging work, you should let me know. We've
got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems, data
analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-availability,
security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack,
back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

\-----

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

~~~
alexmcconnell
You don't really mention whether or not remote is okay in your posting. As a
former professional gamer become Rails Engineer who has a penchant for game
development, this looks like it's right up my alley, but I live in Atlanta and
am not moving, and I have no idea if my application would be welcome or not.

------
lmay
The Honest Company | Santa Monica, CA, Austin, TX & San Francisco, CA

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco-friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. While e-commerce direct-to-customer shipping
has been our largest success, our retail partnerships are rapidly growing with
our products now in Target, Costco, WholeFoods, and Nordstrom.

Check out our office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html) ====================== Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine) \-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-
end \-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server \--
TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable \-- RabbitMQ
is our main queueing system \-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached
\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby ==================== Positions
Available:

\-- Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid. Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-
BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

\-- Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-
BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

\-- QA Automation Engineers
[https://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/ACBhkm/Mobil...](https://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/ACBhkm/Mobile-
Quality-Assurance-Automation-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
yp-pds
YP's Platform Data Services development team is hiring! Location: Glendale, CA
(ONSITE)

If you have a passion for working with Big Data and the latest technologies,
apply for our Senior Software Engineer position! Interns and junior roles not
available currently.

Our tech stack and role involves:

    
    
      * Java (some Scala)
      * Hadoop
      * HBase
      * Impala, Hive, and Pig
      * Flume
      * Spark
      * Avro
      * RESTful API Development
      * node.js
    

Message me, the hiring manager, directly at the username cp8630 a,t, yp d.o.t.
com or apply online:
[https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?job...](https://career4.successfactors.com/sfcareer/jobreqcareer?jobId=17081&company=YP&username)

------
stackedsax
Rackspace, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer

    
    
      ------------------------
      ------ Who We Are ------
      ------------------------
    

We are the Cloud Metrics team at Rackspace.

We run a metrics-as-a-service API.

We created the Blueflood open-source metrics engine and API
([http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)).

We make it easy for developers to store and scale their metrics.

    
    
      -------------------------
      --- Software Engineer ---
      -------------------------
    

Focus on time-series data and make Cloud Metrics a world-class engine for
metrics of all shapes and sizes.

Scale Cloud Metrics' infrastructure: help our large and growing Cassandra
cluster run as smoothly as possible.

Engage the growing open-source community around time-series data and metrics
analysis and visualization.

Optimize Cloud Metrics' deployment, continuous integration and testing
processes.

    
    
      ------------------------
      --- More Information ---
      ------------------------
    

To apply, just shoot us an email:

* hiring@blueflood.io

Job Posting:

* [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-developer%2c-cloud-metrics/job)

Useful links:

* [http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/conten...](http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/content/Overview.html)

* [http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)

* [https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood](https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood)

------
cvursache
Blacklane - Berlin - Lead Android Developer

\- our product is providing professional ground transportation across the
globe ([https://blacklane.com/en/how-it-works](https://blacklane.com/en/how-
it-works))

\- we’re looking for a good communicator with strong software development
skills and a great deal of humility

\- you should know your way around the shell

\- we’ll help with relocation and provide a competitive salary

\- here’s a sample of engineers working at Blacklane:
[https://github.com/AlexDenisov](https://github.com/AlexDenisov)
[https://github.com/isaiah](https://github.com/isaiah)

If it sounds like a fit to you, drop me a line at claudiu-
vlad.ursache+hn@blacklane.com

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they’ve always done it. Our restaurants and their customers
love the service, and our order volume is surging. You’ll make a real impact
working to build and scale Zoomer as we continue to grow to new restaurants
and territories.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor
- we’re making key hires to build our core team. You’ll have a ton of impact –
lots of freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and apps. We follow strong dev
practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend. Our data team uses Python.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails engineers
      - Artificial Intelligence engineer
      - Data engineer
      - DevOps engineer
      - Data scientist
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs)

------
SimplyTapp
SimplyTapp Inc. is hiring Full-Stack Java Developer (Austin, TX).

 _email- Jobs@simplytapp.com

[https://www.simplytapp.com](https://www.simplytapp.com)

_Job Listing
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iyTqD-8UgRBGm0VM6DI7IheRAL...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iyTqD-8UgRBGm0VM6DI7IheRALP9cwM66sdi188MEKE&authuser=0)

 _We are the creators of the payment technology HCE (Host Card emulation)
which is at the foreground of the high growth payments industry.

_ Today our product is a HCE cloud based payment platform for payment cards,
financial products, event passes and access control key cards.Our solutions is
provided as a service as well as on premises deployment for large-large
clients.

* Great pay, 401K, benefits, many perks.

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team. We are
looking for the roles below.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

\- Platform Engineer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng))

\- Data Science Engineer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience (more info > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng))

\- QA Engineer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins (more info > [http://unata.com/qa-
eng](http://unata.com/qa-eng))

\- Integrations Specialist - Technical discovery and integration development
experience, detail oriented (more info > [http://unata.com/integrations-
specialist](http://unata.com/integrations-specialist))

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
niyue
Splunk ([http://splunk.com](http://splunk.com)) | Frontend/Backend Dev
Engineers and QA Engineers | Shanghai, China | Onsite | Full time

Splunk makes machine data accessible, usable and valuable to everyone.

We are a small engineering team in Shanghai and are currently hiring with lots
of engineering positions open.

Detailed information for some positions:

[http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA)

[http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6)

If you are interested, feel free to reach me via [sni (at@) splunk (dot.) com]

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding. We're a very small (7-person) team that is funded,
growing, and has real customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's
interested in education, besides being good with JavaScript, having some
experience with Node.js/MongoDB, and being able to wrangle HTML/CSS.

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
silverthorn
San Francisco | Angaza | Backend Developer - ONSITE

Angaza builds technology to solve global energy poverty: we enable solar
energy solutions to be financed for off-grid consumers. To do so, Angaza
develops a mix of custom hardware and software---built on the Python ecosystem
---for some of the most demanding and dynamic markets in the world, including
Africa and India. We are a for-profit company, based in California and Kenya,
that aims market forces at the linked challenges of climate change and global
development.

More information about our backend dev position:
[http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

------
kbishopNSL
Boston, MA - Next Step Living - nextstepliving.com

Currently hiring front and back-end engineers. Join a small start-up style
product and engineering team within an established company. You will help
build a new customer-facing product from scratch, and deliver new features to
market on a regular basis.

Next step living is an Energy Efficiency company.... through excellent product
and software design, you will enable our company to grow more rapidly, and
extend our positive environmental impact nationwide.

-Flexible work environment, approx 50% remote OK

-Work with: Java, Dropwizard, Postgres, Nginx, Rabbitmq, Jenkins, AWS, Docker, javascript, Angular, Typescript, Mocha / Chai, Protractor, NodeJS, Loopback.io / ExpressJS

-email: kristen.bishop@nextstepliving if interested in hearing more

------
FLGMwt
Rally Health - Various Engineer positions | www.rallyhealth.com | on-site only
in SF, DC, Chicago

    
    
      -Full stack (scala/play + angular)		-Full stack (C#/.NET MVC + angular)
      -Front end engineer (angular + SASS)		-DevOps engineer (AWS, Chef, MongoDB)
      -.NET release engineer (Jenkins, Nuget)	-QA Engineer (python/robot)
      -Mobile architect				-Mobile engineer
      -Site reliability engineer			-Director, IT Security
      -InfoSec engineer				-Data analyst
    

We're looking for lots of great people to join our team that's aiming to make
all aspects of healthcare better for consumers. Our Wellness product
([https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-product/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-
product/)) is the best wellness program on the market, Marketplace makes
enrolling in insurance as easy (or easier) than TurboTax, and Connect helps
find the doctor you need in your area (and in your plan).

We'll be growing a lot more visible in 2015 and into 2016, starting with a
partnership with comedian Kevin Hart[1] which we're all pretty excited about.

Our Chicago office is on a .NET MVC stack and SF and DC are on Scala/Play with
mobile teams as well. I can answer more detailed stack/tech questions if
anyone is curious.

The benefits are great, including $0 deductible for employee health insurance
(and dependent coverage isn't much more), catered lunch every day w/ snacks
and drinks everywhere, and unlimited vacation (that we're heavily enouraged to
use).

If you have any questions, you can email me (ryan.stelly@rallyhealth.com) but
otherwise, all postings are available at [https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-
us/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-us/) Cheers!

[1] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-
kev...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-kevin-hart-
team-up-to-raise-awareness-of-healthy-habits-through-laughter-300070912.html)

------
c4qnyc
NYC - Android Engineer - Contract / Fulltime - ONSITE Looking for awesome
Android dev to teach advanced topics for mobile bootcamp. Eight - ten weeks
contract; potential full time position.

Coalition for Queens (C4Q) is devoted to increasing diversity + access to NYC
tech. Our flagship program, Access Code, is a scholarship based program that
teaches talented adults from low-income and underrepresented communities how
to code and launch new careers in tech.

[http://www.c4q.nyc/accesscode/](http://www.c4q.nyc/accesscode/)

Contact rachel@c4q.nyc

Volunteer opportunities also!
[http://www.c4q.nyc/volunteer/](http://www.c4q.nyc/volunteer/)

------
nedwin
GoDaddy Marketplace | REMOTE (Preferred PST/MST/CST) | Rails Engineer

We're a small, sharp team at GoDaddy who joined as part of an acquisition to
build a marketplace focused on helping freelancers find qualified clients.

Some marketplaces treat their freelancers as fungible, we're focusing on
helping freelancers be better at freelancing and create long-lasting
relationships with their clients.

We operate a little like a startup within the larger organization with support
from the senior leadership team.

The current team is split between San Franscisco, Sunnyvale and Phoenix but
we're looking to increase remote work within GoDaddy for ourselves.

Email me ned@godaddy.com if any of the above rings a bell, I'd love to tell
you more about the opportunity.

------
enghiring
Simply Hired | SF BAY AREA |Full time Onsite Python Developers

www.simplyhired.com/careers

Simply Hired is a tech company based in Sunnyvale, CA that operates job search
engines in 24 countries and 12 languages. We help connect jobseekers to jobs
and have over 30 million unique visitors per month! Our engineers are some of
the most talented in the bay area. We use cutting edge design concepts to
build software that millions of people use. Ready to take your career to the
next level? Join Simply Hired!

We offer the following perks:

1)Visa sponsorship, 2)Great Medical, Dental, Vision benefits 3)Stock Options
4)Gym Reimbursement 5)Fully stocked kitchen and catered gourmet lunches M-F
6)Happy hours/ Fun offsite events

Email avni at simplyhired dot com with your resume for consideration.

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- iOS Software Engineer - New York, NY or Seoul, Korea

Scene is a community powered discovery platform for surfacing real-time
knowledge and offers on local venues. You can think of us as Waze for local
places. We are looking for iOS engineers with a passion for delivering
polished mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join
our development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

RESPONSIBILITIES

    
    
         - Design and build advanced applications for the iOS platform 
         - Collaborate with the business team, designers and other developers to define, design, integrate and ship new features
         - Setup proper interactions of the front-end design and implementation with backend servers
         - Unit-test code for robustness, including edge cases, usability, and general reliability.
         - Work on bug fixes and improving application performance & continuously discover, evaluate, and implement new technologies to maximize development efficiency.
    

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
         - Graduating in May 2015 or have graduated from a Master’s or undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields 
         - 2+ Years of iOS development experience (Objective-C and/or Swift) 
         - Strong understanding of MVC or MVVM architecture pattern 
         - Strong knowledge in object-oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving 
         - Proficient with memory management 
         - Ability to be detail-orientated but also design, build and iterate prototypes quickly 
         - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit testing 
         - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated processes and product building.
    

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io

------
jschwartz11
Body Labs (www.bodylabs.com) - NYC

Body Labs makes the world's most sophisticated data-driven digital model of
human shape and pose. Using a 3D body scan or measurements as input, we create
a body model that can be used across a wide variety of applications, including
fashion, design, health, fitness, video games, animation, and more. Our
mission is to provide the infrastructure that allows developers and companies
to better bridge the gap between the human body and their products and
applications.

We are currently hiring for the following ONSITE positions:

\- SENIOR COMPUTER VISION/MACHINE LEARNING SCIENTIST \- SENIOR FULL-STACK WEB
ENGINEER \- FRONT-END ENGINEER \- VALIDATION ENGINEER

Go to www.bodylabs.com/jobs.html or email JOBS@BODYLABS.COM for more details.

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Go Software Engineer

* Internal API Engineer

* Database Administrator (NoSQL)

* Data Scientist (Analytics)

* System Operations Engineer

* Information Security Engineer

* Release Manager

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Coordinator — We're looking for someone who's bright and analytical.
Experience not necessary:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator)

------
joelm
Portland, OR - Onsite - Bigleaf Networks

Bigleaf provides internet redundancy and optimization, keeping businesses
connected to the cloud across multiple ISPs. Bigleaf's cloud-based routing
service helps ensure that critical apps like VoIP, web conferencing, and
virtual desktop always work properly, even over commodity internet connections
like Cable and DSL.

We're looking for a Lead Software Engineer to join our team. You'll be our
senior-most on-site engineer, so you'll get to drive the direction of our
technical projects. For details please check out:
[http://www.bigleaf.net/careers](http://www.bigleaf.net/careers)

If you're interested please email joelm@bigleaf.net

------
sventura
Monetate is hiring - London ONSITE.

Frontend JS Engineer -
[http://monetate.theresumator.com/apply/OpYC9R](http://monetate.theresumator.com/apply/OpYC9R)

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We're actively
searching for Javascript Engineers to join our growing technical team in
London. You will work with Monetate's delivery team to use Javascript to build
experiences for on page experiments for our many significant ecommerce
clients. Your content will run on high-traffic web pages and test marketers
ideas in real time.

For any questions, email me sventura@monetate.com

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona, ES | Onsite

NoviCap gives cash advances for outstanding invoices. We help small and medium
sized businesses finance themselves with a faster and more flexible option
than bank loans.

We are expanding the team and are currently hiring across the board. For
business roles see
[http://novicap.com/careers/?lang=en](http://novicap.com/careers/?lang=en)

For engineering roles we are looking for a full stack ruby developer and a
product analyst intern.

You can watch this video to get a better feel about who we are:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzi2hmsEH6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzi2hmsEH6k)

If interested ping me at nicolas@novicap.com

------
eggbrain
TrueJob (Ann Arbor, MI) [https://www.truejob.com](https://www.truejob.com) \-
LOCAL | FULLTIME

Hey guys, founder here. TrueJob is a small, two person startup looking to
bring on another ruby on rails developer to join the founding team. Our goal
is to build a job search platform that helps both job seekers and employers
find each other easier, using machine learning algorithms and analytics.

We've got some great tech behind the scenes, so we need a rails developer
who's not afraid of working with new things - from ElasticSearch to ReactJS,
RabbitMQ and more.

Interested / have questions? Email: jobs -at- truejob.com (you can also shoot
me a personal email located in my profile as well).

------
ellego
Zenefits Hottest startup of the year
[http://www.zenefits.com/jobs](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs) SF bay
area/Canada VISA

• San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer, full stack (Full Time) 2+ yrs exp.

• San Francisco, CA - UI Engineer (Full Time) - JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS.

• Vancouver, BC - Software Engineer, full stack (Full Time) 2+ yrs exp.

Our Tech Stack: Website running on Django/redis/RabbitMQ/Celery. Backend:
Python/AWS

We are building a kickass engineering team in SF to work on hard and totally
new kind of technical problems. We are disrupting the whole Heath Insurance
industry which is taking off in US now by providing free software.

We are looking for engineers who can take a concept from inception to market.
The process is extremely autonomous, with little to no, management. You are
the PM, tester & developer, building full-stack, who coordinates with our in-
house designers. Our revenue model is one of the best in the world and we have
seen the hyper growth like no other company in the world. We have penetrated
only 0.6% of the market. This is without considering international growth and
upselling to big companies.

We're hiring for engineering offices in San Francisco, CA, USA and Vancouver,
Canada

More info: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/zenefits-
financials/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/zenefits-financials/)

Startup of the year 2014: [http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU](http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU)

Google us:
[https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits](https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits)

To apply for job: [http://www.zenefits.com/jobs](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs)

To learn about the company and challenges: lgomez@zenefits.com

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 - Los Angeles, CA -
[http://www.twenty20.com](http://www.twenty20.com)

Mobile Software Engineers

We're working on democratizing the world of stock photography, allowing
amateur photographers to be recognized and compensated for their work and
helping brands use better, more authentic content in their visual
communication efforts.

We're a Rails shop on the backend, but we're never afraid to grab the latest
tools to make us better. We're looking for mobile engineers to join our
team... Right now we're focused on iOS. We love generalists who are interested
in diving in! We're also hiring some salespeople, but I suspect not many of
them are reading HackerNews :)

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Full-time | DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

This might be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity (if you are from the EU).
We're a Swiss software shop that is building stuff from scratch. Our young,
motivated web-team is looking for DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end people. My
team is currently using mostly Python. Other teams use Java.

We look for people who can reason about technology and contribute with their
ideas.

Contact me for further info: iwang at fastmail . net

I myself moved to Switzerland only recently. My experiences living and working
here can be found on medium: "Eight reasons why I moved to Switzerland":
[http://goo.gl/EIX4UX](http://goo.gl/EIX4UX).

------
jgh
Mobcrush - Santa Monica, CA - Full-Time

Mobcrush is a live mobile game streaming platform based in Los Angeles,
California, with the mission to connect the world’s 1 billion mobile gamers.
We're comprised of passionate technologists, design and product team members,
funded by top-tier investors, with the unique opportunity to go after a large
and growing market.

We are growing our team and have several positions open:

\- Streaming stack engineers:

    
    
         - Experienced with C++, OpenGL/DirectX/Metal, Networking, Video streaming
    

\- Backend engineers:

    
    
         - Experienced with Node.js, Mongo
    

\- Community Managers

[http://www.mobcrush.com/careers](http://www.mobcrush.com/careers)

------
basher
CreativeLive - ONSITE San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Javascript Engineers (all
levels of experience)

Angular, MongoDB, Nodejs (Hapi, mongoose)

We're hiring! come play with all the javascript things!

We're looking for smart resourceful people, javascript experience not
essential, full stack experience not essential - great opportunity for
frontend or backend developers to gain experience in full stack development.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/creativelive/jobs/48943#.VWz3h1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/creativelive/jobs/48943#.VWz3h1zBzRY)

More about us at:
[https://www.creativelive.com/](https://www.creativelive.com/)

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time. I have recently taken up a role
to build a payment network from scratch, out of Bangalore, India. It is funded
by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

~~~
srinathsmn
I like your username :)

------
babs_bloemsaat
Houten (The Netherlands), ONSITE, Dutch speaking only.

Experienced Java Developer that wants to build his own team!

4Minds would love to welcome an experienced Java Developer.

In this role you will participate in projects but you'll get the opportunity
to create your own team and become a teamleader.

Here at 4Minds we strive for a good work-life balance, our company isn't only
about making profits. We have a long term focus and want our colleagues to
feel at home.

What we do: We participate in our customers projects. These customers that are
handpicked by our sales who have been developers themselves (they know how a
bad project or long commuting feels).

Would you like to know more? or know someone who would? b.bloemsaat@4minds.nl
www.4minds.nl/vacatures/

------
atldev
UserIQ | Front End Engineer | Atlanta | Full time |
[http://useriq.com](http://useriq.com)

UserIQ is looking for a front end engineer who is passionate about good design
and creating amazing user experiences. The ideal candidate will have deep
experience with Javascript, CSS, and HTML. Angular is a plus.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you.

Benefits: In addition to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we
offer a full range of benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life /
HSA / 401k.

Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you'd make a great fit.

------
awinder
New York, Urgent Consult -
[https://www.urgentconsult.com/](https://www.urgentconsult.com/) \- REMOTE
(US, EST Preferred)

Urgent Consult is an innovative, award-winning health tech startup based out
of New York City, that is tackling some of the most pressing problems of the
healthcare system in the United States. You have an opportunity to join this
collaborative and friendly group of entrepreneurs early on, have a real impact
on the company direction and learn a lot, while having tons of fun. You'll be
working directly with our technology leadership team who has had extensive
experience building software teams, making startups successful and
architecting beautiful software.

Why else would you want to work here, and what kind of backgrounds are we
looking for?

* Production and developer automation stacks leveraging docker ([https://www.docker.com/](https://www.docker.com/)), consul ([https://consul.io/](https://consul.io/)), and ansible ([http://www.ansible.com/home](http://www.ansible.com/home))

* Microservices with Nginx ([http://nginx.org/](http://nginx.org/)) and Node.JS ([https://nodejs.org/](https://nodejs.org/))

* Building Hypermedia APIs, browser-based web applications, and reactive architectues ([http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/](http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/))

* Distributed databases and cluster computing, with stuff like Cassandra ([http://cassandra.apache.org/](http://cassandra.apache.org/)) and Spark ([https://spark.apache.org/](https://spark.apache.org/))

Email me at andrew.winder [at] urgentconsult.com to apply, and if you can send
along any links to stuff you're working on or OSS contributions, that would be
great.

------
kjpizzle
London, UK - onsite - Tech Lead for Brix

www.brixlearning.com

We’re a team of mathematicians, teachers, and technologists who believe there
is a better way to teach Maths than textbooks.

Together, we’re building Brix, an online learning platform that aims to
provide a world-class Maths education for students across the UK.

Taking inspiration from the Code and Khan Academies, but pointed firmly at the
UK A level syllabus, our goal is to make studying Maths a bit more like it
should be: intuitive, interactive and (perhaps, just a little bit) fun.

For the full deal:
[http://www.brixlearning.com/hiring.php](http://www.brixlearning.com/hiring.php)

To apply, email kieran@brixlearning.com

------
roobeast
Trulia - San Francisco - Full-time - On Site - Backend devs, mobile devs, eng
manager.

It's rare to find a company that made it from startup to successful business
and yet still innovates like a startup and still has huge opportunity in the
space. Finding a place to live is a complex problem and we can continue to
make it easier for millions of people.

Come work with an amazing group of people, building important things, in a
supportive environment that actually balances engaging work and life outside
of work.

[http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/3158/Engineering](http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/3158/Engineering)

------
HackerDre
Full Stack Web Developer

J.Crew - New York, NY (Greenwich Village)

Full-Time (2 Positions)

The J.Crew E-Commerce team needs two web developers to join us and help solve
some cool problems. One of the roles will focus on Clojure and Node.js while
the other one will focus on Java. The Java role will have exposure to Clojure
too, but in a limited capacity. The entire backend will eventually be written
in Clojure. These roles will be exposed to configuration management, front-end
development, Clojure, Java, etc. No experience required as long as you
understand web development. This is a great chance to get professional Clojure
experience!

\- Flexible Work Hours

\- Tons of Paid Time Off

\- Half day Fridays all summer

\- Competitive compensation

Contact Andres.Alonso@JCrew [dot] com with any questions

------
ilhamh
Hello,

I'm building a software-as-a-service business and currently in the process of
hiring some help.

I need someone with Python/Django experience and frontend web development.

The service is initially only delivered through a web browser on a desktop
client, which should help alleviate some frontend design issues regarding
different device sizes.

Besides Python/Django + frontend Web Development, an understanding of AWS
would be great as well.

I don't mind working with someone who is a beginner/intermediate level
programmer in the above; the position is currently an intern position. If
interested please contact me so we can discuss the details further. Work would
be remote.

~~~
lend
What is your email address?

------
dreur
Foko - Private Visual Content Sharing App - Full-time/Permanent (on-site) -
Ottawa, Gatineau, Hull - Canada

We are searching for:

* Digital Marketing Specialist

* Digital Content Creator

* Senior Android Developer

* Backend NodeJS developer

* Inside Sales Representative

* iOS Developer

======

[http://foko.co/careers.html](http://foko.co/careers.html)

Since launching in June 2014 - Foko has users in 10% of the Fortune 100, and
boast high profile clients like Whole Foods, Trend Micro, Maxim Integrated,
and One Medical Group. Monthly active usage is over 45% - nearly 3X industry
average for enterprise services. [http://www.foko.co](http://www.foko.co)

======

Come work with passionate people! Come make a difference and be part of an
awesome team!

------
ocgrace
We're a distributed team of top-notch product managers, UX designers, and
engineers (iOS, Android, Web). We help companies with mobile and big data
strategy, planning and execution. To learn more, see www.orangecaffeine.com

We're looking for freelancers to be part of our 'extended network' \-
engineers (iOS, Android, Web), UX / Visual designers, product managers, and
data scientists.

If you'd like to work with us, please upload your resume to the relevant role
here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

------
oebs
42reports - Berlin, Germany; VISA

Backend Developer - Help developing our backend services and daemons (mostly
Django and Tornado), work with many Terabytes of data in PostgreSQL.

Python Infrastructure Developer - Your job is to continue automating our
development and operations processes. You help built and maintain the tools to
develop, deploy and run our applications on AWS.

Javascript/Frontend Developer - You help maintain and extend our frontend
application (AngularJS, React) and are not afraid to venture into touching the
backend code as well!

More information at
[https://42reports.com/career/](https://42reports.com/career/)

------
rjdevereux
ZocDoc in NYC is hiring. Our mission is to give power to the patient and build
a better healthcare experience for both doctors and patients.

Software Engineer [https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer-11](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-11)

Senior Software Engineer [https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/software-
engineer-25](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/software-engineer-25)

Engineering Blog
[http://engineering.zocdoc.com/](http://engineering.zocdoc.com/)

------
therealarmen
Streamable - NYC

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) is a new video
platform that makes it super easy to upload and share videos. No intrusive
ads, no comments, and no signup required. Some perks:

\- Small, tight-knit team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Awesome location in the center of Williamsburg, Brooklyn NY

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're looking for a software engineer that is comfortable working in a modern
stack (Python/Backbone/Redis/Nginx). Bonus points if you have prior experience
with FFmpeg.

Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
qooleot
Raleigh/Durham, NC | IVC, Inc. | On Site | Senior Devops Engineer

We are looking for a senior engineer to help with monitoring, orchestration on
top of basic automation, log processing and anomaly detection. We would like
to move our development workflow to containers (docker).

Tech stack from several projects, to get a sense of environment:

* Postgresql for ACID-compliant business data. We sponsor core contributions to the project. * Ansible * Elasticsearch, Kibana, and hekad for logs * Kafka + Spark data processing * Python and Julia for data analytics * Xen and various cloud platforms * Node.js and Django for web apps, and a large set of front-end frameworks

Contact: taras@ivc.com

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched in February on the iTunes Store ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/)
We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb is creating a single app mobile search and sharing experience
- partnering with services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather
than jumping between different apps to find something, we're delivering a
cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - strong mobile UI/UX skills

* Growth Lead - drive growth initiatives across product and marketing

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
jschroeder88
Pet Partners, located in Saratoga Springs, NY, is looking for a Data Analytics
Engineer with both linux and MS experience. We're open to onprem or remote for
the right person. The veterinary industry is a fun place to work: think of it
as healthcare without insurance hassles or HIPAA. We're also doing some pretty
interesting things with our data and analytics stack.
[http://petpartnersusa.com/career/data-analytics-
engineer/](http://petpartnersusa.com/career/data-analytics-engineer/)

------
martingoodson
Skimlinks| London

We are looking for data scientists to work on NLP and online behavioral
modeling.

Skimlinks allows publishers to send traffic to retailers and receive a premium
commission for it. Over 1.5 million sites use Skimlinks, including major
publishers like Gawker Media, Condé Nast, Hearst UK, and The Huffington Post.

If you like machine learning on spark you should apply.

We’re looking for a Data Scientist with the following:

Experience of statistical modelling on large data sets An Advanced Degree
(Masters/PhD) degree in statistics, machine learning or related field. You’ll
probably have an interest in techniques such as HMMs, MCMC, semi-supervised
learning, deep learning or NLP

------
jonhearty
San Mateo, CA -- Datanyze -- All positions (sales, product, operations, etc.)

Hello, everyone! Jon from Datanyze here. We are backed by Google Ventures,
Mark Cuban, and many other amazing investors. We also bootstrapped past $1M in
annual recurring revenue and have been break-even or profitable every quarter
since we started...not your typical startup!

We've grown our headcount 10X in the last year and have ambitious plans to
grow at an aggressive pace in 2015 and beyond. If you love competitive
environments and the opportunity to work with the leadership at a hyper-growth
startup, please send me an email at jon@datanyze.com anytime!

------
tcgarvin
IBM UrbanCode | Downtown Cleveland OH & Raleigh NC | Java & JavaScript
Software Engineer | All experience (and pay) levels

UrbanCode is an enterprise DevOps solution creator acquired by IBM in 2013.
Since then, we've grown tremendously, and need more smart people to take us to
the next level.

We're looking for all types of coders, from frontend UI/UX ninja to backend
sensei, from experienced product team leads to ambitious fresh-out-of-college
types.

Fairly Agile-ish. Automated Build / Test. Monthly Release. Pseudo-sprints
w/retrospective. Kanban board. Free food is common.

We use Slack as much as we use Notes, I promise.

tcgarvin (at) us (dot) ibm (dot) com

~~~
justin66
Applied beginning of March using the Netmedia site, which an employee sent me
a link to. Application status is still "under review," though that specific
Software Developer job is apparently "no longer available." Never heard a word
from you guys.

It's certainly not a problem or a point of frustration for me - I found a gig
- but you should know that in conversation with other recent CSU grads you
have kind of slid into the "don't waste your time" category. I hope that
feedback is somehow helpful.

~~~
tcgarvin
Thanks for the candid feedback.

We've had a variety of CSU grads even this year come on board. That being
said, there have been hiccups around things like the Netmedia site. That's one
of the reasons we're seeking applications through alternative (better?) means
like HN.

If you know people who have put IBM UrbanCode into the dustbin of unresponsive
job postings, I'd absolutely encourage them to reach out to me.

~~~
justin66
Thanks, I will do that. It certainly looks like you're doing interesting
stuff.

------
aj0strow
Epcylon (Toronto financial core.) / Full Time / ONSITE / VISA

We have a winning algorithm. We have partnerships and worldwide distribution.
We signed a $10M deal last week. It's time to execute! Lots of upside.

If you're great at one of the following get in touch: front end dev + design,
devops, dba, stats, golang. We have 4 day traders, 2 full stack devs, 1
designer. You'll matter.

We also have baby lion and tiger day from time to time
[https://instagram.com/p/3ZXQ8drgvX/](https://instagram.com/p/3ZXQ8drgvX/)

Come print money with us :)

Github - @aj0strow alexander.ostrow@gmail.com

------
pacofvf
SinTrafico - Full Time ONSITE - Mexico City, Mexico- Full Stack Engineer
(mostly Python)

We have been building a wide array of analytics applications for logistics,
market research, transportation and insurance industry. As part of the
engineering team you will be working on different projects from the ground up,
so I can assure you it won't be boring, also you should be comfortable doing
minor devops, QA and pre-sales tasks.

About us:

\- We are a well funded company and just raised a new round.

\- Our offices are located at Polanco (currently deliberating to moving to
Condesa

\- Cash Positive.

Perks:

\- Unlimited vacations.

\- Choose your own setup.

\- 1 home-office day per week.

\- Large equity ownership.

\- Informal environment.

If you're interested send me your info at paco@sintrafico.com (CTO -
cofounder)

------
interurban
Maxymiser | New York City - NYC | Onsite | Full time

Maxymiser helps Fortune 100 companies optimize their websites through the use
of A/B testing, multivariate testing and personalization. Founded in 2006,
Maxymiser has grown to be a market leader in our space, and we continue to
grow our team in NYC.

We're looking for a front-end developer/solutions engineer to join our team in
NYC. We support our US clients in their A/B testing programs. We're front-end
generalists by necessity, our clients use every version of every library and
framework out there and we support them all. I've copied an abbreviated
version of the description below, let me know if you have any questions - you
can reach me at joe.thackery @ maxymiser.com

Solutions Engineer:

ABOUT THE JOB

\- You will provide front-end development support and coding best practices to
Fortune 100 companies.

\- You will communicate technical problems and solutions to technical and non-
technical users.

ABOUT YOU

\- You are well-versed (2+ years) in JavaScript, HTML and CSS.

\- You are comfortable with multiple JS libraries (Dojo, jQuery, etc.) and MVC
frameworks (Angular, Ember, etc.)

Bonus: You are familiar with website user testing (A/B and Multivariate
testing).

Bonus: You have experience with analytics platforms (Google Analytics,
Omniture, etc.)

ABOUT MAXYMISER

\- Casual, relaxed work environment.

\- Ping pong, billiards and comfy work stations (beanbag chairs and treadmill
desks) in our office in Flatiron/Gramercy.

\- Catered lunches and a well stocked kitchen.

\- Competitive compensation and benefits.

See the full description (and apply) here:
[http://www.jobs.net/jobs/maxymiser/en-gb/job/United-
States/J...](http://www.jobs.net/jobs/maxymiser/en-gb/job/United-
States/JavaScript-Solutions-Engineer/J3J6786MB2QGT2ML36T/)

or contact me at joe.thackery @ maxymiser.com

------
TChiring
TrueCar (www.truecar.com / www.true.com) is hiring in San Francisco, Santa
Monica, and Austin offices!

 _TrueCar acquired Carwoo (YCS09) in January 2014.

_ The company has been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago.

 _The company has big plans over the coming years and is looking for good
developers to help us grow from $1.5B to $10B+

_ Priority positions include Mobile Developers, Ruby Developers, Python
Developers, and Designers

 _www.truecar.com /hiring.html

_A peak at life at TrueCar in our SM office:
[http://bit.ly/1EZZz9A](http://bit.ly/1EZZz9A)

REMOTE considered for the right candidates. Most VISA situations handled.

------
toynbert
ShipCompliant -
[http://www.shipcompliant.com/careers/](http://www.shipcompliant.com/careers/)
\- Boulder, CO

We write SaaS software for the alcohol industry in Microsoft stack with some
backbone/require/react/flux frontends, it's pretty fun.

We just opened up a bunch of positions including: C# Full Stack, Front-End,
and Deployment Engineers

Ask me any questions if you are interested, postings are at the bottom:
[http://www.shipcompliant.com/careers/](http://www.shipcompliant.com/careers/)

~~~
burger_moon
I don't see a full stack or front end position listed on there.

~~~
toynbert
Full Stack is the "C# Developer". Front End has disappeared, maybe we filled
it, I did see some interviewees in here yesterday.

------
adorable
Plume Labs - Paris, France - Frontend/Backend developers, Data scientists -
On-site

Plume Labs helps people stay ahead of air pollution through innovative
software and hardware solutions. We help people stay informed of air quality
and protect themselves and their closed ones.

We are a multi-disciplinary team - from design to data science and hardware,
and we are based in the heart of Paris. We are growing rapidly and are looking
for talented developers (Python, php, javascript) and for data scientists who
are familiar with Machine Learning and Modeling.

Positions are full-time and local. Email me at david at plumelabs dot com

------
smcguinness
TourConnect (Dallas, TX) is an online solution that serves tour operators,
hotels and travel suppliers to facilitate the exchange of annual rates and
contracts. We've simplified this exchange by creating a common format and
workflow, while building a community for developing relationships with new
trade partners.

Looking for frontend developers with backbone, react and nodejs experience.

Apply Here: [http://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-web-application-
develope...](http://www.indeed.com/job/front-end-web-application-
developer-8db794d1ab11b2e1)

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in NYC
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Front-end developer (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS);We're not focused on one
technology in particular (we can train you), but be prepared for a lot of
Javascript: node.js, express.js, backbone.js, marionette.js...

\- Sales director (freelance + FT); You would be involved with the following
sales responsibilities: -Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales
channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities,
Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you
would likely get a chance to help us with.

\- Project manager; We're looking for somebody to help us lead and ship our
projects and products. [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...). [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz](https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz)

------
clay_to_n
Beverlywood / Culver City, CA - Stasis Labs -
[http://www.stasislabs.com](http://www.stasislabs.com) | INTERNs OK

Stasis Labs is a health technology company building connected medical devices.
Our first product is a vital signs monitoring system for non-critical
patients. We’re initially targeting middle-class Indian hospitals, and our
business model is especially suited for that market. We’re starting in India
but have global plans long-term, including coming back to America.

Our tech:

    
    
      — Electrical engineering, analog circuit design
      — C++ code on ARM microprocessors
      — Bluetooth 4.0 (BLE) networking
      — Android app: Java, material design, information display
      — Web: Sails.js (node.js framework which includes Express), React.js
    

Your role:

    
    
      — Work with a microprocessor and Bluetooth 4.0 chip running C++ code and an Arduino stack to send data to an Android application
      — Research Bluetooth capabilities and help design an effective data transfer implementation
      — Work with Android developers as well as hardware designers.  You'll be on the software team, but very close to the hardware
    

Ideally you'd have strong skills in C++ or Java, with experience working with
Arduino or a similar stack. Having Bluetooth experience is a huge plus. You
should be comfortable in a quickly changing environment. You should be willing
to collaborate with everyone in the team, and potentially to play a larger
part in the company as it grows.

We’re very early stage, but have had a lot of success at business competitions
at USC and elsewhere. We’re now taking this full-time and raising money on a
convertible note. We're working out of a house in Beverlywood (near Robertson
and Pico). Salary and equity compensation both flexible based on experience
and skills. Less than 10 employees this summer.

We're fine with working from home a few days a week, but we'd like you to
start in the office for a week or two. We're still figuring out this policy,
but we don't believe in micromanaging people and want our engineers as
comfortable as possible.

If you're interested, email me (Clayton) at: stasislabs+hn@gmail.com

~~~
clay_to_n
(Should have put this in the post, but in case anyone is searching for it -
this position is in Los Angeles)

------
edawerd
San Francisco, CA - ZenPayroll - VISA

ZenPayroll is building dead-simple, delightful payroll software for small
businesses. In only 2 years, we've grown to process payroll for more than
10,000 companies, and process billions in payroll for small businesses around
the world.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes ZenPayroll special. We have a team
of super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineer.
ZenPayroll is in a hyper-growth, adding thousands of businesses and tens of
thousands of employees to our system every month. We've just raised a $60M
Series B, led, by Google Capital to help take our company to the next level.

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, React.js, MySQL, Redis.

Our Engineering Blog:
[http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/](http://engineering.zenpayroll.com/)

Benefits/Perks:
[https://zenpayroll.com/careers](https://zenpayroll.com/careers)

Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/28115#.VW0n5FxV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/28115#.VW0n5FxVhBc)

Growth Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/53835#.VW0n5lxV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/53835#.VW0n5lxVhBc)

Product Support Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/27718#.VW0n6FxV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/27718#.VW0n6FxVhBc)

Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/63608#.VW0n6VxV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/63608#.VW0n6VxVhBc)

IT Support:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/66928#.VW0oU1xV...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenpayroll/jobs/66928#.VW0oU1xVhBc)

------
rajcylver
Company: Cylver

Location: Singapore [Remote OK]

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS)

Job Descriptions: Check out our jobs at
[https://angel.co/cylver/jobs](https://angel.co/cylver/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2015 and headquartered in Singapore, Cylver is
transforming the way businesses procure products and services. Our
revolutionary on-demand platform connects customers with local vendors, and
has a strong proof of concept with 10+ clients using Cylver to procure $60k+
of products and services per month.

Please feel free to ask any questions at raj@cylver.com

------
dlau1
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy](https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy)) -
to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is deeply
committed to it. We have expanded to 4 cities - New York, New Orleans, Los
Angeles and San Francisco - and our investors include Sequoia Capital,
Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures, Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among
others.

There are ~20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, and CoffeeScript. The team
has been built from the ground up with practices around test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous deployment.

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* 3-5+ years full-stack web application development in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* TDD experience / experience with pairing / Continuous Deployment

* Domain expertise in: e-commerce, billing, payments, or warehouse distribution software

======

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I’m an engineer at the company, if you have any questions feel free to e-mail
me: daryl(at)goodeggs.com

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- New York, NY -
Part-Time - Remote

Student Loan Hero (SLH) is looking to add to its team of writers for the SLH
blog. We’re looking for writers who can offer a fresh and original take with
writing that interests and excites our growing audience of student loan
borrowers.

[https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-
remot...](https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-remote-
contract/)

------
ad93611
CallHub (callhub.io) | Bangalore, India | Senior Software Engineer

We are looking for a Django and python developer to join our core development
team in Bangalore. We build delightful telephony applications for businesses
and communities. We are profitable and growing fast. We have more than 200
customers across 11 countries and have sent more than 2 million messages.

We offer market salary and stock options. See our values and more details
here, [https://callhub.io/jobs/](https://callhub.io/jobs/)

Email: augustus@callhub.io if you are interested.

------
yepstrJobs
yepstr.com | Stockholm, Sweden | Back-end developer

We are a well funded, brand new start-up looking for an experienced back-end
developers to join our team in Stockholm. If you are interested in being a
part of something from the start this could be a great gig! We can offer the
oportunity to decide architecture & stack, work with some fantastic people in
beautiful Stockholm while not forgoing salary and living on noodles.

Read more and apply here:
[http://yepstr.com/careers/position6](http://yepstr.com/careers/position6)

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— Underdog.io ——— New York, New York ———
[https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) —————

We’re looking to hire employee #5 (data engineer) and employee #6 (UI/UX
designer #1).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top startups.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups in NYC and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in NYC and SF, where we work with 130 awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized,
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We’re built with Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search,
and S3. Here's a recent blog post written by one of our engineers about how we
solved a recent technical challenge:
[http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-
underdog-t...](http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-underdog-
talent-marketplace-through-automation)

If you want to learn more about our first four months, here’s a blog post:
[https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644).

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, [https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
BradRuderman
San Francisco

Check out UpCounsel, we are a legal marketplace connecting small businesses
with lawyers, making the legal experience amazing. We work with a lot the
companies that posted above me with immigration, patents, trademarks, llc/corp
formations, and tons of contracts.

We are hiring everything from product managers, sales execs, growth engineers,
data analysts and everything in between. Reach out to me directly for an
intro: brad [at] upcounsel.com

[https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers)

------
gkoberger
ReadMe.io (YC W15) - San Francisco - Local

Remember that magical feeling you had the first time you used Stripe or
Twilio? We're bringing that to every API or code library.

We're looking to make our first hire! Come help us change the way developers
consume APIs and code libraries. We're looking for front/backend developers
with a huge product focus to help shape our company.

OUR STACK: Node, Angular, Mongo

[http://jobs.lever.co/readme/f22d10ca-53ca-4189-b88c-571cdc88...](http://jobs.lever.co/readme/f22d10ca-53ca-4189-b88c-571cdc88e7d7)

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

Looking for server/devops engineers to be engineer #3. We write Go and
AngularJS. Store data in MongoDB. Use Firebase, AWS, Twilio, Mandrill,
Mailgun, Sendgrid, APNS and GCM.

You will be in the ground floor and responsible for building the foundation of
our system. No legacy systems to support. Come in, design and then build.

We're funded, have paying customers and very good growth. Email
travis[at]outbound[dot]io if you're interested.

------
marcoherbst
REMOTE // Elixir + Ruby + Streaming Video Backend Dev // Evercam Open Source
Camera Management // marco@evercam.io

We're a team of 8 building (we hope) the best camera management software in
the world. We're open source and we're looking for someone with knowledge of
Video, Elixir and RoR.
[https://github.com/evercam](https://github.com/evercam) ,
[http://www.evercam.io/jobs](http://www.evercam.io/jobs)

------
frankkessler
Progyny | Senior Front End Developer | New York, NY (NYC) | Full Time - On
Site

Progyny is a digital health company specializing in pregnancy and embryo
technology. Our main goal is to enhance every person's ability to have a child
to call their own. We are able to do this through the use of data models,
medical device technology, web sites for patient education, standardized
programs and more.

We use PHP, Drupal, Laravel, Varnish, React JS, and more.

[https://www.progyny.com/join-our-team](https://www.progyny.com/join-our-team)

------
mburnett
untapt - [http://untapt.com](http://untapt.com) \- New York (NYC) - Full Time

untapt is a breakthrough solution for hiring technologists in financial
services and we recently closed our $3MM Series A round. Our goal is to
transform the job market for technologists with an end-to-end solution that
thinks about hiring differently. We're big believers in being happy at work
and offer competitive salary, equity in the company, a great benefits package
including healthcare and a health club allowance. We are looking to add team
members who are passionate about disrupting this space and excited to be part
of the journey.

Technologies we use: ● Python ● Flask ● AngularJS ● JavaScript ● HTML ● CSS
(SASS) ● React ● MongoDB ● Git

Hiring for the following roles:

★ Full-stack Developer (Python/Javascript) -- You're a senior software
developer who's comfortable working across the tech stack, but particularly
strong with Python and Javascript. Ideally you have some experience with
AngularJS, Flask and MongoDB. Above all you value software engineering
expertise, and don't compromise on elegant code design.

★ Front-end Developer -- You're a gifted front-end developer with a sharp eye
for clean, modern design. You should have experience building single-page
applications using AngularJS, Ember or Backbone. You've done terrifying things
with media queries and animated a feature film using CSS keyframes ;-). You're
excited to work alongside a small team of passionate developers who are
working to flip technology hiring on its head.

★ Quality and Usability Hacker -- You are technically savvy and ready to use
your existing technical expertise as a springboard in playing an integral role
within a thriving technology focused startup. You're excited for the
opportunity to learn some of the more cutting edge technologies and work
closely with a dynamic and passionate software engineering team.

How to apply: You can apply directly through out app
([http://untapt.com](http://untapt.com)) and get a sense of the product you
would actually be working on. You can see and apply for the roles right on our
platform. Email us at info@untapt.com with any questions.

------
jameincke
New York, NY - CloserIQ [https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com)

CloserIQ helps startups efficiently hire sales talent. We connect top VC
backed startups with top revenue generating talent.

We are currently looking for our first Client Advisor to introduce CloserIQ to
tech companies. You will be educating startup founders, sales managers and HR
stakeholders about CloserIQ’s unique sales recruiting solution.

Apply here: [http://clsr.us/jfJQA](http://clsr.us/jfJQA) Email:
jobs@closeriq.com

------
capkutay
WebAction | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI
Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer

jobs@webaction.com

WebAction is a Big Data Analytics Platform providing end-to-end real-time,
high velocity analytics and machine learning for operational teams. We mask
complex, scalable analytics behind a visual, interactive web-based experience
and a familiar declarative SQL-like language. Today, our end-to-end product is
used to solve some of the toughest data management challenges at large Telco,
Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer (java): Using open source tools like ZMQ,
Elasticsearch, and Kafka in harmony with platforms built-in house you will
build cutting edge data processing infrastructure

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...).

Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...).

UI/UX Designers: We don't have a job post up yet, email me at
john@webaction.com if you are interested! Bonus for you design unicorns who
use code to build prototypes

Technical Content Marketing: If you love writing well thought out, technical
posts about how products can improve the lives of our customers, WebAction is
the perfect environment for you!

WebAction is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track
record of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic
(now Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've
raised north of $11m since 2013 and our advisors/board have done amazing
things like creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in
Silicon Valley. With every product release, we delight our customers and
engage new ones at an ever-growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto,
minutes away from the caltrain, philz coffee, and everything you need to make
your work life even more enjoyable!

------
callinize_cto
Callinize | Austin | Senior Software Engineer (Node.JS)

In the time it took you to read this sentence, we’ve processed thousands of
phone events. And we’ll process millions more this month. We want your help to
scale to trillions.

We are looking for a senior software developer to assist with messaging queues
and continuous deployment [https://angel.co/callinize/jobs/65785-senior-
software-engine...](https://angel.co/callinize/jobs/65785-senior-software-
engineer)

------
mrj
Evite, West Hollywood, CA | ONSITE | Sr. Software Engineer

We’re looking for a full-stack Senior Software Engineer experienced in leading
the technical design and software development of highly scalable customer
facing platforms with strength in Python.

What makes this job awesome?

* We are a fast-paced, energetic team that is committed to using the latest technology and research to take our products to the next level

* We offer full benefits, 401k with matching and flexible work hours

* Our headquarters is in West Hollywood on Sunset Boulevard in the heart of Los Angeles, and our office is open, fun and relaxed.

* A modern technology stack including Python, Javascript/CoffeeScript, SASS/CSS, Django, Backbone.js, Google Appengine and Amazon Web Services

* We go to conferences, meetups, seminars and encourage ongoing professional growth

* Your work will impact the lives of over a million people every day

What you will be doing:

* Take an idea from concept to implementation

* Develop software across the full application stack with particular emphasis on server side business logic and data processing layers

* Guide and advance the use of innovative technologies to improve Evite’s platform

* Drive ongoing improvements in software delivery including build and test automation, continuous integration, test driven development

* Participate in development of unit tests and code reviews

* Mentor junior team members in proper design and coding practices

* Document new and existing software systems and components

* Analyze and troubleshoot complex system issues

* Ensure production systems are reliable and make great parties happen for our customers

* Working in an Agile environment (SCRUM)

Read more and apply: [http://evite.theresumator.com/apply/aNyAtf/Senior-
Software-E...](http://evite.theresumator.com/apply/aNyAtf/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

Please send me any questions at mike.johnson@evite.com.

------
eliekh
Woopra is hiring a lead front-end engineer. Woopra is a leading customer
analytics cloud service in San Francisco. We're looking for a front-end
developer to help develop our single page Javascript application.

* Minimum JS experience: 3 years

* Deep understanding of Javascript

* Expert in at least one framework (AngularJS, Ember, React, etc...)

* Appreciates pixel perfection

* Expert in Grunt or Gulp

* Expert in GIT

* Worked with Data Visualization (highcharts, d3.js etc...)

Our team is small and passionate, we do things very fast and ship code at
least once every day. You'll be working directly with the founders. Contact
elie@woopra.com.

------
mark_o
Personify is hiring all levels of software development skill in Austin, TX

The focus is Microsoft technologies like ASP.NET, VB, C#, SQL Server,
especially web stack development and/or debugging.

See here for an example job we are looking to hire for: [https://jobs-
personifycorp.icims.com/jobs/1165/technical-sup...](https://jobs-
personifycorp.icims.com/jobs/1165/technical-support-developer/job)

You can email me via the address in my profile and I will get your resume to
the hiring manager.

------
kungfooey
Nashville, TN -- Stratasan -- Lead Front-end Developer -- Onsite

Stratasan is a Nashville-based company that provides intelligence on
healthcare markets to hospital strategists, physician offices, community care
experts, and others. We're looking for an experienced developer that has
worked on the front-end (CSS/JS/HTML) for several projects.

More details:
[https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1aa176ad24281ab9a859](https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1aa176ad24281ab9a859)

------
salimjustpark
London - Onsite - Tech Roles at JustPark!

Following our record breaking crowd funding campaign, JustPark are looking to
take the next step on the mission to eradicate the pain of parking!

We're looking for a number of Developers, Designers and QAs to join our fun
office in London, and really help us add some cool new features to our
product.

Head on over to [http://www.justpark.com/jobs](http://www.justpark.com/jobs)
to see a list of positions we have open.

Looking forward to receiving your application!

------
naoufal
Busbud | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE | Front-end Developer.

We're looking for talented developers to help shape the future of bus travel!
You'll get to routinely work with moderns tools like React, Node and SASS.

====================================

PERKS

====================================

\- Free swag? Check.

\- Free travel? Check.

\- Apple gear? Check.

\- Team lunches and after work drinks? Check.

\- All the ping pong you can handle? Check.

\- And of course, salary, health insurance + stock options.

====================================

[https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)

====================================

------
shannarw32
Houston, TX - Onsite - Senior or Lead Developer Pariveda Solutions is a
national technology consulting company. We are looking for passionate
technologists to join our team on a full-time, permanent basis in Houston, TX.
If you have been responsible for resource planning, work estimations, team
leadership, mentoring junior developers, etc. and have 3 to 8 years of
experience, we are looking for you. If you are interested, please email your
resume and contact information to shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com

------
churchwa
London, W8 | Full Time | On Site | Fitzdares | Junior & Midlevel Ruby on Rails
Devs

We’re looking to fill two roles in our small but ever expanding dev team based
in central London. We are a private bookies and over the last two years we’ve
built our own sports trading platform using Rails, mysql, puppet, coffeescript
and redis. We are on the verge of opening our services to a larger audience
through the launch of a mobile app that will be powered by our platform and
AWS.

If you would like any more info please email careers (@) fitzdares.com

------
brassdan
HERE maps | Berkeley, San Francisco Bay Area | Web Developer / Tools Engineer

Nokia HERE is a global leader in the mapping and location intelligence
business. HERE Reality Lens
([https://realitylens.here.com](https://realitylens.here.com)) utilizes
advanced reality capture technologies to collect, process, and publish
petabytes of street-level, aerial, and indoor spatial data to customers in
over 72 countries around the world. These software and data services, the
sixth largest on AWS, allow users to visualize high-resolution 3D panoramic
and oblique imagery while interactively measuring, mapping, and modeling.

As Web Developer / Tools Engineer, you would:

\- Create Canvas/WebGL and DOM-based solutions integrating 2D maps, 3D imagery
and LIDAR point clouds.

\- Design and implement web-based tools for managing live operations and other
shared platform services using a Node.js technology stack.

\- Integrate software with HERE platforms, processes, pipelines, and products.

\- Design data models for SQL and NoSQL databases and caches. (MySQL, MongoDB,
Redis).

Please have:

\- Experience with Cloud Computing platforms and Linux (e.g., Amazon AWS).

\- Experience with HTML/CSS/JavaScript/TypeScript using client-side frameworks
such as Angular.js, server-side frameworks such as Express, and full-stack
frameworks such as Meteor.

\- Experience modeling and implementing scalable and robust data storage in
any of MongoDB, DynamoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

\- Experience achieving quality and user satisfaction metrics for customer
facing web applications.

\- A thorough understanding of all things HTTP, including patterns for RESTful
design, scalability, and security.

\- Good computer science fundamentals including an understanding of data
structures and algorithms, their runtime and storage complexities.

To apply, please use this job post at
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/5053881133.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/5053881133.html)
. I am also recruiting a Java backend and C# front-end engineer on craigslist
for my team.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers (especially front-end
engineers) to join our small but growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within
engineering we are a passionate group of people who are extremely interested
in building the software that helps our customers around the country thrive in
their local communities. We’re a really small team (currently 13 people) so
you’ll have plenty of say around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All
new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100%
of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to
build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks
and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR
AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's
save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who
are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
jessicahyejin
HandStack | SoMa, San Francisco, CA (remote, intern ok) | Mobilize thousands.
Fast. | handstack.com

Are you passionate about politics, community organizing, activism, or
connecting people?

HandStack is Meetup + Trello. We provide an unprecedented ability to mass-
coordinate people for political campaigns, events, projects, and causes.

==positions== We'll be part of a SF accelerator in June-Sept. Looking for
developers with experience in one of the following: Ember JS, Firebase, and
Cordova.

Reach out to jess (at) handstack dot com. We're happy to chat!

------
surething
Mac Application Software Engineer at Phase One - Frederiksberg, Denmark -
Full-time ONSITE

We are looking for a top-notch software engineer to join our world-class
software R&D team behind the award-winning Capture One Pro software. As a part
of our highly skilled and motivated team, you will work with OS X technologies
on the Mac in the exciting world of pro photography to bring the best products
into the hands of our demanding customers.

You will be an integral part of the Mac software R&D team in Copenhagen. In
close cooperation with your colleagues, you will design, implement and
maintain Capture One and our other software products. You will have the
opportunity to work on many different parts of our software and be involved
broadly in the development process. In addition we offer:

* A challenging job at the forefront of technology.

* Innovative international environment with highly skilled colleagues.

* An informal environment with freedom to innovate.

* Great opportunities for personal and professional growth.

* Attractive salary.

Whether you have many years of relevant expertise or are right out of school,
you might be the person we are looking for!

Check out our new medium format camera system :
[https://www.phaseone.com/en/Products/Camera-Systems/XF-
Camer...](https://www.phaseone.com/en/Products/Camera-Systems/XF-Camera-
System.aspx)

Take a stab at Capture One : [https://www.phaseone.com/en/Imaging-
Software/Capture-One.asp...](https://www.phaseone.com/en/Imaging-
Software/Capture-One.aspx)

Read a little about us here : [https://www.phaseone.com/en/FooterMenu/About-
us.aspx](https://www.phaseone.com/en/FooterMenu/About-us.aspx)

Upload your application to us via Jobfinder :
[http://www.jobfinder.dk/job/329513288/mac-software-
engineer/](http://www.jobfinder.dk/job/329513288/mac-software-engineer/)

Some keywords could be: Objective-C, C++, RAW, Photography

------
joeldev
Storehouse - San Francisco, CA (onsite) -
[https://www.storehouse.co/jobs](https://www.storehouse.co/jobs)

Storehouse is looking for sharp, creative engineers with a desire to build
beautiful software, inside and out. Our team is small and you’ll play a key
role in shaping our company, our product, and our culture. Our large (and
rapidly growing) community loves Storehouse, and your contributions will be
critical to our growth.

Open positions: Backend, iOS, Android

------
mattg2
MarketInvoice // Software Engineers // London, UK

At MarketInvoice we've built a peer-to-peer funding platform to provide
businesses with working capital. We've funded over £400m to date. We're VC-
backed (same backers as Spotify) and we're growing fast. We're on the look out
for Software Engineers to join our talented engineering team.

.NET stack.

Onsite only.

Find out more here:
[https://marketinvoice.com/careers](https://marketinvoice.com/careers)

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior and Junior Software Engineers (Rails)

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for junior and senior full-stack Ruby on Rails
developers. Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing
transparency in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
guiporto
Doutore LLC | Front-end Developer (AngularJS) | REMOTE | Part-time

We're an EMR software company focused on the Brazilian Market. We're
bootstraped and we currently have hundreds of active users. We're looking for
an expert in Angular to help us with some key challenges + advices (we
initially developed everything in Ruby on Rails, with no front-end JS
framework; now we're migrating the front-end to AngularJS). We're looking for
probably 5-hour week max.

email us at angular [at) doutore com

------
lgsilver
New York, NY : Node.js/React Engineers : Condé Nast

Condé Nast is changing the way that content is read around the web. Join our
Digital Strategy & Initiatives team building systems that draw on machine
learning, big data, and dynamic inferences to provide the right content to the
right people at just the right moment.

Be part of an awesome company changing an industry. Excellent pay, benefits,
and challenges!

React, SASS, Node, Redis, Solr, Oauth2, and more.

Email me directly if you're interested: lindsay_silver (at) condenast.com

------
ericbogs
NYC - Hinge

Be part of a small but rapidly growing, tier 1 VC-backed startup, and work on
the dating app that all of your friends are using.

Amazing startup challenges and opportunities available for:

* Machine Learning/Data Engineer * Python API Engineer * Sr iOS Engineer * Sr Android Engineer * Growth Hacker/Data Scientist

[http://angel.co/hinge/jobs](http://angel.co/hinge/jobs)
[http://team.hinge.co](http://team.hinge.co)

------
benjlang
Mapme - Full time - Israel

We're looking for an awesome full stack developer to join our team.

In depth knowledge of the following technologies is essential:

● Expert level understanding of AngularJS / Backbone ● Experience with RESTful
API development and integration ● Responsive Design Patterns ● NodeJS

Good to know: ● Experience in MongoDB ● Twitter Bootstrap ● Familiarity with
Google Maps/Leaflet API's ● Familiarity with Phonegap/Cordova

We're a small team with an office at WeWork Herzeliya. Love to hear from you:
ben@mapme.com

------
aresant
PathSense | San Diego | OnSite | Software Engineer & Machine Learning
Scientist

PathSense is building a better location stack for iOS and Android - better-
than-GPS accuracy with 90% less battery drain.

We're funded by Data Collective and other prominent investors, have traction
with many of the major location apps, and have an all-star team and advisers.

Check out our openings here ->
[https://pathsense.com/careers/](https://pathsense.com/careers/)

------
thirdegreebyrne
EnergySavvy - we're hiring software engineers (Onsite - Seattle &
Cambridge,MA)

We're a cleantech startup dedicated to re-inventing the way homes and
businesses become more energy efficient. We're a python/django shop but hiring
for a few different dev positions- check them out here:
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers#jobs](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers#jobs)

If you like dinosaurs, you've come to the right place.

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Three open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineers (DevOps/Architecture and Data Warehouse Dev) and
Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://www.dextro.co/jobs](https://www.dextro.co/jobs)

------
koji
Shift Labs (YCW15) is looking for our first embedded systems hire in Seattle.

We’re a Y Combinator backed company creating innovative and simple devices for
fast-growing healthcare sectors. Our customers range from home health care
patients in the US to expectant mothers in emerging markets. That means we
build devices that use creative design and engineering to develop technologies
that help provide better care around the world. We’ve got ambitious goals and
global plans. If you want to build technologies that make a difference in
people's lives, we want to talk to you.

Job Description:

We’re a growing startup looking for a team member to take a leadership role on
the embedded systems side of our product development. If you have a strong
knowledge of product development, embedded electronics systems and programming
(with an emphasis on power management), and the ability to anticipate product,
engineering, and consumer needs, read on!

If you enjoy building tangible things, can think at a systems level, and want
to do meaningful work that helps improve the world, email us at
jobs@shiftlabs.com.

Location: Seattle, WA

Qualities:

· You enjoy talking to customers and are able to explain technical concepts to
non-technical users. · You have worked in a startup-like environment
(unstructured, ambiguous, resource constrained). · You have experience with
manufacturing products and scaling production. · You work well with engineers,
marketing, sales and other stakeholders at the company. · You have exceptional
organizational, collaborative and communication skills. · You are curious and
have the ability to learn quickly and become an expert in new technologies,
markets, etc. · You can engage in both tactical and strategic thinking. ·
You’re open to participation in broad tasks related to the business, including
recruitment, resource planning, marketing strategy, etc.

Required Skills: · Expert at embedded software development · Expert at
electronics circuit design, testing, and PCB layout (digital and analog) ·
Experience with electronics design for manufacture, dealing with suppliers,
including putting together electronics manufacturing packages to get
production quotes. · Capable in ultra-low power design · C and C++ experience

~~~
hobolord
TN visas allowed?

------
shannarw32
Dallas, TX - Onsite - Mobile Developer Pariveda Solutions is a national
technology company headquartered in Dallas, TX. Our Mobility Center of
Excellence is hiring multiple technologists with at least one year of mobile
development experience. We are looking for candidates with 1 to 8 years of
experience. The position does require 40% travel nationally. If you are
interested, please email your resume and contact information to
shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) | Boston Engineering Intern

Deploy real-world code to production week one. Develop code and your skills.
Spend some time in the sun, working in Boston and Cambridge.

WHAT WE DO: We build KnowledgeHound, a data search and exploration tool, on
top of some fantastic technologies. We've got a real product, real revenue
from Fortune 500 clients and real investment. We're looking to add some more
interns & developers to that mix.

COME WORK FOR US IF:

    
    
       - You believe that work doesn't need to be all consuming to be productive and fulfilling,
    
       - You are committed to getting better at your craft every single day (tell me how you do it!),
    
       - You want to get your hands dirty in a real code base (sorry, powerpoint doesn't count as work here),
    
       - You thrive on flexibility not micromanagement and
    
       - You've built something real (class or side projects or previous internships are great examples)
    

WHAT'S THE SUMMER GOING TO BE LIKE? We've got a backlog of new features/bugs,
and we're overhauling one of our major systems. We want you to join hands with
the rest of our tech team and deliver production code. Just like everyone
else, you'll pull a new bug/feature from the queue, work with anyone else
necessary (e.g. our world-class designer, Joe) and put together a pull
request. I'll be a personal resource and I'm dedicated to learning and to
teaching. If you hit a snag or don't know the best way to do something, we'll
work on it together.

We are a collaborative team. We count on everyone to think critically, bring
ideas for improvements and champion those ideas. In other words, "We do pay
you to think." Be a part of designing our product and our business.

WHERE IS THIS PLACE? I'm currently our entire Boston office (there are another
half a dozen of us at the home office in Chicago and one on the West coast).
On that account, we don't have a permanent office here yet. I'm planning to
spend the summer working from co-working spaces, coffee shops, home, and
places in the sun. I like to alternate between working surrounded by great
people and taking a full day somewhere quiet to knock out some "real work"
(writing code). If that sounds better than the cube farm, email me
(john@knowledgehound.com).

------
tylerwhipple
iFit | Senior Mobile Developer, Senior Javascript Developer | Logan, UT |
Onsite; [Remote] | Full-Time

Senior Mobile Developer, Senior Javascript Developer: Remote and/or Logan,
Utah

___Senior Mobile Developer___ We need brilliant people who love using cutting
edge technologies to create engaging mobile applications on Android and/or
iOS, using Java and/or ObjC, using Xamarin!

Preferred Qualifications: - Experience developing Android and/or iOS
applications - Experience with git - Experience with Agile Methodologies -
Degree in Computer Science or related discipline - Passionate about mobile
technologies and coding the right way - Experience with Xamarin and C#

To Apply: [http://goo.gl/3Rf9uS](http://goo.gl/3Rf9uS)

___Senior Javascript Developer___ We are looking for full-stack developers who
are interested in using cutting edge web technologies. The core of our web
application is built on NodeJS and MongoDB. You will be helping to improve and
maintain a data-driven fitness platform that connects millions of devices and
consumers.

Prefered Qualifications: You enjoy JavaScript, and are aware of its advantages
and flaws. - You value open source. - You consider yourself a full-stack
developer. - You are comfortable with *nix command line tools and processes.

Experience in these technologies would be considered a plus: NodeJS, MongoDB,
Redis, Git, React, SASS

To apply: [http://goo.gl/M8aKw9](http://goo.gl/M8aKw9)

------
cstrasen
medigo.com - Berlin - ONSITE

    
    
      Front End (JS,single-page,SASS) -> desc: https://goo.gl/P7V3tO
      Full Stack (JS,PHP,GO/python,solr,docker) -> desc: https://goo.gl/0ikFAV
      All Senior/Junior/Intern
    

We are 45 ppl, 5% German ;) series A, good traction, trying to play our part
in fixing healthcare - world wide.

We're evolving our site (clean MVC, dont you worry) into an architecture based
on "dogfooding" our public API.

features:

    
    
      hackathons
      docker dev pipeline
      bunch of own slack integration
      12/12 on joel test
      own OSS GO/angular build viz. dashboard
      learning culture
    

We have the essential office pug but take our goals absolutely serious. We see
enjoying ourselves, partying and salsa
[https://goo.gl/k9ewQn](https://goo.gl/k9ewQn) on our 100sqm hipster terrace
is a strategic asset.

For more esoteric buzzwords you can check out our values
[https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values)

Contact jobs@medigo.com and I will talk with you. Or just drop by for a
coffee, I'll give you the tour and we talk tech/startups.

Cheers and make the best impact with your choices.

Christoph & the MEDIGO team

~~~
stephb
Hi! Do you sponsor work visas?

~~~
cstrasen
Hi Stephb. Yes we do. More than a quarter of our folks is non-EU already.

Chris

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide! With our mobile
app, guests can check in and go straight to their room. With our web app,
hotels get real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers. We use Python, JavaScript, Android, iOS, C, and Clojure.

If you like challenging problems, please a short note to charles@keypr.com. Be
sure to include your GitHub profile and links to code or any relevant work.

Cheers!

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles - Chicago IL.

Rocketmiles, recently acquired by Priceline, helps frequent travelers vacation
faster by earning huge rewards for booking hotels.

We're looking for a front-end developer (Angular) and several backend
developers (Java/Grails) to round out our development team here in Chicago.

You'll work with our CTO and head of product at a small, but growing, company
solving interesting challenges while having fun with a very solid and
experienced team.

Email me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com

------
jparker165
MineralSoft (mineralsoft.com) | Austin, TX | Developer - Python

MineralSoft is a platform for oil & gas royalty data. We take information
trapped in paper check stubs and make it useful for asset management, payment
auditing, accounting, and industry analysis.

We are looking to add a passionate developer to the team. Python is a must,
django is good, postgres is great. If you love managing complicated data
flows, we have some really fun problems for you.

Email jon@mineralsoft.com if you're interested.

------
mikeatlas
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.) -- LOCAL/ON-SITE ONLY

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we can
know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time. The problem -> Lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One
of our customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize! How we fix it -> We track
everything in the supply chain and make predictions and recommendations as to
what our customers should do!

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure/scala/python + postgis/redshift/redis/rabbit + ruby
on rails + hadoop/EMR/Spark/Docker (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android, mobile web

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques...
think ML, Neuro-AI modeling, and statistics

Hardware -> think guts of a cell phone with hardening the of industrial
systems, power management to last 5 years between charges done at the cost of
a dinner

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)! Looking specifically for:

\- Senior Firmware Engineer: [https://angel.co/weft/jobs/69235-senior-
firmware-engineer](https://angel.co/weft/jobs/69235-senior-firmware-engineer)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io or
connect with us through the AngelList posting.

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (NYC) is hiring front-end (Angular) and full-stack engineers.
Beaker is an open source web application for data analysis and visualization:
[https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook) and
[http://beakernotebook.com/](http://beakernotebook.com/) contact spot at
draves.org

------
yanatan16
Rafflecopter.com | Beautiful Boulder, CO | Web UI Engineer | Local preferred.
[http://jobs.rafflecopter.com](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com)

We're a small team providing giveaways as a service to bloggers and brands
across the globe. We are a fully-bootstrapped and profitable company with
multiple developer co-founders.

We're looking for talented and motivated engineers to join our team and build
a great platform together.

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA (or remote) |
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs)

We're hiring Rails and Ember engineers.

If you’re interested in building the kind of back-end systems that power Uber
and Lyft, Zesty is a way to get in on the very ground floor of an engineering
team with similar challenges. You’d be one of the first 5 engineers to join
and would work closely with our founders.

~~~
ebobby
I applied a while ago and haven't heard from you yet :(

------
dasil003
MUBI :: San Francisco, CA :: Senior Engineer

MUBI is hiring a senior software engineer to start growing our San Francisco
team. We are a VoD company with a focus on bringing the best films to our
customers around the globe. What sets us apart is true editorial credibility
in the film world, and a strategy where we built traction with a cinephile
audience first before throwing money at massive content deals. We have run
very lean for a number of years to find product-market fit and we are now at
an inflection point where we will scale the subscriber base and generate real
profits. If you have been looking around the Valley and concerned that
valuations are out of control and investors are chasing too many flimsy
business models, then you should take a look at what we're doing.

The product is a streaming service and social network currently available on
the web, iOS, Android, Amazon Fire TV, PlayStation, Samsung Smart TVs, and
several more on the way. It is build primarily of Ruby, Rails, Backbone +
Marionette, and the usual client-side frameworks. We are heavily invested in
Chef for configuration management, both at Engine Yard where we host our main
applications, and also for newer infrastructure such as our custom-built CDN
that we are tuning to deliver a better QoS than off-the-shelf vendors can
provide.

The position is for the first engineer to be sitting next to me (Co-Founder &
CTO) and our Head of Product in our San Francisco offices. Although we were
founded in Palo Alto, currently the CEO and bulk of our team is based in
London due to the UK being our primary growth market. We are now looking to
move the product and engineering center of gravity to San Francisco in a run
up to make the US a primary market in 2016 and beyond. You would be #9
software engineer overall, and will play a strong role in defining the
architecture of our application. Strong ruby and rails skills are ideal,
though this can be substituted by strong web and backend development skills in
similar languages and architectures. VoD and client-side video app development
are a bonus but not required. You will have significant opportunity to define
your own position and work on any area of our technology where you can add
value.

If you are interested please contact me by email, which can be found on my
MUBI profile at [https://mubi.com/users/2](https://mubi.com/users/2)

------
clieu1
Clustrix | San Jose and Seattle | www.clustrix.com | visa ok

Clustrix is looking for systems engineers to work on, our query planner,
storage, and other areas of our database (replication, HA, fault tolerance,
performance, etc)

There are multiple openings listed our website:
[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/)

------
twovi
Codero Hosting - Overland Park KS and Austin TX

Codero is looking to hire Software Engineers with Python code in the blood.

And if you know how to handle PHP that would be a huge plus. We want those
that are highly motivated and can knock out high profile projects.

Check out our job postings on:

[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

Or feel free to email me your resume, tmartin@codero.com

------
jameincke
New York, NY - CloserIQ [https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com)

CloserIQ helps startups efficiently hire sales talent. We connect top VC
backed startups with top revenue generating talent.

We are currently looking for Business Operations Interns to join our team. We
are looking for students and recent graduates who want to jump-start their
career by joining an early-stage fast-growing startup.

Apply to jobs@closeriq.com

------
jesperht
[https://suade.org](https://suade.org) / Sysadmin that likes dev / London

Very early stage fintech company in the heart of London at the Microsoft
Accelerator.

We need an expert Linux sysadmin that can also help build our Python powered
banking products. We use Docker, Postgres, ElasticSearch and other powerful
pieces of tech.

Want to learn more? Get in touch, and we can talk it over: jobs [at] suade.org

------
ianmcdaniel
Translation Exchange | San Francisco | Ruby Full-stack Engineer, Frontend
engineer & UX/UI Designer

We're a small venture-backed team working on an advanced localization platform
for mobile & web applications. ONSITE only please.

Email jobs@translationexchange.com if interested.
[http://welcome.translationexchange.com/jobs](http://welcome.translationexchange.com/jobs)

------
kaneisable
Accuvit | San Francisco | On Site | Full Time Data Engineers/Data
Visualization

www.accuvit.io

We are looking for two data engineers - one backend to work with our data
scientists on productionizing their pipelines, and one visualization
specialist to design beautiful data representations in tools such as Tableau,
Chartio, Closurescript, etc.

Excellent comp, meaningful equity, full benefits and a beautiful workspace in
the Presidio.

Send resumes: alex@accuvit.io

------
opengarden
Open Garden (San Francisco, CA - onsite) the creators of FireChat are hiring
Android engineers:

[http://opengarden.com/jobs](http://opengarden.com/jobs)

We are working on a peer-to-peer overlay wireless mesh network that provides
Internet access. Open Garden is agnostic with respect to the underlying data
link technology and can currently use Bluetooth and Wi-Fi Direct.

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), Canada Pension
Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
jann
resmio ([https://www.resmio.com](https://www.resmio.com)) – Berlin, Germany
(ONSITE, VISA)

Founded 11/2011, we're doing marketing automation (newsletters, yield
management, simplified SEM) and a CRM & table plan for restaurants. In short,
helping restaurants getting online.

We're looking for an iOS developer who is able to enhance/clean up/rewrite our
existing iPad app made by freelancers. You will be the only iOS developer in
the team (8 developers right now) and working with our designer on improving
the app. Our backend stack is based on Heroku, Django, Postgres, Redis and
some Go.

The resmio office is in the heart of Kreuzberg. While being a growing team
(currently ~25 employees), there's still plenty of room to express yourself
and shape the whole company culture with your ideas!

We'll help with any potential visa / work permit issues.

Our jobs page: [https://www.resmio.com/jobs/](https://www.resmio.com/jobs/)

Contact: jobs@resmio.com (or me directly at jann@resmio.com)

------
feverishaaron
mPath - [http://mpath.com/careers](http://mpath.com/careers) \- Palo Alto /
San Francisco, Remote

mPath is a new type of productivity app for businesses. Most people don't need
all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces that matter to
them. With mPath, regular folks can modify the app for their needs (without
coding). All of this takes between a few minutes and a few hours. We connect
to existing data sources like Salesforce and Box.

Right now, we have a small but very talented team. We're looking for a few
more folks. Some of these openings haven't been listed on the site yet, so hit
us up at:

interested [at] mpath dotcom

1\. iOS Engineer - Swift/Objective C

2\. QA Automation Lead - build a testing program

3\. Senior Web Services Engineer - DropWizard, Docker, AWS

4\. Web Services Engineer - Dropwizard, Phoenix

5\. Web UI Engineer - Sinatra and React

[http://mpath.com](http://mpath.com)

Check out our careers page or ping me if you want to know more.
[http://twitter.com/asagray](http://twitter.com/asagray)

------
wazoox
Chyro is hiring in France (Paris)

Chyro, a software editor specialized in broadcast and media, is looking for
two junior developers.

More than 30 TV channels are currently broadcasting using Chyro's web based
solutions worldwide.

Technology: Python, SQL, HTML5, CSS, javascript, PHP, Linux.

Check the full job description at
[http://www.chyro.fr/recrut/](http://www.chyro.fr/recrut/)

------
hjbuchanan
Priceline.com | New York, NY | Front End Developers (mid, senior), Software
Engineers, designers, product managers

Hiring for web and native apps. Replatforming web products on AngularJS.
Dedicated mobile teams. Visas welcome.

Open positions can be viewed here:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3k2hnhwM](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3k2hnhwM)

Happy to answer any questions, hannah.buchanan@priceline.com

------
chrisdunder
imo | Palo Alto | Full-time or intern | Backend, Mobile, Audio/Video

"Based in Palo Alto, imo is a fast growing startup founded and funded by one
of the first 10 employees at Google, Georges Harik. We’re building products
that help millions of people around the world easily connect with family and
friends through text, voice and video chat. imo.im is available on iOS and
Android.

We are a close knit engineering focused organization. Since our product pivot
last March, our userbase has been growing tremendously! According to AppAnnie,
we are ranked a top 10 in communications app in over 50 countries, and
continuing to climb the ranks daily."

We're all ex-yadda-yadda and XYZ champions, and compensation is solid. More
importantly it's a work atmosphere that creates a lot of energy. I love
working here because of the incredible impact, self-direction, and quality of
my peers.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/nh5ba6](http://grnh.se/nh5ba6)

My direct email: echo Y2R1bmRlckBnbWFpbC5jb20K | base64 -

------
SwipeLabs
Swipe Labs (San Francisco, CA) — Seeking a Lead Designer who'd be design hire
#1. We're looking for a jack of all trades (Visual, UX/UI, Interaction). We're
heavy on animations, transitions. This is a founding-level opportunity (1%
equity @56M valuation). If interested please reach out to Marwan Roushdy (CEO
/ Cofounder) — marwan@joinswipe.com

------
dogas
PipelineDeals - [https://www.pipelinedeals.com](https://www.pipelinedeals.com)
\- Philadelphia, PA or remote

PipelineDeals is looking for Senior Engineers. Our engineering team is based
in our Wayne, PA office (Philadelphia suburb), but remote applicants are more
than welcome.

An overview of engineering at PipelineDeals:

\- Work with a smart, highly functioning team of developers who care about
learning and bettering themselves. - Our team champions learning, bettering
yourself, and teaching to the rest of the team.

\- 20% of your time is investment time. One day a week, you'll invest in
yourself, learning about new technologies, working on open source, or side
projects that help the company.

Perks:

\- Excellent benefits package

\- Competitive, better-than-market salary

\- As part of our core values, we go on a fantastic company retreat each year.
This is a very important part of our company culture, and is always a blast!

\- Reimbursement for conferences or meetups you would like to attend, books
you want to buy, screencasts you want to watch. Buy the hardware setup you
want. Requirements:

\- Must have at least 3 years of experience working directly with ruby, either
with a company, or via open source. Past contributions to open source
projects, or maintaining your own, are looked very highly upon.

\- Extensive Javascript experience. We utilize client-side Javascript
frameworks, so knowledge of any of these is a big plus.

\- A strong understanding of relational SQL databases, and query optimization.
We use MySQL and Postgres.

\- Willingness to learn every day, and to share what you learn to the team.
Learning is a core value of our Engineering team.

\- Experience with operations is a big plus. At PipelineDeals, Engineers are
also in charge of the operation of our Production site. Previous experience
with configuration management, AWS, and other operations related tasks are a
big plus.

More info here:

[https://www.pipelinedeals.com/careers/senior_rails_developer](https://www.pipelinedeals.com/careers/senior_rails_developer)

To apply, please send your resume / Github profile to
careers@pipelinedeals.com. Thanks!

------
arschles
Iron.io is hiring. We're looking for software engineers who want to write Go
to solve some big distributed systems challenges.

Our culture is pretty laid back and you'll be expected to define your own work
and build fast, robust software.

Apply here:
[https://iron.workable.com/jobs/22144](https://iron.workable.com/jobs/22144)

------
wtvanhest
Capital Peers – San Francisco, CA – Full-time (local only)

We are a B2B Financial Technology company focused on bridging the gap between
institutional investors and small real estate funds. Small real estate funds
often are a source of risk in the form of Ponzi Schemes, failed compliance and
style drift (investing in assets they are not supposed to). Our business
eliminates those risks and helps institutions make investments in funds that
would have been impossible prior to us launching.

I am the founder with 5+ years of experience in commercial real estate
brokerage and 3 years at BlackRock (the world’s largest asset manager).
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/williamvanhest](http://www.linkedin.com/in/williamvanhest)

I left BlackRock to start this company and I now have two part-time people and
I am in late stage negotiations with several full-time people. We are
currently scheduling meetings with angels and VCs during the last two weeks in
July and expect to be funded shortly after. We will be renting office space in
SOMA, hopefully in between BART and Caltrain.

I am interested in meeting people who would consider a position in FinTech or
finance and are looking for a new opportunity between now and the conclusion
of our angel raise in July.

POSITIONS:

Senior Software Developer – I would like to recruit a senior developer with a
lot of experience who is comfortable leading the development team. We will be
automating a lot of work and we will be designing interfaces for institutional
investors. I programmed the current site in rails but I am language agnostic,
as long as it is a modern language (rails, node, python etc.) You would be
considered a founding team member with equity that reflects that and a salary
that matches the founding team salaries. (again, local only)

Finance / Real Estate – Senior finance or real estate manager - Founding team
member with deep real estate, asset management, or investment banking
experience. This role (like the founder’s role) will involve business
development as we ramp the customer base and you must be comfortable picking
up the phone and talking to clients. You also must be comfortable managing a
small team and help them develop. Generous equity will be granted and the
salaries of all ‘founding’ team members will be set equal to each other.

Please reach out to the founder at william@capitalpeers.com

------
bengraver
UI/UX Designer @ Orion ([http://orionlabs.co](http://orionlabs.co)) San
Francisco, CA

We're looking for an experienced designer to help take our mobile apps to the
next level.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/orion/jobs/55399](https://boards.greenhouse.io/orion/jobs/55399)

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel whilst it is running, eliminating unplanned downtime for systems
running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security fixes.

We're a distributed team of 12 engineers working to provide rebootless updates
for all of our supported kernels, supporting new OS releases and automating
our workflow.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help us further eliminate unplanned
reboots for Oracle Linux customers. The job role involves enhancing the
Ksplice tools and core, analyzing security vulnerabilities, transforming
patches into rebootless updates, and building new infrastructure to make
security fixes available to customers as soon as possible.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with a modern scripting language, Python preferred
      * Strong understanding of Linux systems
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
      * Experience with the git version control system
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
jkabalin
Heroku - Python Systems Engineer - San Francisco (Remote OK)

That’s right, Python! Heroku still runs lots of Ruby, but we also run
production services in Go, Erlang, Node, and more. We’re seeking a systems
expert to join the Heroku Connect team.

See more here:
[https://www.heroku.com/careers/37](https://www.heroku.com/careers/37)

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | San Francisco, CA | Local only | Frontend, backend, mobile and
data roles open.

MyFitnessPal is helping millions of people worldwide live healthier, happier
lives! Come make a difference with us and check out all of our opportunities
here: [http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
tetron
Curoverse, Inc is hiring for full stack developer position, come work on Free
Software for the next generation of Big Data analysis for genomics and beyond:

[http://curoverse.theresumator.com/apply/0SFTJO/Senior-
Softwa...](http://curoverse.theresumator.com/apply/0SFTJO/Senior-Software-
Developer.html)

------
sdangerfield
ATL - Hi-Rez Studios - Full Time Onsite We are looking for Systems
Programmers, Sr. AI Programmer, UI Programmer, Web Developer, Character
Rigger, Associate Motion Graphics Designer, Associate Level Designer, Senior
Level Designer, Game Designer, UI Artist, & Texture Artist.

You can read more at www.hirezstudios.com.

Please contact me at sdangerfield@hirezstudios.com if you are interested!

------
fpvracing
FPV racing is a new sport that combines high-tech quadcopters (aka drones)
with high-speed racing. Check out our rapidly growing community at
[https://fpvracing.tv](https://fpvracing.tv)

We're looking to hire an experienced rails and mobile app dev. Email
admin@fpvracing.tv

Based in Brisbane but remote candidates and interns welcome to apply.

------
trentmc
ascribe: we're on a mission to rewire the internet, for creators. We do
copyright on the blockchain (& copyleft!), and swallow the web to help
creators track their work.

We have several full-time openings for each of the following:

* Backend Software Engineer - Huge data. Machine Learning. Crypto, Dapps, blockchain. AWS. Python, Django, Tornado.

* Frontend Software Engineer - Build beautiful & intuitive user experiences, for use by artists, photographers, and other creatives. UX. React, Flux, JS, ES6.

We have an international team of seasoned entrepreneurs and world-class
machine learning experts. The founders have previously built many successful
companies, started several banks, worked at the Louvre, written several books,
and more. We have funding from top tier investors in Silicon Valley, NY,
London and Germany.

If you live and breathe code, and want to make a ding in the universe, come
join us in amazing Berlin. Red pill?

[https://www.ascribe.io/jobs](https://www.ascribe.io/jobs)

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[http://geckoboard.com](http://geckoboard.com) \- ONSITE (but some working
from home is no problem)

Geckoboard is a successful and growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in
East London. Our elegant, real-time dashboards solve a difficult but valuable
problem for thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of
connecting to their data and making that data simple for anyone to interpret
at a glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We have a lot of exciting work ahead and are looking for curious and creative
problem solvers to help develop our product and take it to even more
customers. You'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an
environment with empowered developers, flexible working conditions, and a
focus on skill development.

We are looking for full-time senior engineers, both front- and back-end. A
variety of skills for modern, scalable web applications - e.g. React,
Javascript, Go, Ruby, Chef - are of interest, but we like to have people learn
on the job so don't worry about any you might be missing. See our jobs page
for details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
be empowered to influence our architectural decisions. The whole team is
involved in prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in
pairs to share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve our code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home lets you work in a way that fits you and your family. We see our
contractual obligation to offer 25 days' paid holiday as a lower bound for
everyone in the organisation, not a limit.

We actively contribute to personal and professional development and have a
minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses, conferences, and books. We
also run fortnightly "innovation days", where everyone has complete freedom to
work on anything that interests them, from contributing to open source, to
learning a new skill, or improving our internal tools and processes.

------
jball
Jibe helps some of the most recognizable and respected brands in the world
transform their talent acquisition practices through leading-edge software
innovation. Jibe’s award-winning, cloud-based solutions have been built and
brought to market by some of the best and brightest professionals in the
market today. Join our team and help us change the hiring market for the good,
and have fun doing it.

We are hiring full-time engineers in our New York and DC office for the
following roles.

DevOps Engineer - NYC [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/devops-engineer/)

Front End Software Engineer – NYC [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-
end-software-engi...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-
engineer-new-york-ny/)

Front End Engineer – DC [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-
software-engi...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/front-end-software-
engineer-washington-dc/)

Senior Software Engineer (Java, NoSQL) – NYC
[https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-
enginee...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-engineer-big-
data-analytics/)

Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) -NYC [https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/sr-
software-engineer-ru...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/sr-software-
engineer-ruby-node-js/)

Senior Software Engineer (Ruby) – DC
[https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-
enginee...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

Associate Software Engineer (Ruby) – DC
[https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/associate-software-
engi...](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/associate-software-engineer-
integrations/)

[https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/](https://www.jibe.com/company/careers/)

jball@jibe.com

------
kwilmot
Spectralink in Boulder Colorado is hiring!

Embedded SW Engineer, Technical Program Manager, Release Engineer, Test
Engineers, Web Developers. Full job postings can be viewed at
[http://www.spectralink.com/company/careers](http://www.spectralink.com/company/careers).

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) | Mountain View,
CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | VISA

eShares is set to bring technology to a financial market that's been stuck in
the dark ages. Prior to eShares, private companies tracked ownership with
rusty legal documents and paper stock certificates. We're replacing that with
technology and bringing needed transparency to the process for companies,
founders, lawyers, investors, and employees. We're in the process of launching
the one and only zero-cost tender offer, letting companies offer liquidity to
their investors and employees.

Many of the companies you see on this page use eShares, from the early stage
startups all the way up to tech giants in the $1B+ club; clients range from a
few entries on their cap table all the way up to thousands+ of
employees/investors.

We're looking for a few more FULL STACK ENGINEERS / FULL STACK GENERALISTS.
Desirable skills include:

* Python / Django * JavaScript * PostgreSQL * AWS / general dev-ops (not strictly required, but a nice to have) * General web development

A financial background is not required. We're great at teaching newcomers how
private equity works, and have a trove of domain knowledge at your fingertips
through our private equity teams.

Why choose eShares?

\- Great benefits \- Get involved at the financial center of the startup world
\- We recently raised our Series A funding through Union Square Ventures and
Spark Capital \- Rapid growth (more than doubled in the last year) \- Great
engineering/product team with some fantastic product designers \- Sane
work/life balance

We're also looking to hire a few equity analysts (strong Excel, strong
communication skills, multi-tasking, eager to learn private equity).

CONTACT: eric+20150601@esharesinc.com

------
LaurenRedOwl
Baltimore, MD; New York, NY; San Francisco, CA (onsite) - RedOwl Analytics

We're hiring rockstars to help RedOwl explode through our Series B fundraising
round. We need Ops Engineers, Field Engineers, Acct Execs, Acct Managers,
Product Managers, and Data Scientists. Email careers@redowlanalytics.com with
your resume and interest!

------
braindead_in
Scribie.com - Bangalore, India/Remote

Full Time

Full Stack Developer

Hands on experience with:

    
    
      NodeJS, ExpressJS, JADE, SASS
      Bootstrap
      LMNP stack
    

Knowledge of the following is desirable, but not required:

    
    
      WebRTC
      Websockets
    

Exposure to the following is added advantage

    
    
      NLP
      Machine Learning
      Neural Networks
    

Email your cv to rajiv at scribie.com

------
g3z
Ping srl | Magenta - Milan - Italy | Full-time

We are young consulting and development firm. Our mission is to improve our
customers businesses trough web technologies. We are a 10ppl team with a
strong focus on web development. We are looking for another full-stack (php-
html-css-js) developer to join our team. contact: info@pingsrl.it

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona || Full-time

[http://www.giftcardzen.com/](http://www.giftcardzen.com/) \-- we buy and sell
gift cards online.

We're one of the fastest-growing companies in Arizona with lots of
opportunities ahead of us. Team is 17 happy folks and we'd love one or two
more. :)

Looking for RoR developers.

------
tlong
Growth Hacker in SF Bay Area / Silicon Valley

Need someone to help grow portfolio companies @
[http://www.bertramcapital.com/](http://www.bertramcapital.com/)

and launch startups like: [http://www.happyapps.io/](http://www.happyapps.io/)

------
krat0sprakhar
Around 30 or so job listings were posted on the previous Who's hiring thread
(which got flagged). Until the OPs repost those here, you might wanna check
that too -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9638185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9638185)

------
ajkites
Captricity - Oakland
[http://captricity.com/jobs/](http://captricity.com/jobs/)

We're a Python/Django/Angular shop hiring a range of engineering and non-
engineering positions. Our product reads handwriting off of paper forms and
we're scaling fast.

------
programmernews3
Software Freedom Law Centre is hiring a sysadmin in NYC!

Come help us defend open source against legal threats!

[https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/software-freedom-law-
cent...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/software-freedom-law-center-
systems-administrator)

------
bgoodness
Integrated Healthcare Association, Oakland, CA (Senior Data Analyst) -
[http://www.iha.org/pdfs_documents/about_us/Senior-Data-
Analy...](http://www.iha.org/pdfs_documents/about_us/Senior-Data-Analyst-
Final-20150403.pdf)

------
turkeywelder
Manchester UK - Onsite

Senior .NET Web Developer (C#) ASP.NET MVC, vNext, JS, Angular etc.

Looking for someone to join our team working on SMS and healthcare apps and
give some direction to the existing .NET devs.

[http://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/)

------
jkolko
Blackboard - Austin, SF -
[http://www.blackboard.com](http://www.blackboard.com)

We're hiring at Blackboard - we're overhauling all of our products, many from
the ground up. Open roles for Android, IOS, angular, etc. Impact the lives of
30MM college students.

------
sinzone
Mashape - The Microservice and API tool company (creator of Mashape's
Marketplace and the open source API gateway
[http://getkong.org](http://getkong.org))

[http://mashape.com/jobs](http://mashape.com/jobs)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (DevOps,
Android, Frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking
for smart, like minded people rather than people with specific, existing
skills. We also recently raised our $4million Series A [4] from Qualcomm
Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

We've also just released WifiMapper [5] which leverages sensors and the
community to build the best free Wifi database in the world.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

Email us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

[5] WifiMapper Website: [http://wifimapper.com](http://wifimapper.com)

------
kevinSuttle
IBM Design is hiring front-end developers like mad.

Here's a link to the job description.
[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-0754951)

------
bjr-
nxt> \- Princeton, NJ / New York, NY / REMOTE in USA - FULL-TIME - ENGINEERS &
DEV-OPS

[https://angel.co/next-angles](https://angel.co/next-angles)

Clojure, ClojureScript, Storm, Semantic Web (RDF/OWL/RDF*), Prolog, Datomic,
Cassandra, Om

We are building a system that takes fuzzy human language financial regulations
and transforms them into something computable: rules. Rules are then executed
against billions to trillions of triples and all information (raw and
inferred) is presented in a UI that gives the user tools to navigate,
manipulate and analyze linked data.

The conceptual heart of the system is a set of semantic web standards that
allows us to formally model data and rules.

The technical heart is Datomic, Storm, Clojure, ClojureScript and Om.

brianrubinton@gmail.com

------
Najeeb17
modblock - Co-founder/CTO (with Game Dev XP) - London, UK -
[http://modblock.net](http://modblock.net)

modblock is a startup operating in the gaming industry, looking to bridge the
gap between freelance developers and actual game developers. Our product is a
software, built to ease the integration of content created by freelance
developers into existing video games.

Our ambitions with modblock are to provide new gaming experiences for players,
empower freelance developers and enable game developers to leverage more out
of their games with new streams of content. Each of these ambitions has its
own challenges, but we’re convinced that execution could represent a real
turning point in game development.

moblock is still at an early stage and we are looking to hire a CTO with great
game development experience, to build our product and help us turn modblock’s
vision into reality. More than experience, we’re looking to bring on board a
true gaming passionate that wants to have a positive impact on the industry!

Responsibilities:

\- building the modblock platform and ensure its maintenance for a smooth end-
user experience.

\- working closely with CEO to ensure that modblock vision is maintained
throughout the development phase.

\- ensure that customer feedback is taken into account and implemented to
improve the experience.

\- having an vivid interest in innovations in the fields of software and
gaming developments.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills and experience:

\- 5+ years of game development experience and modding, knowledge of C++/C# a
plus.

\- Extensive knowledge of software and web development (HTML, CSS) desirable.

\- Strong passion for gaming and extensive knowledge of the PC gaming
landscape.

\- Based in London, although we will consider applicants from other locations.

Please forward your application to CEO Najib El Kihel, najib@modblock.net.

------
kdole
SF (Burlingame) - DevOps Engineer/SysAdmin - Collaborative Drug Discovery,
Inc.

We're the leading hosted collaborative drug discovery informatics platform.
Scientists around the world manage, analyze and securely collaborate around
their data using CDD Vault. This type of collaboration is crucial to research
on under-funded diseases like Tuberculosis and Malaria and also provides a
strategic, competitive advantage in commercial markets.

Our long list of customers
([https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/who](https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/who))
includes academic labs, biotechs, big pharmas, government laboratories, as
well as leading funders of collaborations like the NIH, the EU FP7, and the
Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. We're small, profitable, and growing.

As the first full-time member of the operations team, you will be in charge of
the infrastructure used to deliver the CDD Vault application. We have cabinets
in two data centers, and have begun deploying an on-premises version of our
application to customers with specific security requirements.

We believe in infrastructure-as-code. We are looking for someone who is
already skilled at automating infrastructure management, or someone who has a
SysAdmin background and a strong desire to strengthen their coding skills. You
will be given significant leeway to do your job the way you think is best.

The ideal candidate has experience with a lot of the following:

* Linux/Unix * Firewall and VPN configuration * Automated configuration management * Hardware monitoring and troubleshooting * Database replication, backups, and monitoring (MySQL) * Network and OS security hardening, monitoring, and auditing

...and a desire to learn about the rest.

You must:

* Be local to our Burlingame office or willing to relocate * Be able to participate in weekly on-call rotation with two other employees (we get paged outside of normal work hours less than once a month, and with your help we'd like to make incidents even less frequent) * Be independent, meticulous, and result-driven

To apply, please contact me at the email address below with your resume and a
brief explanation of why you would like to work with us. The email address has
been gzipped, base-64 encoded and reversed to ensure that you are a human who
can use command line tools.

=AAAA4hlEzGLAIQ5P78SX3kKp00SskMLK9iyMlUyP7MSx5sTWr8LPvyAAUVTfCLAIs4H

------
jes5199
Patreon, the subscription crowdfunding service, San Francisco (near Civic
Center BART)

is hiring Python developers (Flask), JS developers (Angular and React), DevOps
(Ansible and AWS), test engineers, SREs, internal tools people, and basically
everything else.

email me, jesse@patreon, if you have questions.

------
programmernews3
Collabora is hiring an office file formats enthusiast in UK, Canada or remote.
Everything you write will be open source!

[https://www.collabora.com/about-
us/careers.html](https://www.collabora.com/about-us/careers.html)

------
ederector
GILT is hiring for all kinds of technology positions - front end engineers,
backend, data, BI, Product, etc. Please e-mail resume to ederector@gilt.com.
Please include what kind of position you are looking for, as we have so many
areas of growth right now!!!

------
trentmc
Neo beckons.
[https://www.blocktrail.com/BTC/tx/5d1260add1248583036b4fd526...](https://www.blocktrail.com/BTC/tx/5d1260add1248583036b4fd52642865c9ec98a26fabee89e23aae270d0378374)

------
krishangupta
Showpad - seeking brilliant back-end/full-stack web developers to own projects
they're barely ready for.

We're a Series B startup, focused on Mobile/SaaS. We're in SF and Belgium,
invest in our culture, and are growing exponentially.

~~~
stephb
Do u sponsor work/internship visas?

------
peduarte
The Times & The Sunday Times | London | Freelance | UI Developer
[https://gist.github.com/peduarte/e5da3cc921ee31cd293d](https://gist.github.com/peduarte/e5da3cc921ee31cd293d)

------
yoaviram
Energized Work | London | Senior Java Developers | ONSITE

We solve wicked problems.

Email: thelab@energizedwork.com or apply online at
[http://www.energizedwork.com/careers](http://www.energizedwork.com/careers)

------
ginacontella
Reverb.com is hiring for Rails, Front End, Mobile and Design! You can check
out our openings here:
[https://reverb.com/page/jobs](https://reverb.com/page/jobs)

------
edmack
Full time onsite account directors at SKETCHDECK!! We're an on-demand design
agency, based in Sunnyvale. Come make beautiful design happen wood (Visa
needed, sorry, we're young and not yet able to help with visas)

------
jfhollingworth
Qubit are looking for Javascript Engineers in London React/Flux/ES6 -
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746)

------
schenkel
Boston Globe Media is hiring Lead, Sr. and a mid level developer with hard
hitting PHP, Wordpress, JavaScript (Angular/Backbone). Great pay and
relocation to Boston! email allan.vonschenkel@globe.com

------
upfizzhr
Hey guys!

My company is looking for a web developer who is well versed in Wordpress
front end and back end, plug ins, customization, PHP and HTML5.

If you feel you are applicable, please email me at hr@upfizz.com I'm accepting
international applicants as well.

Thanks!

\- Michelle

~~~
upfizzhr
PS. this is a remote position

------
DustinCalim
Corqboard.org – Safely buy, sell, and connect around campus.

=======================================

Located in sunny Palo Alto, CA.

We connect college students with the things they need and have a lot of fun
doing it–

=======================================

Seeking:

VP of Marketing

+INTERN

Tell us why you're interested at careers@corqboard.org

------
Hario
Grovo.com | New York | ONSITE | Openings across several functions!

Grovo is reinventing learning for the 21st century workforce and we want your
help! We’re looking for passionate hackers, thinkers, problem solvers, and
innovators to bring our vision to life. Come join a tight-knit team of 15
developers in a highly collaborative environment, where you’ll help shape the
next generation of our platform. From product inception all the way to
deploying code to production, you’ll get to make an immediate impact at one of
the fastest growing companies in tech. Oh, and the work you do here really
does matter. Your code will power learning for brands like Capital One, Major
League Baseball, Pitney Bowes, and more. If that sounds good, we want to hear
from you! Come join us and leave your mark on the way the working world
learns!

We have openings across several functions:

* Director of Platform Engineering: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/56884#.VWffuGTBzGc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/56884#.VWffuGTBzGc)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/69925#.VWff9GTBzGc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/69925#.VWff9GTBzGc)

* Data Architect: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/68929#.VWffmmTBzGc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/68929#.VWffmmTBzGc)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/43973](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/43973)

* Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/10425#.VWfgF2TBzGc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/10425#.VWfgF2TBzGc)

* QA Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/41751#.VWff3WTBzGc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grovo/jobs/41751#.VWff3WTBzGc)

If you're interested please feel free to email me directly at
cjenkins@grovo.com

You can also check out our careers page: grovo.com/careers or Glassdoor
profile [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Grovo-
EI_IE8108...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Grovo-
EI_IE810892.11,16.htm) for more insight into our Culture!

------
voidness
Avant | Chicago, Los Angeles | Software Engineer (Ruby)

[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

Fast-growing personal lending startup with plenty of benefits.

------
schenkel
Boston Globe Media is hiring Full Stack Developers in Boston _Lead and Senior
with heavy hitting JS, PHP and WordPress_ Mid Level PHP Ninja email
allan.vonschenkel (at) globe (dot) com

------
MyUserName1
Switchbox in Columbus is hiring an Open Source Dev:

[http://www.switchboxinc.com/careers](http://www.switchboxinc.com/careers)

------
sgman
August (august.com), San Francisco, Full-time

We are hiring firmware, backend, iOS and android engineers to help us redefine
home access control. Connect with us at jobs@august.com.

------
redler
cSubs | New Jersey, USA | REMOTE OK | Full-time

[http://www.csubs.com](http://www.csubs.com)

o Web Application Developer

o Senior Web Application Developer

cSubs is a small, fast-growing, award-winning SaaS company focused on the
knowledge resource management space. Our service is delivered primarily
through a B2B web application targeting enterprise clients.

At cSubs you'll work on large web applications for business, but help us bring
a distinctly non-corporate user-focused sensibility to app design. We hold the
occasionally contrary opinion that business people at work are still actual
people, and we strive to make our web applications delight those people -- not
just check the boxes on a corporate feature grid.

We care less about which specific languages you know than the fact that you
have strong experience with more than one, and deep multi-year expertise with
at least one. We'd love it if you have Python and CFML experience
specifically, since we have a large CFML application running on the JVM using
Railo/Lucee -- but we also use Python, and are planning to transition much of
our architecture to Python and PostgreSQL. As an expert, you would help
spearhead this effort, alongside day-to-day development.

Because more and more of our application logic is moving to the front end,
it's critical that you have strong JavaScript knowledge and experience. You
understand the architectural case for distributing application logic among the
client and server, and you're comfortable using at least one JS framework.
While we don't need you to be an expert with SQL, our applications run
primarily atop relational databases, so it's important that you have at least
intermediate knowledge of SQL. While it's not required, it would be great if
you have enterprise integration experience in areas like single sign-on and
punchout.

You will have contact with clients and client stakeholders, so you're
comfortable joining and occasionally leading calls and meetings. You're able
to express yourself in clear and professional English, so writing effective
email messages and reading, analyzing, and developing project requirements is
second nature to you.

Interested? Contact me at developerjob@csubs.com, and please let me know in
the subject line that you're coming from the HN thread.

------
mayop100
Firebase is hiring folks at Google. Roles: DevOps, Interaction Design
Location: San Francisco, ONSITE Ping me: andrew@firebase.com if interested.

------
seldo
npm, Inc - Oakland, CA - Onsite - Full time

npm is the package manager for JavaScript. We are hiring a lot of engineers,
but the position we really need right now is a designer:

[https://www.npmjs.com/jobs/#ux-ui-designer](https://www.npmjs.com/jobs/#ux-
ui-designer)

Our website is big and popular is about to get really powerful. We need
someone to really nail the UX.

------
SQL2219
Oracle
[http://jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx](http://jobdensity.com/techsector.aspx)

------
jjarmoc
~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

NCC Group

Atlanta. Austin. Chicago. New York. San Francisco. Seattle. Sunnyvale.

Application Security Consultant

Full-Time, work visa sponsorship available

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

Long-time Hacker News readers will be familiar with Matasano Security, and
will expect to see us post in this thread. This month, there will not be a
post from Matasano Security. Effective today, there will no longer be a
Matasano Security. Instead, we're officially rebranding as NCC Group.

In late 2012, Matasano was acquired by NCC Group joining iSEC Partners and
later Intrepidus Group. Since that time, we've been working together, cross
staffing projects and benefiting from each other’s expertise. It's been a
slow, steady process of increasing cohesion. We've reached the point where we
need to assume a single identity, that of NCC Group.

Being a part of this process as it unfolds reminds me a bit of watching the
Voltron cartoon series as a child in the '80s. The show featured pilots each
commanding their own robot lions. Robot lions are fierce, powerful beings. But
when they came together they'd form Voltron - a giant humanoid robot with the
lions compromising each of it's parts. I like to think this is what's
happening at NCC Group. What were previously separate companies each well
accomplished in computer security are becoming a single even more formidable
entity. "Form arms and body! And, I'll form the head!"

So, what does this have to do with hiring?

Growing a larger company requires a larger number of individuals. We still
need candidates with the same skills as always; programming, reverse
engineering, protocol analysis, web application building/breaking, adversarial
thinking. We need people who understand technology and can identify flaws in
how it's implemented. We need those who can look at a security weakness, and
accurately gauge it's relative risk to the organization. And we need folks who
can communicate that risk to multiple audiences, in varying levels of detail.

There's no better time than now to join us. Our integration effort has opened
up opportunity within the company to focus on areas of specialization, advance
skills, and take on ever more complex projects and challenges. If you've
always wanted to be part of something new, but found yourself averse to the
risk of early stage start ups, joining us now might be a way to do both. We're
stable but we're evolving and changing, and our employees will shape what we
become.

If you want to learn more about us check out our: Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/)

Please, bear with us on the sites above. We've migrated a boatload of content,
and it's likely there will be some website wrinkles. We'll iron them out as
soon as we can (mostly we'll just keep breaking interesting software).

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

~~~
sarciszewski
I've been a fan of Matasano's work ever since I heard of it, and seeing all
three companies unify together as NCC Group makes a lot of sense. Best of luck
with everything, not that you'll need luck. :)

~~~
jjarmoc
Thanks!

------
flippyhead
Remote (or offices in Seattle)

Pathable, Inc is hiring! [http://pathable.com](http://pathable.com)

------
MitraCapital
Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer, Boston, MA

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking an
experienced Data Scientist to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a
member of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious
and driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer role, you will be challenged
to create innovative technology solutions at the intersection of language
analysis, data-driven insights and logic-based workflow. The Data
Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer’s core responsibilities will involve
building tools that drive the systems underlying the firm’s research process,
including advancing the firm’s text mining and machine learning platform. The
position reports to our experienced Chief Data Scientist and offers a high
rate of learning on a diverse range of projects and the opportunity to quickly
have direct impact upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Data Scientist/Machine Learning
Engineer must be comfortable working in an agile development environment with
high expectations for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and
direct feedback from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 3+ years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
jason_jones
LogMeIn - Boston, MA | Full time | Onsite

1) ANDROID ENGINEER

2) JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER

3) SR .NET ENGINEER

4) SR. C++ ENGINEER

5) SR. FULLSTACK ENGINEER

Engineering Jobs: [https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings?department=e...](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings?department=engineering&location=boston)

Email: jason.jones@logmein.com

------
blakecake
HelloFresh San Francisco Bay Area

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. We are growing VERY rapidly and are in need of three new members on
our team: Production Supervisor, Production Manager, & Assistant Director.
These positions are at our distribution center/warehouse in San Francisco, but
we are moving to the East Bay in the coming months. We offer complete
transparency, benefits, weekly team lunches, and of course, recipes to take
home and experience yourself!

Please apply if you are: • A natural leader who can motivate people and get
the most out of your team • Proactive, ambitious, and assertive: you take
ownership of your work and think beyond the scope of a given assignment •
Entrepreneurial and can make things happen • Excited to work in a fast-paced
environment with constant change and limited direction, comfortable making
split-second decisions with far reaching consequences • Passionate about our
business: a foodie or an operations and problem-solving zealot

Production Supervisor: You will be on the floor leading and supervising a team
of hourly leads and crew, ensure quality, health and safety standards are
maintained, keep thorough counts of inventory, follow instructions and
communicate with managers when appropriate and perform day to day
administrative duties such as printing & creation of spreadsheets.

Production Manager: We are looking for someone who has strong project
management skills and experience with building or improving inventory
management, order management, and warehouse management systems and processes.
You will develop operational procedures for executing handling and disposition
of products and outgoing shipments. You will be responsible for achieving all
operational goals, and tracking and improving accuracy and productivity
levels, driving strategic planning and forecasting, and motivating,
developing, and managing 40+ employees.

Associate Director: We need a highly analytical general manager to help lead
our expansion! You will help us oversee the start to finish process of
delivering hundreds of thousands of meals across the country, ensure accurate
receiving, inventory, and fulfillment, build and manage a team of managers,
supervisors and hourly crew.

Preferred Experience: • 4+ years of management experience in fulfillment
center/warehouse operations; prefer food service/e-commerce experience • At
least 3 years of management experience in Receiving, Inventory Control, and/or
Order Fulfillment • Have a MBA and/or a background in management consulting,
operations, e-commerce, or investment banking from a top-tier firm

If interested, please send a short note & resume to Blake @ HelloFresh.com
Thank you!

------
stevemetellus
Tootter - Full Stack Web (CTO)- NYC (Remote)

★Web Application

Tootter is a simple mail client for busy people.

Get in touch :-)

team@tootter.com

------
akurilin
[Front Row Education (San Francisco, CA) www.frontrowed.com]

Haskell web engineer to join fast-growing education startup that changes how
over a million young students learn math.

Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as well:
over a million kids learn math using Front Row every month. Our early results
show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than their peers who
aren’t using the program.

You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have an
immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

Front Row is one of the very few organizations in the world that use Haskell
in production for most of their systems and is an active member of the Haskell
community, including the Commercial Haskell Special Interest Group.

## Must haves

\- You have functional programming experience

\- Extreme hustle: you’ll be solving a lot of problems you haven’t faced
before without the resources and the support of a giant organization. You must
thrive on getting creative in order to get things done

\- Fast learner: you'll be drinking out of a firehose every single day for a
very long time, you should be very comfortable with that

## Very nice-to-haves

\- You understand networking and have experience developing distributed
systems

\- You have experience with RDBMS

\- You have production experience with a functional web stack in Haskell /
Clojure / Scala / OCaml etc

\- You're comfortable with the Behavior-Driven Development style and
Continuous Delivery

\- You have worked at a very small startup before: you thrive on having a lot
of responsibility and little oversight (we call it the "don't be derpy" rule)

\- You have worked in small and effective Agile/XP teams before

\- You have delivered working software to large numbers of users before

\- You have done system and network administration and are comfortable working
in the Linux environment

\- You have implemented deployment strategies for cloud infrastructure

\- You have experience scaling distributed systems and designing large scale
web backends

Full description and application at
[https://frontrow.workable.com/](https://frontrow.workable.com/)

------
aws-itsec
Amazon Web Services security team is hiring. We're looking for security-minded
engineers at various skill levels. Our positions range from journeyman support
engineers to principal engineers.

Locations: Seattle WA, North Virginia, Dublin Ireland (EU), Sydney Australia

Positions:
[http://amzn.to/AwsSecurityOpportunities](http://amzn.to/AwsSecurityOpportunities)

Questions: @z1g1 or via email aws-itsec-hacker-news [at] amazon [dot] com.

== Full ==

Key focus areas include:

* Recognize, adopt, utilize and teach best practices in security engineering: secure development, cryptography, network security, security operations, systems security, policy, and incident response.

* Collaborate to ensure that decisions are based on the merit of the proposal, not the proposer. When none of the proposals is the obvious winner, you are still decisive, able to disagree and commit to the team’s decision

* Demonstrate high capacity and tolerance for extreme context switching and interruptions while remaining productive and effective

* Participate in efforts to promote security throughout the Company and build good working relationships within the team and with others across Amazon

* Partner with teams throughout the Company to develop pragmatic solutions that achieve business requirements while maintaining an acceptable level of risk

* Solve problems at their root, stepping back to understand the broader context

* Maintain an understanding of the Internet threat environment and how it affects the company

* Find and fix flaws in existing company systems and sites

* Leverage current state of network and application security tools and how they can benefit the company

* Maintain knowledge and skills required to keep up with the rapidly changing threat landscape

* Participate in efforts that create and improve the company’s security policies

* Work under extended, extreme pressure, handle situations calmly and lead incident response teams effectively

* Proactively support knowledge sharing within the team and across the company

* Help recruit the very best people for Amazon through active participation in the overall recruiting process

* Large-scale security engineering Cloud security experience is obviously a plus, but not a firm requirement.

Full Listings are available here:
[http://amzn.to/AwsSecurityOpportunities](http://amzn.to/AwsSecurityOpportunities)

------
nlh
Full-Stack Web Developer (Rails + JS + HTML/CSS + Light Design) | Gotham Dream
Cars | Remote | Part-Time+

So this is a bit of a different kind of gig/company. Not Silicon Valley. Not
even really tech. But cool :)

GDC ([http://www.gothamdreamcars.com](http://www.gothamdreamcars.com)) is an
ultra-exotic car rental company. I started it about 11 years ago and have
built it organically to a multi-city company renting out some of the coolest
cars on earth.

A few years ago I dove headfirst into the tech side of things, taught myself
to code, brushed off the 'ol design skills, and built our entire tech stack
myself - and it now runs the whole company. But I'm focused on other things
these days and don't have the time to maintain / continue to develop the site,
so it's time to bring someone on board to handle it.

It's not the most world-changing stuff -- essentially a CRUD app with a
consumer-facing frontend and admin-facing backend for managing the fleet,
booking reservations, doing light CRM, billing, logistics, etc. But it's
incredibly satisfying to work on -- every feature directly helps the employees
in the office work more efficiently, helps the cars get booked more often, and
helps our customers stay happy. It's step-by-step replacing manual processes
and has a huge impact on the company, employees and customers.

If you're looking for some satisfying part-time, remote Rails + Frontend work
and are interested in directly improving an interesting business that deals
with Ferraris and Lamborghinis, this might be ideal for you. There's zero
overhead here -- if you have an idea for a feature, you can go ahead code it
up and push it live that day.

You don't have to be a senior Rails or JavaScript expert - you just have to be
better than I am ;) (I'm a solid intermediate.) But please do have experience
with Rails - I'd prefer to work with someone who can hit the ground running.

There's a long list of fun features on my to-do list, so the first few
weeks/months would be more involved as you bang out updates and get things
caught up, then it would transition to maintenance, new features, new ideas,
etc. over time. I expect needing ~30 hrs/week for the first few months and
then scaling down to 10-20 hrs/week.

Note I'm pretty serious about "full stack" here -- I've been a one-man band
the past few years and you're effectively going to replace me in day-to-day
stuff, so while you don't need to be a pro graphic designer too, you should
have some basic design skills since it's all you. I'll still be here and can
certainly help in this area, but I'm going to lean on you for a majority of
the heavy lifting.

A bit about our stack and some of the tasks at hand:

* Rails (currently on 3.2, moving to 4.x) * MongoDB (but that's gotta go, so we're moving to Postgres) * Stylus for CSS (not wedded to it - open to SASS/LESS if it makes sense) * Haml / Slim for HTML templates * JavaScript (currently mess of jQuery - TBD which framework we'll move to) * Git-based workflow

If this sounds interesting/fun and you like the idea of taking ownership over
a live web app from top to bottom, take a look at the site, shoot me an email
(contact info in HN profile) and we'll discuss.

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - 10 open positions

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry, well funded, and (most
importantly) producing significant revenue. This is the opportunity for the
right people to align with us and share in ownership. We are a focused science
and engineering driven team working with real physical devices and processes
in technology and the natural world. You will work closely with 3 PhDs, 2
Masters of Science, and 4 Microsoft MVPs. We take our Values statement
seriously, so read it first and decide.
[http://tachyus.com/joinus/](http://tachyus.com/joinus/)

Data Physicist

Our data physics team develops algorithms to provide intelligence critical to
field operations. You bring your experience doing quantitative analysis (data
science) and physical modelling. You must love digging for wisdom in complex
data sets and possess fluency in a language commonly used for scientific
technical computing (Mathematica, MatLAB, Python, etc). You will solve
problems involving reservoir depletion, equipment failure, drilling and
completion strategies, and production optimization.

Software Engineers - F#, Python, and Web

We believe that expressive, declarative code is more frequently correct code.
The core of our software platform is built with F#, a functional-first,
strongly-typed compiled language. We seek engineers who are excited to do
full-stack, product-driven thinking.

Our core physics and data science algorithms are written in Python and bridge
the gap between pure research code and production-quality algorithms, often
scaling up code to run faster on more computers. We seek engineers who are
excited to do product-driven thinking, grounded in hard core physics and
statistics.

Web Engineers (you know who you are) we use Typescript and an MVVM design on
the front-end, and F# for our API layer. Regardless of language experience,
the ideal candidate has strong experience implementing web applications which
are correct, attractive, performant, and maintainable.

Correctness Engineer

The Tachyus Correctness Engineer is a Software Engineer who specializes in
building the infrastructure to prove our software and algorithms produce
accurate results. The CE works closely with the entire Engineering
organization to prevent, catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. He or she is an engineer at heart, preferably with
experience writing production code.

Product Manager

We need a Product Manager to work at the intersection of our customers,
scientists, engineers, and designers gathering feedback from customers,
synthesizing iterations into precise documentation, and communicating clear
product requirements to the team as we execute on our ambitious product
roadmap.

Just as important, we also have open positions for:

Data Engineer, Senior UI Engineer, Petroleum Engineer, Recruiter

------
snowmaker
Scribd | San Francisco, CA, USA | Full-time; Intern | Onsite | Visa (from
anywhere) | Software engineers of all types metafriendly

Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). Last month we launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jaredf at
scribd.com.

~~~
abdelhadikhiati
i know more than a dozen of friends who applied and never got any response
back neither from you neither from that jaredf@scribd.com .

~~~
SoCool
+1

~~~
p4wnc6
We should start a service, similar to downforeveryoneorjustme.com, that lets
us aggregate info about which companies do not provide any type of response
when rejecting a candidate.

It's such a rude thing to do; probably the companies themselves would be glad
for it so they could see the poor perception it generates and then work to fix
it with an easy solution like polite but automated rejection emails.

The fact that many companies already do this, companies of all sizes and
facing all manner of different magnitudes of applicant pool size, really makes
the effect stark too. You pretty much have to very actively choose a policy of
utterly not replying; an excuse like "we get too many applications to reply to
them all" or "we can't afford to build an application response system right
now" just don't work given that some companies receiving huge amounts of
applications, some early stage companies deep in the throes of building their
first product, and even some companies facing both problems simultaneously,
already do it.

~~~
faitswulff
rudetoeveryoneorjustme?

------
galori
StitchFix - San Francisco, CA - [REMOTE OK!] -
[http://stitchfix.com](http://stitchfix.com)

We're doing TONS of hiring, and solving some REALLY interesting problems. I
just joined as Principal Engineer and I'm loving it. The business is an
advanced algorithms & machine learning recommendation engine applied to a
Women's Fashion e-commerce / subscription service.

In english, we send our clients an outfit every few weeks, our algorithm and
our stylists choose the perfect outfit for our customers, and they LOVE it.
Just search instagram for hashtag "#stitchfix" and see how many of our
customers post happy pictures of themselves receiving this month's "Fix'. Our
customer referral-to-friend statistic is off the charts.

We're hiring for these roles: Senior Full Stack Rails Engineer, Head of
DevOps, Lead iOS Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientists, Product Designer,
UX Designer

On the business side, it's a startup but we're profitable and we're not
planning on seeking additional funding! Its amazing to be part of a company
that is experiencing so much growth and success.

On the Engineering side, we're solving some really interesting problems. The
Principal Engineer role which I just started is a very interesting type of
position. We do not have Product Managers, and Principal Engineers are
responsible for a part of the business (I'm responsible for part of the
consumer facing web site). They are responsible for driving the product
forward, working with all the stakeholders and then also implementing the
solutions. I'm only 2 weeks in and I already think this is how all companies
should operate (sorry PM's!)

There is an entire separate department we call AA (Algorithms and Analytics),
they are also hiring like crazy. They are working on really advanced machine
learning recommendation algorithm and with every little improvement of the
algorithm they can see real impact of increased sales and increase customer-
sat (Tim Cook's favorite quotes stat, which stands for Customer Satisfaction)

Anyway...don't let the industry put you off, the smartest, most driven but
nicest people work here and you'll be doing yourself a disservice if you don't
at least consider it :)

Check out our engineering and algorithms web site:
[http://technology.stitchfix.com/](http://technology.stitchfix.com/) and here
is our jobs page
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers).

Email me at gsteinitz (at) stitchfix (dot) com and I can answer any questions
for you, or connect you with the hiring manager depending on which job you're
interested in.

Gal

------
domrdy
STYLIGHT, MUNICH, ONSITE

We at STYLIGHT build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer. \--------------------------------------

You want to further STYLIGHT’s brand awareness within the tech scene? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Engineering_Evangelist](http://stylig.ht/Engineering_Evangelist)

You want to enhance the ranking of products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search](http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search)

You want to build and maintain our AWS Data Warehouse Infrastructure ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Engineer_BI](http://stylig.ht/Data_Engineer_BI)

You want to dockerize all our services? ->
[http://stylig.ht/AWS_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/AWS_Engineer)

You want to work on the service that powers all our result pages? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search)

You want to code the next look of our magazine? ->
[http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer](http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer)

You want to create our single page applications ->
[http://stylig.ht/Frontend_Developer_Single_App](http://stylig.ht/Frontend_Developer_Single_App)

You want to tweak our website to withstand being slashdot'ed? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer)

You want to build the software to manage our categorization process? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation)

You want to work on the interface for our partner shops? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team)

You want to keep our computers running in the office? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer)

You want to shape our internal infrastructure ->
[http://stylig.ht/System_Administrator](http://stylig.ht/System_Administrator)

\-------------------------------------- Find out more about us at
[http://engineering.stylight.com/](http://engineering.stylight.com/). Also see
our upcoming developer conference [http://daho.am/](http://daho.am/)
Interested? Use the application form on the site or send an mail to
dominic.phillips [at] stylight.com or directly to our CTO sebastian.schuon
[at] stylight.com. 2 1/2 years ago I was hired through this thread, been happy
since.

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist or Computational Biologist

Recursion Pharmaceuticals - Salt Lake City, Utah - onsite, full-time

Question to consider: What's the most impactful data science problem you could
be working on?

We’re a small and fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput genetic
perturbation experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation and
quantitation of hundreds of features for every cell, and machine learning and
statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone
has previously thought possible. If that sounds like a lot of biology, don’t
worry—you’ll be up to speed in a week or two. Just know this: there are more
than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting more than 10 million
people in the US alone, and only a handful are treatable. We aim to find
treatments for 100 of them in the next 10 years. See who we are at
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

We’re looking for exceptional computational scientists to help lead our
analysis efforts, with the following criteria:

\- Native-level fluency in probability, statistics and modeling; several years
of experience in statistics, machine learning, and software development
solving problems using lots of data, ideally using python’s scientific stack;
thorough understanding of fundamentals of machine learning such as cross-
validation and learning curves, plus an ability to explore new types of data
independently and get an effective guess as to what sorts of models and
assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- A track record of outstanding projects, publications, or presentations that
demonstrate successful application of the above talents.

\- Motivation to tackle some of the most challenging data problems around, to
work with other sharp and highly-motivated individuals with diverse
backgrounds, and to make lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Biology background not required; intellectual curiosity and motivation to
learn is critical.

\- Key tools and skills (not all required): python, machine learning, sklearn,
ipython, data science, pandas, interactive analysis, linux fluency,
bioinformatics (definitely not required)

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

More openings including software engineering roles:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

Recursion Pharmaceuticals is based in Research Park at the edge of the
mountains overlooking Salt Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is
literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts.

------
akurilin
[Front Row Education (San Francisco, CA) www.frontrowed.com]

Systems Engineer with DevOps focus to join fast-growing education startup that
changes how over a million young students learn math.

Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as well:
over a million K-8 students learn math using Front Row every month. Our early
results show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than their
peers who aren’t using the program.

You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have an
immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

Front Row is one of the very few organizations in the world that use Haskell
in production for most of their systems and is an active member of the Haskell
community, including the Commercial Haskell Special Interest Group.

\- Be able to work quickly and without handholding or supervision. You will
have great autonomy. We're a small team and everybody easily pulls twice their
weight

\- You're morbidly well-organized, love documenting and obsess over
continuously improving existing processes

\- Relentlessly automate ALL the things: this is not a sysadmin position, this
is developer position that removes the need for most system administration

\- You're not religious about any technologies, tools or approaches: the
landscape of devops changes every day, new tools emerge, new techniques become
trendy. A great devops engineer stays up to date with the emergent
technologies, but is committed to using the right tool for the job, whether
that's an allen wrench or an immutable cluster

\- You must care about being great at what you do. Front Row engineers are
craftsmen who take pride in their work

\- Must thrive on both technical breadth and depth. As a Front Row Systems
Engineer, you will be taking care of setting up, maintaining and scaling a
wide variety critical supporting infrastructure that makes running our
applications possible and pleasant

\- Experience working with cloud APIs, configuration management, deployment

\- Experience running, maintaining and scaling RDBMS - we're heavy Postgres
users and deal with a lot of critical data

\- You love sharing your knowledge and teaching others about systems
engineering and devops. Front Row has a very active culture of sharing of
knowledge and best practices. As our first Systems Engineer, you will be
setting much of the technical culture for the organization.

Full description and application at
[http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963)

------
racycle
My current employer is looking to fill a software engineering role. We're
based in Sunnyvale, CA (close to Hwy 237 & 101). Looking forward to hearing
from you: bassem@kumunetworks.com

Here's the description of the role: ========= Role: Software Engineer

Kumu Networks is revolutionizing the way wireless systems are built using an
innovative full-duplex wireless design that its co-founders developed in their
research at Stanford University. Kumu's patented full-duplex technology
changes the basic assumptions on which current wireless radios are built,
allowing for improved performance and reduced complexity in a variety of
wireless devices and affecting all wireless markets.

To work on ground-breaking technology like full-duplex wireless, our engineers
must be agile, have diverse skills, and have the desire to tackle diverse and
challenging problems. Often, our best innovations require a holistic approach.
In software terms, this translates to using a variety of different languages
and tools. Engineers at Kumu have both the technical skills to get into the
details of and execute on new design, as well as to help lead the team to
success.

You are, first and foremost, a versatile software engineer who is comfortable
using a variety of interpreted (python) and compiled languages (C++). You will
be responsible for definition, development, and testing of a variety of
software components, ranging from embedded control of full-duplex systems to
higher-level infrastructure networking & management to helping build out
internal Kumu tools like automation frameworks. You will specify and drive
implementation of a variety of algorithms, drivers, and networking components
running on embedded Linux platforms, including the implementation of control
algorithms, drivers for custom FPGA blocks, and integration with layer 2/3
networking stacks. You are a skilled software problem solver and a keen
architect in software separation and interfaces, but also familiar with
networking and communication concepts, fluent in C and _nix APIs, an avid unit
tester, and comfortable with source code control with Git. Bonus points
include a healthy thirst for automation, experience with embedded systems,
experience with python, and experience with Shell scripting. Requirements
Demonstrated ability to design, build, and ship software on Linux platforms
Experience with build systems (make), source control (Git), and bug tracking
systems Familiarity with modern software engineering practices like unit
testing and code review Knowledge of Ethernet and IP networking protocols
(ARP, DHCP, VLAN, IP, TCP /UDP etc) Clear written and spoken communication,
ability to create functional and design specifications Experience working with
new hardware platforms, bringing them from bare metal up to linux BS in
Computer Science or related field 5+ years of experience Bonus Points ·
Experience working for a start-up company _ Experience designing
software/specifying CPU requirements for ASIC development · Experience with
cellular protocols like LTE and/or 3G · Product validation and reliability
testing

------
ChrisCinelli
Palo Alto, California - Bloomboard -
[http://schools.bloomboard.com](http://schools.bloomboard.com) \- Full stack
engineers

Job post:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0](https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0)

Make a difference in the quality of education in US. Supporting teachers to be
champions for the students.

* Our products are used by million of teachers already.

* We just started working on a new exciting product and you will be able to have a major impact on the direction of the product.

Walking distance from Palo Alto Caltrain station with many nearby restaurants,
cafes, bars, and shops.

More info:

\-
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0](https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0)

\-
[http://schools.bloomboard.com/hiring](http://schools.bloomboard.com/hiring)

\- [https://www.facebook.com/bloomboard](https://www.facebook.com/bloomboard)

What sets us apart

* Big impact: Shape the future of education and directly impact products used daily by educators. * Data driven: We look at performance and we optimize. * You will have the autonomy to adopt the best technology for the job. * Unique culture: We live our values: Candor, Impact, Team Work, Joy!

Requirement

* Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, or equivalent work experience.

* Being able to write awesome code in art least one language

* Good critical thinking

* Passion for making education better

What you will do:

* Write awesome software in the language that you love. We have pieces of our product written in Ruby, PHP, Javascript and other modern languages. We use Node.js, nginx, AngularJS, Redis, Amazon Web Services, MySQL, MongoDB, etc.

* Provide technical leadership across engineering and help guide the overall engineering vision Improve developer productivity through better tools, processes and frameworks

* Evangelize software development best practices and develop/conduct training on core architecture and libraries

* Develop API and integration points within the product to provide customer exports and connectivity to third-party applications.

* Participate in system requirements sessions, platform architecture, database design, and scrum standup and planning meetings to gain thorough understanding of the product, to incorporate into daily work.

* Analyze data to determine, recommend, and plan installation of Bloomboard platform for clients. Benefits

The team

* Work with a diverse community of talented engineers, former educators, and business professionals

* Competitive salary and equity for Silicon Valley

* Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision plans

* Free lunches, snacks, beverages, and weekly FroYo trip

* Team outings: like shotgun shooting, go carting, cooking lessons, etc.

* Ping pong table and nerf apparatuses

* Subsidize gym membership and office parking

* WFHF (Work From Home Fridays)!

Job post:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0](https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o6kSYfw0)

------
DigiRecruit
CAPITAL ONE: Senior Product Manager | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) |
rin.chon@capitalone.com

The founder and CEO of our company, which went public in 1994, mandated that
we digitally reimagine our business and bring design to the forefront of our
products. He challenged us to disrupt the banking industry and become a tech
company that also happens to be a bank. Our San Francisco based team, D3 (Data
+ Design + Disrupt) embraces this mandate by following a human-centered
approach for product development and by creating new B2B business models
grounded in financial transaction data. We are a small entrepreneurial team
that operates more like a startup than a $46 billion dollar bank. We are using
data to build a new marketing platform for Fortune 500 retailers from scratch.

We need you to: -Help define product strategy and roadmap based on the
Customer Development process for a new B2B marketing platform used by national
retailers. -Collaborate with our data scientists, designer, business analyst,
and developers to create insightful and actionable data visualizations.
-Independently lead day-to-day execution of the roadmap and project management
including wire frames, pilots, timeline planning, user stories, etc. -Use your
analytical side to productize insights uncovered by our data teams and work
with external partners to test these insights in a hypothesis-based approach
followed by building a scalable product.

Preferred skills and knowledge: -Have deep knowledge of digital advertising
channels, strategies, and attribution models. -Demonstrated use of the
Customer Development process to build products. -Proven ability to execute
quickly and simply with a strong bias towards action. -Demonstrated analytical
mind that can turn data analysis into a product.

Basic Qualifications: -Bachelor’s degree or military experience. -At least 5
years experience in a product-management role.

=========================================================== At this time,
Capital One will not sponsor a new applicant for employment authorization for
this position.

No agencies please.

Capital One is an equal opportunity employer committed to diversity in the
workplace. Capital One promotes a drug-free workplace.

All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without
regard to gender, race, color, age, national origin, religion, disability,
genetic information, marital status, sexual orientation, gender
identity/assignment, citizenship, pregnancy or maternity, protected veteran
status, or any other status protected by applicable national, federal, state
or local law.

Capital One will consider for employment qualified applicants with a criminal
history in a manner consistent with the requirements of applicable laws
regarding criminal background inquiries, including, to the extent applicable,
Article 23-A of the New York Correction Law; San Francisco, California Police
Code Article 49, Sections 4901-4920; Newark, New Jersey Ordinance 12-1630; and
other applicable federal, state, and local laws and regulations regarding
criminal background inquiries.

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco Flexport is a platform for global trade. We make it
easier for the next generation of brands to get their products to market. Paul
Graham says, "Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely
satisfy its market, but grow it. There will be more international trade
because of Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to
be more of." We've raised $6.9M seed from great investors including Google
Ventures, Bloomberg BETA, First Round Capital and others. And we've reached
product-market fit with over $1M in monthly revenue. We're now looking to
build out our engineering team here in San Francisco. Senior Front-End
Engineer Flexport is looking for talented front-end engineers to join our team
here in San Francisco. This is a high impact and high ownership opportunity
for self-starters interested in solving real-world problems and streamlining
the inefficient industry of global trade. You’ll report to our CTO, Amos
Elliston, who previously co-founded Geni, where he helped build and spin out
Yammer. What You’ll Do * Create tools that make it easier for companies of all
sizes to participate in global trade * Help build intuitive, highly efficient
and performant interfaces to automate the repetitive parts of logistics What
You’ll Need * Awesome coding skills and Computer Science fundamentals * Next-
level analytical problem solving talent * Experience in a fast-paced work
environment. You ship quality code quickly. * A product-first approach to
building software. You care about the real world functionality of your
programming. * Experience with one or more modern javascript frameworks. Our
Stack In the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with
Flux architecture, and test our application with Jest. We use a hybrid version
of Bootstrap styles mixed with hand-built Sass components as our CSS library
and are moving away from Bootstrap as we continue building our apps. We follow
OOCSS methodology and use Hologram for documentation. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Using Rspec we believe in just
enough testing to provide full coverage without introducing a lot of change
friction. Our architecture is light-weight and modular in nature adhering to
the fat models, skinny controllers ideology. Our Process Flexport engineering
is a close-knit team where everyone reviews each other’s Github pull requests.
We are expected to learn from our peers and help others learn. Code is
released almost everyday or whenever business requires. Our continuous
releases are integrated with Travis and Github. Benefits * Competitive salary
* Full Medical, Dental, and Vision Package * Considerable equity in a company
growing at breakneck speeds Come talk to us about the chance to forever change
the face of global trade in a professional atmosphere that encourages
individuality and responsibility. Apply To apply please email
jobs@flexport.com with your resume and some information about you, your work,
and why Flexport might be the right next step for your career.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; we're unfortunately are not
hiring remote or part-time at the moment as we're committed to building a
strong internal engineering culture at this stage before opening the doors
more.

Entelo's mission is to help organizations build great teams. Our goal is to
help any organization recruit for any of their open roles. We've currently
built a powerful people search engine that indexes hundreds of millions of
social profiles and looks for signals to predict who may be more receptive to
a career change. It's our belief that the the HR/Recruiting world deserves
many of the same powerful tools that sales and marketing organizations have
had, and it's our responsibility to deliver on this mission.

The Hacker News community has been great to us as we've made 4 engineering
hires through the HN community. We care about building a thoughtful and
considerate engineering environment with true work-life balance and personal
flexibility (to my knowledge, no one works more than 50 hours in the office
and we're flexible with work schedules).

We're currently looking to rapidly expand the engineering team. Here are a few
of our open roles:

-Sr. Backend Engineer/Architect. Salary Range: $140k-180k

We're looking for someone to advance our backend infrastructure. We index
hundreds of millions of profiles, and this requires crawling, parsing,
normalization (data is semi-structured) and matching of these social profiles.
We're currently using a stack that includes Scala, MongoDB, Golang, Java,
ElasticSearch and AWS although we've been considering using Amazon's new
Postgres solution.

-DevOps Engineer. Salary Range: $110k-140k

We're looking for our first dedicated DevOps engineer as we've currently been
doing DevOps by committee. We're looking for someone that isn't rigid in
thought and is open to using tools/technologies to solve our internal upkeep
problems. We take a software-centric approach to DevOps and do try to use a
modern stack here: Docker, New Relic, Loggly, PagerDuty, Rails, ElasticSearch
but we're open to those that may have more traditional DevOps experience but
open to using newer technologies.

-Full-Stack Rubyists. Salary Range: $100k-$170k (wide range depending on experience and ability to play some of the other roles)

We're always in the market for talented full-stack engineers. Our stack
includes Ruby on Rails, MySQL, AWS, Javascript, Bootstrap, Redis,
ElasticSearch

If you're interested, please don't hesitate to reach out to me directly at jon
at entelo.com. I'm the CEO of Entelo and happy to be a part of this community.

~~~
piqufoh
Next time, please use [ONSITE] rather than [not hiring REMOTE] thanks.

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just went to Portugal...where do you
want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
faraaz
Fliver | New York City | Founding Engineer | Full Time

While there are many sources of information on the Internet, nothing compares
to recommendations from people we know. Fliver’s mission is to allow everyone
— no matter who they are or where they come from — to share their personal
expertise.

You should be a hands-on technical leader with startup experience and strong
Javascript. You would be the first full time technical hire and would join the
founders, a part time iOS developer, and a small team of consultants in
forging a new social platform.

We believe that people do their best work when happy and fulfilled, so we are
building a culture that celebrates kindness and excellence in equal measure.
We are supported by New York's finest angel investors, and with your help we
can bring the world together through shared experience.

The role involves:

* Technical product management

* Development of the web application and REST API

* Analysis of usage data at scale

* System administration

* Frequent interaction with early adopters

Our stack includes React, Flux, Node, Koa, Docker, Firebase, and
Elasticsearch.

Please email careers@fliverapp.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line.
Include a brief introduction, links to LinkedIn and Github, as well as any
questions you have. We’re looking forward to hearing from you! (No recruiters
please.)

A few of our favorite new Flives:

"5 Things I'm Grateful For" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/a435d160017511e5a44839f896387...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/a435d160017511e5a44839f8963875cc)

"Must do while in Cape Town, South Africa" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/e0e25ff0032a11e58c352daecea0b...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/e0e25ff0032a11e58c352daecea0b63f)

"Tips for an incoming McCombs MBA" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/82a55330022011e5a44839f896387...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/82a55330022011e5a44839f8963875cc)

"Top TED Talks" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/9ef69630017511e5a44839f896387...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/9ef69630017511e5a44839f8963875cc)

"Best Teacher Quotes of 2014-2015" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/9662ce8000d511e5a44839f896387...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/9662ce8000d511e5a44839f8963875cc)

"Best Sun Protective beauty products" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/6a9d5240001011e5b3b0830b6abb0...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/6a9d5240001011e5b3b0830b6abb0ab1)

"No Fail Karaoke Songs" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/3d0e50e0ff5c11e4802dcda8c9e06...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/3d0e50e0ff5c11e4802dcda8c9e06952)

"Yoga Stretches for Tight Back" \-
[http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/814f2990ff2111e4802dcda8c9e06...](http://www.fliverapp.com/flive/814f2990ff2111e4802dcda8c9e06952)

------
paulvs
Search for jobs on this thread using multiple keywords:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-
job...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-whos-hiring-job-
finder/jbmfinkemdkmjkiffngecpkbnhocgpla)

------
kaushalp88
Pied Piper|San Francisco, CA|Internships|Full-time

Pied Piper is a data compression startup based out of Silicon valley. Using
our revolutionary “middle-out” algorithm, we find long-range structure in your
files to create the most efficient encoding of your data. It’s just as
exciting as it sounds!

We're currently looking for strong developers on all levels of the stack to
join our cutting edge technology team. You should apply if you're proficient
in Python, Ruby, JS, Clojure, Java, Erlang, COBOL, Haskell, Fortran, MIPS,
C/C++, Swift or Android.

If you're interested in changing the world with us, drop us your resume at
piedpiperjobs@gmail.com and get ready to be a part of something amazing.

~~~
comrh
Is this an ad for HBO's Silicon Valley or just a joke?

~~~
shanev
I've seen Pied Piper ads on Facebook too. Clearly they have a great PR team
that's aware of their demographic!

------
usingpond
lol, everyone be sure to check out NYT on Glassdoor before applying.

~~~
dang
Not cool. Please don't.

~~~
usingpond
what exactly is not cool about that?

~~~
p4wnc6
Right on! Recommending for others to read from an established source of
company health ratings is absolutely cool. No one said anything pejorative
about NYT here. If they did say something like that at Glassdoor, well, then I
guess that's between NYT and that employee, and we are all free to think
critically about it and decide whether it affects our opinion. In fact, it's a
little frightening that anyone defending a journalism company would, in any
way, suggest that it's "not cool" to promote as many open, full-disclosure-of-
our-workplace sources as possible, and let readers decide for themselves what
the merit of those sources ultimately is.

We won't be able to improve the working conditions, lack of specialization
respect, burnout, or other industry problems unless more people vocally call
out companies like this. If anything here is not cool, it's that more of this
targeted, call-out-a-company-on-its-bullcrap doesn't happen.

~~~
dang
> No one said anything pejorative about NYT here

The comment was clearly pejorative.

Please don't post any more comments that attempt to stir up rage in Who Is
Hiring threads.

------
j3kuntz
San Francisco - Full Stack Web-Development -
[http://www.wish.com/careers](http://www.wish.com/careers) \- Full Time - No
Remote

~~~
tarblog
In the future, please write "Onsite" instead of "no r/emote"

------
satispay
Position: iOS Mobile Developer Details: www.satispay.com/careers/ios-mobile-
developer/

Company: Satispay (www.satispay.com)

Location: Milan, Italy

Url/E-Mail to apply: jobs@satispay.com

Remote: no

------
Emilmikhailov
<!DOCTYPE html> <html> <body>

<h1> Hustler-Engineer WANTED to join the Founding team </h1>

<h2> Yes, we've edited this post as html code to capture your attention. Read
below why we did this </h2>

<p> We do Folksreviews.com, it allows anonymously check reputation of any
person. Shoot an email for additional detail if needed </p>

<p> We need a fellow hustler, with engineering skills to join us. About you -
_Seasoned specialist in tech_ Located in SF or willing to relocate here onsite
*You have already build cool stuff. But ambitious enough to ship the next big
thing. </p>

<p>I'm the founder of the company - shoot me direct email

emil(at)folksreviews.com

[https://folksreviews.com](https://folksreviews.com) </p>

</body> </html>

------
Andrew_Politza
San Francisco, CA - RockYou

RockYou has a few openings for:

Sr. Data Engineer (PHP/Java/Hadoop) Sr. Linux Systems Engineer Server Engineer

[http://rockyou.com/about/careers/](http://rockyou.com/about/careers/)

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Why do the doctors lab require 2 vials of blood for a lab test? (hint: watch
the CNN Video!) Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by
solving speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW
engineering and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically
drawn today; our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2
hours allowing them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a
timely manner.

[http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/05/18/exp-gps-elizabeth-
ho...](http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/05/18/exp-gps-elizabeth-holmes-
theranos.cnn)

[http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/04/09/arizona-
healt...](http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/04/09/arizona-health-law-
could-boost-theranos-bio-tech-propects/)

An advanced stage startup, We are looking for engineers .Net/Java engineers
who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for Senior SQL
Server developers, Senior iOS engineers, Front End Engineers and Recruiters.
All roles - minimum 1 years work experience required (Sorry no internships).

VISA (T1 & H1B) and Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No
remote – No International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

~~~
tarblog
Please use "Onsite" instead of "no re/mote"

------
mrbird
REDWOOD CITY, CA

NO REMOTE, but we do offer RELOCATION and VISA sponsorship

tl;dr - We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company culture, and
hiring across the board. EdTech.

Course Hero is looking for engineers who can hit the ground running in a
variety of roles:

    
    
      Full-stack web
    
      iOS and Android
    
      UX/UI Design
    

We’re also hiring in product and marketing.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big but our
team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely
with product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS for now. Our web stack is LAMP (Symfony/PHP)
+ jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds of experience.

Please, no recruiters. Principals only.

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

~~~
tarblog
Please use "Onsite" instead of "No re/mote"

------
shieldski
Bluebridge Digital, IN gobluebridge.com

Bluebridge Digital is a mobile application platform provider located in
Indianapolis, Indiana. We are expanding our services and looking for smart
Javascript developers to work on both our mobile and front-end solutions.

Apply directly at
[https://bluebridge.workable.com/jobs/59914](https://bluebridge.workable.com/jobs/59914)

------
wc-
Chicago, IL - Digital H2O -
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) \- Full Time - No
Remote

\- Senior Front-End Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in
building single page applications in a modern framework - such as Ember.js,
AngularJS or Backbone.js

\- Senior Data Platform Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience
in Python and a love of gaining new insight from data.

Contact jobs+hn@digitalh2o.com or visit
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers](http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers) for
more info!

~~~
tarblog
Please use "Onsite" instead of "no re/mote"

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Dev Ops, iOS, Android | No
Remote/Internships

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion image views per month! Come have an impact on the lives of millions of
people, while working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small
engineering team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a
massive scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur feel free
to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

~~~
Splendor
In the future, please use "ON-SITE" instead of "No Remote".

------
AudreyTeoh
I am looking for Sr/Software Engineers and Data Scientists to join our Big
Data, Search & Analytics team. Experience with Hadoop, HBase, Cassandra,
MapReduce, Hive, Redis, MongoDB and search technologies like ElasticSearch,
Solr, or Lucene. www.appdynamics.com Please send resumes to
audrey.teoh@appdynamics.com Phone # 415 442 8401

------
prezjordan
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (remote possible)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Millions of people in all walks of life use our free platform to learn (check
out testimonials at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/stories](https://www.khanacademy.org/stories)).
Most of you reading this are probably familiar with Sal's videos, but we also
have hundreds of videos by other teachers and a huge library of interactive
exercises.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Mobile apps to help students learn on the go and increase access to those
who might not have access to a computer [1]

– Improved knowledge models so we can better predict what you know and what
will help you [2]

– Infrastructure to make the site more reliable and faster for our millions of
visitors every month [3]

Our current summer interns have already started arriving(!), but we'd happily
talk to intern candidates for future terms.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)

[1]: [http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-
internship/](http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

~~~
vruizext
Are you considering european applicants? In the job description it's not
clear, it says, if I have a VISA I can apply, but are you sponsoring the VISA?

~~~
prezjordan
We unfortunately can't support such things right now as a super small company,
but we'd love to be able to in the future (or for this to become easier for
all in the US, _crosses fingers_ )

------
vfiles
VFILES - New York City. Local only.

VFILES is hiring a software engineer and a mobile engineer.

We've recently relaunched our old monolithic application as a decoupled suite
of Snap services serving an increasingly mature Angular frontend. You'll not
only get to work with Haskell every day, but also fun tools like Neo4j,
ZeroMQ, ElasticSearch, and more. Engineers here always have the right to
experiment with new techniques and technology to solve problems.

See full spiel here with contact info at r/haskell here:
[http://redd.it/37cqo1](http://redd.it/37cqo1)

------
nborsos
Android Software Craftsmen - London/Berlin - Full Time

Passionate about the future of Android interconnected devices? We expect for
all Novoda developers to have an enormous interest in Android and a great deal
of experience either in Android or Comp-Sci. Demonstrable experience in Apps
and Open Source contributions will be requested.

Novoda is a Vibrant App Development Company based in London, Berlin and NYC
.If you are passionate about the future of Android interconnected devices we
would love to hear from you.

We are a Successful and ever growing app development company currently taking
contracts from global corporations, we encourage growth and learning with
regular Coding Dojo’s and the opportunity to work with a fantastic team.

We also offer location packages and will introduce all success candidates into
our vibrant community along with regular organised Hackathon’s and meet ups.

Please apply to: info@novoda.com

